# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  *SlimmerMe's Progress Log*

## SlimmerMe

*Here goes: I want to lose 20 pounds by June 30th......total of 3 months to do so.
*
I joined this site a year ago and the time has come for me to be accountable. Who knew I would end up here in the Diet Question's forum. As a matter of fact, I did not pay any attention to this forum for months until the transformational challenge started up. For some reason I got carried away as I encouraged and recruited eager bucks to sign up for the challenge and/or come here anyway for advice instead of cycling. It was then I noticed the kind extended hand of the diet gurus who impressed me with their vast knowledge. 

Repetition is how we all learn.
------------------------------------------------------------- 

Already started today. 
And instead of making it all perfect, I have decided to dive in and start right now and not wait one more minute. It is Friday. And believe me, Monday sounded like a much better time to start. However there is nothing like the present.

I will be adding things to my log as the day goes by so please be patient with the edits.

Baby steps. 
Cutting out sweets was a first big step.
Lifestyle changes hoping to pick better choices along the way
Calculating all the macros and all will gradually come

However I am announcing this: I plan to shed 20 pounds in 3 months. So here goes:
------------------------------------------------------
*April 1st: Day 1*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post cardio: 
Dannon lemon yogurt (90 calories)

Meal One:
Oat Pancakes with blueberries and sugar-free syrup

Meal Two:
Mozzarella cheese and had a slice of gluten free bread ready and just could not eat it so I turned to
Sunflower Seeds 
Ice-Tea sugar free

Afternoon Cardio: Speed Walk 30 minutes, cool down another 10 minutes

Protein Shake: ordered at a local smoothie place
Whey 50 calories, 24% protein 
Sugar Free yogurt, they said
Blueberries 

Walk for 20 minutes

Meal 5
Sesame chicken breast
Basmati Rice
Glass of Pinot Grigio

----------


## scotty51312

You've got any support I can offer. You can do it!

----------


## gbrice75

Subscribed, looking forward to this one! As for support, you know I got u. =)

----------


## Damienm05

Well, those first two meals certainly look bad but I'm subscribed/supporting.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

You can do eeeet!

I think I am going to be next on the "accountability" list. You make me realize it is time to get the diet right. And more cardio. Ugh.

----------


## gbrice75

> Well, those first two meals certainly look bad but I'm subscribed/supporting.


Agreed, but i'm gonna sort Slimmer out. =)

----------


## MBMETC

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx3 lose the flavored yogurts too much useless sugar, but im in good luck

----------


## VegasRenegade

You go Girl you should have waited until the next challenge however

----------


## gbrice75

> You go Girl you should have waited until the next challenge however


Why? She can still join in on the next challenge with new goals! No reason to wait... I say go for it now, take advantage of the bug when you got it.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Scotty
Gbrice
Damien
JohhyVegas
MBMETC
VegasRenegade
and....

GBrice again!

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE ABOVE FOR YOUR SUPPORT. I HAVE FILLED IN the blanks for THE ENTIRE DAY NOW. I know I jumped the gun a bit. But....I did go to the grocery store awhile ago and got a BIG greek yogurt ( this morning all I had was the Dannon) and I got some frozen blueberries and some Basmati Rice. I did not want my lack of preparation to prevent me from starting. 

Hey....this will shock all of you who read this: I threw out my bathroom scale years ago and finally bought one late last night so I could weigh-in today so I would officially start. 'Tis true. I have relied on how my clothes feel but the time has come to get more focused and see the numbers on the scale lower lower and lower more.

THANK YOU for reading any of this.

This is going to be a complete lifestyle change for me as it is for many who embark on this challenge. 

The key will be to make better choices the further I get into this.

----------


## bigslick7878

I think 20lbs is a bit ambitious in 2 months, you don't have that much to lose really to start with unless you have gained some weight since you posted that one pic.

----------


## scotty51312

> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx3 lose the flavored yogurts too much useless sugar, but im in good luck


If you gotta have yogurt, have you tried greek yogurt? per serving is 17g carbs (mostly from fruit) and 12g protien. I wouldn't consider it horribe for post work out

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I think 20lbs is a bit ambitious in 2 months, you don't have that much to lose really to start with unless you have gained some weight since you posted that one pic.


Thanks....it is actually 3 months. And....I do need to lose the weight....wink wink....but thanks!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> If you gotta have yogurt, have you tried greek yogurt? per serving is 17g carbs (mostly from fruit) and 12g protien. I wouldn't consider it horribe for post work out


Thanks....I got some Greek Yogurt this afternoon. All I had in the fridge this morning was Dannon and did not want to let this prevent my starting the program. I got a BIG container of plain and will add some things like fruit and/or splenda.

Glad to hear not horrible!

----------


## scotty51312

^^ yeah the macro's i gave you were for favored greek yogurt to. I'm sure the plain is lower carb

----------


## tbody66

I'm on-baord too! No weight training???

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I'm on-baord too! No weight training???


Thanks Tbody....yes...it will be included. This was a mere jump into it asap and no more waiting another day....

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Subscribed. Let's do this!!

----------


## stevey_6t9

goodluck slimm i'm sure you will achieve your goals, however...

----------


## gbrice75

Stick with the nonfat plain greek yogurt IMO. Like mentioned above, sweeten it with splenda or stevia and add some berries if it's PWO or am.

----------


## Windex

Subscribed. GOodluck!

----------


## Flier

Good for you Slimmer!!

20lbs is achievable in 3 months. But what is the starting point?

Diet is tough...especially when we are unfortunate to have cravings that slows progress.

I can tell by your posts, u have a sweet tooth :-) ...berries, yogurt, sweetener, Pinot..., pancakes

I have done major fat shedding twice in my life. First time I went 0 Carb as per "Protein Power" diet, and fat just melted off.
Second time (3 years ago), I just cut all sugar, (not cold turkey, but 90%) ie no dairy products, breads, any sugar added products, alcohol, fruits (especially dried fruits and fruit smoothies, I will allow myself one serving of fresh fruit some days)

Would hard core no carb work for u for 3 months?

If u live in the US, I find this much easier, as u can still go out to cafe´s and restaurants and order low/no carb meals.
And u can still enjoy a drink with your friends, exchange the Pinot with Miller Lite.

I think if u try this, u might get hooked. You will feeeeeel better too with all the carb crap out of your body. And u will absolutely love the stable blood levels and uniform energy a high protein/fat, low carb diet will give you.

Good luck!!!!!!!

----------


## Damienm05

Looks like day one saw a whopping 50g of protein and just as much sugar. C'mon now.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Subscribed. Let's do this!!


thanks




> very achievable


good to hear




> goodluck slimm i'm sure you will achieve your goals, however...


HAHA HAHAHH!!




> Stick with the nonfat plain greek yogurt IMO. Like mentioned above, sweeten it with splenda or stevia and add some berries if it's PWO or am.


just had some....so whew!




> Subscribed. GOodluck!


thanks




> Good for you Slimmer!!
> 
> 20lbs is achievable in 3 months. But what is the starting point?
> 
> Diet is tough...especially when we are unfortunate to have cravings that slows progress.
> 
> I can tell by your posts, u have a sweet tooth :-) ...berries, yogurt, sweetener, Pinot..., pancakes
> 
> I have done major fat shedding twice in my life. First time I went 0 Carb as per "Protein Power" diet, and fat just melted off.
> ...


thanks....I have a hard time with Beer...too much wheat in it and feel better on Pinot and understand why you mentioned it~
I do plan to balance my sugar more and go higher on protein to shed the BF so thanks for all of this input




> Looks like day one saw a whopping 50g of protein and just as much sugar. C'mon now.


OH NO! It will get better....I promise you Damien.....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 2:*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post cardio:
Greek yogurt / 100 calories/ 7 carbs/ 18 protein
Blueberries
Splenda

Meal One:
Oat Pancakes
1/3 cup rolled oats
1/3 cup cottage cheese 2%
2 egg whites
sugar free syrup
Blueberries
8 oz OJ

Cardio 2: High Intensity Bike ride 30 minutes 

Meal 2
1 Egg over easy
3 strips bacon
1 piece wheat toast
sliver butter


10 minute bike ride 
25 minute dog walk 

Shake:
Whey 85 calories / 2 carbs/ 20 protein
Greek Yogurt 50 calories/ 3.5 carbs/ 9 protein
Blueberries /hand full
Ice

Meal 3
Sesame chicken
Basmati Rice
1 glass Pinot Grigio

----------


## scotty51312

Meal one looks better than yesteday but lose the OJ you've got enough fructose from the berries. Not to mention another 4 or 5g's of lactose from cottage cheese. Gettin better though  :Big Grin:

----------


## gbrice75

Definitely getting better Slimmer... I haven't forgotten you either btw, just being forced to change my wife's brakes and lay some carpet today, ugh! Checking the board here and there.

----------


## Flier

> Definitely getting better Slimmer... I haven't forgotten you either btw, just being forced to change my wife's brakes and lay some carpet today, ugh! Checking the board here and there.


Juggling 2 women has never been easy gbrice..lol

----------


## gbrice75

> Juggling 2 women has never been easy gbrice..lol


Lmao, nice one bro! ahhaha!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Meal one looks better than yesteday but lose the OJ you've got enough fructose from the berries. Not to mention another 4 or 5g's of lactose from cottage cheese. Gettin better though


getting better...thanks




> Definitely getting better Slimmer... I haven't forgotten you either btw, just being forced to change my wife's brakes and lay some carpet today, ugh! Checking the board here and there.


I know...plus the weekend which I know is FAMILY




> Juggling 2 women has never been easy gbrice..lol


LOL! but our man gbrice has his priorities straight




> Lmao, nice one bro! ahhaha!!


!!!

----------


## scotty51312

Congrats on the promotion slimmer. The staff is better with u on it  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Congrats on the promotion slimmer. The staff is better with u on it


THANK YOU SO MUCH SCOTTY! I appreciate it. Very kind to say.

----------


## baseline_9

.....

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Ok slim
> 
> Im gonna keep an eye on this one and i wish you the best of luck...
> 
> Firstly tho I am going to share my brutaly honest opinion... I do not beat around the bush TBH
> 
> Your diet sucks..*.This is not the support I need as I embark upon a new lifestyle as I am not preparing to get on stage but change my eating habits*
> 
> Lets get it uniform...
> ...


I know your intentions are tough love~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 3*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Meal 1: Post Cardio
Greek Yogurt 100 calories/ 7 carbs/ 17 protein
Blueberries
Splenda

Meal 2
Tuna with 1 tablespoon mayo
1-2 oz Jarlsberg cheese
Ice-Tea sugar free with a drop of OJ

Snack: 25 almonds

Cardio # 2: Speed Walk 35 minutes plus another 10 minutes cool down

Legs:
40 squats
30 side lifts
20 front lifts

Shake:
Oatmeal /maybe 3 tablespoons
1/2 scoop whey
Greek Yogurt /maybe 2 tablespoons
Blueberries /just a few
splash of milk
water
ice

Meal 3:
Sesame Chicken
Avocado/whole very small one
cucumber salad
1 glass pinot grigio

----------


## scotty51312

Hey Slimmer, Another day of positive thoughts and positive actions I hope.  :Smilie:  Are you monitoring your heartrate for your cardio? When are we gonna see ya pumpin some iron?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Hey Slimmer, Another day of *positive thoughts* and *positive actions* I hope.  Are you monitoring your *heartrate* for your cardio? When are we gonna see ya *pumpin some iron?*


Thanks Scotty...appreciate this.

I count my heart beats on my neck for monitoring plus I know when I am cardio or not as I have been cardio for quite some time and have it down to a science as far as how I feel. I know when I am low intensity if I can still talk. I am high intensity when my cheeks pump in and out along with my lips as if pumping air into a bike tire! 

The food is my challenge.

As far as pumping some iron? This will start this coming week. I plan to do so 3 x's a week.

----------


## Flier

Slim, I was having the same thoughts as Baseline.
But was also thinking along the lines of your answer.

Without knowing where you come from, it´s impossible to know if the diet you are proposing is a big change for you, and will be a realistic diet to achieve your goal.

We are all so different. Some can do an intervention diet, some have to do baby steps. Some don´t work and can dedicate all their time to diet and training, others are juggling 2 jobs, kids, and have very little me-time.

So if you need your fruits, carbs and Pinot at night to stay sane after a stressful day, then u should have it.

Impossible to critique someones efforts/diet without knowing stats and life style.

....so...great job! Keep eliminating the poison little by little (flour, sugar, salt, alcohol) at your own pace.
Listen to your body when you digest, it will tell you what it likes.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Slim, I was having the same thoughts as Baseline.
> But was also thinking along the lines of your answer.
> 
> Without knowing where you come from, it´s impossible to know if the diet you are proposing is a big change for you, and will be a *realistic diet to achieve your goal.*
> 
> We are all so different. Some can do an intervention diet, some have to do baby steps. Some don´t work and can dedicate all their time to diet and training, others are juggling 2 jobs, kids, and have very little me-time.
> 
> So if you need your fruits, carbs and Pinot at night to stay sane after a stressful day, then u should have it.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot.... First Timer~

----------


## Damienm05

I just don't see how orange juice, bacon, and bread help keep one sane. I mean, there's plenty of no-cal delicious beverages out there - those calories could be used for more real, good, tasty food - that's sanity. Nutrient dense food = sanity. Especially on a lenient diet. No need to be hungry/crave things - eat more natural food and get creative.

The blueberries, yogurt and a daily PG glass are fine for a casual dieter but why not try to make a more drastic change? It's self-deprecating to think that just going from bad to average is all you're capable of. No dickishness intended, I think it's great what you're doing and would merely like to see you do it well.

----------


## MACHINE5150

You know you got my support Slim.. If i can do it so can you. I am interested to see what your TDEE is.. as you did not post it in your original post.

Subscribed and here to help and support if i can.

----------


## SlimmerMe

I agree with you Damien. I too want to do this well.

I am getting frustrated with the level of perfection expected right out of the gate. Had I had this down to perfection from the get go, I would have never started. You are talking to someone who needs to change a lot. And when I am told one slice of bread in 3 days and a glass of orange juice is not okay in 3 days this is very frustrating. And blueberries and Greek yogurt are only for a casual diet? 

I thought I made it very clear up front that I am trying to change my lifestyle. I have horrible eating habits. They have gotten better in the past year but still atrocious compared to the level of how you guys eat. I have had to re-arrange my entire way of thinking to even embark upon this program. Different shopping. Different planning. Heck....I didn't even own a scale until late Thursday night when I realized I had to start this. So I went out late to the drugstore and got a scale.

All of us in life have challenges. This is mine at this particular point in my life. I plan to overcome it.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> You know you got my support Slim.. If i can do it so can you. I am interested to see what your TDEE is.. as you did not post it in your original post.
> 
> Subscribed and here to help and support if i can.


Thank you Machine.

----------


## baseline_9

.....

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

I can tell that you're starting to feel overwhelmed by the standards to which some people are expecting your diet to be, but please let me make one more suggestion. 

Create a diet plan that lists out your total cals and macro splits for each day and write it down. You don't have to eat the same foods everyday (although it is easier for me this way) but you need to have a plan that you stick to. Losing 20lbs in 3 months is a specific goal and you need a specific plan to accomplish it. 

If you don't, then you will tend to eat based on how you feel at the time, rather than what you need to eat at the time, in order to achieve your goal. Just come up with a plan that you can stick to for three months and then stick to it. 

No one here is trying to be overly harsh, it's just that most of us have learned through our own failures what works and what doesn't, and we want to see you succeed with this.

Good Luck!

----------


## Damienm05

^^ that's all I'm saying. Create a strict, ideal plan and try to follow the macros every day using the same or interchangeable foods. If you are feeling that failure is imminent, *then* add back the less nutrient-dense foods for sanity. Just at least be able to say you gave a real shot at a diet worthy of a steroid board, haha. 

That said, I'm sorry if I'm unable to adapt to only moderate changes. As someone who made a drastic lifestyle change and never looked back a couple years ago, I know no other way. Note that I tried and failed many times to make moderate changes. 

Anyway, whatever I post on your thread from this point will merely be supportive. Regardless of my opinion.

----------


## tbody66

Slimmer, the best diet or exercise plan is one you will stick with, period! I've been a trainer in several areas for hundreds of people and I rarely recommend a 180 degree change for anyone. A 5 degree change today is doable for life and provides constant improvement and encouraging results. Don't get down on yourself or others here for our expectations of you. We all truly do want to help. I know you can make the changes necessary that you will stick with and truly want to be part of the process along the way.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I can tell that dameon feels the same way as me...
> 
> You have come out and stated that you wanna loose 20 lbs in 3 months....
> 
> So asuming you wanna loose 20 lbs of fat and your already in half decent shape (this is a guess) that is a pretty big but not unrealistic goal IF you give 100% and make the changes that you need to....
> 
> *Dont state your goal and then get pissed* when we express our feelings towards your diet in relation to your goal...
> 
> As D says, *Im sure you could try a little harder if you really wanted to achiev your goal*


Not kind IMHO




> I can tell that you're starting to feel overwhelmed by the standards to which some people are expecting your diet to be, but please let me make one more suggestion. 
> 
> Create a diet plan that lists out your total cals and macro splits for each day and write it down. You don't have to eat the same foods everyday (although it is easier for me this way) but you need to have a plan that you stick to. Losing 20lbs in 3 months is a specific goal and you need a specific plan to accomplish it. 
> 
> If you don't, then you will tend to eat based on how you feel at the time, rather than what you need to eat at the time, in order to achieve your goal. Just come up with a plan that you can stick to for three months and then stick to it. 
> 
> No one here is trying to be overly harsh, it's just that most of us have learned through our own failures what works and what doesn't, and *we want to see you succeed with this.*
> 
> Good Luck!


So do I, thanks




> ^^ that's all I'm saying. Create a strict, ideal plan and try to follow the macros every day using the same or interchangeable foods. If you are feeling that *failure* is imminent then add back the less nutrient-dense foods for sanity. Just at least be able to say you gave a real shot at a diet worthy of a steroid board, haha. 
> 
> That said, I'm sorry if I'm unable to adapt to only moderate changes. As someone who made a drastic lifestyle change and never looked back a couple years ago, I know no other way. *Note that I tried and failed many times to make moderate changes.* 
> 
> Anyway, whatever I post on your thread from this point will merely be supportive. Regardless of my opinion.


First Word in bold is not in my vocabulary....
and...I have tried the extreme way before time and time again. I am finally trying moderate changes for once in my life so I stick to it. So we are coming at this from opposite directions. 

I would love some input as to food choices here along the way. So eventually I replace better with BEST.




> Slimmer, *the best diet or exercise plan is one you will stick with, period!* I've been a trainer in several areas for hundreds of people and I rarely recommend a 180 degree change for anyone. A 5 degree change today is doable for life and provides constant improvement and encouraging results. Don't get down on yourself or others here for our expectations of you. We all truly do want to help. I know you can make the changes necessary that you will stick with and truly want to be part of the process along the way.


Thank you tbody, I appreciate hearing this~

----------


## Damienm05

The best foods in terms of protein: Most protein, lowest saturated fat content, no inherent carbs/fillers (Vegetarian meat substitutes for example).

The best foods in terms of carbs: All naturally occurring, lowest inherent sugar, most fiber, most protein usually indicates the best low GI carbs (beans, lentils, spelt, barley, quinoa, oats, sweet potato, and more -probably in that order).

The best fat sources: MCFA saturated via coconut, poly via walnuts/oil, mono via macadamia/olives/EVO/oil, and EFAs from fish and chia.

Obviously those are the best foods and you should simply incorporate them at your pace.

----------


## Damienm05

To contrast - yogurt falls far from the criteria that makes good quality protein sources, bread falls far from the criteria for carbs, and bacon/cheese would fall far from the criteria for fats. Does that mean that you won't see results with just caloric restriction/dedication - not at all! Just gradually bring in the most nutrient-dense foods possible. Nut butters, cottage cheese, low GI fruits, multigrain breads/pastas - these are all good stepping stones that I would consider "intermediate" with the above list being "advanced"

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ thanks. What I need from you guys is this:

Food choices as in Breakfast and Lunch and Dinner....

I thought greek yogurt from other posts with girlgymrat was a good choice with blueberries and now I am finding out not

I need a cereal or something quick to eat first thing and Greek yogurt, I was hoping was good

And a shake recipe: every where I look in the recipe forum, it seems the shake is full of bulk

I need VERY specific food choices which I will gladly eat which will be good for me too.....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 4*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio:
Greek yogurt
blueberries 
splenda

Meal:
Oat Pancakes
Blueberries
2 Tablespoons Greek yogurt
sugar free syrup
6 oz OJ

Cardio #2: High Intensity 35 minute bike ride with 5 minute cool down

Post Cardio Shake:
1 scoop whey
3 heaping tablespoons Greek yogurt
splenda
ice, water

20 minute dog walk

25 Almonds

Meal
Chicken
Avocado very small
cucumber
4 oz Pinot Grigio

----------


## paulzane

Keep up the good work!

----------


## Matt

^^ Mate this is not the lounge and thats not how we talk to female members on here, please edit it out...

----------


## baseline_9

Paulzane that is completly un-called for bro and not cool. Especially in the diet section...

How do you think the next female will feel about asking for help if she was to read a coment like that...

----------


## SlimmerMe

Thank you both, Matt and Base. 

From what all I have noticed, I am not PZ's type anyway.

----------


## RaginCajun

slimmer, congrats on the lifestyle change. keep up the good work and you will not be disappointed. it is not easy to change over night, or in a few weeks. make the gradual changes now, and the harder ones will get easier later. trust me, it is not easy as i am finding out also, but the strides that you make now, will count for so much later on whenever you look back. i will keeping up with it. good luck

----------


## baseline_9

> Thank you both, Matt and Base. 
> 
> From what all I have noticed, *I am not PZ's type anyway*.


LOL

I have to agree there... If this were in the lounge I would rip him here but its not so....

----------


## paulzane

Apologies to all ..... but especially to SlimmerMe.

I went in through "New Posts" and forgot I wasn't in the lounge.

AND it wasn't really lounge talk as well ...... so sorry again!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> slimmer, congrats on the lifestyle change. keep up the good work and you will not be disappointed. it is not easy to change over night, or in a few weeks. make the gradual changes now, and the harder ones will get easier later. trust me, it is not easy as i am finding out also, but the strides that you make now, will count for so much later on whenever you look back. i will keeping up with it. good luck


Thank you OOrag~ Appreciate this.




> Apologies to all ..... but especially to SlimmerMe.
> 
> I went in through "New Posts" and forgot I wasn't in the lounge.
> 
> AND it wasn't really lounge talk as well ...... so sorry again!!!


So out of the clear blue and not your character more than anything else~ thanks.

----------


## tbody66

expecting big things, tell me about your weight training plans and ask for any help you'd like me to give.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> expecting big things, tell me about your weight training plans and ask for any help you'd like me to give.


i will....thanks!

----------


## Damienm05

> *DAY 4*
> 
> Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk
> 
> Post Cardio:
> Greek yogurt
> blueberries 
> splenda
> 
> ...


What I see above is actually pretty decent, I made some corrections to meal 2. The goal is, even if you're being casual/gradual, to center the meals around protein and have only as much sugar/carbs as you *need*. So the second meal there has OJ, Blueberries, oats, and yogurt - 3 sources of energy. Ideally one plus a little fruit to start the day is all any effective diet should allow for. Post cardio, that is actually a nice meal provided you taper down sugar intake over the course of the day. Based on your history, you should really just cut sugar altogether to make your life easier in the long run but like I said - I'm here to help at your own pace.

Right now, more yogurt and oats early in the day (complex carbs/protein) and just enough fruit to keep you sane is best.

For Lunch, get some Ezekiel bread and toast it - spread with dijon and light mayo, slice some fresh tomatoes with salt and pepper, and throw on a nice warm grilled chicken breast. Close that baby up and enjoy a really nice sandwich. If you really wanna eat 100% for taste, get some reduced fat/sodium bacon and top the chicken with one slice. It won't add much in the way of calories but a lot in the way of taste.

For dinner, let's do a salad. Baby greens, toasted walnuts, chicken breast, a chopped apple (low GI fruit, only 60 calories or so - won't hurt) and a nice store-bought light dressing. Trader Joe's and Whole Foods have good dressings - a sweet vidalia onion variety would be nice. Another option for dinner is going 100% pro/fat and doing a chicken breast with some roasted tomatoes and/or marinara and some fresh mozzarella/sharp parmesan cheeses broiled on top. Eat with a light greek/italian salad or a lot of veggies. Quite nice.

----------


## Damienm05

Also, I know I'm beating a dead horse because all the boys are saying it but just a light weight training program will increase your metabolism drastically.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> What I see above is actually pretty decent, I made some corrections to meal 2. The goal is, even if you're being casual/gradual, to center the meals around protein and have only as much sugar/carbs as you *need*. So the second meal there has OJ, Blueberries, oats, and yogurt - 3 sources of energy. Ideally one plus a little fruit to start the day is all any effective diet should allow for. Post cardio, that is actually a nice meal provided you taper down sugar intake over the course of the day. Based on your history, you should really just cut sugar altogether to make your life easier in the long run but like I said - I'm here to help at your own pace.
> 
> Right now, more yogurt and oats early in the day (complex carbs/protein) and just enough fruit to keep you sane is best.
> 
> For Lunch, get some Ezekiel bread and toast it - spread with dijon and light mayo, slice some fresh tomatoes with salt and pepper, and throw on a nice warm grilled chicken breast. Close that baby up and enjoy a really nice sandwich. If you really wanna eat 100% for taste, get some reduced fat/sodium bacon and top the chicken with one slice. It won't add much in the way of calories but a lot in the way of taste.
> 
> For dinner, let's do a salad. Baby greens, toasted walnuts, chicken breast, a chopped apple (low GI fruit, only 60 calories or so - won't hurt) and a nice store-bought light dressing. Trader Joe's and Whole Foods have good dressings - a sweet vidalia onion variety would be nice. Another option for dinner is going 100% pro/fat and doing a chicken breast with some roasted tomatoes and/or marinara and some fresh mozzarella/sharp parmesan cheeses broiled on top. Eat with a light greek/italian salad or a lot of veggies. Quite nice.


Thank you Damien. This is perfect and what I need to hear. Specifics. I appreciate it a lot.




> Also, I know I'm beating a dead horse because all the boys are saying it but just a light weight training program will increase your metabolism drastically.


I plan on this this week. It is coming. sooooooner than later......

----------


## SlimmerMe

> What I see above is actually pretty decent, I made some corrections to meal 2. The goal is, even if you're being casual/gradual, to center the meals around protein and have only as much sugar/carbs as you *need*. So the second meal there has OJ, Blueberries, oats, and yogurt - 3 sources of energy. Ideally one plus a little fruit to start the day is all any effective diet should allow for. Post cardio, that is actually a nice meal provided you taper down sugar intake over the course of the day. Based on your history, you should really just cut sugar altogether to make your life easier in the long run but like I said - I'm here to help at your own pace.
> 
> Right now, more yogurt and oats early in the day (complex carbs/protein) and just enough fruit to keep you sane is best.
> 
> For Lunch, get some Ezekiel bread and toast it - spread with dijon and light mayo, slice some fresh tomatoes with salt and pepper, and throw on a nice warm grilled chicken breast. Close that baby up and enjoy a really nice sandwich. If you really wanna eat 100% for taste, get some reduced fat/sodium bacon and top the chicken with one slice. It won't add much in the way of calories but a lot in the way of taste.
> 
> For dinner, let's do a salad. Baby greens, toasted walnuts, chicken breast, a chopped apple (low GI fruit, only 60 calories or so - won't hurt) and a nice store-bought light dressing. Trader Joe's and Whole Foods have good dressings - a sweet vidalia onion variety would be nice. Another option for dinner is going 100% pro/fat and doing a chicken breast with some roasted tomatoes and/or marinara and some fresh mozzarella/sharp parmesan cheeses broiled on top. Eat with a light greek/italian salad or a lot of veggies. Quite nice.


question: with my oat pancakes....i already have 1/3 cup of cottage cheese so you still think add more yogurt? this would be great! but just wanted for you to know....

my pancakes:

1/3 cup oats
1/3 cup cottage cheese 2%
1/3 cup egg whites ( 2 eggs actually)
splenda
nutmeg
drop of vanilla
splash of non-fat milk...

----------


## Damienm05

> question: with my oat pancakes....i already have 1/3 cup of cottage cheese so you still think add more yogurt? this would be great! but just wanted for you to know....
> 
> my pancakes:
> 
> 1/3 cup oats
> 1/3 cup cottage cheese 2%
> 1/3 cup egg whites ( 2 eggs actually)
> splenda
> nutmeg
> ...



Nope, no need to add more yogurt - that recipe looks pretty good on protein. I'd actually do the yogurt/berries in the batter ideally for taste. Are you tracking the macros for everything you're eating though? I mean, even if this is gradual, we still wanna know exactly what's going into your system every day so we know when/where/how to make adjustments accordingly. Once we establish a routine you like/are comfortable with, we should get it set in stone and that way we are prepared for what's to come when your caloric needs change.

----------


## signal7

> I just don't see how orange juice, bacon, and bread help keep one sane. I mean, there's plenty of no-cal delicious beverages out there - those calories could be used for more real, good, tasty food - that's sanity. Nutrient dense food = sanity. Especially on a lenient diet. No need to be hungry/crave things - eat more natural food and get creative.
> 
> The blueberries, yogurt and a daily PG glass are fine for a casual dieter but why not try to make a more drastic change? It's self-deprecating to think that just going from bad to average is all you're capable of. No dickishness intended, I think it's great what you're doing and would merely like to see you do it well.


I agree totally with Damienm05 on that. Cut your food choices to what you would truly find in a "cutting" diet and after a week or two you are going to see amazing results as well as be use to what you are eating. The sooner you commit to it the sooner you'll be use to it. Once you get to the body fat% you are aiming for you can incorporate more of the foods with an "ok" nutritional value since you'll just be maintaining at that point as apposed to trying to lose body fat.

It would be my advise to change to 6 small meals a day instead of 3. Doing so will force your body to almost constantly be breaking down food during your waking hours which will 1) assist your body burning more calories when at rest and 2) give you a more constant supply of energy throughout your day.

Personally I'd recommend you substitute a whey protein or whey/casein mix shake for the yogurt post cardio in the morning for a couple reasons:

1 - You're doing your cardio fasted which I totally approve of as well do daily myself. You're gonna want to get some protein into your system as soon as you can. It's not as much of an immediate need as it is after lifting since the repair process is not nearly as extreme, but it is certainly more beneficial to get it in as soon as you can. Yogurt breaks down pretty quick, but it's hard to beat the quick absorption rate of concentrated whey protein. After fasted cardio your body is pretty much "running on empty" and the quicker you replenish it the better. Even though Greek yogurt has both whey and casein protein in it taking it in a concentrated shake form makes for faster absorption.

2 - Yogurt contains many beneficial enzymes that help break down the nutrients in food for better absorption by the body. If you are eating it first thing in the morning on an empty stomach there is basically nothing in the stomach to break down yet. 

3 - Yogurt also contains lactic acid which greatly aids gastrointestinal peristalsis, which is the movement of the smooth muscle in the intestinal tract. You want to avoid eating yogurt when you have an empty stomach because the lactic acid bacteria in yogurt can be easily killed by gastric acid and that function of the yogurt would be weakened.

Reasons 2 and 3 are the reason I wait till the end of the day to eat 4oz of Non-fat Greek yogurt or cottage cheese with 1 scoop of casein protein an hour or two before going to sleep.

I also agree that the fruit and OJ need to go. Fruit and OJ contain a good amount of sugar, and while it's generally a healthier type of sugar it still puts a bigger strain on weight loss that most people think. Mayo is also straight out garbage in any amount. It's just bad fat calories like butter. If you need to add mayo to something in order for you to enjoy eating it then find something else that you can eat that doesn't need mayo. Lose those from your meal plan and you'll notice yourself losing body fat a good deal faster.

I love wine too, but alcohol is horrible when looking to lose weight or gain muscle due to how it dampens up to 70% ofthe body's natural production of HGH. We all know how great HGH is for fat loss, gaining muscle mass, and muscle repair. Here's a quick read about alcohol and it's effect on HGH: http://www.montclair.edu/psychservic...oholmuscle.pdf

Have you figured out what your BMR (Basal Metabolic Rate) is? If so you should be consuming very close to that number of calories per day and use cardio and/or weight training to create the calorie deficiency needed to lose body fat. Consuming less calories than your BMR will only result in weight loss for a short period of time. Your body will realize you are feeding it less and lower your BMR to match it's intake since it's natural function is to "not die".

Be sure to drink plenty of water through out the day as well as it's both good for you and will keep you feeling "fuller" through out the day reducing the urge to cheat or consume unnecessary calories.

Best of luck  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

^ ^ ^ Nice post!

Slimmer - I just got around to reading all that has transpired, and I understand both sides of the coin. Here's the issue:

You proposed a very ambitious goal, that quite frankly casual changes to your diet will not accomplish - not in the timeframe you want anyway. What am I saying? I'm saying that you should continue making the changes that you're comfortable with, because you need to do what WORKS and what you'll stick with, that's absolutely most important IMO. If making drastic changes causes you to fail, don't do it.

Having said that, you should try and come to terms with the idea that you MAY not reach your goal. That doesn't matter though... so long as you're making progress, that's the important thing here. So it takes you 6 months instead of 3.... keep up the slow and steady and think of the great shape you be in by NEXT summer. 

I hope i'm not out of line, I just want you to have my honest opinion on all of this.

----------


## Damienm05

> ^ ^ ^ Nice post!


It was a truly excellent post.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Thank you Signal7 for your long informative posts. I will re-read in a bit.

And gbrice....so you are suggesting I lower my goal? 

what on earth is wrong with?

Greek Yogurt
Oats
Egg whites
Tuna
2% Cottage Cheese
Chicken
cucumbers
Blueberries
Whey

----------


## Damienm05

> Thank you Signal7 for your long informative posts. I will re-read in a bit.
> 
> And gbrice....so you are suggesting I lower my goal? 
> 
> what on earth is wrong with?
> 
> Greek Yogurt
> Oats
> Egg whites
> ...


There is nothing wrong with those foods - they are all very healthy. We aren't looking for merely healthy when the goals are ambitious and relate to a specific physique in mind, we want *correct*. Plenty of people get fat or simply don't look good eating healthy but most of us here eat correctly based on our goal. Truth be told, the above foods you've posted are pretty good for any diet, I think it's the fruit juice and the bacon/bread on day two that caused some concern.

Regardless, you're doing well but yeah, 20 lbs. of fat is a lot and it requires optimized fat burning via manipulating muscle glycogen stores, removing all non-nutrient dense foods, and such. Let's take the greek yogurt for example - it's very healthy but the same amount of protein can be found in many other foods without the sugar. Same with cottage cheese. The blueberries, they're super healthy but they are sugar and a diet with sugar isn't optimal for targeting fat. Plenty of supplements, extracts, herbal teas that will give you the same antioxidant boost without the sugar - hell blackberries, raspberries, and strawberries are all fiber/water - no sugar. Still, I think some blueberries in the AM is fine with the yogurt even if we are being hardcore - it's simply the meals to follow that will have to be super clean/correct.

Like I said, I think you and I found a nice happy medium earlier - just trying to clarify a bit.

Edit: Most of all, just tracking your macros based on TDEE! That is a must. Also having a specific meal plan laid out in advance. Keep up the good work though - nothing wrong with the way you're eating.

----------


## vishus

Slimmer, good luck to you! i dont have much time to read the boards throughout the day b/c of school but will def check in on this one, good read. good luck  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> There is nothing wrong with those foods - they are all very healthy. We aren't looking for merely healthy when the goals are ambitious and relate to a specific physique in mind, we want *correct*. Plenty of people get fat or simply don't look good eating healthy but most of us here eat correctly based on our goal. Truth be told, the above foods you've posted are pretty good for any diet, I think it's the fruit juice and the bacon/bread on day two that caused some concern.
> 
> Regardless, you're doing well but yeah, 20 lbs. of fat is a lot and it requires optimized fat burning via manipulating muscle glycogen stores, removing all non-nutrient dense foods, and such. Let's take the greek yogurt for example - it's very healthy but the same amount of protein can be found in many other foods without the sugar. Same with cottage cheese. The blueberries, they're super healthy but they are sugar and a diet with sugar isn't optimal for targeting fat. Plenty of supplements, extracts, herbal teas that will give you the same antioxidant boost without the sugar - hell blackberries, raspberries, and strawberries are all fiber/water - no sugar. Still, I think some blueberries in the AM is fine with the yogurt even if we are being hardcore - it's simply the meals to follow that will have to be super clean/correct.
> 
> Like I said, I think you and I found a nice happy medium earlier - just trying to clarify a bit.
> 
> Edit: *Most of all, just tracking your macros based on TDEE! That is a must. Also having a specific meal plan laid out in advance. Keep up the good work though - nothing wrong with the way you're eating.*


I will get to the macros.....that will come. And I do need to have a plan which is why I am here trying to continue to get ideas like your chicken sandwich which I will do and like since I did not think I was to eat any bread even if Ezekiel....so this is good to hear things like this.....specific ideas so I start to fill up my day with the RIGHT food which I will eat and still shed the pounds.

Thanks Damien




> Slimmer, good luck to you! i dont have much time to read the boards throughout the day b/c of school but will def check in on this one, good read. good luck


Thansk Vishus

----------


## signal7

> what on earth is wrong with?
> 
> Greek Yogurt
> Oats
> Egg whites
> Tuna
> 2% Cottage Cheese
> Chicken
> cucumbers
> ...


*Greek Yogurt* - Great for it's protein count, but the amount of sugar in it makes it less than optimal as a main protein source. Chicken, turkey, most fish, and lean red meats give you more protein per serving without the sugar. Still good for a meal plan, just best when used in a small amount once or twice a day.

*Oats* - Great source of carbs! Comes with a touch of protein, no sugar, and barely any fat which makes this a keeper in almost any meal plan. Too many carbs in a meal plan will restrict weight loss though. Excess carbs get turned to simple sugars as they break down and are then stored as fat. Great in moderation though.
*
Egg whites* - Great protein source and gives the needed Omega fats needed in a diet. Like anything though moderation is the key. Large amounts of Omega 3,6,and 9 where shown to cause and or increase acne in a study done by the University of Maryland Medical Center.

*Tuna* - Another great protein source! Other than often having a high sodium content tuna's only real downfall is what people tend to mix with it (mayo) prior to consumption. 
*
2% Cottage Cheese* - Tends to have more sodium than Greek Yogurt and slightly less protein, but offers a tad of healthy fat grams to a meal plan
*
Cuccumbers* - Good for some fiber and vitamins A&C, but they don't carry a ton of nutritional value other than that. Very low calories per serving and practically no fat or sodium. IMHO you'd be hard pressed to eat a good amount of these by themselves and put much of a dent, good or bad, in a meal plan.

*Blueberries* - Great for flavor and anti-oxidants, but better sources can be found without the large amount of sugar
*
Whey* - Nothing wrong with it, but needs to be used in addition to solid forms of protein like chicken, turkey, fish, eggs, and lean red meat rather than as a substitute for it. Many of the low sugar whey and casein proteins can be used to add some enjoyable flavor to yogurt, cottage cheese, oatmeal, etc. Helps cut down on the need for artificial sweeteners.

As with anything the key is moderation. The right amounts of each taken in the right increments throughout the day really makes it all come together. It's just a matter of figuring out what's gonna work for you.

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ THANK YOU AGAIN SIGNAL! You are very kind to take all of this time to do this. I appreciate it. Really do.
And I will keep re-reading what all you have written.

----------


## SlimmerMe

questions: re shakes

are there any gluten free whey powders anyone might suggest? May as well be gluten free while I am at it

if I put an egg in a shake after morning fasted cardio, should I do this? and if so, the whole egg? or egg white? and is this okay to eat without being cooked?

Does anyone have any post cardio shakes they love to make..... a shake for BF loss.....

thanks in advance....

----------


## bjpennnn

> goodluck slimm i'm sure you will achieve your goals, however...


This made me LOL. GO LAKERS! Slimmer I will be following this as well. Seems like you have a lot of support from people who know what they are talking about. Good luck!

----------


## signal7

> questions: re shakes
> 
> are there any gluten free whey powders anyone might suggest? May as well be gluten free while I am at it
> 
> if I put an egg in a shake after morning fasted cardio, should I do this? and if so, the whole egg? or egg white? and is this okay to eat without being cooked?
> 
> Does anyone have any post cardio shakes they love to make..... a shake for BF loss.....
> 
> thanks in advance....


Are you gluten intolerant? If not then there really is no need to cut gluten from a good meal plan as you'll not be taking in an obscene amount of it anyway. Just the same though, PURE WHEY PROTEIN will contain no gluten and is entirely safe on a gluten-free diet. Occasionally, however, industrial processing may involve cross-contamination (the same machines that package whey protein may package wheat flour). If you have a gluten allergy, check the label and make sure it says "gluten free."

I'm not a fan of raw eggs personally since it only takes a couple minutes to cook them safely for consumption and eliminates the risk of salmonella poisoning. You should be getting enough protein from the shake post cardio that you don't need to add an egg. If your after the Omega 3,6,9 you can get just as good a dose from a flax seed or fish oil supplement. I'd save the eggs for consuming later during a mid-morning or pre-workout meal.

My post cardio shake is pretty simple as it's only 20oz of Smartwater, 2 scoops of Whey Protein, and 1/2 a cup of raw oats (I chop them down to almost a powder in my food processor in advance to make the shake less clumpy). I usually take my multi-vitamins and Omega supplements with the shake as well. I have my first "actual meal" of the day about an hour and a half later so I keep my post cardio shake light so I'm only giving my body enough food to refuel from the cardio strain. Too many calories post cardio gives me that "full/lazy" feeling. 

My opinion is keep your shakes simple. The point of a post cardio or workout shake is to get a fast boost of protein to the muscles worked/damaged, it doesn't need to contain every vitamin and nutrient the body needs. Focus more on getting those in the solid foods you will be taking in. The less ingredients you require for you shake the less stuff you have to carry with you to the gym, the park, the pool etc.  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

Great stuff, signal sure seems like a nice addition to the boards and specifically the diet section, so "Welcome". Slimmer, where's that workout plan?  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> This made me LOL. GO LAKERS! Slimmer I will be following this as well. Seems like you have a lot of support from people who know what they are talking about. Good luck!


Thanks BJPennn for stopping by....




> Are you gluten intolerant? If not then there really is no need to cut gluten from a good meal plan as you'll not be taking in an obscene amount of it anyway. Just the same though, PURE WHEY PROTEIN will contain no gluten and is entirely safe on a gluten-free diet. Occasionally, however, industrial processing may involve cross-contamination (the same machines that package whey protein may package wheat flour). If you have a gluten allergy, check the label and make sure it says "gluten free."
> 
> I'm not a fan of raw eggs personally since it only takes a couple minutes to cook them safely for consumption and eliminates the risk of salmonella poisoning. You should be getting enough protein from the shake post cardio that you don't need to add an egg. If your after the Omega 3,6,9 you can get just as good a dose from a flax seed or fish oil supplement. I'd save the eggs for consuming later during a mid-morning or pre-workout meal.
> 
> My post cardio shake is pretty simple as it's only 20oz of Smartwater, 2 scoops of Whey Protein, and 1/2 a cup of raw oats (I chop them down to almost a powder in my food processor in advance to make the shake less clumpy). I usually take my multi-vitamins and Omega supplements with the shake as well. I have my first "actual meal" of the day about an hour and a half later so I keep my post cardio shake light so I'm only giving my body enough food to refuel from the cardio strain. Too many calories post cardio gives me that "full/lazy" feeling. 
> 
> My opinion is keep your shakes simple. The point of a post cardio or workout shake is to get a fast boost of protein to the muscles worked/damaged, it doesn't need to contain every vitamin and nutrient the body needs. Focus more on getting those in the solid foods you will be taking in. The less ingredients you require for you shake the less stuff you have to carry with you to the gym, the park, the pool etc.


Signal is shooting it outta the ball park, again...thanks!
just had my simple shake...




> Great stuff, signal sure seems like a nice addition to the boards and specifically the diet section, so "Welcome". Slimmer, where's that workout plan?


Coming t'body.....I promise.....thanks~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 5*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake 
2 scoops whey 180 calories/2 carbs/40 protein 
3 tablespoons Greek yogurt
water
ice

Meal
Oat Pancakes 225cal/ 23carbs / 20p
1/3 cup oats
2 egg whites
1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese
splash of skim milk
splenda
drop of vanilla
nutmeg
sugar-free syrup

WORKOUT:
Machine:
Lat pull downs: 25 x2
Arm Extension: 25 x2
Chest Press: 25 x2
Fly: 15 x 2
Arm Curl: 15 x2
Free weights:
Military Press: 15
Biceps: 15
Curl: 15
Triceps: 15
Side bends: 15
FLOOR w/ free weights
Chest overhead: 15
Arms ext overhead: 15
Triceps: 15

CARDIO 2: 35 minute high intensity bike ride with additional 10 minute cool down

Tuna with a tad of mayo
2 slices mozzarella cheese
25 almonds
tablespoon sunflower seeds
ice-tea sugar free with drop of OJ

20 minute dog walk

1 piece of Pita bread

MEAL
Greek Salad with grilled chicken
Feta cheese
tomatoes
peppers
onions
3 olives
Greek dressing
Glass Pinot Grigio

*NOTE: TODAY after training/cardio my blood sugar WAS LOW and I thought I was going to fall over.....and was going to snap at anyone who got in my way and came real close as I tried to take a short cut back which did not work and added to my frustration with my sugar going down faster....and then I ran into the house and I told my dog that he better get out of my way......and for the first time he listened to me the first time....he could hear it in my voice....MOVE OVER and OUT OF MY WAY!*
*I NEEDED SOMETHING TO EAT! and I meant NOW!*

----------


## RaginCajun

hey slim, how is your energy level with your current diet?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> hey slim, how is your energy level with your current diet?


Haven't noticed a difference in the day...however I am having a harder time going to bed and staying asleep which is bothering me every since I started this....maybe lower carb shock to my body? thanks for asking

----------


## gbrice75

I wanted to clarify my post from earlier...

I do think you can lose 20lbs in 3 months; I do NOT think you can lose 20lbs of *fat* in the same time. Even with a super strict diet, that's a VERY ambitious goal. You're talking having it down to the science of bodybuilding now.

So, if you want to lose 20lbs regardless of the composition of that weight, don't change your goals. If you want to maintain all of your LBM and just drop bodyfat, I would drop it to 10lbs and take it from there. Anything beyond that is a bonus IMO. Losing 10lbs of pure fat would make a DRAMATIC difference in your appearance.

----------


## tbody66

> I wanted to clarify my post from earlier...
> 
> I do think you can lose 20lbs in 3 months; I do NOT think you can lose 20lbs of *fat* in the same time. Even with a super strict diet, that's a VERY ambitious goal. You're talking having it down to the science of bodybuilding now.
> 
> So, if you want to lose 20lbs regardless of the composition of that weight, don't change your goals. If you want to maintain all of your LBM and just drop bodyfat, I would drop it to 10lbs and take it from there. Anything beyond that is a bonus IMO. Losing 10lbs of pure fat would make a DRAMATIC difference in your appearance.


^^^ plus if you added 5 lbs of muscle during the same time your body would actually appear 20 lbs different in it's look, simply due to muscle weighing twice as much as fat when occupying the same amount of space.This is something to be very cognizant of, so you don't freak out when you get on the scale and have only lost 5 lbs of weight but have made a 15 lb difference in it's make up and a 20 lb difference in it's look. Additionally muscle has a metabolic rate, even when at rest, so by adding 5 lbs of muscle you would be burning an additional 75-100 calories a day, making your diet even more effective.

----------


## Damienm05

I will say it again - you *can* build muscle in a caloric deficit. I work with female clients all the time who achieve this. I'm not talking about "noob" gains even; merely girls who've been working out for a while and eating above/around maintenance but never a clean BB quality diet. Even when the goal is an ambitious cut with a 500+ calorie deficit, including cardio, they all gain muscle mass while losing bodyfat. This is attributed to the fact that they're eating a protein-centric diet for the first time in their lives and all calories, however minimal, are not coming from empty calories. 

Don't expect a guy with 3 cycles under his belt to be able to gain at a deficit but someone who isn't even weight training currently... are you guys kidding me? She will gain some LBM with a good training program.

----------


## tbody66

I was saying she would, and warning her not to base progess on the scale alone!

----------


## signal7

> I will say it again - you *can* build muscle in a caloric deficit. I work with female clients all the time who achieve this. I'm not talking about "noob" gains even; merely girls who've been working out for a while and eating above/around maintenance but never a clean BB quality diet. *Even when the goal is an ambitious cut with a 500+ calorie deficit, including cardio, they all gain muscle mass while losing bodyfat. This is attributed to the fact that they're eating a protein-centric diet for the first time in their lives and all calories, however minimal, are not coming from empty calories. 
> *
> Don't expect a guy with 3 cycles under his belt to be able to gain at a deficit but someone who isn't even weight training currently... are you guys kidding me? She will gain some LBM with a good training program.


I agree 100% with what Damienm05 said. The bold is what is the key to results such as this.

----------


## Damienm05

> I was saying she would, and warning her not to base progess on the scale alone!


No, no - I was agreeing! 

I just see a lot of people talking about her just "maintaining LBM" as if it would be really hard to do... Maintaining? C'mon, let's get ambitious.

----------


## Damienm05

> I agree 100% with what Damienm05 said. The bold is what is the key to results such as this.


Thank you. Also, just to defuse any confusion - I am not saying this can continue forever and some individuals are truly genetically cursed in this regard BUT in general, a nutrient-dense protein-centric diet and a good resistance training program is enough until body fat becomes scarce and/or the individual has achieved a good bit of LBM already.

----------


## bigslick7878

> I wanted to clarify my post from earlier...
> 
> I do think you can lose 20lbs in 3 months; I do NOT think you can lose 20lbs of *fat* in the same time. Even with a super strict diet, that's a VERY ambitious goal. You're talking having it down to the science of bodybuilding now.
> 
> So, if you want to lose 20lbs regardless of the composition of that weight, don't change your goals. If you want to maintain all of your LBM and just drop bodyfat, I would drop it to 10lbs and take it from there. Anything beyond that is a bonus IMO. Losing 10lbs of pure fat would make a DRAMATIC difference in your appearance.


At her current weight (just going by the pics she put up last time assuming she is pretty close to that now) I still don't think 20 is doable in 3 months. We aren't talking about a 250lb out of shape man here, we are talking about a small woman who is half of that and already in pretty good shape relatively speaking.

If she starved herself for the next 3 months she could probably only drop 15. With a well balanced diet I think 10-12 or so is more reasonable. I am all for setting high goals but you have to make them realistic and achievable. I don't think 20 is possible.

I would be more concerned with what the tape measure said then what the scale said either way.

Good luck and don't let what I say change your motivation!

----------


## SlimJoe

Good luck slim!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I wanted to clarify my post from earlier...
> 
> I do think you can lose 20lbs in 3 months; I do NOT think you can lose 20lbs of *fat* in the same time. Even with a super strict diet, that's a VERY ambitious goal. You're talking having it down to the science of bodybuilding now.
> 
> So, if you want to lose 20lbs regardless of the composition of that weight, don't change your goals. If you want to maintain all of your LBM and just drop bodyfat, I would drop it to 10lbs and take it from there. Anything beyond that is a bonus IMO. Losing 10lbs of pure fat would make a DRAMATIC difference in your appearance.


*THANK YOU GBRICE FOR POSTING THIS! THIS IS GREAT TO HEAR AND I APPRECIATE IT! Great info here.
* 



> ^^^ plus if you added 5 lbs of muscle during the same time your body would actually appear 20 lbs different in it's look, simply due to muscle weighing twice as much as fat when occupying the same amount of space.This is something to be very cognizant of, so you don't freak out when you get on the scale and have only lost 5 lbs of weight but have made a 15 lb difference in it's make up and a 20 lb difference in it's look. Additionally muscle has a metabolic rate, even when at rest, so by adding 5 lbs of muscle you would be burning an additional 75-100 calories a day, making your diet even more effective.


*Even more additional info so thanks Tbody....*




> I will say it again - you *can* build muscle in a caloric deficit. I work with female clients all the time who achieve this. I'm not talking about "noob" gains even; merely girls who've been working out for a while and eating above/around maintenance but never a clean BB quality diet. Even when the goal is an ambitious cut with a 500+ calorie deficit, including cardio, they all gain muscle mass while losing bodyfat. This is attributed to the fact that they're eating a protein-centric diet for the first time in their lives and all calories, however minimal, are not coming from empty calories. 
> 
> Don't expect a guy with 3 cycles under his belt to be able to gain at a deficit but someone who isn't even weight training currently... are you guys kidding me? She will gain some LBM with a good training program.


*Thanks Damien for thinking this with gusto*



> I was saying she would, and warning her not to base progess on the scale alone!


*Tbody...I will make sure to pay attention!
*



> I agree 100% with what Damienm05 said. The bold is what is the key to results such as this.


*Thanks again Signal for coming around again*




> No, no - I was agreeing! 
> 
> I just see a lot of people talking about her just "maintaining LBM" as if it would be really hard to do... Maintaining? C'mon, let's get ambitious.


*AMBITIOUS IT IS! thanks Damien*



> Thank you. Also, just to defuse any confusion - I am not saying this can continue forever and some individuals are truly genetically cursed in this regard BUT in general, a nutrient-dense protein-centric diet and a good resistance training program is enough until body fat becomes scarce and/or the individual has achieved a good bit of LBM already.


*Sure am banking of the BF becoming scarce*




> At her current weight (just going by the pics she put up last time assuming she is pretty close to that now) I still don't think 20 is doable in 3 months. We aren't talking about a 250lb out of shape man here, we are talking about a small woman who is half of that and already in pretty good shape relatively speaking.
> 
> If she starved herself for the next 3 months she could probably only drop 15. With a well balanced diet I think 10-12 or so is more reasonable. I am all for setting high goals but you have to make them realistic and achievable. I don't think 20 is possible.
> 
> I would be more concerned with what the tape measure said then what the scale said either way.
> 
> Good luck and don't let what I say change your motivation!


*That photo you saw is my goal and coming alive again! so....watch out!*




> Good luck slim!


*Thanks SlimJoe.....are we related? LOL!*

----------


## gbrice75

One can absolutely gain LBM while in a caloric deficit. At one point I was in a severe deficit (wouldn't do it that way again however), dropped from 255lbs to 190-ish and made strength gains all the while. It is possible these 'gains' were more neurological and to do with bone density and such vs. actual muscle, but they were gains nonetheless.

----------


## SlimmerMe

FOR ALL OF YOU WONDERING WHEN? This is what I did this afternoon and in today's log #82

WORKOUT:
Machine:
Lat pull downs: 25 x2
Arm Extension: 25 x2
Chest Press: 25 x2
Fly: 15 x 2
Arm Curl: 15 x2
Free weights:
Military Press: 15
Biceps: 15
Curl: 15
Triceps: 15
Side bends: 15
FLOOR w/ free weights
Chest overhead: 15
Arms ext overhead: 15
Triceps: 15

CARDIO # 2: 35 minute high intensity bike ride with additional 10 minute cool down

----------


## tbody66

WOW, that's pretty agressive for one days workout!

----------


## scotty51312

Might be a good idea to write times down in you daily log Slimmer, When you eat is almost as important as what you eat.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Slimmer...anything you need I am here for ya girl(sorry I am late in , but I was gallivanting around an island in a new bikini  and you will be 2 this summer =). 

You can do this...YOU CAN. 

First 3 weeks are not happy times, but after that  a piece of cake (well, not cake but Greek yogurt with strawberries with steviaLOL). 

Stick with the plan, keep focus and remember.
OBSTACLES are what you see when you sight of your GOAL

----------


## SlimmerMe

> One can absolutely gain LBM while in a caloric deficit. At one point I was in a severe deficit (wouldn't do it that way again however), dropped from 255lbs to 190-ish and made strength gains all the while. It is possible these 'gains' were more neurological and to do with bone density and such vs. actual muscle, but they were gains nonetheless.


GAINS? hope skinny gains.......LOL!




> WOW, that's pretty agressive for one days workout!


Thanks....I am glad you caught this tbody....




> Might be a good idea to write times down in you daily log Slimmer, When you eat is almost as important as what you eat.


I was waiting for somebody to catch this.! This is a BIG CHALLENGE and might not be forthcoming quite yet. YOU CAUGHT ME RED HANDED!




> Slimmer...anything you need I am here for ya girl…(sorry I am late in , but I was gallivanting around an island in a new bikini – and you will be 2 this summer =). 
> 
> You can do this...YOU CAN. 
> 
> First 3 weeks are not happy times, but after that – a piece of cake (well, not cake but Greek yogurt with strawberries with stevia…LOL). 
> 
> Stick with the plan, keep focus and remember….
> OBSTACLES are what you see when you sight of your GOAL


THANKS GGR~
I bet you were running around like a wild cat!

I might like to know of some shakes which did not put on weight nor bloat you up.....I am feeling a bit bloated on this whey I gotta say.....

----------


## gbrice75

> Slimmer...anything you need I am here for ya girl…(sorry I am late in , but *I was gallivanting around an island in a new bikini* – and you will be 2 this summer =). 
> 
> You can do this...YOU CAN. 
> 
> First 3 weeks are not happy times, but after that – a piece of cake (well, not cake but Greek yogurt with strawberries with stevia…LOL). 
> 
> Stick with the plan, keep focus and remember….
> OBSTACLES are what you see when you sight of your GOAL


Great to hear GGR! Also a good an humorous post!!

Slimmer - you should look into a protein blend like I mentioned earlier - you might have issues with straight whey. Look into Myofusion.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Great to hear GGR! Also a good an humorous post!!
> 
> Slimmer - you should look into a protein blend like I mentioned earlier - you might have issues with straight whey. Look into Myofusion.


I looked into Myofusion as you suggested earlier and the lady at GNC talked me out of it saying I would gain weight on it and that it is more for men and too many calories.....I do feel bloated on the whey and glad all I bought was a zip top packet of it instead of a huge bucket which also the Myofusion is only sold as.....

any thoughts?

----------


## gbrice75

> I looked into Myofusion as you suggested earlier and the lady at GNC talked me out of it saying I would gain weight on it and that it is more for men and too many calories.....I do feel bloated on the whey and glad all I bought was a zip top packet of it instead of a huge bucket which also the Myofusion is only sold as.....
> 
> any thoughts?


Ugh, PLEASE don't listen to the retards at GNC. It's not too many calories as long as it fits into your daily allotment. It's roughly 160 calories - 24g protein, 3g fat, 5g carbs with some of that being insoluble fiber. More for men? WTF!!?? What kind of garbage is that? 

Trust me, it's fine for you. All you need to see is how your body reacts to it in terms of bloating as it does contain whey; it's just not ALL whey.

Can't help you with the tub thing though - as far as I know, the smallest you can buy is the 2lb tub. =(

----------


## tbody66

all of the GNC reps I see anymore anywhere are incredibly out of shape and they have such a tendency to preach what they are currently promoting, not what is best for any particular individual. All three of the chicks that work at the one closest to me are each over 200lbs, easy.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Ugh, PLEASE don't listen to the retards at GNC. It's not too many calories as long as it fits into your daily allotment. It's roughly 160 calories - 24g protein, 3g fat, 5g carbs with some of that being insoluble fiber. More for men? WTF!!?? What kind of garbage is that? 
> 
> Trust me, it's fine for you. All you need to see is how your body reacts to it in terms of bloating as it does contain whey; it's just not ALL whey.
> 
> Can't help you with the tub thing though - as far as I know, the smallest you can buy is the 2lb tub. =(





> all of the GNC reps I see anymore anywhere are incredibly out of shape and they have such a tendency to preach what they are currently promoting, not what is best for any particular individual. All three of the chicks that work at the one closest to me are each over 200lbs, easy.


THANKS! Okay...I was thinking the same.....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 6*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake 
2 scoops whey 180 calories/2 carbs/40 protein 
3 tablespoons Greek yogurt
water
ice

Meal
Oat Pancakes 225cal/ 23carbs / 20p
1/3 cup oats
2 egg whites
1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese
splash of skim milk
splenda
drop of vanilla
nutmeg
sugar-free syrup

Meal
6 oz Tuna 
2 tbs mayo
lettuce
tomato
ice-tea sugar free

Cardio #2 : 35 minute high intensity speed walk 

Post Cardio Shake:
1 scoop whey 
2 tbs greek yogurt
1 egg white
10 blueberries/raspberries
ice

20 minute dog walk

Meal
Chicken breast grilled
romaine & boston lettuce
caesar dressing
4 oz pinot grigio

----------


## tbody66

that sounds delicious!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> that sounds delicious!


the Pancakes? yummy!

----------


## tbody66

very proud of you slimmer, keep it up.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> very proud of you slimmer, keep it up.


THANKS TBODY! I am progressing with each day~

----------


## Ladyblahblah

> I looked into Myofusion as you suggested earlier and *the lady at GNC talked me out of it* saying I would gain weight on it and that it is more for men and too many calories.....I do feel bloated on the whey and glad all I bought was a zip top packet of it instead of a huge bucket which also the Myofusion is only sold as.....
> 
> *It's because GNC employees get points and make a commission from certain products and Myofusion is not one of them.* 
> 
> any thoughts?


I agree about the Myofusion. I used that and EvoPro when I was having problems digesting whey protein. Everyone has differences in opinions on taste but I haven't seen too many people not like either of these protein blends.

----------


## Ladyblahblah

> that sounds delicious!


I know, right? Think I'll have to try these out - thanks SlimmerMe and good luck on your goals!

----------


## gbrice75

> I agree about the Myofusion. I used that and EvoPro when I was having problems digesting whey protein. Everyone has differences in opinions on taste but I haven't seen too many people not like either of these protein blends.


Myofusion gets a female vote!! Told ya I wouldn't steer ya wrong Slim... *wink*

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I agree about the Myofusion. I used that and EvoPro when I was having problems digesting whey protein. Everyone has differences in opinions on taste but I haven't seen too many people not like either of these protein blends.


SO glad you came around Ladyblahblah!




> I know, right? Think I'll have to try these out - thanks SlimmerMe and good luck on your goals!


Appreciate it~

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Myofusion gets a female vote!! Told ya I wouldn't steer ya wrong Slim... *wink*


YEP! I was hoping YOU would see this Gbrice.....wink wink~~and I know you are on my side~

----------


## RaginCajun

sounds like you are enjoying the foods you are eating. and, the taste of the protein will help your "sweet" cravings. it helps keep me sane! keep up the good work girl!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> sounds like you are enjoying the foods you are eating. and, the taste of the protein will help your "sweet" cravings. it helps keep me sane! keep up the good work girl!


I am trying to find foods that I like so I will continue with GLEE! Thanks......appreciate i OOragincajun

----------


## SlimmerMe

Loving these shakes......are 2 a day okay while trying to lose?

1-2 scoops whey
2 tbs greek yogurt
1-2 egg white
ice

----------


## RaginCajun

i do not see any problem with it as long as it fits into your daily allotment.

----------


## tbody66

and if it isn't replacing a real meal that you need instead.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> i do not see any problem with it as long as it fits into your daily allotment.


it does...I think




> and if it isn't replacing a real meal that you need instead.


not really....post cardio


THANKS GUYS!

----------


## tbody66

then it looks ggrrrreeeeeaaaaaaattttttttt!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> then it looks ggrrrreeeeeaaaaaaattttttttt!


GRRRREEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTT it is then....... x 1 million! thanks tbody!

----------


## gbrice75

Who are you people, Tony the Tiger? lol

----------


## tbody66

don't act like I don't growl over you sometimes too, mr. pouty puss.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Who are you people, Tony the Tiger? lol


NOW this is FUNNY!




> don't act like I don't growl over you sometimes too, mr. pouty puss.


does the T stand for TONY?

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 7
*
Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake:
1 scoop whey
3 tbs greek yogurt
2 egg whites
ice

Meal
Oat Pancakes
1/3 cup rolled oats
1/3 cup fat free cottage cheese
2 egg whites
splash skim milk
splenda
nutmeg
drop vanilla
sugar free syrup
drop of greek yogurt on top
blueberries

Meal
1 slice Ezekiel bread
4 slices chicken
1 smither mayo
1 smither mustard
letttuce
ice tea sugar free

WORKOUT:
Machine:
Lat pull downs: 25 x2
Arm Extension: 25 x2
Chest Press: 25 x2
Fly: 15 x 2
Arm Curl: 15 x2
Free weights:
Military Press: 15
Biceps: 15
Curl: 15
Triceps: 15
Side bends: 15
FLOOR w/ free weights
Chest overhead: 15
Arms ext overhead: 15
Triceps: 15

Cardio #2: 35 minute high intensity bike with additional 10 minute cool down

Post Cardio Shake:
1 scoop whey
2 tbs greek yogurt
ice

20 minute dog walk

Meal
Chicken Breast grilled
Romaine lettuce
Tbs blue cheese dressing
4 oz Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

Other than figuring out calories etc.....how does the above look? PLEASE.........THANKS!

----------


## tbody66

even without calories the workout looks impressive.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

i agree with tbody, the workout looks great. just keep doing what you are doing and everything will fall into place. wait in about two weeks when you look in the mirror and notice your hard work, and then think about a month after that!

----------


## gbrice75

Things are looking better. It can always be tightened up, but i'm happy to see you're getting a decent amount of protein in now.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> even without calories the workout looks impressive.



Thanks...appreciate it tbody




> i agree with tbody, the workout looks great. just keep doing what you are doing and everything will fall into place. wait in about two weeks when you look in the mirror and notice your hard work, and then think about a month after that!


Thanks....Looking forward to that OOragincajun




> Things are looking better. It can always be tightened up, but i'm happy to see you're getting a decent amount of protein in now.


Thanks Gbrice and the tightening will continue.......

----------


## Damienm05

The above looks better. Def. Cut out that blue cheese dressing - 1 tbs is 100 calories and all from fat. Find a good champaign pear light vinaigrette or something.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> The above looks better. Def. Cut out that blue cheese dressing - 1 tbs is 100 calories and all from fat. Find a good champaign pear light vinaigrette or something.


I knew that...and need to find a good dressing....good catch!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK ONE

LOST 2.6 pounds
*

----------


## ghettoboyd

nice work...rock on!!!...

----------


## gbrice75

> *WEEK ONE
> 
> LOST 2.6 pounds
> *


Congrats!!! 2.6lbs with a diet i'd consider moderate... that's great!

----------


## tbody66

next week, between lifting and body adjusting to diet, I wouldn't expect weight loss, but you will notice a difference in composition.

----------


## Ladyblahblah

> Things are looking better. It can always be tightened up, but i'm happy to see *you're getting a decent amount of protein in now.*


 

Fabulous!! Just remember protein increases metabolism!
Lean protein = increased metablolism = BIKINI!!




> *WEEK ONE
> 
> LOST 2.6 pounds
> *


Yay!!!! Your hard work and dedication is paying off!  :7up:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> nice work...rock on!!!...


*Thanks ghetto! Appreciate it~*




> Congrats!!! 2.6lbs with a diet i'd consider moderate... that's great!


*Thanks Gbrice! Moderate for now~*




> next week, between lifting and body adjusting to diet, I wouldn't expect weight loss, *but you will notice a difference in composition.*


*Thanks tbody...hoping to see a difference~*




> [/B] 
> 
> Fabulous!! Just remember protein increases metabolism!
> Lean protein = increased metablolism = BIKINI!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!!! Your hard work and dedication is paying off!


*Thanks Lady BB for your support girl! 
*

----------


## Damienm05

> next week, between lifting and body adjusting to diet, I wouldn't expect weight loss, but you will notice a difference in composition.


^^yes.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> nice work...rock on!!!...





> Congrats!!! 2.6lbs with a diet i'd consider moderate... that's great!





> next week, between lifting and body adjusting to diet, I wouldn't expect weight loss, *but you will notice a difference in composition*.





> *^^yes*.


*Looking forward to it!*

----------


## scotty51312

Checking in. Good job on the weight loss, don't be discouraged if the lb's start comming off slower in later weeks. Hows that timing between meals going? Ready to start logging meal/workout times?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Checking in. Good job on the weight loss, don't be discouraged if the lb's start comming off slower in later weeks. Hows that timing between meals going? Ready to start logging meal/workout times?


Thanks for checking in Scotty. I know I need to post the times. I am working on changing my circadian rhythm too. My "eating" circadian rhythm I will call it.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 8*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake:
2 scoops whey
1 egg white
Raspberries
2 tbs greek yogurt
ice

Snack
Greek Yogurt
Blueberries
30 Almonds

Meal
Oat Pancakes
Blueberries on top
sugar free syrup

Cardio #2: Speed Walk high intensity 27 minutes

Meal:
4 strips grilled chicken
1 slice Ezekiel Bread
smidgen of mayo
smidgen of mustard
romaine lettuce
ice-tea sugar free

25 minute dog walk

30 Almonds

Meal
2 Lobster tails
1/2 baked potato
Romaine lettuce
drop of blue cheese dressing
4 oz Pinot Grigio

----------


## bjpennnn

Damn grats on the weight loss. Is you dog loving all the walking he/she is getting these days?

----------


## tbody66

I love lobster, don't know how I'd be able to handle it without butter???

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Damn grats on the weight loss. Is you dog loving all the walking he/she is getting these days?


Thanks BjPennn.....LOL! It is a tug-of-war with the fasted cardio. I keep reminding him it is NOT about him all the time and we continue to move forward at a clip. He does not participate in the high intensity....no way on earth.




> I love lobster, don't know how I'd be able to handle it without butter???


I am a purist when it comes to lobster. No butter, no seasoning and maybe just maybe some lemon if it is not perfect and needs some juice.

----------


## scotty51312

how can you be an east coast girl without liking your lobster dusted with a little old bay?  :Haha:  I love that stuff on almost all seafood

You should make that a sweet potato next time

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ LOL! Something else other than lobster? maybe. 

I know it should have been a sweet potato but this was dinner out and they only served baked and I thought I was being real good by not putting ANY butter on the potato which was a challenge.

I have a few sweet potatoes here ready to be nuked.
3 as a matter of fact. 3 small ones!

Thanks for checking in Scotty.

----------


## tbody66

I absolutely love vinegar on my baked potatoe with salt and pepper, very good for you on several levels IMO, and takes away the craving for butter for sure.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I absolutely love vinegar on my baked potatoe with salt and pepper, very good for you on several levels IMO, and takes away the craving for butter for sure.


I will keep that in mind. Interesting tip. Thanks tbody.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 9*

Fasted Cardio: Fast walk for 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake: 180 calories/ 4 carbs/ 40 protein. 
2 scoops whey
ice

Meal
Oat pancakes 192 calories/ 10 carbs/ 20 protein/2 fat
syrup 10 calories/6 carbs
blueberries
6 oz OJ 90 calories/9 carbs/2 protein

Semi-meal
Greek yogurt 100 calories / 7 carbs/ 16 protein
blueberries

Cardio #2: Bike ride high intensity for 35 minutes with additional 10 min cool down

Post Cardio Shake
2 scoops whey 180 calories/ 4 carbs/ 40 protein
25 almonds 200 calories
ice

20 Almonds 140 calories

Meal
1/2 baked potato (doggie bag) 80 calories
1 tbs greek yogurt on top of potato
romaine lettuce
1 tbs caesar dressing 100 calories
6 oz Pinot Grigio 100 calories
had planned a baked chicken, took a bite and spit it out....tasted odd

*NOTE: I need to watch the almonds.....had NO idea how many calories they are......shocked. And I love 'em.*

1,352 calories...so I will add another 48 to round off.....SO *1,400 CALORIES TODAY*

----------


## scotty51312

almonds are good in moderation but i wouldn't eat them with my PWO meal. I like protien/carbs with no fat PWO. Good evening hour snack though, Sucks about the chicken, but always try to get protien. Even a shake is better than nothing  :Smilie:

----------


## Times Roman

Hey Slimmer... how's it going on the plan?

I have really been hitting the cardio hard at night, followed up with gym time in the morning. I haven't really been tracking my macros at all (bad on me) and now find myself tired all the time. Increased my carbs today, and Viola! Feeling better.

So... how many more lbs off before you hit your target?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> *almonds* are good in moderation but i *wouldn't eat them with my PWO meal.* I like protien/carbs with no fat PWO. Good evening hour snack though, Sucks about the chicken, but always *try to get protien.* Even a shake is better than nothing


Thanks for this tip Scotty....this is the type of info I really need




> Hey Slimmer... how's it going on the plan?
> 
> I have really been hitting the cardio hard at night, followed up with gym time in the morning. I haven't really been tracking my macros at all (bad on me) and now find myself tired all the time. Increased my carbs today, and Viola! Feeling better.
> 
> So... how many more lbs off before you hit your target?


17 more pounds to go TR~My goal is to shed 20 over 3 months time.

Thanks for stopping by!

----------


## Damienm05

Almonds are high cal but very nutrient dense - a mix of fibrous carb/healthy fat/ and protein - say as opposed to these high calorie dressings - get your cals from almonds!!!!

----------


## dec11

> *DAY 9*
> 
> Fasted Cardio: Fast walk for 25 minutes
> 
> Post Cardio Shake: 180 calories/ 4 carbs/ 40 protein. 
> 2 scoops whey
> ice
> 
> Meal
> ...


 id incease the workout by 5mins and decrease the cool down by 5mins.
5mins is plenty of cool down time for ya.

if you're aiming the fasted cardio for fatburn id bump it up to at least 45mins.

good luck!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Almonds are high cal but very nutrient dense - a mix of fibrous carb/healthy fat/ and protein - say as opposed to these high calorie dressings - get your cals from almonds!!!!


Looking for a tasty dressing and bought 2 last night and really checked out the labels so as to not have sugar in it..thanks Damien.




> id incease the workout by 5mins and decrease the cool down by 5mins.
> 5mins is plenty of cool down time for ya.
> 
> if you're aiming the fasted cardio for fatburn id bump it up to at least 45mins.
> 
> good luck!


Thanks for checking in Dec.

I do plan to up the cardio time.

Before and after cardio to location takes me about 5-10 minutes each way to and fro. That is what the 10 minute cool down is about.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 10*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
2 scoops whey
ice

Meal
Oat Pancakes
Blueberries
sugar free syrup

Meal
6 oz Tuna
1 tbs lite mayo
romaine lettuce
ice-tea sugar free

Snack
2 sliced mozzarella cheese
10 almonds

Cardio #2: 30 minute fast walk

Meal
4 Chicken wings
cucumber
romaine lettuce
1 tbs lite dressing
4 oz Pinot Grigio

----------


## tbody66

slow and steady wins the race.

----------


## RaginCajun

congrats on the loss! keep up the hard work! and yes, oatmeal pancakes are the shizzzznit!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> slow and steady wins the race.


YEP! My exactly what I am after Tbody~Thanks




> congrats on the loss! keep up the hard work! and yes, oatmeal pancakes are the shizzzznit!


Thanks OOrangincajun and those pancakes are so yummy!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 11*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
2 scoops whey
ice

Meal
Oat Pancakes
Blueberries
sugar free syrup

Meal
Chicken slices
1 piece Ezekiel bread
romaine lettuce
5 almonds
1 tbs lite mayo
dot of mustard

WORKOUT:
Machine:
Lat pull downs: 25 x2
Arm Extension: 25 x2
Chest Press: 25 x2
Fly: 15 x 2
Arm Curl: 15 x2
Free weights:
Military Press: 15
Biceps: 15
Curl: 15
Triceps: 15 each arm
Side bends: 15
FLOOR w/ free weights
Chest overhead: 15 x 2
Arms ext overhead: 15
Triceps: 15 each arm

Cardio # 2: High intensity 45 minute bike ride plus cool down 

Post Cardio Shake
1.5 scoops whey
ice

Dog walk 30 minutes

Meal
Chicken breast
1 small avocado
cucumber
romaine lettuce
1 tbs lite dressing
4 oz Pinot Grigio

----------


## tbody66

I like the diet and the workout. I am pretty sure that, if you like the taste (I do), you can put as much mustard as you want on anything.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I like the diet and the workout. I am pretty sure that, if you like the taste (I do), you can put as much mustard as you want on anything.


Thanks Tbody.....today might have very well been one of my best so far....and I do like mustard but the type I have is very strong~

----------


## tbody66

lite mayo definitely cuts the flavor, I am a fan of horseradish sauce for a little kick too.

----------


## dec11

just a bit of encouragement for ya, keep it up and well done so far!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> lite mayo definitely cuts the flavor, I am a fan of horseradish sauce for a little kick too.


Thanks for the suggestion tbody but horseradish is not one of my favorite things.....but please keep the ideas coming~




> just a bit of encouragement for ya, keep it up and well done so far!


Thanks Dec.....appreciate it, I am feeling better already~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 12*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1.5 scoops whey
ice

Meal
Oat Pancakes
Blueberries
sugar free syrup

Meal
6 oz tuna
10 almonds
1 tbs lite mayo
romaine lettuce
ice-tea

Cardio # 2: Speed Walk 30 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1.5 scoops whey
ice

Dog Walk 30 minutes

Meal
Grilled Shrimp
10 almonds
Romaine lettuce
1 tbs lite dressing
4 oz Pinot Grigio

----------


## Windex

Great progress so far. If you don't mind me asking, where did you find yuor avatar picture?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Great progress so far. If you don't mind me asking, where did you find yuor avatar picture?


Thanks Windex...online and have no idea where just got LUCKY!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*QUESTION:

BEEN READING ON ANOTHER THREAD WHEY is not a good idea for weight loss? PLEASE DO NOT SAY THIS IS SO~*

----------


## RaginCajun

too much information will overload the brain! keep doing what you are doing, its working isn't it?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> too much information will overload the brain! keep doing what you are doing, its working isn't it?


Yep! thanks....makes me feel better and so much is psychological!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 13*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1.5 scoops whey 135 calories/ 3 carbs/ 30 protein 
ice

Meal
1 egg 90 calories/ 7 fat/ protein 6/
1 sausage 120 calories/11 fat/4.5 protein
1 Ezekiel bread 80 calories/1 fat/ 6 carbs/3 protein

Meal
Oat Pancakes 192 calories/10 carbs/ 20 protein/ 2 fat
Blueberries
sugar free syrup

Cardio #2 Speed walk 30 minutes

Post cardio Shake 110 calories. 2 carbs/ 25 protein
1.2 scoops whey
ice

Meal
Greek salad with chicken 150 calories
pita bread 120 caloires/ 25 carbs/ 4 protein 
1 tbs dressing 100 calories 
4 oz Pinot Grigio 90 calories

*1,187 Calories*....I know not the best choices today....but still kept the calories on the low side even if I am off 100 some place.

----------


## tbody66

> *QUESTION:
> 
> BEEN READING ON ANOTHER THREAD WHEY is not a good idea for weight loss? PLEASE DO NOT SAY THIS IS SO~*


It isn't so!




> *Day 13*
> 
> Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk
> 
> Post Cardio Shake
> 1.5 scoops whey 135 calories/ 3 carbs/ 30 protein 
> ice
> 
> Meal
> ...


You are doing great, I'm very proud of you!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> It isn't so!
> 
> 
> 
> You are doing great, I'm very proud of you!


Thank you tbody....this certainly is a relief to hear~ appreciate your support.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 14*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1.5 scoops whey 135 calories/ 3 carbs/ 30 protein 
ice

Meal
Oat Pancakes 192 calories/10 carbs/ 20 protein/ 2 fat
Blueberries
sugar free syrup

Cardio #2: High Intensity Bike 45 minutes

Meal
6 oz Tuna 120 calories/ 4 fat/ 26 protein
Almonds 170 calories
1 tbs lite mayo
Romaine lettuce
Ice-Tea

Dog walk 30 minutes

Free weights:
Floor:
Chest press 1x15,1x25
Over head 1x15, 1x25
Triceps each arm 1x15, 1x 25
Side lifts 1x15, 1x25
100 crunches
Standing:
Military Press 2x15
Biceps 2x15
Hammer 2x15
Straight front arm lift 2x15
Arm side lifts 2x15
Triceps 2x15 each arm

Meal
Chicken Breast
Small avocado
Slaw
4 oz Pinot Grigio

----------


## tbody66

are you getting stronger?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> are you getting stronger?


YES! I am becoming an AMAZON~

To tell you the truth I thought "life" was going to get in my way today not allowing a workout and I started to panic. But got some in at the last minute. Not the usual routine but another routine. Did it at home and not the gym.

----------


## RaginCajun

> YES! I am becoming an AMAZON~
> 
> To tell you the truth I thought "life" was going to get in my way today not allowing a workout and I started to panic. But got some in at the last minute. Not the usual routine but another routine. Did it at home and not the gym.


slim, sounds like you are making the lifestyle change. i read your 3 day debauchery thread (love the word!) and i agree with GB, go live life! you only have one of them! if you go read thru my thread you will see where life takes over on the weekends but i am right back on track on monday! go have a good time with your friend and keep up the hard work! i mean, you worked out in your home instead of going to the gym, i bet the old slimmer would have just said F the workout altogether. have a great weekend and will be looking for the monday update!

----------


## gbrice75

> slim, sounds like you are making the lifestyle change. i read your 3 day debauchery thread (love the word!) and i agree with GB, go live life! you only have one of them! if you go read thru my thread you will see where life takes over on the weekends but i am right back on track on monday! go have a good time with your friend and keep up the hard work! i mean, you worked out in your home instead of going to the gym, i bet the old slimmer would have just said F the workout altogether. have a great weekend and will be looking for the monday update!


^ ^ love this post, and not only because you agree with me!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> slim, sounds like you are making the lifestyle change. i read your 3 day debauchery thread (love the word!) and i agree with GB, go live life! you only have one of them! if you go read thru my thread you will see where life takes over on the weekends but i am right back on track on monday! go have a good time with your friend and keep up the hard work! i mean, you worked out in your home instead of going to the gym, i bet the old slimmer would have just said F the workout altogether. have a great weekend and will be looking for the monday update!


Thanks OOcajun.....appreciate this observation. And by the way, the 3 days does not officially start until Sunday afternoon thru Wed.....so I have time to come up with a decent plan of attack!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> ^ ^ love this post, and not only because you agree with me!


You got this post in as I was typing! Thanks Gbrice....

----------


## SlimmerMe

* Lost 1 pound exactly this week

Total of 3.6 lost in 2 weeks.....*

----------


## gbrice75

> * Lost 1 pound exactly this week
> 
> Total of 3.6 lost in 2 weeks.....*


Not bad numbers at all. You can almost be sure you're not losing LBM with 1lb/week.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Not bad numbers at all. You can almost be sure you're not losing LBM with 1lb/week.


THANKS, gbrice! Sounds good to me~

----------


## tbody66

> YES! I am becoming an AMAZON~
> 
> To tell you the truth I thought "life" was going to get in my way today not allowing a workout and I started to panic. But got some in at the last minute. Not the usual routine but another routine. Did it at home and not the gym.


Glad to hear the strength is coming. I had to do my leg workout at home this week too. If you have read any of my posts about how to properly perform lunges you'd know that it is very possible to get a great leg workout wherever you have room to stand.




> slim, sounds like you are making the lifestyle change. i read your 3 day debauchery thread (love the word!) and i agree with GB, go live life! you only have one of them! if you go read thru my thread you will see where life takes over on the weekends but i am right back on track on monday! go have a good time with your friend and keep up the hard work! i mean, you worked out in your home instead of going to the gym, i bet the old slimmer would have just said F the workout altogether. have a great weekend and will be looking for the monday update!


Just cause slim get's away with this doesn't give you permission to do it as frequently as you do, cajun, you need to stay reined in and on task substantially more frequently than you do!




> ^ ^ love this post, and not only because you agree with me!


Maybe not only but probably mostly because of that! 



> Thanks OOcajun.....appreciate this observation. And by the way, the 3 days does not officially start until Sunday afternoon thru Wed.....so I have time to come up with a decent plan of attack!


I have faith in your ability to limit any and all damage.




> * Lost 1 pound exactly this week
> 
> Total of 3.6 lost in 2 weeks.....*


You are inspirational.

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ WOWSA Tbody! THANKS for all of this......YOU are inspirational and I thank every single day I am on here with you guys. 
I honestly do. 

PS: Hey Cajun~ Does it sound like I am teacher's pet? just a little bit? a teeny weeny little itty bitty bit?

----------


## tbody66

> ^^^ WOWSA Tbody! THANKS for all of this......YOU are inspirational and I thank every single day I am on here with you guys. 
> I honestly do. 
> 
> PS: Hey Cajun~ Does it sound like I am teacher's pet? just a little bit? a teeny weeny little itty bitty bit?


We thank every day you are on here with us as well. Now here's your scratch behind the ears and rub on the tummy....that's a good girl...muah!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 15*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute high intensity walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
12 almonds
ice

Meal
Oat Pancakes
Blueberries
Syrup sugar free

Meal
1 egg
1 Ezekiel bread
1 sausage

Dog walk 35 minutes

Shake
2 scoops whey
ice

Today was a strange day. Never got around to dinner so had a shake instead just a few minutes ago. Let me put it this way: I could write a book about what all has happened in the last few hours and it has nothing to do with my debauchery!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> We thank every day you are on here with us as well. Now here's your scratch behind the ears and rub on the tummy....that's a good girl...muah!!!


Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## tbody66

> *Day 15*
> 
> Fasted Cardio: 25 minute high intensity walk
> 
> Post Cardio Shake
> 1 scoop whey
> 12 almonds
> ice
> 
> ...


Okay, start writing, I'm going to go play patient for my nurse and I'll read your book tomorrow!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 16*

Fasted walk 25 minutes

Post walk shake
2 scoops whey
1 egg white
20 almonds
ice

Meal
Oat Pancakes
syrup
blueberries

Meal
1 egg
1 Ezekiel bread
1 sausage

Walk 35 minutes

Shake
1 scoop whey

WORKOUT:
Machine:
Lat pull downs: 25 x2
Arm Extension: 25 x2
Chest Press: 25 x2
Fly: 15 x 2
Arm Curl: 15 x2
Free weights:
Military Press: 15
Biceps: 15
Curl: 15
Triceps: 15 each arm
Side bends: 15
FLOOR w/ free weights
Chest overhead: 2x15
Arms ext side overhead: 2x15
Arms over head lift 2x15
Triceps: 2x15 each arm

Meal
2 Lobster tails
half baked potato 
caesar salad
4 oz Pinot Grigio

----------


## tbody66

Impressive again ( did you post your novella of weekend activities elsewhere?)

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Impressive again ( did you post your novella of weekend activities elsewhere?)


THANKS....and...HAHA HA!!! My weekend of activities? hmmmmmmmm.......mum........

----------


## gbrice75

> THANKS....and...HAHA HA!!! My weekend of activities? hmmmmmmmm.......mum........


Hmm, do tell!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

PS: Hey Cajun~ *Does it sound like I am teacher's pet?* just a little bit? a teeny weeny little itty bitty bit?[/QUOTE]

yes indeed!!! you get the kind words and i get the ruler across the knuckles!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Hmm, do tell!!!


NOPE!




> PS: Hey Cajun~ *Does it sound like I am teacher's pet?* just a little bit? a teeny weeny little itty bitty bit?


yes indeed!!! you get the kind words and i get the ruler across the knuckles![/QUOTE]

The ruler might be headed my way sooner than later......

----------


## SlimmerMe

Day 17

Fasted Walk

Shake

Pancakes

Cardio

TOO MUCH CHAMPAGNE.....

Walk

TOO MUCH FOOD.......

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 18*

Fasted walk 25 minutes

Shake
2 scoops whey
egg white
ice

Meal
2 Ezekiel Bread
2 sausages
sliver butter
orange juice

Greek Yogurt
splenda
blueberries

Meal
Chicken 
tortilla
greek yogurt
ice tea

Cardio: Bike Ride High Intensity 45 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1.5 scoop whey

Meal
TOO much food and
wine


Trying to balance as much as possible. On day 2 of my "potential debauchery."

----------


## tbody66

you can do it!

----------


## RaginCajun

i was expecting to read something worse. now i know you are not telling us everything, and you shouldn't not our business. have no worries as it looks like you are doing fine on your "debauchery". i would hate to see what you would call mine!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> you can do it!


THANKS Tbody~




> i was expecting to read something worse. now i know you are not telling us everything, and you shouldn't not our business. have no worries as it looks like you are doing fine on your "debauchery". i would hate to see what you would call mine!!!!


Well....if you notice I did not fill in the blanks.....

----------


## SlimmerMe

Day 19

Fasted Cardio: 30 minute speed walk

Meal
French Toast
Bacon
Syrup
Butter
1 egg

Protein Shake
2 scoops whey
Blueberries

Bike Ride

Energy Bar

Meal
Turkey / Cheese Panini 
Ice Tea

Bike Ride


Meal
Petite Filet
and
much more......

*......party is OVER tomorrow......*

----------


## tbody66

Real syrup?

Real butter?

tsk....tsk...tsk

still love you though!

----------


## songdog

Hey you will be on that Island wearin your 2 piece in no time.Your doing good.Keep up the good work.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Real syrup?
> 
> Real butter?
> 
> tsk....tsk...tsk
> 
> still love you though!


TSK TSK it is.......




> Hey you will be on that Island wearin your 2 piece in no time.Your doing good.Keep up the good work.


THAT IS THE PLAN! thanks for stopping by Songdog

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Here is the deal:

When my guest arrived I was very content staying on my program so much so I was shocked and wondered why on earth would I ever think of doing otherwise. The longer the visit, the worse it got. And then I noticed I started regressing. 

I was amazed at how in the beginning I wanted to eat better compared to what I could have done in the past. And am thrilled knowing this. Because I honestly feel the longer I do this new eating program, the more I will want to continue to stay on it as a lifestyle. Again, I was not even tempted the first 24 hours when normally I am ready at the gate with temptation.

I thank you all for your patience in this journey I am on. My progress will improve more and more I know.

Now.....my guest just left so.....

BACK TO BUSINESS! and it might take a few hours to get back into the swing of things but.....IT WILL HAPPEN.
*

----------


## bjpennnn

gotta live a little slim, as long as you get back on the horse its all good.

----------


## tbody66

> *Here is the deal:
> 
> When my guest arrived I was very content staying on my program so much so I was shocked and wondered why on earth would I ever think of doing otherwise. The longer the visit, the worse it got. And then I noticed I started regressing. 
> 
> I was amazed at how in the beginning I wanted to eat better compared to what I could have done in the past. And am thrilled knowing this. Because I honestly feel the longer I do this new eating program, the more I will want to continue to stay on it as a lifestyle. Again, I was not even tempted the first 24 hours when normally I am ready at the gate with temptation.
> 
> I thank you all for your patience in this journey I am on. My progress will improve more and more I know.
> 
> Now.....my guest just left so.....
> ...


It will become second nature and your life will be blessed because of it. I know you will make it happen!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> gotta live a little slim, as long as you get back on the horse its all good.


Thanks BJPennnn~ Good to know!




> It will become second nature and your life will be blessed because of it. I know you will make it happen!


Thanks Tbody~ Beautiful just beautiful

----------


## gbrice75

> *Here is the deal:
> 
> When my guest arrived I was very content staying on my program so much so I was shocked and wondered why on earth would I ever think of doing otherwise. The longer the visit, the worse it got. And then I noticed I started regressing. 
> 
> I was amazed at how in the beginning I wanted to eat better compared to what I could have done in the past. And am thrilled knowing this. Because I honestly feel the longer I do this new eating program, the more I will want to continue to stay on it as a lifestyle. Again, I was not even tempted the first 24 hours when normally I am ready at the gate with temptation.
> 
> I thank you all for your patience in this journey I am on. My progress will improve more and more I know.
> 
> Now.....my guest just left so.....
> ...


Glad to read this! The cravings and all that stuff really DO go away after a while. When we continue to feed them, that's when they plague us - like a true addiction. I've been excellent as well. We're doing this together like we said we would!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Glad to read this! The cravings and all that stuff really DO go away after a while. * When we continue to feed them, that's when they plague us - like a true addiction.* I've been excellent as well. We're *doing this together* like we said we would!


This is what I had to deal with today...had to feed it. 

And yes....TOGETHER! I took off a few days, but am jumping back in.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Day 20

Meal
1 egg
1 piece toast
bacon
coffee

Meal
1 slice Ezekiel bread
P-nut butter/jelly
Ice- tea

Protein Shake
1.2 scoops

CARDIO: High Intensity Bike ride 40 minutes

Meal
She Crab soup
Caesar salad
4 oz pinot grigio

*NOTE: I know the above does not have a seal of approval....I am weaning and turning the direction soon....

I have noticed I have been cardio for 20 days in a row now plus I am fairly certain cardio 2x's a day for 14 of the 20 days.

*

----------


## Standby

im just finding this now... hmmm i need to leave the lounge more often. good luck slimmer, soon enough this will be your lifestyle it just happens but once its there dont go back or youll end up like me. reading peoples logs and thinking how pathetic i am then telling myself im going to change it tomorrow! and i say that everyday. but this time i mean it! :P

lol good luck you can do it!

----------


## RaginCajun

slim, don't beat yourself up. just get back to grinding. and GB is right, it is like an addiction. you tell yourself its ok to have a little, then it turns into a daily little, which over time can turn into a lot! i am very impressed by the amount of cardio you are doing and i am sure that you can tell. just think, it has not even been a month yet! look how far you have come in just that short amount of time. keep your head high and hit it hard!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> im just finding this now... hmmm i need to *leave the lounge more often*. good luck slimmer, soon enough this will be your lifestyle it just happens but once its there dont go back or youll end up like me. reading peoples logs and thinking how pathetic i am then telling myself im going to change it tomorrow! and i say that everyday. but this time i mean it! :P
> 
> lol *good luck* you can do it!


YEP! LEAVE THE LOUNGE FOR A FEW SECONDS STANDBY! and you will see what the rest of the natives are doing~ Thanks for stopping by and appreciate your good wishes! Come back again sometime! LOL!




> slim, don't beat yourself up. just get back to grinding. and GB is right, it is like an addiction. you tell yourself its *ok to have a little, then it turns into a daily little, which over time can turn into a lot!* i am very impressed by the amount of cardio you are doing and i am sure that you can tell. just think, it has not even been a month yet! look how far you have come in just that short amount of time. *keep your head high* and hit it hard!


Thanks OOcajun! I agree so much in the little becoming an addiction. It is horrible. And what's worse is that I did it on purpose for the heck of it which turned into NOT for the heck of it. Thanks for reminding me to keep my head high. That helps!

----------


## gbrice75

> slim, don't beat yourself up. just get back to grinding. and GB is right, it is like an addiction. you tell yourself its ok to have a little, then it turns into a daily little, which over time can turn into a lot! i am very impressed by the amount of cardio you are doing and i am sure that you can tell. just think, it has not even been a month yet! look how far you have come in just that short amount of time. keep your head high and hit it hard!


It's funny, because my mother always told me I was an extreme type of person - had to be all or nothing. This is true with alot of things, but I find it ESPECIALLY true with my dieting. When I am 100% perfect, I feel great. But as soon as I make a tiny concession, I get more and more liberal and before you know it, i'm starting over again because it's gotten out of control.

A good amount of bodyfat can be cut in 3 months. Somebody can completely transform their physique in that time. I have YET to remain consistent, I mean REALLY consistent for that length of time. I will have a great week, bad weekend, so so week, bad weekend, GREAT week, etc. It needs to be 3 months of great, because the other way winds up having you make no progress at all. Give up the 'bad' stuff now, and you'll be able to have it in the future. It's been said a million times on this board, but it's way easier to maintain a lower bodyfat percentage than it is to get to it. Suffer now, reap the rewards later!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> It's funny, because my mother always told me I was an extreme type of person - had to be *all or nothing*. This is true with alot of things, but I find it ESPECIALLY true with my dieting. When I am 100% perfect, I feel great. But as soon as I make a tiny concession, I get more and more liberal and before you know it, i'm starting over again because it's gotten *out of control.*
> 
> A good amount of bodyfat can be cut in 3 months. Somebody can completely *transform their physique in that time.* I have YET to remain consistent, I mean REALLY consistent for that length of time. I will have a great week, bad weekend, so so week, bad weekend, GREAT week, etc. It needs to be 3 months of great, because the other way winds up having you make no progress at all. Give up the 'bad' stuff now, and you'll be able to have it in the future. *It's been said a million times on this board, but it's way easier to maintain a lower bodyfat percentage than it is to get to it. Suffer now, reap the rewards later!*


Ditto on the ALL or nothing. 

3 months? uninterrupted 3 months? is this the case? Interesting. I see in the before/ after photos yet never knew the time period it takes.

Are you serious about your last statement? _It's been said a million times on this board, but it's way easier to maintain a lower bodyfat percentage than it is to get to it. Suffer now, reap the rewards later!
_

----------


## tbody66

It is absolutely true, also I will say that 60 days is all it takes if you are 100 % dialed in with your diet and 100% intense with your training. Post some pics, show off that progress! It is absolutely easier to Stay in shape than to Get in shape!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> It is absolutely true, also I will say that 60 days is all it takes if you are 100 % dialed in with your diet and 100% intense with your training. Post some pics, show off that progress! It is absolutely *easier to Stay in shape than to Get in shape!*


I am shocked at this~ Had no idea. Looking forward to this stage!

----------


## gbrice75

> Ditto on the ALL or nothing. 
> 
> 3 months? uninterrupted 3 months? is this the case? Interesting. I see in the before/ after photos yet never knew the time period it takes.
> 
> Are you serious about your last statement? _It's been said a million times on this board, but it's way easier to maintain a lower bodyfat percentage than it is to get to it. Suffer now, reap the rewards later!
> _


Re my last statement - absolutely. At a lower bodyfat, your body becomes more efficient at distributing nutrients - i.e. more to LBM, less to bodyfat. That's often why a person with low bodyfat can 'bulk' and add very little fat, but a person with already relatively high bodyfat bulks (let's assume the diets are identically clean and ran for same amount of time) and only seems to look fatter - more bodyfat added.




> It is absolutely true, also I will say that 60 days is all it takes if you are 100 % dialed in with your diet and 100% intense with your training. Post some pics, show off that progress! It is absolutely easier to Stay in shape than to Get in shape!


I will say this statement as well as mine is relative to the individual. A 400lb man with 50% bodyfat isn't going to look like an athlete after 3 months, but he will have made a significant dent. 

I'm basing this on the length of time many bodybuilders give themselves for contest prep. They are often well in the mid 20's, and 3 months later are sitting around 6%. That's a HUGE change in that timeframe.

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ THIS INFO HAS MADE MY DAY~.....(and LIFE.)

Makes sense. Complete sense. Again, I am looking forward to this stage.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Re my last statement - absolutely. At a lower bodyfat, your body becomes more efficient at distributing nutrients - i.e. more to LBM, less to bodyfat. That's often why a person with low bodyfat can 'bulk' and add very little fat, but a person with already relatively high bodyfat bulks (let's assume the diets are identically clean and ran for same amount of time) and only seems to look fatter - more bodyfat added.
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this statement as well as mine is relative to the individual. A 400lb man with 50% bodyfat isn't going to look like an athlete after 3 months, but he will have made a significant dent. 
> 
> I'm basing this on the length of time many bodybuilders give themselves for contest prep. They are often well in the mid 20's, and 3 months later are sitting around 6%. That's a HUGE change in that timeframe.



LOVE READING ALL OF THIS~ thanks gbrice.

----------


## gbrice75

> I am looking forward to this stage.


You and me both my dear, lol!




> LOVE READING ALL OF THIS~ thanks gbrice.


YW!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Standby

it actually surprises me how i havent gained more then 2lbs in my mouth of april sh*t food eating lol so seeing how a year ago i was 60lbs fatter it does seem to be easier to stay what im at and i know it would only take me a week to lose what ive gained from my bad habits. its way harder to lose what i havent lost yet tho.... good info GB its word like that that makes people what to push it for those 3 months

----------


## gbrice75

> it actually surprises me how i havent gained more then 2lbs in my mouth of april sh*t food eating lol so seeing how a year ago i was 60lbs fatter it does seem to be easier to stay what im at and i know it would only take me a week to lose what ive gained from my bad habits. its way harder to lose what i havent lost yet tho.... good info GB its word like that that makes people what to push it for those 3 months


Thanks, now if I could just practice what I preach, lmao!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks, now if I could just practice what I preach, lmao!


ditto!!!!

----------


## tbody66

Obviously all things are relative, however, due to human nature we have a better chance of sticking strictly to something with a nearer finish line. I think that for 99% of the people on this board a strick 60 days of diet and exercise is 1000 times more realistic than 90 days of the same.

And.......Did you just skip over my pic request?????

----------


## SlimmerMe

> it actually surprises me how i havent gained more then 2lbs in my mouth of april sh*t food eating lol so seeing how a year ago i was 60lbs fatter it does seem to be easier to stay what im at and i know it would only take me a week to lose what ive gained from my bad habits. its way harder to lose what i havent lost yet tho.... good info GB its word like that that makes people what to push it for those 3 months


sounds like you have it under control




> Thanks, now if I could just practice what I preach, lmao!


NO kidding!




> ditto!!!!


x 1 trillion




> Obviously all things are relative, however, due to human nature we have a better chance of sticking strictly to something with a nearer finish line. I think that for 99% of the people on this board a strick 60 days of diet and exercise is 1000 times more realistic than 90 days of the same.
> 
> And.......Did you just *skip* over my pic request?????


selective skipping~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ` ~ ~! ~~ ! ~` ~! `` ``~~`~~````~~......good catch!

----------


## tbody66

um-hmm

----------


## gbrice75

> Obviously all things are relative, however, due to human nature we have a better chance of sticking strictly to something with a nearer finish line. I think that for 99% of the people on this board a strick 60 days of diet and exercise is 1000 times more realistic than 90 days of the same.
> 
> And.......Did you just skip over my pic request?????


And 90 days is a 1000 times more realistic than 120 days of the same! LoL, sorry T but this is a silly point IMO. We're talking about how long it takes to make a significant impact, not what would be easier to stick to. Of course less time would be easier. I've personally never noticed a huge difference after 2 months, but 3 I did. Granted, i wasn't SUPER strict - but was no more strict in that 3rd month than the first 2, so all was equal.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> um-hmm


um hum...




> And 90 days is a 1000 times more realistic than 120 days of the same! LoL, sorry T but this is a silly point IMO. We're talking about how long it takes to *make a significant impact*, not what would be easier to stick to. Of course less time would be easier. I've personally never noticed a huge difference after 2 months, *but 3 I did*. Granted, i wasn't SUPER strict - but was no more strict in that 3rd month than the first 2, so all was equal.


Interesting....thanks

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 21*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake:
2 scoops whey
ice

Meal
5 oz Tuna
1 tbs lite mayo
bit of caesar salad

Cardio #2: Bike ride high intensity 40 minutes

Post Cardio Shake:
1.5 scoops whey
ice

Almonds
Sunflower seeds

Walk 20 minutes

Meal
Chicken
corn 
slaw
4 oz Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

Season for corn on the cob ..... Is corn okay? 

Thanks......

----------


## Standby

> Acceptable Carbs for your healthy lifestlyle: 
> Complex carbs are now your creed. These are slower-digesting, natural, low on the glycemic index carbohydrates that digest slowly and provide us with sustained energy. They do not drastically affect our blood sugar and do not cause insulin spikes. Thus our body sees no reason to store them as fat, it would rather burn them for energy. Simple carbs such as enriched white breads/pastas/rice/potatoes/sugars (including most fruit) cause insulin spikes and are high GI foods. They should not be eaten when on a strict diet. Fruit can be consumed early in the day or pre/post-workout because of it’s high nutritional value but should usually be avoided due to being a form of simple sugar. Remember, healthy, low-calorie foods aren’t always the correct foods and such is the case with fruit.
> 1	Oats/Oatmeal
> 2	Grits/Cornmeal
> 3	Unsalted/non-buttered popcorn (great, low-cal snack)
> 4	Sweet potato (the best choice)
> 5	Butternut squash
> 6	Whole wheat pasta (not enriched)
> 7	Organic whole wheat bread (not enriched wonder bread crap)
> ...


this is from his info thread. but lets see what others have to say too

----------


## scotty51312

a large part of corn is insoluable fiber, Humans don't have the right digestive system to digest it all. Relatively decent carb choice if you don't slather it in butter.

----------


## gbrice75

> Season for corn on the cob ..... Is corn okay? 
> 
> Thanks......


It's ok... not much nutritional value, not on par with the usual choices IMO.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> this is from his info thread. but lets see what others have to say too


thanks Standby....i saw corn on this list and was wondering if too good to be true 




> a large part of corn is insoluable fiber, Humans don't have the right digestive system to digest it all. Relatively decent carb choice if you don't slather it in butter.


interesting about the digestive system....and butter? I do not like butter on my corn....I am a purist with my corn thank goodness!




> It's ok... not much nutritional value, not on par with the usual choices IMO.


Hmmmm.....not on par.....

----------


## gbrice75

> Hmmmm.....not on par.....


I should point out it also won't destroy your diet either. Only that there are better choices if you want to be at your absolute best.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Actually lost .2 pounds ( point 2 ) this past week.....

3.8 pounds total lost in 3 weeks
*

*I am shocked considering what I ate these past few days....*

----------


## gbrice75

Congrats Slimmer! When you deviate like that, the best you can hope for is to break even - and you're still down, so that's great.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I should point out it also won't destroy your diet either. Only that there are better choices if you want to be at your absolute best.


Got cha...thanks




> Congrats Slimmer! When you deviate like that, the best you can hope for is to break even - and you're still down, so that's great.


think so too, thanks!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 22*

Fasted Cardio: Fast walk 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake:
2 scoops whey
ice

Meal
Oat Pancakes
Sugar free syrup
blueberries

Meal
1 Ezekiel bread
chicken slices
1/2 tbs lite mayo
drop of mustard
ice-tea

Cardio # 2: Speed walk 35 minutes

Post Cardio Shake:
1.5 scoops whey
15 almonds

Walk 20 minutes

20 almonds

Meal
Greek Yogurt
1 scoop whey
blueberries
3 oz Pinot Grigio

(was not in the mood for meat tonight)

----------


## tbody66

Way to stick with things, Slimmer, keep on keeping on!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Way to stick with things, Slimmer, keep on keeping on!


Thank you Tbody~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 23*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
2 scoops whey
ice

Meal
Oat Pancakes
sugar free syrup
blueberries

6 oz Greek Yogurt
Blueberries
30 Almonds

Meal
1 Ezekiel bread
strips chicken
.5 tbs lite mayo
drop mustard

Cardio # 2: High Intensity Bike Ride 35 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1.3 scoops whey
little bit peach and strwaberries
20 almonds

Walk 15 minutes

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
1/2 baked potato
green beans
4 oz Pinot Grigio

----------


## gbrice75

Diet is looking tighter and tighter Slimmer, good job! Now get that damned baked potato swapped for a sweet potato! =P

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Diet is looking tighter and tighter Slimmer, good job! Now get that damned baked potato swapped for a sweet potato! =P


THANKS Gbrice.....I know...the sweet potato thing.....This dinner was out and no sweet potatoes on the menu.....plus I must confess this: I am not keen on them in the first place however bought 3 the other day to sit on my stove to start getting used to them being around so hopefully soon they will be incorporated into my program.

----------


## SlimmerMe

**** EASTER SUNDAY *** 
**
Lost another 1.8 in the past couple days and had to celebrate since it is EASTER!

TOTAL LOST = 5.6 pounds in 24 days

*

----------


## gbrice75

> THANKS Gbrice.....I know...the sweet potato thing.....This dinner was out and no sweet potatoes on the menu.....plus I must confess this: I am not keen on them in the first place however bought 3 the other day to sit on my stove to start getting used to them being around so hopefully soon they will be incorporated into my program.


Really? Wow, they're so much tastier! 'I Can't Believe It's Not Butter' spray and some cinnamon.... gtg!!!



> **** EASTER SUNDAY *** 
> **
> Lost another 1.8 in the past couple days and had to celebrate since it is EASTER!
> 
> TOTAL LOST = 5.6 pounds in 24 days
> 
> *


Congrats!!! Enjoy your Easter!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 24*

Fasted Cardio: Speed Walk 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake:
1.5 scoops whey
2 strawberries
slice peach
ice

Meal
Oat Pancakes
Sugar free syrup
blueberries

Meal
1 slice Ezekiel raisin bread
1 egg plus 1 egg white
1 sausage
ice-tea sugar free

5 oz Greek yogurt
blueberries
splenda
20 almonds

Cardio # 2: Speed walk 40 minutes

Post Cardio Shake:
1.5 scoops whey
couple strawberries

20 almonds

Luna Bar....my sugar was lowering and it was there....so I grabbed it

Walk 20 minutes

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
1/2 baked potato (doggie bag)
greek yogurt 1 tbs
green beans
5 oz Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

[QUOTE=SlimmerMe;5615384][B][COLOR="red"]*** EASTER SUNDAY *** 

Lost another 1.8 in the past couple days and had to celebrate since it is EASTER!

TOTAL LOST = 5.6 pounds in 24 days



freaking fabulous!!!!!!!! now when is the last time you can say that! very proud of your progress and looking forward to hearing the continuing good news.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Really? Wow, they're so much tastier! 'I Can't Believe It's Not Butter' spray and some cinnamon.... gtg!!!
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! Enjoy your Easter!


Thanks gbrice....will try your concoction....and I hope you had a great Easter~




> [B][COLOR="red"]*** EASTER SUNDAY *** 
> 
> Lost another 1.8 in the past couple days and had to celebrate since it is EASTER!
> 
> TOTAL LOST = 5.6 pounds in 24 days
> 
> 
> 
> freaking fabulous!!!!!!!! now when is the last time you can say that! very proud of your progress and looking forward to hearing the continuing good news.


Thanks OOCajun....yep it sure does feel fabulous!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*
TOTAL LOST 6.4 pounds..... OFF!!!...in 25 days

THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR CONTINUED HELP EVERYONE!*

----------


## tbody66

> *
> TOTAL LOST 6.4 pounds..... OFF!!!...in 25 days
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR CONTINUED HELP EVERYONE!*


Awesome stuff! I haven't seen a weight training workout posted in awhile though????

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Awesome stuff! I haven't seen a weight training workout posted in awhile though????


Thanks.....good catch again tbody.....I know.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 25*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake:
1 scoop whey
bit of strawberries/peach
ice

Meal
Oat Pancakes
Sugar free syrup
Blueberries

Shake
1 scoop whey
20 almonds
ice

Cardio #2: High Intensity Bike Ride 40 minutes

2 slices mozzarella cheese
20 almonds
Power bar

Meal
Greek Salad
gilled chicken
1 tbs greek dressing
4 oz wine

Need to go to the grocery store!

----------


## scotty51312

i love my mozzerella especally sliced fresh in a nice caprice with heirloom tomatoes but its still not what ya wanna be eating. All together you're diet is looking tighter since the last time i checked in on you. 

Good job, keep it up

----------


## tbody66

> *Day 25*
> 
> Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk
> 
> Post Cardio Shake:
> 1 scoop whey
> bit of strawberries/peach
> ice
> 
> ...


You left part of the statement off above, I fixed it for you!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## baseline_9

Although I still think your diet could be much better... I understand that this is going to be a kind of long term change for you...

If you keep doing what your doing you will eventually get where you want to be, with a few modifications along the way...

Do I think you can hit your initial goal in time if u do what ur doing now... No, I'm not gona bullshit you!

Do I think that you will reach your goal (the goal being to drop to a certian BF%) with the overall 'healthy' diet and cardio scheduel that your currently using over an extended period of time.... Yes, you have made good changes and will make progress over time...

Could you make more drastic changes and get where you want to be quicker... Most certainly...

Would that take a lot more work... Again, most certainly....


What I'm trying to say is if ur happy with what ur doing that is good, you will get where u wanna be, just keep doing it and don't go back to your old lifestyle....


There is no such thing as off season in this sport... Adopt that mentality and I believe you will do just fine...

I'm not gonna give u any Bullshit encouragement and tell you how great you are doing... That's no me!

I will however say stay on track girl and you will be doin ok

----------


## gbrice75

> Although I still think your diet could be much better... I understand that this is going to be a kind of long term change for you...
> 
> If you keep doing what your doing you will eventually get where you want to be, with a few modifications along the way...
> 
> Do I think you can hit your initial goal in time if u do what ur doing now... No, I'm not gona bullshit you!
> 
> Do I think that you will reach your goal (the goal being to drop to a certian BF%) with the overall 'healthy' diet and cardio scheduel that your currently using over an extended period of time.... Yes, you have made good changes and will make progress over time...
> 
> Could you make more drastic changes and get where you want to be quicker... Most certainly...
> ...


Agree with all of the above except the encouragement comment. I don't think any encouragement is BS. Blowing smoke and telling somebody they look great when they don't is BS; encouraging that same person to keep going and you'll reach your goals is not.

----------


## baseline_9

> Agree with all of the above except the encouragement comment. I don't think any encouragement is BS. Blowing smoke and telling somebody they look great when they don't is BS; encouraging that same person to keep going and you'll reach your goals is not.


That post from me is the kind of encouragement u get from me...

I doubt you will ever see me say to any1 your doing great... I prefer to give constructive criticism which some times comes across as me being a c*nut... I'm not...

You can look back in your log and I bet I gave constructive criticism rather than being nice 

LOL

----------


## tbody66

Slimmer, I'd tell you you look great, if you posted some pics!

Base, we tell you you look great, it doesn't mean you've acheived all you can, and you obviously have things dialed in, but we don't have the right to put our goals and desired end result onto everyone else. And, just because you like it straightforward(tactless maybe sometimes), doesn't mean you have the right to be that way with those who aren't. You can speak truth in love and benefit both you and the one you are sharing with more effectively. I like you the way you are and you can talk to me that way, but Slimmer has a different language that she speaks and should be spoken to with, out of respect for her as a person. My $.02 on that particular issue.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> i love my mozzerella especally sliced fresh in a nice caprice with heirloom tomatoes but its still not what ya wanna be eating. All together you're diet is looking tighter since the last time i checked in on you. 
> 
> Good job, keep it up


*Thanks Scotty. And yes I knew when I was eating the Mozzarella I had a bit of guilt. Best choice at the moment.*




> You left part of the statement off above, I fixed it for you!


*Thanks for correcting my plan! And staying on top of me, Tbody.*




> Although I still think your diet could be much better... *I understand that this is going to be a kind of long term change for you...*
> 
> If you keep doing what your doing you will eventually get where you want to be, with a few modifications along the way...
> 
> Do I think you can hit your initial goal in time if u do what ur doing now... No, I'm not gona bullshit you!
> 
> Do I think that you will reach your goal (the goal being to drop to a certian BF%) with the overall 'healthy' diet and cardio scheduel that your currently using over an extended period of time.... Yes, you have made good changes and will make progress over time...
> 
> Could you make more drastic changes and get where you want to be quicker... Most certainly...
> ...


*Thanks for understanding this is long term Baseline.*




> Agree with all of the above except the encouragement comment. I don't think any encouragement is BS. Blowing smoke and telling somebody they look great when they don't is BS; *encouraging that same person to keep going and you'll reach your goals* is not.


*BINGO! Thanks Gbrice~*







> That post from me is the kind of encouragement u get from me...
> 
> *I doubt you will ever see me say to any1 your doing great...* I prefer to give constructive criticism which some times comes across as me being a c*nut... I'm not...
> 
> You can look back in your log and I bet I gave constructive criticism rather than being nice 
> 
> LOL


*It is what it is~ different approach~*






> *Slimmer, I'd tell you you look great, if you posted some pics!*
> 
> Base, we tell you you look great, it doesn't mean you've acheived all you can, and you obviously have things dialed in, but we don't have the right to put our goals and desired end result onto everyone else. And, just because you like it straightforward(tactless maybe sometimes), doesn't mean you have the right to be that way with those who aren't. You can speak truth in love and benefit both you and the one you are sharing with more effectively. I like you the way you are and you can talk to me that way, but Slimmer has a different language that she speaks and should be spoken to with, out of respect for her as a person. My $.02 on that particular issue.


*Photos Tbody? HA HA HA!!! Thanks for understanding everyone's language.*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 26*

Fasted Cardio: 20 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
ice

Meal
Oat Pancake
sugar free syrup
blueberries

Meal
5 oz Tuna
1 tbs lite mayo
lettuce

WORKOUT:
ARMS:
Machine:
Lat pull downs: 25 x2
Arm Extension: 25 x2
Chest Press: 25 x2
Fly: 15 x 2
Arm Curl: 15 x2
Free weights:
Military Press: 15
Biceps: 15
Curl: 15
Triceps: 15
Side bends: 15
FLOOR w/ free weights
Chest overhead: 15
Arms ext overhead: 15
Triceps: 15

Legs Machine:
Leg Press 2x25
Leg Extension 2x25
Leg Curl 2x25

Cardio # 2: Speed Walk 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
couple raspberries/strawberries
ice

Meal
Turkey
corn
Romaine lettuce
1 tbs lite dressing
4 oz wine

*GOOD DAY if I have to say so myself!*

----------


## tbody66

Good day Heck! This was a great day(not just cause you lifted either)!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> good day heck! This was a great day(not just cause you lifted either)!


*Yep! Thanks tbody!!! Glad you agree!*

----------


## gbrice75

> That post from me is the kind of encouragement u get from me...
> 
> I doubt you will ever see me say to any1 your doing great... I prefer to give constructive criticism which some times comes across as me being a c*nut... I'm not...
> 
> You *can look back in your log and I bet I gave constructive criticism rather than being nice* 
> 
> LOL


I will have to post your PM's to me of full on verbal assaults, lol! jk

----------


## RaginCajun

looks like you had a full day, way to get it!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> looks like you had a full day, way to get it!


yep....and another one today....thanks

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 27*

Fasted Cardio: 20 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1.1 scoops whey
couple raspberries & strawberries

Meal
Oat Pancake
sugar free syrup
blueberries

Yoga & Floor work: 25 minutes
150 crunches

Meal
1 slice Ezekiel bread
turkey
1 tbs lite mayo
drop mustard
ice-tea

Cardio # 2: HIgh Intensity Bike ride 35 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
couple raspberries & strawberries

Meal
Turkey
corn on cob
romaine lettuce 
1 tbs lite mayo
4 oz wine

----------


## tbody66

Good Job! Go yoga!

----------


## RaginCajun

three workouts in one day, go head girl! i thought i was doing something with two!

----------


## tbody66

> three workouts in one day, go head girl! i thought i was doing something with two!


We, Sir, un-like Slim, are mere men!

----------


## scotty51312

keep up the good work

----------


## tbody66

> keep up the good work


Scotty, where's your thread? Take some new pics and change that avy, I've had enough ot that sweaty/oiled up pale back!  :2nono:

----------


## scotty51312

thread comming soon. Going through a family crisis atm along with PCT, no excuse i know but I'll be starting a natural cutting thread soon. As far as the pale we've seen the sun probably 3 days this month here, I'm sure that'll change soon

----------


## tbody66

I like that pic, order some melanotan II, I'm going to, FG says it's the shizzle. We'll keep you in our prayers for the crises, PM me if there is anything else I can do for you.

----------


## tbody66

Sorry, Slim, the thread is now turned back over to you.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Good Job! Go yoga!


YOGA is great...when I finally do it!




> three workouts in one day, go head girl! i thought i was doing something with two!


Gotta ramp it up! Thanks




> We, Sir, un-like Slim, are mere men!


I love you MEN!



> keep up the good work


Thanks Scotty! 




> Scotty, where's your thread? Take some new pics and change that avy, I've had enough ot that sweaty/oiled up pale back!


Means he is working out 24/7




> thread comming soon. Going through a family crisis atm along with PCT, no excuse i know but I'll be starting a natural cutting thread soon. As far as the pale we've seen the sun probably 3 days this month here, I'm sure that'll change soon


He is excused.....and the sun will COME out




> I like that pic, order some melanotan II, I'm going to, FG says it's the shizzle. We'll keep you in our prayers for the crises, PM me if there is anything else I can do for you.


Yes....prayers work and I will too Scotty




> Sorry, Slim, the thread is now turned back over to you.


Anytime! be my guest.....

----------


## Jonesyy

Good luck slim!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Good luck slim!


Thanks Jonesyy! Glad you are here.

----------


## Standby

i seen tbodys post at the top about mt-2 i was what slim put up pics???? went to the other page to see he was talking to a pale white dude :P

----------


## SlimmerMe

> i seen tbodys post at the top about mt-2 i was what slim put up pics???? went to the other page to see he was talking to a pale white dude :P


LOL! yep.....now that is funny~

----------


## gbrice75

Badass new avy, reminds me of my Everquest days! =P

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Badass new avy, reminds me of my Everquest days! =P


Glad you like it~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 28*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
couple raspberries & strawberries
ice

Meal
Oat Pancake
sugar free syrup
blueberries

Meal
1 slice Ezekiel bread
Turkey
1 tbs lite mayo
drop mustard
lettuce
ice-tea

20 minute walk

Greek yogurt
blueberries

Workout with free weights
Floor:
3x15 chest
3x15 triceps each arm
3x15 fly
3x15 overhead
150 crunches
Standing:
2x15 military press
2x15 side bends each side
2x15 biceps
2x15 hammer
2x15 triceps each arm
2x15 push-outs
2x15 side arm lift

Meal
2 lobster tails
1/2 baked potato
salad
4 oz wine

----------


## tbody66

You are truly inspiring. Tell me, what are some things you have most noticed differnt about your body since you've been incorporating the weight training?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> You are truly inspiring. Tell me, what are some things you have most noticed differnt about your body since you've been incorporating the weight training?


Thanks Tbody. Feeling stronger and tighter and looking forward to training more. I have always been cardio and the training is something I have to kinda force myself to do quite honestly since I prefer to stay outside as much as possible; hence why I love to swim once is gets hot enough.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*QUESTIONS:

Does whey spike insulin? I am confused. Seems I have read where it does yet if whey is a protein and not a carb then why would it?* 

*and..is whey a fast digestion? as opposed to slow? and how soon should my protein drink be taken post cardio?

All above related to BF loss....not gaining....THANKS*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 29*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
couple raspberries & strawberries

Meal 
Oat Pancake
sugar free syrup
blueberries

Meal
5 oz tuna
1 Ezekiel bread
1 tbs lite mayo

Cardio # 2: Speed walk 30 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
couple raspberries & strawberries
ice

Walk 20 minutes

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
1/2 baked potato with greek yogurt on top
cucumber
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 30

TOTAL LOST.......8 pounds!*

----------


## Rizdizzle

Good Luck Slimmer im sure you can reach your goals just stay on point!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Good Luck Slimmer im sure you can reach your goals just stay on point!!


THANKS Risdizzle~ I plan on it~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*30 DAY REVIEW* * TOTAL POUNDS LOST= 8 pounds*

Time frame:

2.6 pounds lost in 7 days

1.0 pound lost so total 3.6 pounds in 14 days

0.2 pounds lost so total 3.8 in 21 days

1.8 pounds lost so total of 5.6 in 24 days

0.8 pounds lost so total of 6.4 in 25 days

1.6 pounds so total of 8 pounds in 30 days! 


*OUT OF 30 DAYS
Cardio Every SINGLE Day plus
Cardio 2 times a day 25 out of 30 days
Workout/Training 7 out of 30 days
*
LOVED the protein shakes and Oat Pancakes
Need to work on finding other meals I like just as much

*GOING FOR ANOTHER 61 DAYS*

----------


## Jonesyy

8lbs in 30 days makes you the envy of most girls who want to lose weight! That is a great achievement, don't stop!
Thing that sets you apart from them is simple, quick fixes don't work, but you're educated and know what you're doing.

I've done a bit of research all day, and at the end I constructed a diet for myself with an explanation that is in the thread I made. Please, let me know what you think!

If it all looks ok, with the gym I should be gaining permanent weight much faster than using steroids , and if not that, my health will be a lot better off. Thanks for referring me to this section  :Big Grin: 

Also I've decided to start this week and I'm going to see if I can gain anything before I go to Africa in a month! Wish me luck! Of course then I'll need a month off, then 2 weeks working 9-5 but I'll be solidly going for it for 4 months after that at minimum.

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ thank you jonesyy!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 30*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey 
couple raspberries & strawberries

Meal
Oat Pancake
sugar free syrup
blueberries

25 almonds

Cardio #2: Bike ride high intensity 30 minutes

Meal
Egg
Bacon
toast
coffee

Walk 25 minutes

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
Avocado
Slaw
4 oz wine

----------


## Bigd89

Good luck slimmer!

----------


## SlimmerMe

THANKS BIGd

----------


## scotty51312

> *QUESTIONS:
> 
> Does whey spike insulin? I am confused. Seems I have read where it does yet if whey is a protein and not a carb then why would it?* 
> 
> *and..is whey a fast digestion? as opposed to slow? and how soon should my protein drink be taken post cardio?
> 
> All above related to BF loss....not gaining....THANKS*


*there have been studies that show whey protien to cause a significant spike in insulin levels, If i remember correctly it was done at 50g of whey PWO, I don't do whey post cardio, I'd go for a balanced meal instead with an emphasis on good carbs to replenish glycogen levels, save the whey for after the weights*

----------


## SlimmerMe

> *there have been studies that show whey protien to cause a significant spike in insulin levels, If i remember correctly it was done at 50g of whey PWO, I don't do whey post cardio, I'd go for a balanced meal instead with an emphasis on good carbs to replenish glycogen levels, save the whey for after the weights*


Thanks Scotty. This is what I thought. And now I am even more confused because I do not want to spike my insulin yet I sure do like drinking my whey drink after my cardio. It keeps me motivated! I never knew protein would spike insulin so much.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 31*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
couple strawberries & raspberries

Meal
Oat Pancake
sugar free syrup
blueberries

Meal?
6 oz greek yogurt
30 almonds
4 slices peach

Yoga/floor: 25 minutes
150 crunches

Walk 30 minutes

Cheat Meal...!!!
Hamburger with provolone cheese
12 french fries
2 teeny tiny onion rings
mayo ketchup
5 oz wine

----------


## -KJ-

Keep it up Slimmer...
Inspiration to everyone here!

----------


## RaginCajun

hey slim, congrats on the 8 pounds so far. that is a huge achievement in such a short amount of time. you have been putting twice the work in as you were in the past and it is showing. and as far finding meals that you like, there are a lot of ideas in the recipe section that you can skew to your likings.

----------


## Ladyblahblah

Just wanted to poke my head in and see how things are going and it looks like things are going great! Congrats on your weight loss thus far, Slimmer!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Keep it up Slimmer...
> Inspiration to everyone here!


*Thanks so much KJ, I appreciate this.*




> hey slim, *congrats on the 8 pounds so far.* that is a huge achievement in such a short amount of time. you have been putting twice the work in as you were in the past and it is showing. and as far finding meals that you like, there are a lot of ideas in the recipe section that you can skew to your likings.


*I AM HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY! THANKS!!! OOcajun~*




> Just wanted to poke my head in and see how things are going and it looks like things are going great! Congrats on your weight loss thus far, Slimmer!


*Thanks for checking in LadyBB~*

----------


## -KJ-

How are you finding the weight training Slimmer?? I know you enloy cardio, especially outdoors!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> How are you finding the weight training Slimmer?? I know you enloy cardio, especially outdoors!


Getting better and better and yes I prefer the outdoors for sure!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 32*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
couple strawberries/raspberries

Meal 
Oat Pancake
Sugar free syrup
blueberries
dollop greek yogurt on top

Cardio #2: High Intensity Bike ride 35 minutes

Meal
Spinach salad
grilled chicken
2 pecans
tbs dressing
1 oz mozarella cheese
ice-tea

Cardio # 3: Bike ride 35 minutes

Post Cardio Shake:
.5 scoop whey 
ice

Walk 25 minutes

Training with free weights
Floor-
3x chest press
3x chest fly
3x overhead
3x triceps each arm
Standing-
3x biceps
3x triceps each arm
3x military press
3x push put
3x hammer
3x side lift
and 150 crunches

Meal
Spinach salad
grilled chicken slices
1 oz mozzarella cheese
2 pecans
tbs lite dressing
4 oz wine

----------


## GirlyGymRat

HI Girl! Looks like you are doing well. I am reading your meals and getting hungry! LOL

----------


## RaginCajun

shazaam!!!! what a day you had yesterday!

----------


## tbody66

Good stuff, Slim, you know I love seeing those weight training sessions posted!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> HI Girl! Looks like you are doing well. I am reading your meals and getting hungry! LOL


*Now THAT is funny GGR!*




> shazaam!!!! what a day you had yesterday!


*Yep...I agree! Thanks OOcajun~*




> Good stuff, Slim, you know I love seeing those weight training sessions posted!


*I know you do Tbody~ Thanks*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 33*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
couple raspberries & strawberries

Meal
Oat Pancake
sugar free syrup
blueberries
dollop greek yogurt

Cardio #2: High intensity speed walk 30 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
lettuce
1 tbs dressing
ice-tea

40 minute walk

15 minute walk

Meal
Grilled shrimp
rice
4 oz wine

----------


## gbrice75

Diet is looking much better and cleaner from where we originally started not too long ago. When are you checking progress (measurements, weight, etc) - once a week, same day/time and fasted?

----------


## Standby

congrats slimmer! good to hear hard work is paying off. weird how people always tell younger guys that saying. maybe they should get in here and see it first hand

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Diet is looking much better and cleaner from where we originally started not too long ago. When are you checking progress (measurements, weight, etc) - once a week, same day/time and fasted?


THANKS! I think so too. I weigh ED first thing in the morning the sec I get out of bed. My log in weight has been noted either once a week or whenever I see another drop and want to mention it~




> congrats slimmer! good to hear hard work is paying off. weird how people always tell younger guys that saying. maybe they should get in here and see it first hand


Thanks Standby. Wish I had gotten here myself earlier but...hey! I am now~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 34*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
couple raspberries & strawberries

Meal
Oat Pancake
sugar free syrup
blueberries
dollop greek yogurt

Meal
5 oz tuna
1 tbs lite mayo
lettuce
ice-tea

Cardio #2: High intensity bike ride 50 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
couple strawberries & raspberries

Walk 20 minutes

Meal
Turkey
corn
lettuce
1 tbs lite dressing
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 35*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
couple strawberries & raspberries

Meal
Oat Pancake
Sugar free syrup
blueberries
dollop greek yogurt

Meal
1 slice Ezekiel 
Turkey
1/2 tbs lite mayo
drop mustard
lettuce
20 almonds

WORKOUT:
Machine:
Lat pull downs: 25 x2
Arm Extension: 25 x2
Chest Press: 25 x2
Fly: 15 x 2
Arm Curl: 15 x2
Free weights:
Military Press: 15
Biceps: 15
Curl: 15
Triceps: 15
Side bends: 15
FLOOR w/ free weights
Chest overhead: 2x15
Arms ext overhead: 2x15
Triceps: 15

Cardio #2: High intensity speed walk 28 minutes

Post cardio shake
1 scoop whey
couple raspberries & strawberries

20 minute walk

Meal
Turkey
corn
romaine lettuce
1 tbs lite dressing
4 oz wine

----------


## RaginCajun

slim, you have really been tearing it up as of late. you are making me jealous!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> slim, you have really been tearing it up as of late. you are making me jealous!


Trying my best! Thanks OOcanjun~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*8.6 pounds lost in 36 days ( 5 weeks )

11.4 more pounds to go

55 days to do it in......(7.8 weeks)

*

----------


## RaginCajun

doesn't look like its going to be a problem if you keep this up. you may even smoke that number!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> doesn't look like its going to be a problem if you keep this up. you may even smoke that number!


I AM HOPING AND KEEPING MY FINGERS CROSSED. This is when it gets tougher since I have GOT to find some more food I love to eat so I look forward to the meals so I will stick to it and make it a lifestyle. I have always been cardio. It is the food that gets me. And I confess this type of eating is a challenge.

THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR OPTIMISM!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I AM HOPING AND KEEPING MY FINGERS CROSSED. This is when it gets tougher since I have GOT to find some more food I love to eat so I look forward to the meals so I will stick to it and make it a lifestyle. I have always been cardio. It is the food that gets me. And I confess this type of eating is a challenge.
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR OPTIMISM!


anytime! you need to venture out and figure out what type/kinds of foods you like. change the chicken for turkey, and go check out the recipe section. there are some lean meals in there with macros and ways to prepare it. i understand the frustration you are having with the food. same ole same ole does get boring, so try to figure out which foods will better help keep you on this path you are on. trust me, i have some of the same problems, but i like all food!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> anytime! *you need to venture out and figure out what type/kinds of foods you like*. change the chicken for turkey, and go check out the recipe section. there are some lean meals in there with macros and ways to prepare it. i understand the frustration you are having with the food. same ole same ole does get boring, so try to figure out which foods will better help keep you on this path you are on. trust me, i have some of the same problems, but i like all food!


That's the plan! Thanks....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 36*

Shake
1 scoop whey
blueberries

Meal
Oat Pancake
sugar free syrup
blueberries
dollop greek yogurt

Meal ?
Greek yogurt
blueberries
20 almonds

Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio 
1 scoop whey
couple strawberries & raspberries

Meal
chicken
whole avocado
20 almonds
4 oz wine

----------


## Buddhabody

Keep up the good work bro and remain focused. It looks like your doing a hell of a job...

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Keep up the good work bro and remain focused. It looks like your doing a hell of a job...


THANKS! 

ps: I am a girl~ LOL!

----------


## Buddhabody

> THANKS! 
> 
> ps: I am a girl~ LOL!


Wow, so I messed up on two different threads......hahaha I love this lol.. Again I apologize and look forward to seeing your continued progress.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*LOST 10.2 POUNDS!!!

as of TODAY! 

YIPPY!!!*

----------


## -KJ-

> *LOST 10.2 POUNDS!!!
> 
> as of TODAY! 
> 
> YIPPY!!!*


Well done slimmer...
You are truly doing what people only dream of!
Im looking forward to see what the next few weeks has in store for you.

----------


## |2ogue

Hi Slimmer. Just had a quick read through your thread. Your doing well, nice and consistant. Strict without being unhealthy.
Good luck, and keep up the good work.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Well done slimmer...
> You are truly doing what people only dream of!
> Im looking forward to see what the next few weeks has in store for you.


*Thanks so much! Nice to hear KJ~*




> Hi Slimmer. Just had a quick read through your thread. Your doing well, nice and consistant. Strict without being unhealthy.
> Good luck, and keep up the good work.


*Thanks to you too l2ogue! Appreciate it~*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 37*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
couple raspberries & strawberries

Meal
Oat Pancake
sugar free syrup
blueberries
dollop greek yogurt

25 almonds

Walk 30 minutes

Meal
Chicken salad
too too much mayo 
lettuce
tomato

Walk 30 minutes

Shake
1 scoop whey
1/2 peach

Meal
Chicken
slice mozzarella
4 oz wine

----------


## Windex

Great work so far Slimmer. Do we ever get to see before/after pics ?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Great work so far Slimmer. Do we ever get to see before/after pics ?


Thanks Windex! and............................................... .................................nope! LOL!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 38*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries, strawberries, peach

Meal
Oat Pancake
sugar free syrup
blueberries
dollop greek yogurt

Meal
1 slice Ezekiel bread
PBJ 
ice-tea

Cardio #2: High intensity bike ride 35 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries, peach

15 minute walk

Cheat Meal...!!!
Cheeseburger
fries
6 oz wine

----------


## big_ron

Great work miss. keep it going! it will be alot easier when you have reached this goal and only have to maintain!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Great work miss. keep it going! it will be alot easier when you have reached this goal and only have to maintain!


Looking forward to that BigRon! Thanks a lot~ Appreciate it.

----------


## RedShifted

If thats your new diet I'd be curious to see how sloppy your old diet was.

Was it:

yogurt 6am
strawberries 8am
blueberries 10am
yogurt 12noon
iced tea 2pm
grapes 4pm
wine 6pm
wine and grapes 8pm
black out 10pm

I guess its good to have low expectations and not be in a rush so if it works it works. Just know that it could likely work a lot better.

Good luck reaching your goal.

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^Are you a comic? Not the above at all; complete opposite and so much so I do not even want to contaminate my thread with the foods I was eating before starting this program.

----------


## -KJ-

Slimmer your doing great! Your on your way to your goals....
Keep it up!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Slimmer your doing great! Your on your way to your goals....
> Keep it up!


Thanks KJ! Love your support~

----------


## -KJ-

> Thanks KJ! Love your support~


Your welcome.. I know myself encouragment is key  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Your welcome.. I know myself encouragment is key


I agree~it sure helps!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 39*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries, peach

Meal
Oat Pancake
sugar free syrup
blueberries
dollop greek yogurt

Meal
5 oz tuna
1 slice Ezekiel bread
lettuce
ice-tea

Cardio #2: 25 minute speed walk

Meal
Greek Salad
grilled chicken
4 oz wine

----------


## RaginCajun

hey slim, do you like steak? try adding some to your weekly diet, maybe 2 days a week to try to change your taste buds up some. get some lean cuts like top sirloin, flank, or even round steak. i know that you do not care for sweet potatoes, but try cutting them into french fry like pieces and bake them until crispy, then season them like you would french fries. or, you could cook down some portobello mushrooms and have that the steak. just throwing some different choices at ya!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ yes I love steak! And there is a restaurant I go to every so often and I plan to go soon. They have the BEST petite filet which I start salivating over with anticipation. I do love to have that red meat. Thanks for reminding me~

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^ yes I love steak! And there is a restaurant I go to every so often and I plan to go soon. They have the BEST petite filet which I start salivating over with anticipation. I do love to have that red meat. Thanks for reminding me~


anytime suga!

----------


## scotty51312

mmmmm..... steak. I had 16oz of flank steak last night damn that was yummy

----------


## GirlyGymRat

slimmer....you have got to be feelin good...over half way to your goal and in such a short time. You may not want to stop! cheers girl friend ; )

----------


## gbrice75

Glad we're all on the steak kick lately!!! Saw your post in my thread as well... now I know why lol!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> anytime suga!


Thank you darlin'




> mmmmm..... steak. I had 16oz of flank steak last night damn that was yummy


Steak again! mmmmmmm




> slimmer....you have got to be feelin good...over half way to your goal and in such a short time. You may not want to stop! cheers girl friend ; )


Thanks for reminding me! I needed to hear that GGR~




> Glad we're all on the steak kick lately!!! Saw your post in my thread as well... now I know why lol!


Yep....steak is in the air!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 40*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries, peach

Meal
Oat Pancake
sugar free syrup
blueberries
dollop greek yogurt

Meal
Quiche Lorraine
Salad with beets
ice-tea

30 minute walk

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

6 oz Greek yogurt
blueberries

I have been a bit slack riding the wave of my 10 pound weight loss and need to start ramping up again...I KNOW! I KNOW I KNOW!

----------


## RaginCajun

you are doing great, don't beat ya self up. just think what you were saying *10 pounds* ago! have to take the good with the bad and move on. and i really do not see much slacking, i do remember seeing that you were doing 3 a days!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> you are doing great, don't beat ya self up. just think what you were saying *10 pounds* ago! have to take the good with the bad and move on. and i really do not see much slacking, i do remember seeing that you were doing 3 a days!


THANKS OOCajun! Good to be reminded. I did slack a bit in my mind and am holding off the 10 pounds but boy oh boy have I justified the slacking with some real good mind games.....LOL!

----------


## RaginCajun

> THANKS OOCajun! Good to be reminded. I did slack a bit in my mind and am holding off the 10 pounds but boy oh boy have I justified the slacking with some real good mind games.....LOL!


ha! and remember, the brain is also a very important muscle to workout! i have trouble with shutting mine off!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^^ no kidding....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 41*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries, peach

Meal
Oat Pancake
sugar free syrup
blueberries
dollop greek yogurt

Meal
Grilled chicken
romaine lettuce
1 tbs lite dressing
ice-tea

Cardio #2: Fast walk 30 minutes

Meal
Grilled steak strips
Romaine lettuce
1 tbs lite dressing
4 oz wine

----------


## scotty51312

Looking good SM  :Smilie:  Keep it up long enough and I might share my secret she crab soup recipe with you for a cheat meal haha

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Looking good SM  Keep it up long enough and I might share my secret she crab soup recipe with you for a cheat meal haha


Thanks Scotty! That's a deal~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 42*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat Pancake
1 fried egg with Pam
sugar free syrup
blueberries
dollop greek yogurt

Meal
Caesar salad
grilled chicken
ice-tea

30 minute fast walk

Meal
Grilled sliced steak strips
romaine lettuce 1
tbs lite dressing
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Lost 11.6 pounds.....

in 6 weeks*

----------


## RaginCajun

ok slim, now i am really envious of you! how is your body changing with the lost in poundage?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> ok slim, now i am really envious of you! how is your body changing with the lost in poundage?


Ahhhh...thanks...you are doing great too!

I have been shopping a bit I confess. Haven't bought anything new for months and felt now since an entire size has come off, I got some stuff to tie me over to the next 10 pounds! Then more shopping. A girl has to do what a girl has to do~

However part of this shopping started because my washing machine ripped up my shorts into shreds so I had to look around for some shorts to replace and this is not a fun search since I only like 100% cotton and a certain length with the right pockets for ipod etc.....so while at the mall I decided to update a few other things....many of which will be returned I am certain. But I got my endorphin rush!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ahhhh...thanks...you are doing great too!
> 
> I have been shopping a bit I confess. Haven't bought anything new for months and felt now since an entire size has come off, I got some stuff to tie me over to the next 10 pounds! Then more shopping. A girl has to do what a girl has to do~
> 
> However part of this shopping started because my washing machine ripped up my shorts into shreds so I had to look around for some shorts to replace and this is not a fun search since I only like 100% cotton and a certain length with the right pockets for ipod etc.....so while at the mall I decided to update a few other things....many of which will be returned I am certain. But I got my endorphin rush!



shop til ya drop hun!!!!! you deserve it!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ LOL! that's the plan! Will do~

----------


## jenneva

> Ahhhh...thanks...you are doing great too!
> 
> I have been shopping a bit I confess. Haven't bought anything new for months and felt now since an entire size has come off, I got some stuff to tie me over to the next 10 pounds! Then more shopping. A girl has to do what a girl has to do~
> 
> However part of this shopping started because my washing machine ripped up my shorts into shreds so I had to look around for some shorts to replace and this is not a fun search since I only like 100% cotton and a certain length with the right pockets for ipod etc.....so while at the mall I decided to update a few other things....many of which will be returned I am certain. But I got my endorphin rush!


amen. a shopping fix is just what we need some times.. I've been holding back too, but now the sun is out and some pounds are off I need to update.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> amen. a shopping fix is just what we need some times.. I've been holding back too, but now the sun is out and some pounds are off I need to update.


Sounds good to me! Get out and go for it! And they also say when women shop it raises our endorphins....LOL!

and ps: I need to do more. I am not a shopper really......more of a necessity shopper

----------


## jenneva

lol me too... i wear it till i cant.

----------


## gbrice75

> Sounds good to me! Get out and go for it! And they also say when women shop it raises our endorphins....LOL!
> 
> and ps: I need to do more. I am not a shopper really......more of a necessity shopper


We better finally get some effin long overdue pics soon enough with all this weight you're dropping, dearest Slimmer! =P 

Great job, kick ass hun!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> lol me too... i wear it till i cant.


Sounds like time to update! 




> We better finally get some effin long overdue pics soon enough with all this weight you're dropping, dearest Slimmer! =P 
> 
> Great job, kick ass hun!


And I thank you dearly Gbrice~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 43*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries, peach

Meal
Oat Pancake
sugar free syrup
blueberries
dollop greek yogurt

Cardio #2: High intensity bike ride 35 minutes

Meal
Spinach salad
grilled chicken
pecans
1 oz baked mozzarella cheese
raspberry vinaigrette

Cardio # 3: Bike ride high intensity 35 minutes

Meal
Spinach salad
grilled chicken
pecans
1 oz baked mozarella
1 tbs lite dressing
6 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 44*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat Pancake
sugar free syrup
blueberries
dollop greek yogurt

Meal
1 egg
bacon
de-caf

Almonds

WORKOUT:
Machine:
Lat pull downs: 15 x2 
Arm Extension: 15 x2
Chest Press: 15 x2 
Fly: 15 x 2
Arm Curl: 15 x2
Free weights:
Military Press: 2x12
Biceps: 2x12
Curl: 2x12
Triceps: 2x12 each arm
Side bends: 2x12 each side
Bench:
Biceps: 2x12 each arm
FLOOR w/ free weights
Chest overhead: 2x15
Arms ext overhead: 2x15
Triceps: 2x15 each arm
150 crunches

25 minute walk

Meal
Chicken breast
greek yogurt and rosemary
green peas
4 oz wine

----------


## oI Overdue Io

Where do you find sugar free syrup?

I looked for it and cant to find it, its always light sugar with have the calories

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Where do you find sugar free syrup?
> 
> I looked for it and cant to find it, its always light sugar with have the calories


At the grocery store ...."Log Cabin sugar-free" is what I use and taste GREAT! But you are in Canada? I bet you could order some.

I just checked...Amazon sells it!

----------


## oI Overdue Io

> At the grocery store ...."Log Cabin sugar-free" is what I use and taste GREAT! But you are in Canada? I bet you could order some.
> 
> I just checked...Amazon sells it!


I didnt even know amazon sold food :P 

Thanks

P.S. your progress is looking great

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I didnt even know amazon sold food :P 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> P.S. your progress is looking great


Thanks and you are welcome! Yep they sell about everything it seems~ I happened to find my Log Cabin on a sale shelf and bought 4 bottles in one sweep!

----------


## gbrice75

Gotta try this... (regular) Log Cabin was always my favorite syrup growing up. Mmmm, multi-grain waffles w/ Log Cabin... sucks that I can't eat for another 14.5 hours =\

----------


## scotty51312

Love sugar free syrup in my oats or on oat pancakes. GB i've been halfass doing the IF diet, basically not eating other than some BCAA's and multivitimins from 6pm till 9am the next day. I've dropped about 4 lbs in the past two weeks, being on the ECA stack really helps with curbing my appetite in the evening if i take it around 5 And eat at 7, I don't feel hungry at all till the next morning

----------


## gbrice75

> Love sugar free syrup in my oats or on oat pancakes. GB i've been halfass doing the IF diet, basically not eating other than some BCAA's and multivitimins from 6pm till 9am the next day. I've dropped about 4 lbs in the past two weeks, being on the ECA stack really helps with curbing my appetite in the evening if i take it around 5 And eat at 7, I don't feel hungry at all till the next morning


Nice bro... haha it's not that i'm hungry, it's just that SM brought up Log Cabin and now I want some waffles!

----------


## jenneva

> Where do you find sugar free syrup?
> 
> I looked for it and cant to find it, its always light sugar with have the calories


Good thing you brought that up. I was gonna ask your brand of choice Slim. I'm fixin to go grocery shopin in the morning.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Gotta try this... (regular) *Log Cabin* was always my favorite syrup growing up. Mmmm, multi-grain waffles w/ Log Cabin... sucks that I can't eat for another 14.5 hours =\


Yep....Log Cabin....yum yum




> *Love sugar free syrup* in my oats or on oat pancakes. GB i've been halfass doing the IF diet, basically not eating other than some BCAA's and multivitimins from 6pm till 9am the next day. I've dropped about 4 lbs in the past two weeks, being on the ECA stack really helps with curbing my appetite in the evening if i take it around 5 And eat at 7, I don't feel hungry at all till the next morning


Me too....and ED too!




> Nice bro... haha it's not that i'm hungry, it's just that SM brought up Log Cabin and now *I want some waffles!*


I bet you have had your waffles by now....




> Good thing you brought that up. I was gonna ask your brand of choice Slim. I'm fixin *to go grocery shopin* in the morning.


Sounds good to me!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Day 45

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries, 

Meal
Oat Pancake
sugar free syrup
blueberries
dollop greek yogurt

Meal
Scrambled egg with
1 egg
1 egg white
2 slices swiss cheese
1 Ezekiel toast

30 minute walk

Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries, strawberries

Meal
Chicken
greek yogurt with rosemary
green peas
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*~TODAY IS MY HALF-WAY POINT~

DAY 45 out of 90 (91 to be exact)

Lost total 11.6 pounds

Goal to lose 20 pounds.....still shooting for this*

*~~~THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT~~~*

----------


## MACHINE5150

congratulations.. you are on your way Slim.. good work

----------


## gbrice75

> *~TODAY IS MY HALF-WAY POINT~
> 
> DAY 45 out of 90 (91 to be exact)
> 
> Lost total 11.6 pounds
> 
> Goal to lose 20 pounds.....still shooting for this*
> 
> *~~~THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT~~~*


SICK!!!

Great job!

----------


## RaginCajun

way to get it girl! now take some time to reflect on your past 45 days and see how you can improve on the little things to help you reach your goal. you are really doing fabulous and will be here for the long haul!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> congratulations.. You are on your way slim.. Good work


*thanks machine!!* 




> sick!!!
> 
> Great job!


*thanks gbrice!!*




> way to get it girl! Now take some time to reflect on your past 45 days and see how you can improve on the little things to help you reach your goal. You are really doing fabulous and will be here for the long haul!


*thanks oocajun!!*

----------


## amcon

lot of pages here did you post before and after pics?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> lot of pages here did you post before and after pics?


Nope...and..................... not planning on it~ 

Thanks for stopping by Amcon~

----------


## forty_something

Nice motivation: good job!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Nice motivation: good job!


THANKS! and WELCOME TO THE FORUM!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 46*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries, peach

Meal
Oat Pancake
sugar free syrup
blueberries
dollop greek yogurt

Meal
egg
bacon 
english muffin

20 minute walk

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Greek salad
grilled chicken
4 oz wine

----------


## -KJ-

Hey Slimmer... Great Job! Your gonna nail your target.
Keep it up  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Hey Slimmer... Great Job! Your gonna nail your target.
> Keep it up


*THANK YOU SO MUCH KJ! I think so too~*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 47*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat Pancake
sugar free syrup
blueberries
dollop greek yogurt

Cardio # 2: High intensity bike ride 40 minutes

Meal
5 oz tuna
1 tbs lite mayo
chunk feta cheese
lettuce
ice-tea

Almonds

20 minute walk

Meal
Chicken
Greek yogurt & Rosemary
Corn
4 oz wine

----------


## RaginCajun

loving those 3-a-days!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> loving those 3-a-days!


???????? ???? ????????...3 cardios? ....????.....??????

----------


## jtuner77

Slimmer where are you at now in your loss?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Slimmer where are you at now in your loss?


Glad you asked: TODAY? 13.6 pounds off! Usually I wait to post at the end of the week to be consistent plus to make sure it stays off! 
But.....today that is where I stand......

----------


## jtuner77

Good job young lady.....KEEP AT IT!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Good job young lady.....KEEP AT IT!!!


THANK YOU SO SO MUCH Jtuner! Appreciate it~

----------


## RaginCajun

> ???????? ???? ????????...3 cardios? ....????.....??????


you, not me! i do not know of anyone else right now doing what you are doing, 3 cardio sessions a day is awesome! make sure you are replenishing your electrolytes. definitely jealous of 3!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> you, not me! i do not know of anyone else right now doing what you are doing, 3 cardio sessions a day is awesome! make sure you are replenishing your electrolytes. definitely jealous of 3!


I was wondering what you meant by your post and was guessing you meant cardio and I do try to get in as much in as possible~

Jealous? I could no more do what you just did this past week-end.... so......works both ways!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 48*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk
blueberries, banana

Meal
Ezekiel bread 1 slice
2 sausage patties
ice-tea

Yoga/ floor work: 25 minutes

30 minute fast walk

Meal
Chicken
Greek yogurt & rosemary
corn
4 oz wine

----------


## scotty51312

hope that was turkey sausage, or some other type of lean sausage patty  :Wink:  Greek yogurt and rosemary huh? Sounds like an interesting topping for chicken possibly, but not sure i could eat it plain, Are you defusing the rosemary in the wine and making a sauce out of it?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> hope that was turkey sausage, or some other type of lean sausage patty  Greek yogurt and rosemary huh? Sounds like an interesting topping for chicken possibly, but not sure i could eat it plain, Are you defusing the rosemary in the wine and making a sauce out of it?


Just a regular sausage...and the greek yogurt is a dollop of vanilla greek yogurt cooked on top of the chicken breast the last 15 minutes while baking with rosemary sprinkled on top...lots of rosemary...and the wine? straight up!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 49*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk
blueberries, banana

Cardio #2: High Intensity bike 37 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1.5 scoops whey
strawberries raspberries, peach

Almonds

20 minute walk

Pita Bread

Meal
Greek salad
Grilled chicken
4 oz wine

----------


## gbrice75

Still going strong... LOVE IT!

Which Go Lean do you eat?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Still going strong... LOVE IT!
> 
> Which Go Lean do you eat?


THANKS Gbrice! 

The box says: Kashi GOLEAN......( it was not the honey flavored one and I did compare the boxes!)
Naturally sweetened fiber twigs, soy protein grahams and honey puff cereal....That's all....

13g protein, 10g fiber, low fat1g

----------


## gbrice75

> THANKS Gbrice! 
> 
> The box says: Kashi GOLEAN......( it was not the honey flavored one and I did compare the boxes!)
> Naturally sweetened fiber twigs, soy protein grahams and honey puff cereal....That's all....
> 
> 13g protein, 10g fiber, low fat1g


Good!!! I was getting ready to yell at you, lol! That one you have is decent, and about the only Go Lean worth eating on a cut diet... but gotdamn, on a cheat day - gimme a box of honey almond flax or very berry crumble and IT'S ON!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ WHEW!!! close call....thanks!

----------


## SlimmerMe

ps:......so it was a trick question.... :LOL: 

just occurred to me...glad you are staying on top of me buddy....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 50

LOST: 13.8 pounds

( 7 weeks )*

----------


## gbrice75

> ps:......so it was a trick question....
> 
> just occurred to me...glad you are staying on top of me buddy....


 :Smilie: 




> *DAY 50
> 
> LOST: 13.8 pounds
> 
> ( 7 weeks )*


Woot!!! More important than numbers - how do you FEEL? How are you feeling about how you look?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Woot!!! More important than numbers - how do you FEEL? How are you feeling about how you look?


Feeling so so much better and more than that? Love the fact that slowly I am getting this down to a science and relaxing knowing it works. This is paramount. Trusting that if I keep doing what I am doing it will continue to work instead of some fad or get skinny quick approach. I am thrilled to say the least. 

As far as how I look? The jury is still out in this. I think a couple more pounds will make a difference from taking myself from one image to another. I have lost a size in my clothing already. 

THANKS GBRICE!!! SO SO MUCH!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Feeling so so much better and more than that? *Love the fact that slowly I am getting this down to a science and relaxing knowing it works. This is paramount. Trusting that if I keep doing what I am doing it will continue to work instead of some fad or get skinny quick approach. I am thrilled to say the least.* 
> 
> As far as how I look? The jury is still out in this. I think a couple more pounds will make a difference from taking myself from one image to another. I have lost a size in my clothing already. 
> 
> THANKS GBRICE!!! SO SO MUCH!


this is how you know you are making the lifestyle change that you wanted! congrats on the weight loss and looking forward to hearing about it more! and yes, still jealous!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Feeling so so much better and more than that? *Love the fact that slowly I am getting this down to a science and relaxing knowing it works. This is paramount. Trusting that if I keep doing what I am doing it will continue to work instead of some fad or get skinny quick approach. I am thrilled to say the least.* 
> 
> As far as how I look? The jury is still out in this. I think a couple more pounds will make a difference from taking myself from one image to another. I have lost a size in my clothing already. 
> 
> THANKS GBRICE!!! SO SO MUCH!


this is how you know you are making the lifestyle change that you wanted! congrats on the weight loss and looking forward to hearing about it more! and yes, still jealous!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 50*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk
1/2 peach

6 oz Greek yogurt
1/2 peach

Cardio #2: Speed walk high intensity 30 minutes

Meal
Spinach salad
grilled chicken
sprinkled blue cheese crumbs
pecans
strawberries

Fast walk 30 minutes

WORKOUT:
Machine:
Lat pull downs: 25 x2
Arm Extension: 25 x2
Chest Press: 25 x2
Fly: 15 x 2
Arm Curl: 15 x2
Free weights:
Military Press: 15
Biceps: 15
Curl: 15
Side bends: 15 each side
FLOOR w/ free weights
Chest overhead: 2x15
Arms ext overhead: 2x15
Triceps: 2x15 each side
Triceps: 2x 10 bench dip

Post shake
.5 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
MAD AT MYSELF impromptu meal out
Chicken fajita....no taste
refried beans..not much
rice was decent
guacamole...just a tad bit
2 lite beers
5 chips
NO tortilla since not worth it

ALSO: I was worn out before going to the gym for my workout and struggled to do anything there and kept hearing..."make the workout count" but I did it anyway since I needed to do so but it was a real push ....I sure did learn to not do cardio plus another fast walk before a workout....

----------


## gbrice75

Slim, don't be mad at yourself, AT ALL. Granted, it wasn't a planned meal - but then again, was it a binge? No. Was it a terrible meal? No. Could it have been a thousand times worse? Absolutely (see any of my previous weekend posts lol). Did you enjoy the meal? Hopefully. 

We owe ourselves a decent meal and a break from the usual now and then. You are not looking to go on stage in a few weeks. This meal will mean nothing in the long run, even in the short term. Make it a habit, and you have a problem. Have a meal like this once in a while (even once a week), no worries at all. My .02

----------


## SlimmerMe

*50 day cardio review:*

CARDIO at least 1x Every Single Day for 50 Days.....

and out of that:

FASTED cardio.......46 days out of 50 days

Cardio 2x's a day............39 days out of 50 days

----------


## bjpennnn

Congrats on the progress slim...did you take any before and after pics?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Congrats on the progress slim...did you take any before and after pics?


THANKS bjpennnn.......nope...I can rely on my memory~ LOL!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

slimmer...u should take pictures now cuz it does give you a benchmark. I am glad I did! It is amazing to see the progress month to month. do it girl.. just snap one pic a week and no reason to share with anyone!! measurements are also great. try Neck, upper arms, chest, ribcage (under breast), tummy, 3 inches below tummy, 6 inches below (booty), upper thighs, above knee cap and calves. I keep a log book with those and weight. 

you are doing AWESOME. keep it up and then together we will figure out how to end the year strong!

----------


## Booz

just read your entire log Slim and you are making outstanding progress, well done and keep up the great work...................

----------


## Booz

just read your entire log Slim and you are making outstanding progress, well done and keep up the great work...................

----------


## SlimmerMe

> just read your entire log Slim and you are making outstanding progress, well done and keep up the great work...................


OUTSTANDING? I will take that! Thanks so much Booz!




> just read your entire log Slim and you are making outstanding progress, well done and keep up the great work...................


And just to hear it again, I quoted your duplicate!

Appreciate you stopping by~

Thanks again!

----------


## Buddhabody

I like reading about your progress it inspires me.... keep up the good work and keep doing what your doing because its working for you.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I like reading about your progress it inspires me.... keep up the good work and keep doing what your doing because its working for you.


Thanks Buddhabody~glad you are inspired!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> slimmer...u should take pictures now cuz it does give you a benchmark. I am glad I did! It is amazing to see the progress month to month. do it girl.. just snap one pic a week and no reason to share with anyone!! measurements are also great. try Neck, upper arms, chest, ribcage (under breast), tummy, 3 inches below tummy, 6 inches below (booty), upper thighs, above knee cap and calves. I keep a log book with those and weight. 
> 
> you are doing AWESOME. keep it up and then *together we will figure out how to end the year strong!*


Perhaps we shall meet somewhere in the islands with our bikinis.......leopard....animal print....MEOW!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 51*

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup
dollop greek yogurt
blueberries

Cardio: HIgh intensity bike ride 30 minutes

Meal
1 egg
bacon
1/2 wheat toast

30 minute walk

Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries, blueberries, peach

Meal
Chicken
Vanilla greek yogurt and rosemary
4 0z wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 52*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup
dollop greek yogurt
blueberries

Meal
1 egg
1 Ezekiel toast
1 sausage

20 minute walk

Meal
Chicken
Vanilla Greek yogurt with rosemary
Peas sprinkled with parmesan 
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 53*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup
dollop greek yogurt
blueberries

Meal
Grilled chicken
piece of lettuce
Diet coke

Cardio #2: High intensity speed walk 40 minutes

Post cardio shake
1 scoop whey

Meal
*Pre-planned event*
Sloppy joe ( without the bun! )
baked beans...very little on my plate!
salad with strawberries
Wine

20 minute walk

----------


## Booz

> OUTSTANDING? I will take that! Thanks so much Booz!
> 
> 
> 
> And just to hear it again, I quoted your duplicate!
> 
> 
> Appreciate you stopping by~
> 
> Thanks again!




lol double post but you deserve being told twice

----------


## clemont51

You are a winner!

----------


## RaginCajun

slim, why do you suggest that you are plateauing? every week it looks as if you are posting up some weight loss numbers. you really only want a 1-2 pound loss per week, what more could you be wanting! the only thing i would suggest is to tidy/switch the diet up (i still struggle so won't hound ya) some and increase the cardio intensity and duration. maybe try some other types of cardio to switch it up, for example P90x or other aerobic type exercises. sign up for a dancing class or something if you happen to have the time.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> lol double post but you deserve being told twice


*Thanks again BOOZ! Love hearing this as much as I can~*




> You are a winner!


*Well well well, Clemont showed up! Thanks*




> slim, why do you suggest that you are plateauing? every week it looks as if you are posting up some weight loss numbers. you really only want a 1-2 pound loss per week, what more could you be wanting! the only thing i would suggest is to tidy/switch the diet up (i still struggle so won't hound ya) some and increase the cardio intensity and duration. maybe try some other types of cardio to switch it up, for example P90x or other aerobic type exercises. sign up for a dancing class or something if you happen to have the time.


*Thanks for these tips OOCajun~Perhaps I am a bit over zealous?*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 54*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup
dollop greek yogurt
blueberries

Meal
Egg
Bacon
1/2 wheat bread

Cardio # 2: Bike ride high intensity 34 minutes

20 minute walk

Meal
Caesar salad
Grilled chicken
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 55*

(actually yesterday)
Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup
dollop greek yogurt
blueberries

Meal
Grilled chicken
lettuce
ice-tea

Meal
Planned Out:
Petite Filet
Baked potato
confession: 
roll, butter
Wine

----------


## gbrice75

^ ^ don't mean to pick things apart, but something as small as eliminating the roll w/ butter can make the difference.  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ pick all you want....I am the one who picked up that roll.....and butter.....and knew I WAS GUILTY AS CHARGED!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 56*

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
banana
skim milk

Meal
Chicken
w/ walnuts, apples
lettuce

Cardio: Speed Walk 25 minutes high intensity

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Chicken
Pecans
Blue cheese crumbles
lettuce
wine

----------


## RaginCajun

where's those 3 a days at slim? looking for those workouts? better get on it woman!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ I am lucky I have done what I have done~ LOL~ I have been traveling for 3 days.....

Next week? Ramping it back up.....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 57*

(actually yesterday)
Meal
Ezekiel GoLean Cereal
Skim milk
banana

Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

6 oz greek yogurt
almonds

Cliff Builder bar

Meal
Chicken slices
..yukky since picked off sandwich
pickle

Cardio: 25 minute speed walk

Meal
Caesar salad
grilled chicken
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 58*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries, peach

Meal
Ezekiel GoLean cereal
skim milk

Meal
Grilled chicken couple slices
romaine lettuce
almonds
1 tbs lite dressing
ice-tea sugar free

6 oz greek yopurt
blueberries

WORKOUT:
Machine:
Lat pull downs: 25 x2
Arm Extension: 25 x2
Chest Press: 25 x2
Fly: 15 x 2
Arm Curl: 15 x2
Free weights:
Military Press: 15
Biceps: 15
Curl: 15
Hammer: 15
Triceps each side 15
Side bends: 15 each side
Triceps dips on bench 2x10
Kick back triceps each side 2x15
FLOOR w/ free weights
Chest overhead: 2x15
Arms ext overhead: 2x15
Triceps: 2x15 each side
Triceps: 2x 10 bench dip

Post workout shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries, strawberries

10 minute bike, 25 minute walk

Meal
Chicken wings
corn
4 oz wine

----------


## cue_artist

Great thread SlimmerMe . I would prefer keeping the cardio only in the morning at a fasted state for about 50 mins (low intensity).

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Great thread SlimmerMe . I would prefer keeping the cardio only in the morning at a fasted state for about 50 mins (low intensity).


Thanks for stopping by cue....I hear ya on making the cardio longer. I will give it some thought. Appreciate it.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 59*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Ezekiel GoLean cereal
skim milk
banana

Meal
2 eggs 
sausage

6 oz greek yogurt
blueberries

25 minute walk

Meal
chicken wings
corn
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*60 day review:

Started April 1st

2 weeks: lost 3.6 pounds

30 days: lost 8 pounds

50 days: lost 13.8 pounds

60 days: lost 14.8 pounds

--------------

2 months down, 1 month to go and still shooting for 20 pounds in 91 days*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 60*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup
dollop greek yogurt
banana

6 oz greek yogurt
peach

Cardio #2: High Intensity speed walk 35 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Chicken
vanilla greek yogurt
w/rosemary
green peas
4 oz wine

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^^ I am lucky I have done what I have done~ LOL~ I have been traveling for 3 days.....
> 
> Next week? Ramping it back up.....


i was wondering, and was just pickin at ya. 3 days of traveling will do that to ya. and i wouldn't say "lucky" for what you have done already because you are the only judge of what you have done! and you should be very proud of yourself for what you have accomplished in such a short amount of time! we are always our best and worse critics!

----------


## gbrice75

Slimmer, what ever became of your hunch that you plateaued? False alarm? Have you made any changes?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> i was wondering, and was just pickin at ya. 3 days of traveling will do that to ya. and i wouldn't say "lucky" for what you have done already because you are the only judge of what you have done! and you should be very proud of yourself for what you have accomplished in such a short amount of time! we are always our best and worse critics!


I am proud of myself, thanks!




> Slimmer, what ever became of your hunch that you plateaued? False alarm? Have you made any changes?


It was a plateau for about 7 days. I really didn't change too much since too scared to mess with what was working!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 61*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup
dollop greek yogurt
blueberries

Meal
Egg
Bacon
Wheat toast

6 oz greek yogurt
peach

Walk 25 minutes

Meal
Chicken
vanilla greek yogurt
w/rosemary
green peas
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 62*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup
dollop greek yogurt
banana

Cardio #2: High Intensity bike ride 42 minutes

Meal
Spinach salad
Grilled chicken
pecans
goat cheese
balsamic dressing

Cardio # 3: High intensity bike ride 28 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

20 minute walk

Meal
Spinach salad
Grilled chicken
Pecans
Goat cheese
Lite dressing
4 oz wine

----------


## gbrice75

> It was a plateau for about 7 days. I really didn't change too much since too scared to mess with what was working!


Good! Like I said, you have to allow yourself an appreciable amount of time (at least 2 weeks IMO) before you can determine that something isn't working. We all have off weeks, even when we're perfect in what we do.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Good! Like I said, you have to allow yourself an appreciable amount of time (at least 2 weeks IMO) before you can determine that something isn't working. We all have off weeks, even when we're perfect in what we do.


When I read that earlier about waiting for 2 weeks it sure helped to ease my mind! THANKS Gbrice! But that one pound over 10 days sure was a long time.

----------


## RaginCajun

wow, a four a day! woman you on crack! hahaha! good to see that you are putting in some hard work! don't think i will ever attempt this so i bow down to you!

----------


## scotty51312

keep up the good work SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

> wow, a four a day! woman you on crack! hahaha! good to see that you are putting in some hard work! don't think i will ever attempt this so i bow down to you!


THANKS! but....What are you talking about? You ride your bike all over the place and swim ALL the time!




> keep up the good work SM


Thanks Scotty. Appreciate it! Glad you checked in~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 63*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Ezekiel GoLean Cereal
Skim milk
banana

Meal
Quiche Lorraine 
Mixed greens. beets
Tea

Cardio #2: 30 minute speed walk

Meal
Caesar salad
Grilled chicken
lite dressing
4 oz wine

----------


## RaginCajun

> THANKS! but....What are you talking about? You ride your bike all over the place and swim ALL the time!


yeah, but that is just once a day while you did four! i was just complimenting you on your hard work. i still do not know of anyone who has attempted this yet!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> yeah, but that is just once a day while you did four! i was just complimenting you on your hard work. i still do not know of anyone who has attempted this yet!


I know you were complimenting me as I was you too! You do a lot too, ya know. 

I appreciate your continued constant support here OOcajun. I do I do I do!

And since I promised you 3 outings, I did them with a bonus~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*9 weeks

Total lost: 15.4 pounds

4 more weeks to go....to reach my 20 pound goal~*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 64*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup
dollop greek yogurt
blueberries

Meal
Caesar salad
grilled chicken
ice-tea sugar free

Cardio #2: 25 minute speed walk

Post Cardio shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

6 oz greek yogurt
blueberries

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 65*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup
dollop greek yogurt
banana

Almonds
Energy bar

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

20 minute walk

25 minute walk

PLANNED CHEAT MEAL
Cheeseburger
Fries
Wine

----------


## -KJ-

> *9 weeks
> 
> Total lost: 15.4 pounds
> 
> 4 more weeks to go....to reach my 20 pound goal~*


Well done Slim... You will reach your goal.

----------


## gbrice75

^ ^ x2... you are on track!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Well done Slim... You will reach your goal.


Thanks KP! I really do hope so since that is the plan~




> ^ ^ x2... you are on track!


Thanks Gbrice! Trying to stay on track~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 66*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Ezekiel GoLean cereal
skim milk

Meal
5 oz tuna
lite mayo
lettuce

WORKOUT:
Machine:
Lat pull downs: 15 x2 
Arm Extension: 25 x2
Chest Press: 15 x2 
Fly: 15 x 2
Arm Curl: 25 x2
Free weights:
Military Press: 2x15
Biceps: 2x15
Curl: 2x15
Hammer: 2x15
Triceps: 2x15 each arm
Side bends: 2x15
Bench:
Tricep dips: 2x10 
FLOOR w/ free weights
Chest overhead: 2x15
Arms ext overhead: 2x15
Triceps: 2x15 each arm

Cardio #2: High Intensity Bike ride 32 minutes

PWO Shake:
1.5 scoops whey
raspberries, strawberries

25 minute walk

Meal
Chicken with
Vanilla greek yogurt and rosemary
corn on cob
4 oz wine

----------


## Buddhabody

Keep up the good work.....

----------


## clemont51

Come to AZ and train for a rim to rim to rim non-stop Grand Canyon scramble. No don't, it's insane. Keep
up your program. 

"Most of the guys,
Don't want thunder thighs".

Ogden Nash (unpublished)

----------


## -KJ-

Whats the plan *when* you reach your goal Slimmer? IMO goals are what keep people with one eye on the future...

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Keep up the good work.....


Thanks Budda!




> Come to AZ and train for a rim to rim to rim non-stop Grand Canyon scramble. No don't, it's insane. Keep
> up your program. 
> 
> "Most of the guys,
> Don't want thunder thighs".
> 
> Ogden Nash (unpublished)


HA HA HA!!! 




> Whats the plan *when* you reach your goal Slimmer? IMO goals are what keep people with one eye on the future...


Very good question indeed and something I am toying with right now quite frankly. And you are so right.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 67*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup
dollop greek yogurt
banana

Meal
Egg
Bacon
Wheat toast slice

Post shopping shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

20 minute walk

Meal
Chicken
Vanilla greek yogurt
rosemary
4 oz wine

----------


## oscarjones

Why do you never list macros and calories on your log? How do you have any idea what you are taking in?

Not to bash, I am all for logs, this just seems a bit sporadic and lawless.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I can't answer for Slimmer Me, but I can attest that running macros are a PITA. I just updated mine and it is harder when one mixes it up everyday. I used to eat the same dang thing and recently took a month off, adding more variety. Just updating the macros is enough to make me want to eat the same dang thing most everyday. I guess I am either slow or lazy cuz the macros take me so much time. 

I did think I was eating less fat and total calories, so it does help to refocus me..no doubt.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Why do you never list macros and calories on your log? How do you have any idea what you are taking in?
> 
> Not to bash, I am all for logs, this just seems a bit sporadic and lawless.


I have a good idea of what I am taking in...




> I can't answer for Slimmer Me, but I can attest that running macros are a PITA. I just updated mine and it is harder when one mixes it up everyday. I used to eat the same dang thing and recently took a month off, adding more variety. Just updating the macros is enough to make me want to eat the same dang thing most everyday. I guess I am either slow or lazy cuz the macros take me so much time. 
> 
> I did think I was eating less fat and total calories, so it does help to refocus me..no doubt.


I do mix it up too.....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 68*

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup
dollop greek yogurt
banana

Meal
Egg
Bacon
Wheat toast slice

6 oz Greek yogurt
blueberries

Cardio: Bike ride high intensity 42 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
scoop whey
raspberries, strawberries

Meal
Greek Salad
Grilled chicken
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 69*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat Pancake
sugar free syrup
dollop greek yogurt
blueberries

Meal
5 oz tuna
lettuce
lite mayo

Post shopping shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

30 minute walk

Meal
Baked chicken
corn on cob
lettuce
lite dressing
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 70*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup
dollop greek yogurt
banana

Cardio #2: High Intensity bike ride 42 minutes

Meal
Spinach salad
Grilled chicken
pecans
goat cheese
balsamic dressing

Cardio # 3: High intensity bike ride 28 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
almonds

20 minute walk

Meal
Spinach salad
Grilled chicken
Pecans
Goat cheese
Lite dressing
4 oz wine

----------


## oscarjones

> I have a good idea of what I am taking in...


That's good. I also see you've been eating goat cheese/milk!

Isn't that goaty!? Beats cow's milk though, man what that Casein does to your body is just wretched. It's like GLUE! (Ever see the Elmer's glue bottle with the cow on the front?)

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Week 10 

LOST TOTAL 17 pounds


70 day/10 week review:

Started April 1st

2 weeks: lost 3.6 pounds

30 days: lost 8 pounds

50 days: lost 13.8 pounds

60 days: lost 14.8 pounds

70 Days: lost 17 pounds 
--------------------------------

CARDIO REVIEW:

Cardio every single day for 70 days
Total Cardios in 70 days: 114 cardios since I have been cardio 2x's per day many days
*

----------


## -KJ-

> *Week 10 
> 
> LOST TOTAL 17 pounds
> 
> 
> 70 day/10 week review:
> 
> Started April 1st
> 
> ...


3 pounds to go in three weeks right ??.. Do NOT take the foot of the gas and kill the next three weeks and you will kill your target.
Well done slimmer. Motivation for me once again.

----------


## jenneva

Keep it going! Sexy chica in no time!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

awesome!! you won't want to stop!!!

----------


## gbrice75

Awesome job SM... I hope you're proud! Keep going, beat your goal and you will feel like a million bucks!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> 3 pounds to go in three weeks right ??.. Do NOT take the foot of the gas and kill the next three weeks and you will kill your target.
> Well done slimmer. Motivation for me once again.


*THANK YOU SO MUCH KJ~ And yes 3 more weeks/3 more pounds....Glad I can motivate~*




> Keep it going! Sexy chica in no time!


*THANKS JENNEVA ...I will keep it going~*




> awesome!! you won't want to stop!!!


*THANKS GGR....YOU got that right!*




> Awesome job SM... I hope you're proud! Keep going, beat your goal and you will feel like a million bucks!


*THANKS GBRICE.....I am proud of this and sure hope to feel like a million bucks!*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 71*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup
dollop greek yogurt
banana

6 oz greek yogurt
2 peaches

Shake
1 scoop whey
almonds

30 minute fast walk

Meal
Baked potato
Greek yogurt and can't believe butter
caesar salad
lite dressing
4 oz wine

----------


## gbrice75

^ ^ no substantial protein? Hmmm, not loving this day SM! Did u make a mistake and actually did have some meat?

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ you and me both. Plans changed.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 72*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup
dollop greek yogurt
banana

Biking/Swimming
Tanning

Meal
Caesar salad
Grilled chicken
diet coke

20 minute walk

Meal
PRE-PLANNED CHEAT MEAL
Cheeseburger
Few fries
wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 73*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Ezekiel GoLean cereal
skim milk
peach

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup
dollop greek yogurt
blueberries

WORKOUT:
Machine:
Lat pull downs: 15x2
Arm Extension: 25 x2
Chest Press: 15 x2
Fly: 15 x 2
Arm Curl: 25 x2
Free weights:
Military Press: 15x2
Biceps: 15x2
Curl: 15x2
Hammer: 15x2
Triceps each side 15x2
Side bends: 15 each side x2
Triceps dips on bench 2x10
FLOOR w/ free weights
Chest overhead: 2x15
Arms ext overhead: 2x15
Triceps: 2x15 each side
150 abs crunches

Post workout shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

30 minute walk

Meal
Chicken
vanilla greek yogurt, rosemary
green peas
4 oz wine

----------


## jenneva

I made chicken with the greek yogurt and rosemary last nite too but instead of vanilla I used plain and added in garlic and lemon juice....Awesome! Thanks for the idea.

----------


## RaginCajun

slim, congrats on the 17 pounds lost! you must feel incredible! 70 days of straight cardio is awesome and i don't know many people who can say that. way to get it girl and the next three weeks are yours!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I made chicken with the greek yogurt and rosemary last nite too but instead of vanilla I used plain and added in garlic and lemon juice....Awesome! Thanks for the idea.


You are so welcome...glad you tweaked and make a good dish! How 'bout the pancakes?




> slim, congrats on the 17 pounds lost! you must feel incredible! 70 days of straight cardio is awesome and i don't know many people who can say that. way to get it girl and the next three weeks are yours!!!


Thanks so much OOCajun~

I am going for it....'tis getting closer and closer.....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 74*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal 
Ezekiel GoLean cereal
skim milk

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup
dollop greek yogurt
banana

6 oz greek yogurt
2 peaches

30 minute walk

Almonds

Meal
Chicken
Vanilla greek yogurt with rosemary
green peas
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 75*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup
dollop greek yogurt
banana

Cardio #2: High Intensity bike ride 42 minutes

Meal
Spinach salad
Grilled chicken
pecans
goat cheese
balsamic dressing

Cardio # 3: High intensity bike ride 28 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

20 minute walk

Meal
Spinach salad
Grilled chicken
Pecans
Goat cheese
Lite dressing
4 oz wine

----------


## -KJ-

Seems like the days are flying by now slimmer...
time flys when your reaching your goal lol

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Seems like the days are flying by now slimmer...
> time flys when your reaching your goal lol


It does feel like it is flying by now KJ!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 76*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post cardio shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal 
Ezekiel GoLean cereal
skim milk
banana

Meal
Grilled chicken
spinach salad
strawberries, pineapple
1 new potato, green beans

20 minute walk

Meal
Grilled shrimp
salad lite dressing
4 oz wine

----------


## Standby

17lbs im impressed and very happy for you!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> 17lbs im impressed and very happy for you!!!


Thank you Standby~ Appreciate hearing this.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 77*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post cardio shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup
dollop greek yogurt
blueberries

Cardio #2: Jogging in place/swim for 30 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
diet coke

30 minute walk

Meal
Grilled salmon
asparagus
rice
4 oz wine

----------


## Navy-boi-kai

Excellent thread keep it hard you should aim higher u still have a full 21 days. U can so it

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Excellent thread keep it hard you should aim higher u still have a full 21 days. U can so it


Thanks Navy~ Glad to have you here!

Actually I have 14 days left....final weigh-in is in 2 weeks!

ps: I am aiming higher!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 11

Lost Total 19.2 pounds
*

----------


## jtuner77

Holy crap....great job Slim!!!

----------


## -KJ-

Less than a pound to go in 2 weeks.... wooooop wooooop

----------


## gbrice75

Great job Slim! I'm gonna be back in this thing going at it with you, whole heartedly!

----------


## songdog

Good job Slimmer :Smilie:  I agree with that 1 gal.Macros suck!! I keep my diet pretty much the same beacuse of that.LAZY and ok with it :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> holy crap....great job slim!!!


thanks jtuner!




> less than a pound to go in 2 weeks.... Wooooop wooooop


thanks kj! 




> great job slim! I'm gonna be back in this thing going at it with you, whole heartedly!


thanks gbrice! 




> good job slimmer i agree with that 1 gal.macros suck!! I keep my diet pretty much the same beacuse of that.lazy and ok with it


thanks songdog!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 78*

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup
dollop greek yogurt
banana

Cardio: HIGH Intensity bike ride 40 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

30 minute walk

Shake
1.3 scoop whey
strawberries. raspberries

6 oz greek yogurt
2 peaches

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 79*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup
dollop greek yogurt
banana

30 minute swim with some water jogging 

Meal
Hamburger meat only
1 slice cheese
tomato, onion, lettuce
diet coke

20 minute walk

Meal
Pre-planned cheat:
She Crab soup
caesar salad
4 oz wine

Mind game today: when I ordered my hamburger I told myself since I was cheating tonight then lunch would be fine to cheat also. So I ordered a hamburger with bun and chips and my anxiety was building....so....the second the waitress put it in front of me I very casually picked up the bag of chips and the bun and took them both over to the trash can, tossed them in, feeling horrible a completely unopened bag of chips went to waste but what a waste it would have been otherwise!

----------


## Twist

You are doing well Slimmer. Good job.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> you are doing well slimmer. Good job.


Thanks so much Twist! Appreciate it~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 80*

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal 
Ezekiel GoLean cereal
skim milk

Meal
1 egg
bacon
1 slice wheat toast

Cardio: High intensity bike ride 35 minutes

Post cardio shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

20 minute walk

Meal
Chicken
Vanilla greek yogurt with rosemary
salad with lite dressing
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 81*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Ezekiel GoLean cereal
skim milk

Meal
Oat Pancake
Sugar free syrup
greek yogurt
banana

1/2 Cliff Builder bar

WORKOUT:
Machine:
Lat pull downs: 25 x2 
Arm Extension: 25 x2
Chest Press: 15 x2 
Fly: 15 x 2
Arm Curl: 25 x2
Free weights:
Military Press: 2x15
Biceps: 2x15
Curl: 2x15
Hammer: 2x15
Triceps: 2x15 each arm
Side bends: 2x15
Triceps bench dips: 2x15 
FLOOR w/ free weights:
Chest overhead: 2x15
Arms ext overhead: 2x15
Triceps: 2x15 each arm
150 crunches

PWO Shake:
1 scoop whey
raspberries

25 minute walk

Meal
Baked chicken
corn on cob
4 oz wine

----------


## RaginCajun

glad to see that you are still tearing it up wonder woman!!!! your dedication to cardio is second to none. way to get it! very proud!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> glad to see that you are still tearing it up wonder woman!!!! your dedication to cardio is second to none. way to get it! very proud!


THANK YOU 00Cajun!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 82*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup
dollop greek yogurt
blueberries

Meal
Quiche Lorraine
salad with beets

30 minute walk

Meal
Chicken
Vanilla greek yogurt with rosemary
baked potato with plain greek yogurt
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 83*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup
dollop greek yogurt
banana

Cardio #2: High Intensity bike ride 42 minutes

Meal
Spinach salad
Grilled chicken
pecans
goat cheese
balsamic dressing

Cardio # 3: High intensity bike ride 28 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

20 minute walk

Meal
Spinach salad
Grilled chicken
Pecans
Goat cheese
Lite dressing
4 oz wine

----------


## -KJ-

Target Day is closing in... Whats the weight at now Slimmer?

----------


## gbrice75

LOVE goat cheese, but be careful with it Slim, it can be pretty high in fat even in small portions!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Target Day is closing in... Whats the weight at now Slimmer?


I KNOW!!! Sooner than later. One more week. But.....I am keeping my fingers crossed I reach it tomorrow a week in advance! I am just a tiny bit away from my 20 pound goal. And I am talking TINY TINY. 




> LOVE goat cheese, but be careful with it Slim, it can be pretty high in fat even in small portions!


I love it too. I do this at the most 1x a week since there is a little grill where I ride my bike to ( I pass by it to ride further so I get more time in before lunch) and when I get there I order the freshest salad at which point I divide it in half and take the other half home for dinner. It is so good and a destination point. But I tell you yesterday was SO HOT I am not so sure if this will happen any time soon again. When I returned I was ready for the AC!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 84*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal 
Ezekiel GoLean cereal
skim milk
peach

6 oz plain greek yogurt
blueberries

30 minute walk, bit of swimming

Meal
Grilled Chicken
Caesar salad

20 minute walk

Meal
Chicken
Vanilla greek yogurt with rosemary
baked potato 
4 oz wine

----------


## RaginCajun

love to see how consistent you have been this whole time, with both cardio and especially, your diet! i am thinking that you will hit your mark on sunday, or perhaps even tomorrow! just goes to show anyone what dedication is. after you reach your mark, what will be your next quest?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> love to see how consistent you have been this whole time, with both cardio and especially, your diet! i am thinking that you will hit your mark on sunday, or perhaps even tomorrow! just goes to show anyone what dedication is. after you reach your mark, what will be your next quest?


THANK YOU ALWAYS as YOU have been a consistent support during this!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 12

21 POUNDS LOST!

REACHED MY GOAL A WEEK EARLIER as this goal was set to go until June 30th.

I am thrilled!

THANK YOU TO EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU WHO HAS HELPED ME!*

----------


## RaginCajun

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! congrats babe! you did all the hard work, thank yourself!

----------


## Twist

Great job!

----------


## jtuner77

Slimmer how much of a caloric deficit did you have in your diet? Do you know this by chance?

----------


## gbrice75

> you did all the hard work, thank yourself!


^ ^ THIS. 

Sure we gave some motivation when needed, a kind word here or there to help keep you on track, some food advice, and so on. But at the end of the day, it was YOUR *COMMITMENT AND ADHERENCE* that made this work. That was 99% of it hun, it was all you, all along. A big congrats, you've done a great job!!!

Go out to dinner, reward yourself with a nice satisfying meal and dessert, then get your arse back on the horse and continue pushing yourself to new heights.  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> WOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! congrats babe! you did all the hard work, thank yourself!


*THANK YOU SO MUCH OOCAJUN! Your support has been super~ I appreciate it.*




> Great job!


*Thank you too Twist! Appreciate it a lot~*




> Slimmer how much of a caloric deficit did you have in your diet? Do you know this by chance?


*Thanks Jtuner. I would say I was around 1,000-1,300 daily.*




> ^ ^ THIS. 
> 
> Sure we gave some motivation when needed, a kind word here or there to help keep you on track, some food advice, and so on. But at the end of the day, it was YOUR *COMMITMENT AND ADHERENCE* that made this work. That was 99% of it hun, it was all you, all along. A big congrats, you've done a great job!!!
> 
> Go out to dinner, reward yourself with a nice satisfying meal and dessert, then get your arse back on the horse and continue pushing yourself to new heights.


*THANK YOU TO MY NUMBER ONE GURU! You know I appreciate your help so much, Gbrice. And as far as celebrating? I plan on doing this at the end of my 13 week commitment since I want to follow thru with my plan which continues for one more week. 
*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*I STILL HAVE ONE MORE WEEK to FULFILL MY ORIGINAL PLAN

So I will be logging in until then and after such time, will decide what the next goal is. For now I want to continue with what I am doing and keep going! I was so excited hence had to announce to everyone about the 21 pounds. 
*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 85*

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal 
Ezekiel GoLean cereal
skim milk
peach

1/2 Cliff Builder Bar

30 minute swim/water jog

Meal
Hamburger patty
1 slice cheese
diet coke

6 oz plain greek yogurt
blueberries

Cardio: 35 minute high intensity bike ride

Meal
Grilled chicken
greek salad
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 86*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minutes

Post cardio shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal 
Ezekiel GoLean cereal
skim milk
peach

Meal
Oat Pancake
sugar free syrup
banana
plain greek yogurt on top

1/2 cliff builder bar

20 minute walk

Meal
Smoked salmon with capers
bit of trout, grouper
Planned cheat: She Crab soup
wine

----------


## Twist

Great log Slim

----------


## gbrice75

> *THANK YOU TO MY NUMBER ONE GURU! You know I appreciate your help so much, Gbrice. And as far as celebrating? I plan on doing this at the end of my 13 week commitment since I want to follow thru with my plan which continues for one more week. 
> *





> *I STILL HAVE ONE MORE WEEK to FULFILL MY ORIGINAL PLAN
> 
> So I will be logging in until then and after such time, will decide what the next goal is. For now I want to continue with what I am doing and keep going! I was so excited hence had to announce to everyone about the 21 pounds. 
> *


The fact that you've reached your goal early but won't even miss a beat is testament to your dedication. The fact that you're not 'waiting for this to end' so you can go back to 'normal' says it all. Again, great job, and i'm happy I was able to play a small part in it.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Great log Slim


Thanks Twist! Glad you like it. 




> The fact that you've reached your goal early but won't even miss a beat is testament to your dedication. The fact that you're not 'waiting for this to end' so you can go back to 'normal' says it all. Again, great job, and i'm happy I was able to play a small part in it.


Thanks Gbrice. Very nice to hear. And you played a big part in this. Believe me.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 87*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup
plain greek yogurt
banana

Meal
Ezekiel GoLean cereal
skim milk

WORKOUT:
Machine:
Lat pull downs: 25 x2 
Arm Extension: 25 x2
Chest Press: 15 x2 
Fly: 15 x 2
Arm Curl: 25 x2
Free weights:
Military Press: 2x15
Biceps: 2x15
Curl: 2x15
Hammer: 2x15
Triceps: 2x15 each arm
Side bends: 2x15
Bench Triceps dips: 2x15 
FLOOR w/ free weights
Chest overhead: 2x15
Arms ext overhead: 2x15
Triceps: 2x15 each arm
150 crunches

PWO Shake:
1 scoop whey
raspberries, strawberries

25 minute walk

Meal
Pork loin
avocado
cucumber
4 oz wine

----------


## RaginCajun

slim, love that fact that you will continue this log for another week, just goes to show your dedication to your new bod. now, it is a lifestyle and not so much a 'diet' per say.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> slim, love that fact that you will continue this log for another week, just goes to show your dedication to your new bod. now, it is a lifestyle and not so much a 'diet' per say.


Thanks OOCajun for noticing the difference. And if anyone reads my thread from front to back, word for word, I never ever used the "d" word! Only lifestyle which is what I was after all along, and still am.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 88*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minutes

Post cardio shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat Pancake
sugar free syrup
banana, blueberries
plain greek yogurt on top

6 oz plain greek yogurt
blueberries

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad

Almonds

Cardio #2: High intensity bike ride 35 minutes

Post cardio shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries, strawberries

Meal
Chicken
cooked with vanilla greek yogurt, rosemary
green peas
4 oz wine

----------


## Dr Pepper

Well done slimmer. Didn't get a chance to read through all your posts. But u are extremely dedicated, you are very inspiring! Good job!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Well done slimmer. Didn't get a chance to read through all your posts. But u are extremely dedicated, you are very inspiring! Good job!


Thank you so much Dr. Pepper! Appreciate it.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 89*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minutes

Post cardio shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal 
Ezekiel GoLean cereal
skim milk
peach

Meal
Blueberry Oat Pancake
sugar free syrup
banana
plain greek yogurt on top

Almonds

Cardio #2: 35 minute HIGH intensity bike ride

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Chicken
cooked in vanilla greek yogurt with rosemary
green peas
4 oz wine

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Tomorrow is the big day.....90! What is next for Slimmer..?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Tomorrow is the big day.....90! What is next for Slimmer..?


Thanks for paying that much attention! I actually report my total weight loss Friday....

Next? I am still thinking of my specifics.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 90*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minutes

Post cardio shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Oat Pancake
sugar free syrup
banana
plain greek yogurt on top

Swimming: 25 minutes

Cardio #2: Speed walk 30 minute

Meal
Grilled chicken
Caesar salad
diet coke

20 minute walk

Meal
Steak burger
slice swiss cheese
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Day 91*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute fast walk

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Ezekiel GoLean cereal
skim milk
peach

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup
plain greek yogurt
blueberries

Cliff builder bar

Meal
Chicken
lettuce
pecans, apricots
balsamic dressing
4 oz wine

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

ur incredibly dedicated  :Embarrassment:  can u talk my girl into a good routine, she runs then says she did good today and goes and eats cake or something and thinks they cancel  :Frown:  im scared 2 tell her shes getting fat lol

----------


## SlimmerMe

> ur incredibly dedicated  can u talk my girl into a good routine, she runs then says she did good today and goes and eats cake or something and thinks they cancel  im scared 2 tell her shes getting fat lol


Thank you so much! As far as your girl? The only thing I can say is: she has to want it more than you. And it is that simple. Wish I had a magic trick. Just lead by example. And then when and if she starts to eat better, please do not police her good or bad. She will take it out on you. We females are very sensitive about weight. Kinda like you guys are about....your size......"of you know what"

Thanks for stopping by! This is my last day on this specific challenge.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*LAST DAY for this Challenge

GOAL: Lose 20 pounds in 91 days. 

Total lost: 21.2 pounds
*
I plan to keep this up. For now I will not be logging in my food for a few weeks to see what happens to me. I do plan to log in my weight weekly to keep track so I stay on top of this. I want to continue this lifestyle and lose a bit more. I would say for now I would like to maintain this loss for a couple of weeks and if I lose a couple pounds, then great. And then in a few weeks I plan to take it to another level.

I appreciate each and every single comment I have gotten from you guys. Your support has meant the world to me. You have opened up my eyes to a new way of eating which I never knew existed. 

I thank you from the bottom of my heart....and my empty stomach!

SlimmerMe

*ps: I was cardio every single day for 91 days in a row. Whether fasted cardio or afternoon cardio, I got one in EVERY SINGLE DAY. And the majority of days I was cardio 2x's a day and occasionally 3.
*

----------


## auslifta

Awesome work slimmer, how has your body composition changed?

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

congrats u did ggggreat

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Awesome work slimmer, how has your body composition changed?


Thanks Auslifta! Appreciate it. Composition? Over all I think. Not spot specific yet. 




> congrats u did ggggreat


Thanks Ishall~ Appreciate it!

----------


## -KJ-

Congrats Slimmer... You are an inspiration! This thread will inspire me when I am back training.
Keep it going!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

nicely done!

----------


## gbrice75

Glad to see you're still going strong Slimmer!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Congrats Slimmer... You are an inspiration! This thread will inspire me when I am back training.
> Keep it going!


THANKS SO MUCH KJ! Glad I have inspired you~




> nicely done!


THANKS GGR! Your progress motivated me to get started, so thanks a bunch!




> Glad to see you're still going strong Slimmer!


THANK YOU GBRICE! That is the plan: to keep going strong!

----------


## Windex

Congrats - your hard work and dedication paid off.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Congrats - your hard work and dedication paid off.


THANKS WINDEX! Appreciate it~

----------


## RaginCajun

go head wonder woman! 21 pounds in 90 days is fantastic! i love the fact that your keeping it going and enjoying 'new' self! i am curious to see what the "next level" will be?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> go head wonder woman! 21 pounds in 90 days is fantastic! i love the fact that your keeping it going and enjoying 'new' self! i am curious to see what the "next level" will be?


Thanks OOCajun! I have to keep going on this. Feel like I have found the magic formula.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Update:

Still following my program. Just hired a PT to help me take this to the next level. Will be concentrating more on "working out" with free-weights both upper and lower. Plan to do cardio minimum 4 x's per week. Still eating my pancakes!

Went to a 4th July party and controlled myself more than usual. Passed on dessert which I knew if I didn't, could have really triggered me. 

Already swimming more too.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Update:
> 
> Still following my program. Just hired a PT to help me take this to the next level. Will be concentrating more on "working out" with free-weights both upper and lower. Plan to do cardio minimum 4 x's per week. Still eating my pancakes!
> 
> Went to a 4th July party and controlled myself more than usual. Passed on dessert which I knew if I didn't, could have really triggered me. 
> 
> Already swimming more too.


sounds like you have a great plan moving forward. glad to see that you had more control than USUSAL! HA, i totally understand!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> sounds like you have a great plan moving forward. glad to see that you had more control than USUSAL! HA, i totally understand!


Thanks OOCajun~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Week 14

Weekly update:

Lost another .4 pounds which is a total of 21. 6

This is right on target. I want to be a little less aggressive for the next few pounds. Get my body used to this weight for a bit first as I continue to take more off. 

Have been swimming more and yoga and just hired a PT for 2x's a week. 

It feels like a year has gone by and it has only been a week since my goal weight last week. 

*

----------


## cue_artist

WOW SLIMMER!!!! great job !!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> WOW SLIMMER!!!! great job !!!


Thanks Cue! Appreciate it.

----------


## Twist

> *Week 14
> 
> Weekly update:
> 
> Lost another .4 pounds which is a total of 21. 6
> 
> This is right on target. I want to be a little less aggressive for the next few pounds. Get my body used to this weight for a bit first as I continue to take more off. 
> 
> Have been swimming more and yoga and just hired a PT for 2x's a week. 
> ...


 Hey good job Slimmer! I hope you spent good time picking your PT. We are not cheap and most of us SUCK! I bet you would make a good PT. You have learned a lot here and watching you is great. 

BTW I bought GABA the day you recommended it to me and I have taken it twice and that stuff knocks me out! It's better than my Ambien. Thanks Slim!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Hey good job Slimmer! I hope you spent good time picking your PT. We are not cheap and most of us SUCK! I bet you would make a good PT. You have learned a lot here and watching you is great. 
> 
> BTW I bought GABA the day you recommended it to me and I have taken it twice and that stuff knocks me out! It's better than my Ambien. Thanks Slim!


Thanks Twist. And re: my PT. In the summer I tend to concentrate on swimming more so I hired her for "insurance" purposes to make sure I do what I need to do (as I have laid out the program including some yoga) plus she has a great disposition which helps move things along as it makes it more enjoyable for me. 

Glad you like the Gaba. I think it helps a lot too.

----------


## cue_artist

I have a question slimmer regarding Gaba... Do you feel a short of breath feeling after taking Gaba ? Also, I have noticed that my abs get a bloated feeling the next day, does anyone of you guys get the same sides ?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I have a question slimmer regarding Gaba... Do you feel a short of breath feeling after taking Gaba ? Also, I have noticed that my abs get a bloated feeling the next day, does anyone of you guys get the same sides ?


Never noticed the short of breath. I have been taking it for too long to notice the bloated abs or not. Perhaps I will not take it for a few nights to test this. Wouldn't it be great if all of the sudden my abs shrunk!

----------


## cue_artist

Lol slimmer that would be amazing :P So how are you doing with your new self ?

----------


## gbrice75

Do tell about this Gaba pls!!! I have serious sleep issues, currently taking 15mg melatonin + theanine each night and still wake up, sometimes can't fall back asleep at all! Was going to look at melatonin + tryptophan next, trying to stay away from the chemical type drugs.

----------


## Twist

> Do tell about this Gaba pls!!! I have serious sleep issues, currently taking 15mg melatonin + theanine each night and still wake up, sometimes can't fall back asleep at all! Was going to look at melatonin + tryptophan next, trying to stay away from the chemical type drugs.


 Lay off the stimulants and I bet that you will sleep better. 

About gaba: I was wondering if it is a good thing to continually slow down the firing in your brain...

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Lol slimmer that would be amazing :P So how are you doing with your new self ?


I was hoping you would think that was funny.....I am feeling GREAT!




> Do tell about this Gaba pls!!! I have serious sleep issues, currently taking 15mg melatonin + theanine each night and still wake up, sometimes can't fall back asleep at all! Was going to look at melatonin + tryptophan next, trying to stay away from the chemical type drugs.


15mg's of Melatonin? That is A LOT! I have read where over 6mg's interrupts sleep plus nightmares. I only take 3mgs. As far as the Gaba: It helps to calm ya down. I take it about an hour before bedtime. And if you need to stay asleep to help break the cycle, I would look into some Unisom. I know it is a chemical but you need to sleep. I take it once in a blue moon if I know I am wired up and have to make a judgement call as to which is better for me. Sleep wins out.





> Lay off the stimulants and I bet that you will sleep better. 
> 
> About gaba: I was wondering if it is a good thing to continually slow down the firing in your brain...


Good question....hmmmmmm.....something to look into......

----------


## SlimmerMe

Interesting thread here re: Gaba

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...a#.Thno4800gyE

----------


## gbrice75

> Lay off the stimulants and I bet that you will sleep better.


No doubt the stims don't help, but I had this problem even when I was on nothing at all. It's hit or miss; sometimes I sleep great. Other times (usually about a week out of every month) I tend to wake up, sometimes only an hour after falling asleep (I fall asleep in 2 minutes flat, no problem) fully alert - like, I could take an IQ test upon waking. My mind is racing, almost always with worries about work, things going on at my job, etc. No matter what I try, I can't stop my mind from racing - and can't fall back asleep.

Sorry for the hijack Slim. 




> 15mg's of Melatonin? That is A LOT! I have read where over 6mg's interrupts sleep plus nightmares. I only take 3mgs.


I was doing 6mg and mentioned my problem to Nark. He had me up it to 15mg. I asked him if I should be concerned with taking that much, and he mentioned some type of people (I can't remember specifically who at the moment) who have been taking up to 50mg/day for years without any issues. I'll probably discontinue it though and look elsewhere since it isn't helping. 




> As far as the Gaba: It helps to calm ya down. I take it about an hour before bedtime. And if you need to stay asleep to help break the cycle, I would look into some Unisom. I know it is a chemical but you need to sleep. I take it once in a blue moon if I know I am wired up and have to make a judgement call as to which is better for me. Sleep wins out.


Thanks for the info. I'm going to look into Gaba for sure, and you're right; I should have something like Unisom on hand for those awful nights.

----------


## SlimmerMe

You are welcome. And not a hijack at all. I love all of these discussions so we can LEARN.

Yep, some Gaba and unisom on hand sounds like a good idea Gbrice. Did you see the thread above?

----------


## gbrice75

> You are welcome. And not a hijack at all. I love all of these discussions so we can LEARN.
> 
> Yep, some Gaba and unisom on hand sounds like a good idea Gbrice. Did you see the thread above?


Just checked it out - awesome! Looked up 'Potion 9' and it still seems to be available. Gonna talk to Nark about this (Gaba) but you have my interest piqued. Thanks!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

slim, thanks for bringing up this 'gaba' stuff. i will definitely be trying this soon. i love that fact that you are getting a PT to stay on your arse, aren't we enough??? are you doing any specific swim workouts, or just swimming laps?

----------


## dec11

> I have a question slimmer regarding Gaba... Do you feel a short of breath feeling after taking Gaba ? Also, I have noticed that my abs get a bloated feeling the next day, does anyone of you guys get the same sides ?


tht stuff made me think i was suffocating when it hit, i could barely breathe!!

----------


## dec11

> Lay off the stimulants and I bet that you will sleep better. 
> 
> About gaba: I was wondering if it is a good thing to continually slow down the firing in your brain...


 its fine, i used it extensively 15yrs ago ( i wonder if its even as strong these days). i also use gabapentin for trapped nerve pain and it doesnt affect me in a bad way.

just to add, gaba is derived from the banned ghb, and unlike its illegal big brother, it doesnt pass the blood/brain barrier

----------


## dec11

well done slim, great job!!!

----------


## Buddhabody

Keep going, and don't ever stop. Very proud of all your hardwork "bro".......lol

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Just checked it out - awesome! Looked up 'Potion 9' and it still seems to be available. Gonna talk to Nark about this (Gaba) but you have my interest piqued. Thanks!!!


Sounds good to me. Curious as to what he thinks too if you do not mind sharing.




> slim, thanks for bringing up this 'gaba' stuff. i will definitely be trying this soon. i love that fact that you are getting a PT to stay on your arse, aren't we enough??? are you doing any specific swim workouts, or just swimming laps?


LOL! YES! You guys are more than enough, believe me!

Swimming laps for a minimum of 25 minutes non-stop. 




> well done slim, great job!!!


Thanks Dec. Glad you are back in town.




> Keep going, and don't ever stop. Very proud of all your hardwork "bro".......lol


Thanks Bro! LOL! Now that is funny. 

ps: inside joke for anyone else reading this.....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEKLY UPDATE

Week 15.... (2 weeks after losing 21.2 pounds in my initial challenge)

Lost 1.6 pounds which is a total of 23.2 pounds
*
This is on target. I want to slowly take off a few more pounds. Got a PT for 2x's a week plus swimming, biking, walking and a bit of yoga. 

Summer seems to be more social so I am happy I can trust this has become a lifestyle. Love those pancakes!

----------


## RaginCajun

> *WEEKLY UPDATE
> 
> Week 15.... (2 weeks after losing 21.2 pounds in my initial challenge)
> 
> Lost 1.6 pounds which is a total of 23.2 pounds
> *
> This is on target. I want to slowly take off a few more pounds. Got a PT for 2x's a week plus swimming, biking, walking and a bit of yoga. 
> 
> Summer seems to be more social *so I am happy I can trust this has become a lifestyle*. Love those pancakes!


BAM! right there! i am happy for you too dahlin'!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Bragging:*

Yesterday I saw a friend who shockingly exclaimed: "YOU HAVE LOST SOME MAJOR WEIGHT!"

----------


## baseline_9

> *Bragging:*
> 
> Yesterday I saw a friend who shockingly exclaimed: "YOU HAVE LOST SOME MAJOR WEIGHT!"


HAHA Girl!

Lovin the new look then I take it...


Boys watch out when Slimmer's about

----------


## RaginCajun

> *Bragging:*
> 
> Yesterday I saw a friend who shockingly exclaimed: "YOU HAVE LOST SOME MAJOR WEIGHT!"


SWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTT!!!!! i know what your feeling when people tell you this and it feels fantastic! the thing i keep getting is, "how are you doing it, and what kind of diet are you on?" i tell them that i changed up my lifestyle some and upon doing so, ended up like this! always good to hear those compliments so lets keep them coming!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> HAHA Girl!
> 
> Lovin the new look then I take it...
> 
> 
> Boys watch out when Slimmer's about


*LOL! LOVE IT BASE! JUST LOVE IT! THANKS!*




> SWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTT!!!!! i know what your feeling when people tell you this and it feels fantastic! the thing i keep getting is, "how are you doing it, and what kind of diet are you on?" i tell them that i changed up my lifestyle some and upon doing so, ended up like this! always good to hear those compliments so lets keep them coming!!!!


*ABSOLUTELY!!! KEEP 'em coming. And it sure is great to hear isn't it, OOCajun? Doing it together sure helps our quest~
*

----------


## gbrice75

Just checkin' in on ya... very happy to see you're still going strong, your thread still has fire... congrats!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

hey girl...when others start to notice, you know you are making REAL PROGRESS! Awesome!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Just checkin' in on ya... very happy to see you're still going strong, your thread still has fire... congrats!!!!


*Going and going and will keep going....I learned from the TOP! YOU!*




> hey girl...when others start to notice, you know you are making REAL PROGRESS! Awesome!!


*Don't ya just love it? Feeeeeeeeels so good! Thanks GGR!*

----------


## RaginCajun

i saw how busy you have been in the workout section, very impressive! i totally understand about the 'outside' thing, i am exactly the same way. did you ever come up with a final routine? one thing to ponder, how will your diet change to reflect the extra 'muscle' work? you are getting serious as all get out now, can't wait to hear about the results! truly an inspiration! 

on another note, is your dog as in shape as you are? i know u have to be running it also!!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> i saw how busy you have been in the workout section, very impressive! i totally understand about the 'outside' thing, i am exactly the same way. did you ever come up with a final routine? one thing to ponder, how will your diet change to reflect the extra 'muscle' work? you are getting serious as all get out now, can't wait to hear about the results! truly an inspiration! 
> 
> on another note, *is your dog as in shape as you are?* i know u have to be running it also!!!!!


LOL! My dog is the fasted animal you could possibly see run when it comes to a squirrel or cat. Lightening speed....
and..
I have yet to completely figure out my routine. Still tweaking.

Thanks OOCajun!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*3 Weeks after my challenge during which I lost 21.2 pounds

Week 16: Holding 23.2 pounds lost
**
Have been so much more social since the end of my 91 day challenge since I pretty much quarantined myself during it so I could focus entirely on losing the 20 pounds. So getting back out into "life" has been another challenge. 

I am happy to report that I am holding strong yet having to keep my eye on the ball too.

This is my challenge now. Real life and eating correctly while in it.*

----------


## RaginCajun

> *3 Weeks after my challenge during which I lost 21.2 pounds
> 
> Week 16: Holding 23.2 pounds lost
> **
> Have been so much more social since the end of my 91 day challenge since I pretty much quarantined myself during it so I could focus entirely on losing the 20 pounds. So getting back out into "life" has been another challenge. 
> 
> I am happy to report that I am holding strong yet having to keep my eye on the ball too.
> 
> This is my challenge now. Real life and eating correctly while in it.*



you will be fine dahlin'. if i am doing it, you certainly can. i now try to plan for those events. i may go run that extra mile to have that drink i want. we have waaaaaay tooooo much in common!!!!!!

----------


## Buddhabody

Always stay focused on your goal. Good luck and many wishes of continued success!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Twist

So are you just maintaining now Slimmer?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Always stay focused on your goal. Good luck and many wishes of continued success!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Budda~ Appreciate your good wishes!




> So are you just maintaining now Slimmer?


Good question Twist. For now I am trying to either maintain and/or lose a few more pounds slowly. I want to hang here for awhile so I get used to the 23 pound weight loss for ex: my skin keeping up with it etc. For now I want to keep off what I have done as I am so much more social in the summer with temptation after temptation. So if I can keep off the weight during this time I will be thrilled. (Since my challenge I have lost another 3 which tells me I am still on track.)

I have a question I might post in another thread so I get more opinions re: set point.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> you will be fine dahlin'. if i am doing it, you certainly can. i now try to plan for those events. i may go run that extra mile to have that drink i want. *we have waaaaaay tooooo much in common!!!!!!*


No kidding....but I think you have me beat on this quite honestly. All those weddings will do it to ya!

----------


## gbrice75

> No kidding...*.but I think you have me beat on this quite honestly*. All those weddings will do it to ya!


Don't be so modest, you pwn ragin!  :Wink/Grin: 

jk bro, you're doing great too!  :Wink:

----------


## Twist

> I have a question I might post in another thread so I get more opinions re: set point.


 answered



> Don't be so modest, you pwn ragin! 
> 
> jk bro, you're doing great too!


 What is pwn?

----------


## SlimmerMe

*4 Month Milestone:

25 pounds lost!
*
*(originally lost 21.2 during my 3 month challenge so I have lost 3.8 since then, one month later )
*
Right on target. I want to continue this slower pace on purpose so my skin stays tight plus enjoy life a tad bit more.

----------


## RaginCajun

> *4 Month Milestone:
> 
> 25 pounds lost!
> *
> *(originally lost 21.2 during my 3 month challenge so I have lost 3.8 since then, one month later )
> *
> Right on target. I want to continue this slower pace on purpose so my skin stays tight plus enjoy life a tad bit more.



love to see you post up new numbers! now i know you said you don't like to shop, but 25 pounds! i suggest that you get rid or goodwill some of your old clothes, but keep some around to remind. your body needs something new to fit it!!!!!! congrats girl!

----------


## baseline_9

and idea on what your BF% is @ slim?

I want to imagine what you look like...

Not in a creepy way LOL

I promise  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> love to see you post up new numbers! now i know you said you don't like to shop, but 25 pounds! i suggest that you get rid or goodwill some of your old clothes, but keep some around to remind. your body needs something new to fit it!!!!!! congrats girl!


I agree....Have been going thru clothes all week. And many are gonna get out of here. THANKS OOCajun!




> and idea on what your BF% is @ slim?
> 
> I want to imagine what you look like...
> 
> Not in a creepy way LOL
> 
> I promise


I know you were asking from a scientific point of view! And to answer your question, I do not know. I might have to go get checked out to find out. We girls are so different from you guy's BF. I can usually guess within a point or 2 when looking at the member's photos as I do this to sharpen my skills. I do know this: A LOT LESS BF THAN 4 Months ago!

THANKS BASE~

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Slimmer- congrats another 4 lbs over a hot summer month...good for you!

----------


## Buddhabody

Keep it up, and keep us posted.

----------


## Twist

WOW! Great job slimmer

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Slimmer- congrats another 4 lbs over a hot summer month...good for you!


THANKS so much GGR! IT IS HOT!




> Keep it up, and keep us posted.


THANKS BUDDHA! Will do~




> WOW! Great job slimmer


THANKS TWIST!

----------


## gbrice75

Re: your other/recent thread - I want to continue to see this one *PRO*gress not regress!!!

I know you can keep it up!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ HENCE WHY I ACTIVATED THIS THREAD!

Very intuitive man you are......

----------


## gbrice75

^^  :Wink:

----------


## -KJ-

Im finally back from my injury  :Smilie:  
I see you have been doing well slimmer. So glad you kept going...

----------


## qkcam

YAY!! good work and good inspiration.. are you still posting your food? will that change as the weights change? getting good support for the tweeking?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> ^^


YEP~




> Im finally back from my injury  
> I see you have been doing well slimmer. So glad you kept going...


THANKS KJ! Glad you are back...hope all is well.




> YAY!! good work and good inspiration.. are you still posting your food? will that change as the weights change? getting good support for the tweeking?


Thanks qk~ I am not posting food for now. I did for 91 days and now I want to see how I behave without doing so. For now I am trying my best to maintain for awhile. And the tweaking I got and still get whether thru my thread or others is stellar.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Another week

Maintaining 21.8 lost
*
A bit has crept back on since my lowest weight loss of 25 pounds which was one of those "low weigh-in days" which shocked me but never-the-less I am a bit concerned. I admit I have not been the best kid on the block lately. A bit too much partying along with less cardio.

Good news: I have been training more with a PT and she is really pushing me. I am swimming more too. 

This hot weather along with too many social summer activities has gotten to me I confess.

Bring it on boys and girls!

----------


## gbrice75

> *Another week
> 
> Maintaining 21.8 lost
> *
> A bit has crept back on since my lowest weight loss of 25 pounds which was one of those "low weigh-in days" which shocked me but never-the-less I am a bit concerned. I admit I have not been the best kid on the block lately. A bit too much partying along with less cardio.
> 
> Good news: I have been training more with a PT and she is really pushing me. I am swimming more too. 
> 
> This hot weather along with too many social summer activities has gotten to me I confess.
> ...


It happens, don't beat yourself up but DO nip it in the bud. If you allow it to go too far and get out of hand, you'll be on a slippery slope. You know i'm speaking from experience. Like Base always says, we have to remain sharp - and that means if we DO slip up, get right back on the wagon and don't fall into old/bad habits. 

You got this!!!

----------


## Sicko

Hey great progress Slimmer..I have been away from site for a while so I didnt even know you were keeping a log..Looks like you are really gaining speed to reach your goal...
I see we share a common weakness as far as the ideal diet guidelines go...FRUIT...No matter what level of nutrition I am at I cannot give up my fruit..
I was raised in Ohio where my backyard ended into like 10 plus acres of woods which hosted so many different fruits.Several types of apples,plums pears rasberries, blacberries, boysenberries,strawberries,grapes,nuts you name it we had it besides citrus of course..
Anyways I attribute my overall size and growth to the fact that I didnt eat chips and candy as most kids do I feasted on natural tree ripened fruits on a daily bases..
So they are engraved in my daily life and will not ever give them up. I eat several kinds of fruit on a daily basis to this day.

I know the carbs and sugars are not the best for me but they keep me away from snickers and cheetos..heheheh..
Anyways glad to see you are making great progress and more importantly seem to remain happy doing it...congrats!!!

----------


## qkcam

Slimmer you have done great in 90days!!! i hope i can follow in your footsteps.. i think fruit is good for us. - other wise it wouldn't grow on trees.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

girl...so you took a little break and the best part of summer has arrived. I think you would NOT want to be putting up a post in September..

MAINTAINING 15 pounds lost....was once down 25 but I couldn't resist the summer parties and the wine. I thought I was really enjoying myself, but only wished I had listened to my pal girlgymrat back in early august... 

Now just get back the focus you had when you started!!!! You can do this!!! We can do this together girl!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> It happens, don't beat yourself up but DO nip it in the bud. If you allow it to go too far and get out of hand, you'll be on a slippery slope. You know i'm speaking from experience. Like Base always says, we have to remain sharp - and that means if we DO slip up, get right back on the wagon and don't fall into old/bad habits.
> 
> 
> 
> You got this!!!


I hear ya. Thanks Gbrice. Appreciate it.




> Hey great progress Slimmer..I have been away from site for a while so I didnt even know you were keeping a log..Looks like you are really gaining speed to reach your goal...
> I see we share a common weakness as far as the ideal diet guidelines go...FRUIT...No matter what level of nutrition I am at I cannot give up my fruit..
> I was raised in Ohio where my backyard ended into like 10 plus acres of woods which hosted so many different fruits.Several types of apples,plums pears rasberries, blacberries, boysenberries,strawberries,grapes,nuts you name it we had it besides citrus of course..
> Anyways I attribute my overall size and growth to the fact that I didnt eat chips and candy as most kids do I feasted on natural tree ripened fruits on a daily bases..
> So they are engraved in my daily life and will not ever give them up. I eat several kinds of fruit on a daily basis to this day.
> 
> I know the carbs and sugars are not the best for me but they keep me away from snickers and cheetos..heheheh..
> Anyways glad to see you are making great progress and more importantly seem to remain happy doing it...congrats!!!


That's a lot of fruit! And I agree. Fruit keeps me sane. Thanks for stopping by~




> Slimmer you have done great in 90days!!! i hope i can follow in your footsteps.. i think fruit is good for us. - other wise it wouldn't grow on trees.


Thanks so much! Appreciate it. And agree~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*I just made a decision: I need to log in again. I plan to start TODAY.

I had no other choice. I need to get back into this and this is the best thing I can do right now. 

I plan to log in daily for at least 2 weeks.*

----------


## qkcam

remember too as females we deal with water retention and big hormone shifts that effect our weight. awareness is good.. and sometimes the pendulem has to swing far and wide before it finds balance.. lifestyle change-- as you tell me! you are exploring different ways of living, and being social is good.. and challanging with the food/drinnk aspect-- ... yet a part of being human- lifestyle change and being healthy - going for balance of all kinds in the human realm (i am a horrible speller) keep coming back!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^Balance is key. A lesson to learn. A BIG BIG LESSON~

----------


## gbrice75

> *I just made a decision: I need to log in again. I plan to start TODAY.
> 
> I had no other choice. I need to get back into this and this is the best thing I can do right now. 
> 
> I plan to log in daily for at least 2 weeks.*


Best decision you'll make this week!  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 18*

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Kashi Go Lean 
skim milk
blueberries

Meal
Oat Pancake
Greek yogurt
sugar free syrup

6 oz Greek yogurt
peach

almonds

Cardio: 30 minute high intensity speed walk

Post cardio shake
1 scoop Whey
strawberries, raspberries

Meal
Shrimp
Baked potato
Lettuce with lite dressing
greek yogurt on top
5 oz wine

----------


## qkcam

YAY!! good work.. okay i am no expert... and i dont konw if you want "feedback" .. if so. question- where's the green stuff? i only bring this up- having health issues and learning the hard way how important "green"foods are for our health, what is it they have chlorophyll... i think that is good for our cells.. something to think about maybe? some leafy greens? i am trying to add them in slowly.. steaming seems to work. some folks in the bay area eat alot of KALE.. I haven't found a way to cook it yet to taste good.. keep up the good work.!! and thanks for the encouargment!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Thanks...I forgot to mention I had a salad too for dinner!

And I do need to eat more greens....a challenge for me I admit.

And you are welcome!

----------


## qkcam

a salad is great! 
this might sound really gross.. i but i have tried to make "green protein " smoothies.. -- drink the greens-- easier than eating them for me..

----------


## SexySweetheart

We tried this green stuff from GNC, is was a powder that you mix into a drink (like the whey protein powders) its wicked good for you..all your min and vites also it was UTTERLY DISCUTING! lol, it smelld and tasted like something a bunny would regergitate.... but Tiger (being the trooper and dedicated fitness buff he is) finished the whole container off, so maybe you might wanna try it too ...altho we never bought it again, if that says something  :Big Grin: 

Your log is so motovational Slimmer, and great tips/ideas ...I love spying on you. lmao

----------


## qkcam

ever try green vibrance? i dont know how it compares with the GNC yecky stuff..

----------


## SexySweetheart

I decided (after drinking than my convulsive dry yacking) that I will stick to the solid form of fruits an veggyz in their natural and very yummy state lol, but thanks for the head up  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> a salad is great! 
> this might sound really gross.. i but i have tried to make "green protein " smoothies.. -- drink the greens-- easier than eating them for me..


I will let you drink them for me!




> We tried this green stuff from GNC, is was a powder that you mix into a drink (like the whey protein powders) its wicked good for you..all your min and vites also it was UTTERLY DISCUTING! lol, it smelld and tasted like something a bunny would regergitate.... but Tiger (being the trooper and dedicated fitness buff he is) finished the whole container off, so maybe you might wanna try it too ...altho we never bought it again, if that says something 
> 
> Your log is so motovational Slimmer, and great tips/ideas ...I love spying on you. lmao


Thanks and glad you are motivated~




> ever try green vibrance? i dont know how it compares with the GNC yecky stuff..


....sounds yukky~




> I decided (after drinking than my convulsive dry yacking) that I will stick to the solid form of fruits an veggyz in their natural and very yummy state lol, but thanks for the head up


...natural fruits...love 'em~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Week 18, Day 2*

Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries, strawberries

Meal
Kashi GoLean Cereal
Skim milk
Peach

Meal
Oat Pancake
Banana
Dollop greek yogurt
sugar free syrup

CARDIO: 35 minute HIGH intensity bike ride

Post cardio shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries, couple raspberries

Meal
Salad with chicken and pecans
Balsamic Vinaigrette
5 oz wine

----------


## gbrice75

Not to hijack, but re: green drinks - on my non-carb days, i'm taking 4 servings/day of both Macro Greens and Miracle Reds - both products by Macro Life Naturals. Taste is great, I actually look forward to them, and they are EXCELLENT for you!

Anybody not getting enough fruits and veggies should be supplementing with this or a similar product.

----------


## qkcam

good work Slimmer! what is GoLean Ezekiel
are you eating enough? 
salad with chicken and pecans.. pecans sound awesome!! thanks for the idea.
I like the way you get to include everyone in one response and it looks so tidey.. how do you do that?

----------


## qkcam

gbrice -- do you mix the greens and the reds together?? how does one know which is the right product for them? so many green suppliments.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Not to hijack, but re: green drinks - on my non-carb days, i'm taking 4 servings/day of both Macro Greens and Miracle Reds - both products by Macro Life Naturals. Taste is great, I actually look forward to them, and they are EXCELLENT for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody not getting enough fruits and veggies should be supplementing with this or a similar product.


THanks. Will check it out. I confess again: I do not get enough greens in so perhaps this will help do the trick.




> good work Slimmer! what is GoLean Ezekiel
> are you eating enough? 
> salad with chicken and pecans.. pecans sound awesome!! thanks for the idea.
> I like the way you get to include everyone in one response and it looks so tidey.. how do you do that?


GoLEan Ezekiel is a cereal. There are a couple versions. You want the one with the most protein and least amt of sugar so make sure to compare boxes. And sometimes I wonder if I am eating enough but I think I am. And re: my tidy responses. 
To quote let's say for ex: these 3 quotes here. First from Gbrice, then you, then you again. I click the little far right of Gbrice's quote where the little box with quotation marks are with the + sign. Then I do the same for your post. Click the box with the + sign. And then for the very last post which was yours, I click the box with the quotes that says "Reply with quote" and that is how all 3 will appear. Then you post your remarks in-between the posts. 




> gbrice -- do you mix the greens and the reds together?? how does one know which is the right product for them? so many green suppliments.


I think he recommends Macro Greens and Miracle Reds by Macro Life Naturals

----------


## Twist

> Not to hijack, but re: green drinks - on my non-carb days, i'm taking 4 servings/day of both Macro Greens and Miracle Reds - both products by Macro Life Naturals. Taste is great, I actually look forward to them, and they are EXCELLENT for you!
> 
> Anybody not getting enough fruits and veggies should be supplementing with this or a similar product.


 GB got me on about these also (in addition to purple wraath). Bought the Macro Greens and its a good supplement.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Week 18, Day 3*

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries

Meal
Kashi GoLean Cereal
skim milk
peach

Meal
Oat Pancake
Dollop plain greek yogurt
sugar free syrup
banana

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries

SWIMMING: Laps for 25 minutes

Post swim shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries

Meal
Ground Beef 96/4 extra lean
Corn on cob
5 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

> GB got me on about these also (in addition to purple wraath). Bought the Macro Greens and its a good supplement.


Our post went up at the same exact time~

I will try this out....thanks Twist...what the heck is Purple Wrath?

----------


## Twist

branched chain amino acid supplement and great for pumps but without any stimulants so I can drink it.

----------


## gbrice75

> gbrice -- do you mix the greens and the reds together?? how does one know which is the right product for them? so many green suppliments.


Yep, I take a serving of each at the same time, for no reason other than convenience. 4oz sugar free grape drink, 4oz water, 1 serving reds, 1 serving greens, done! 4x a day, 3 days straight. 




> GB got me on about these also (in addition to purple wraath). Bought the Macro Greens and its a good supplement.


Twist - I know you probably don't 'need' them, but you should check out the reds as well. These 2 go hand in hand! You can be sure you're missing nothing in your diet when you supplement with these 2!




> Our post went up at the same exact time~
> 
> I will try this out....thanks Twist...what the heck is Purple Wrath?





> branched chain amino acid supplement and great for pumps but without any stimulants so I can drink it.


^^ this. It's also an EAA (essential amino acid) supplement - alot of BCAA supps don't have EAA's, which is why Purple Wraath is so great! Bought a different BCAA supp recently and am regretting it - can't wait till it's finished so I can get more PW!

As for no stims - true, but it does contain a small dose of beta alanine which is actually an amino acid and not a stim at all, however it does give you that 'pins and needles' feeling in higher doses, feels 'stimy' at times. personally, I love it!

----------


## Twist

Agreed but I shouldn't have any issue with antioxidants and I really only take the macro greens every once in a while. I need to use it more though. You go through a tub every 3 days or what? It's not cheap!

I don't ever drink the PW to the dose of having pins and needles. One small scoop and that's all I need. Most I've ever done is two.

----------


## gbrice75

> Agreed but I shouldn't have any issue with antioxidants and I really only take the macro greens every once in a while. I need to use it more though. You go through a tub every 3 days or what? It's not cheap!


Haha, not quite that fast but yea, it's on the pricey side. 

I don't ever drink the PW to the dose of having pins and needles. One small scoop and that's all I need. Most I've ever done is two.[/QUOTE]

Got ya!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Thanks Gbrice and Twist. Learn something new ED.....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Week 18, Day 4*

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries

Meal
Oat Pancake
banana
plain greek yogurt
sugar free syrup

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY for an hour
Legs Legs Legs
Leg Press, hack press, incline leg press, leg extensions, curls, abductor, adductor, sit against wall squats, calves and on and on
Stretching afterwards 

Meal Post workout
2 eggs
2 bacon strips
1 wheat toast

Meal
Greek salad
Grilled chicken
5 oz wine

----------


## RaginCajun

well slim, it looks like you are back it! i love your post workout breakfast in the evening!

----------


## qkcam

> GB got me on about these also (in addition to purple wraath). Bought the Macro Greens and its a good supplement.





> Haha, not quite that fast but yea, it's on the pricey side. 
> Twist and gbrice.. can you guys actually feel a physical difference when you take these ??? I just got recommended the Paradise ORAC-energy green ..not to untasty.. has imperial adaptogen, which are good for the adrenals and also super antioxidents, but not sure how long it will take to feel it" if i do "feel it" 
> 
> I don't ever drink the PW to the dose of having pins and needles. One small scoop and that's all I need. Most I've ever done is two.


Got ya![/QUOTE]




> *Week 18, Day 4*
> 
> Shake
> 1 scoop whey
> strawberries
> 
> Meal
> Oat Pancake
> banana
> ...


hey you are swimming for 25mins..that's a great big fat burner isn't it? and look at you on the "legs" in the gym..for an hour ---once years ago when i had a trainer she told me working legs was a great fat burner cause they are the biggest (did she say biggest, or almost biggest) muscles we have in our bodies !! good for you!.. and STRETCHING... i cringe at that word.. lol. i know it is key..




> well slim, it looks like you are back it! i love your post workout breakfast in the evening!

----------


## qkcam

gbrice and twist.. can you tell a difference when you take the powders, greens, reds, purples? i have started on ORAC energy greens that has "super antixodients" and doenst taste too bad.. today when i had it i could feel a bit of a difference.. but not really physically. how to tell if the stuff is really working for ya or not? 
thanks

----------


## Twist

> gbrice and twist.. can you tell a difference when you take the powders, greens, reds, purples? i have started on ORAC energy greens that has "super antixodients" and doenst taste too bad.. today when i had it i could feel a bit of a difference.. but not really physically. how to tell if the stuff is really working for ya or not? 
> thanks


Assuming you are talking about the veggie stuff no. It's like being able to tell when you've eaten veggies or not, not gonna happen (unless you eat broccoli or asparagus then maybe).

----------


## SlimmerMe

> well slim, it looks like you are back it! i love your post workout breakfast in the evening!


Had to come back and log in daily again. Not sure you were around when I stated I had to do this again for at least 2 weeks. Had to make a turn. THANKS OOCajun! 




> Got ya!



hey you are swimming for 25mins..that's a great big fat burner isn't it? and look at you on the "legs" in the gym..for an hour ---once years ago when i had a trainer she told me working legs was a great fat burner cause they are the biggest (did she say biggest, or almost biggest) muscles we have in our bodies !! good for you!.. and STRETCHING... i cringe at that word.. lol. i know it is key..[/QUOTE]

Thanks qk. I love to swim if for anything else it is meditative for me. 




> Assuming you are talking about the veggie stuff no. It's like being able to tell when you've eaten veggies or not, not gonna happen (unless you eat broccoli or asparagus then maybe).


I can tell when I eat asparagus!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 18, DAY 5*

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries

Meal
Kashi GoLean Cereal
Skim milk
Blueberries

Meal
Salad with boiled egg
Feta cheese
dressing

6 oz plain Greek yogurt
Blueberries

SWIMMING: Laps for 25 minutes

Post swim shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries

Meal
Shrimp
Salad
Baked Potato
5 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*I tell ya: just 5 days and I mean just 5 days of eating better MAKES ALL THE DIFFERENCE IN THE WORLD! 

AMAZING....Now back in the GAME!
*

----------


## RaginCajun

> *I tell ya: just 5 days and I mean just 5 days of eating better MAKES ALL THE DIFFERENCE IN THE WORLD! 
> 
> AMAZING....Now back in the GAME!
> *


makes me wonder how 'bad' you were?

----------


## qkcam

Nice color!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> makes me wonder how 'bad' you were?


Well let me put it this way...I am glad to be BACK ON TRACK!




> Nice color!!!


Me too!

----------


## SexySweetheart

SM... love the leg work outs! ..have heard that the bigger muscels (lowerbody) burn more and that = yay!
set backs or slip ups or **** it all days..do happin, but thats just a brief moment in time...as long as we do as you are; and pull up our big gurl britches, own our "aw shit" moments and trudge foreward in a possitive direction ~thats all that counts  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> *I tell ya: just 5 days and I mean just 5 days of eating better MAKES ALL THE DIFFERENCE IN THE WORLD! 
> 
> AMAZING....Now back in the GAME!
> *


So glad to read this!!! Obviously you feel better, mentally, physically, etc - but did anything trigger this? (lost some weight, fit into something that was getting tighter, etc) Just curious, but glad in any event!

----------


## baseline_9

> SM... love the leg work outs! ..have heard that the bigger muscels (lowerbody) burn more and that = yay!
> set backs or slip ups or **** it all days..do happin, but thats just a brief moment in time...as long as we do as you are; and pull up our big gurl britches, own our "aw shit" moments and trudge foreward in a possitive direction ~thats all that counts


Lovin the girl power pic

Good for u girls sticking together on the board

Nice to see



Slim...'are you doing another 2 weeks of this cutting diet?

What are the long term goals

----------


## SlimmerMe

> SM... love the leg work outs! ..have heard that the bigger muscels (lowerbody) burn more and that = yay!
> set backs or slip ups or **** it all days..do happin, but thats just a brief moment in time...as long as we do as you are; and pull up our big gurl britches, own our "aw shit" moments and trudge foreward in a possitive direction ~thats all that counts


Positive forward motion~ Name of the game! THANKS for the GIRL POWER SEXY4!




> So glad to read this!!! Obviously you feel better, mentally, physically, etc - but did anything trigger this? (lost some weight, fit into something that was getting tighter, etc) Just curious, but glad in any event!


Caught myself justifying "getting by" with a little bit here and there....so....had to wake up!




> Lovin the girl power pic
> 
> Good for u girls sticking together on the board
> 
> Nice to see
> 
> 
> 
> Slim...'are you doing another 2 weeks of this cutting diet?
> ...


It is nice to see some girls here. Love it!

I am logging in for 2 weeks after a month off from my initial challenge. Needed to come back to the Lion's Den to stay sharp!

Long term? Good question Base. For now I want to maintain my 25 pound loss and if I lose a little bit more gradually then great. I do want to keep my skin taught during this process hence why I want to slow down for a bit and hold tight so to speak. Then in a couple months I plan to take it to another level. More than anything else I want to trust this has become a lifestyle forever. That is my ultimate goal.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 18, DAY 6*

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries

Meal
Kashi GoLean
Skim milk
blueberries

Meal
Pork slices
vinegar based cole slaw
hot sauce

crackers
diet coke

CARDIO: Jogging in waist/chest high water for 35 minutes, while tanning upper body

Meal
Grilled Salmon
Baked potato
Spinach salad
lite dressing
4 oz wine

----------


## qkcam

another good day! .. what kind of crackers? i found the kashi cereal, but got home and realiezed i dont have milk!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

slim, ever consider doing a triathlon? you swim, bike, and run, just curious? love your last cardio session, i remember one of our running backs in high school use to train like that, fastest thing ever!

----------


## gbrice75

> another good day! .. what kind of crackers? i found the kashi cereal, but got home and realiezed i dont have milk!!!


Quote from the movie Friday: "put water on it, it won't hurt!"  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> another good day! .. what kind of crackers? i found the kashi cereal, but got home and realiezed i dont have milk!!!


Hope you like the cereal....crackers? just a couple p-nut butter ones, not the best choice but....GOOD!




> slim, ever consider doing a triathlon? you swim, bike, and run, just curious? love your last cardio session, i remember one of our running backs in high school use to train like that, fastest thing ever!


Triathlon? Don't think so but happy to think you think I might consider it!
And the cardio in the water? I have done this for a long time. Love it. I also pretend to jump rope too in between jogging. Interesting about your buddy being fast and doing this water jog too~




> Quote from the movie Friday: "put water on it, it won't hurt!"


Water? hmmmmmmmmm......glad I have some milk!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Week 18, Day 7*

Shake
1 scoop whey
strawberries

Meal
Kashi GoLean
Skim milk
blueberries

TOTAL BODY WORKOUT:
Chest Press
Deadlifts
Squats
Shoulder Press
Front and Side raise
BB Overhead press
Biceps
Triceps kickbacks
Tricep press
DB curls
BB curls
Extension bench
Chest flys
Ab lifts
Reverse crunches
Leg lifts
Kickback legs
Ab leg extensions
Planks
Stretching

Meal
2 eggs
bacon
wheat toast

6 oz plain Greek yogurt
peach

Meal
Chicken
Corn
Salad
Lite dressing
4 oz wine

----------


## SexySweetheart

...wine 
 :Smilie: 
makes me happy

and have read that its actualy awsome for the body before bed..if its Red.
I pref the FULLY organic, less after taste, healtheyer (IMO) and I love seeing the grape skin/pulp bits swirl around the bottom of the glass 
ever try it? 
Tiger and I go to the liquire store weekly for free wine tastings and gourm food pairings (so fun! and free lol...leave it to New Hampshire to give away free booz in the states liqure stores and than send you home in your car baaahahaha) but i always go back to my organic reds.

----------


## gbrice75

Bacon? Really? I'm surprised SM! Not coming down on you - just saying i'm surprised to see this on your menu!

As for your workout - wow, that's a ton of work! I can give you workouts that will cover the entire body in probably 1/2 the time if you'd like. 

Anyway, glad to see you logging again. Don't mean for this post to sound negative, you just caught me off guard, that's all.  :Wink:

----------


## SexySweetheart

aaaahahaha i missed the beacon! *(she waggs her finger at SM, with a silly scowl and a smile)*  isn't beacon ham? lmao! just teasin  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

you made me tired reading thru your workout!!! great work slim

----------


## SlimmerMe

> ...wine 
> 
> makes me happy
> 
> and have read that its actualy awsome for the body before bed..if its Red.
> I pref the FULLY organic, less after taste, healtheyer (IMO) and I love seeing the grape skin/pulp bits swirl around the bottom of the glass 
> ever try it? 
> Tiger and I go to the liquire store weekly for free wine tastings and gourm food pairings (so fun! and free lol...leave it to New Hampshire to give away free booz in the states liqure stores and than send you home in your car baaahahaha) but i always go back to my organic reds.


You are too funny! I am a white wine gal....




> Bacon? Really? I'm surprised SM! Not coming down on you - just saying i'm surprised to see this on your menu!
> 
> As for your workout - wow, that's a ton of work! I can give you workouts that will cover the entire body in probably 1/2 the time if you'd like. 
> 
> Anyway, glad to see you logging again. Don't mean for this post to sound negative, you just caught me off guard, that's all.


Every so often I slip a little bacon in.....you just happened to have caught it! LOL!




> aaaahahaha i missed the beacon! *(she waggs her finger at SM, with a silly scowl and a smile)*  isn't beacon ham? lmao! just teasin


Keep a waggin......LOL!




> you made me tired reading thru your workout!!! great work slim


THANKS OOCajun! I am giving it a go!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 19

TOTAL LOST: 25.2

In just one week of eating better, I returned to my lowest weight loss minus another .2 off! 

Amazing how this formula works. Just amazing. 
*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Week 20, Day 1*

Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Kashi GoLean
Skim milk
peach

Meal
Oat Pancake
Plain greek yogurt
blueberries
sugar free syrup

almonds

CARDIO: 35 minutes HIGH intensity bike ride

Post cardio shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Chicken
salad
Pecans
Balsamic dressing
5 oz wine

----------


## RaginCajun

> *WEEK 19
> 
> TOTAL LOST: 25.2
> 
> In just one week of eating better, I returned to my lowest weight loss minus another .2 off! 
> 
> Amazing how this formula works. Just amazing. 
> *


go head girl! not so much a formula, its the way you live now!

----------


## gbrice75

> not so much a formula, its the way you live now!


^^^ this!!!

----------


## Phate

SM, just wondering, did you want diet critiques in this log(obviously not many as your diet is pretty sound) or is this more an educational thread?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> go head girl! Not so much a formula, its the way you live now!


you got it! 




> ^^^ this!!!


exactly!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> SM, just wondering, but did you want diet critiques in this log(obviously not many as your diet is pretty sound) or is this more an educational thread?


Thanks for stopping by Phate~ Appreciate it. 

To answer your question specifically? As it turns out....Yes to both
Started out to get help/critique with food choices and had no idea how effective this process would be and as a result will hopefully help educate members who need to see what it takes to change eating habits by:

Picking good pre-approved foods you like so you will stick to it
Logging in daily so members can help tweak while supporting along the way
Staying patient while trying to see what works
Realizing consistency is key as in slow wins the race here
Learning to plan meals ahead of time so as to not just grab something
Changing what is in the grocery cart
Understanding it is a lifestyle and not a quick fix
and most importantly? START whether perfect or not. Get out the gate and get going!

Plus seeing the dedication of fasted cardio along with a second cardio which sure helps to shed the BF....
In my original 91 day challenge I was cardio for 91 days in a row. YES that is 91 days in a row. Plus the majority of the time cardio 2x's a day and even 3x's a day on many occasions. And I surpassed my goal of losing 20 pounds in 91 days with a loss of 21.2 during that frame time. Now my goal is to SLOWLY lose a bit more while maintaining. And then in a couple months ramp it back up again to take it to another level.

I am thrilled to be here. And thrilled with this new lifestyle. And I have this forum to thank for that.

----------


## Phate

I love the dedication, it's that type of drive that helps others to "find the fire" in themselves and as you said, "get out the gate and get going".

Having read over part of your log(i'll read over it completely later, i'm currently cleaning, studying, cooking, and trying to write on here so i'm jumping around constantly), I noticed you prefer organics, which I commend. If you like, i'd be happy to read over your meal plans and possibly recommend a few items which might help with a few deficiencies that I think might be underlying. Plus i think it would open up a nice debate on organics vs. non-organics and the need for phytonutrients, cofactors, and trace elements in one's diet.

----------


## SlimmerMe

THANKS PHATE! Wow, I didn't even realize I liked organics so will be interested to see what you say. Looking forward to it!
ps: I just got some macrogreen and miracle red plus some purple wraath yesterday~

----------


## Phate

okay, let's get this started.

You seem to prescribe to the same thing everyday plan for weight loss, not my favorite but it obviously works for you so in that respect i will focus more on changing specific foods in your diet for the betterment of the whole instead of the whole for the betterment of the diet. To do this in the simplest way i'm going to copy and paste a diet day and write what i would change and why. As a caveot, I need to note that it is difficult to do this with a high degree of specificity due to variables such as nutrient timing, portion size, caloric expenditure, etc… 

Week 20, Day 1

Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Kashi GoLean
Skim milk
peach

Meal
Oat Pancake
Plain greek yogurt
blueberries
sugar free syrup

almonds

CARDIO: 35 minutes HIGH intensity bike ride

Post cardio shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Chicken
salad
Pecans
Balsamic dressing
5 oz wine

I picked this day to start with because overall it’s not a bad day, unless a few things were neglected.

First off, I personally don’t like the whey shake in the morning due to peak amino acid concentrations being around 45-50 minutes prior to ingestion since there aren’t any fat sources present to slow down absorption. Earlier in the thread it was mentioned that casein does some “wretched” things to one’s body, and in a way I agree. It can cause bloating and water retention, but it also has some advantages, specifically in the morning and before bed. Those advantages being that it takes around 8-12 hours to be completely absorbed due to its tendency to “clump” in the stomach and small intentines, and since yogurt is being consumed regularly, the bloating would be minimized, especially if additional enzymes were taken as well or if a few tricks I will mention later are utilized. As for the berries added, bravo, very nice choice, but to be critical, although blackberries and raspberries have very nice glycemic loads due to their fiber/sugar ratio, their antioxidant loads pale in comparison to that that of goji berries and cacao powder, both of which contain over 26,000 and 95,000 ORAC(Oxygen Radical Absorbance Capacity units) per 100g compared to a high of 4000-5000 for raspberries and blackberries. 

The second meal, while not all that bad, does concern me a bit as the proteins found in Kashi cereal are not complete, and while his isn’t necessary, complete sources do need to be a staple in most meals. Also, a few studies I’ve read have shown that skim milk(specifically the lack of fats in it) actually can cause a hunger craving later due to the processed nature of the product. Switching to an organic light soy milk would decrease overall calories, increase satiety, though it would also decrease protein content, which should be increased anyway. Switching the peach for a superfruit such as mango or papaya would increase phytonutrients, cofactors, give a little added fiber, and also add digestive enzymes to the mix. Maybe a little bowl of mixed fruits would be a nice changeup every once in a while, boredom is the killer of most cutting diets after all. 

The pre-cardio meal is a little low in protein for me as well, and I wonder what the stats of the yogurt are. One brand I’ve really come to like is Fage, due to it’s high protein content and low fat/sugar content, but some brands of yogurt, especially greek styled ones, can tend to me very fattening and sugar loaded. The last meal is a good representation of a bedtime meal, and the wine is a nice touch for many reasons, though a red wine with resveratrol is preferred to a white wine, but being a bartender and wine connoisseur myself I completely under the OP’s enjoyment of white over red so in this case I’ll definitely take enjoyment over benefits.

To wrap up, a few things that I would consider added to this kind of diet.
1)	Fish oil- Dozens of reasons why, but it’s been shown to have all kinds of health benefits as well as increasing fat oxidization, making it perfect for a cutting diet
2)	Amino acid supplementation- A constant amino acid pool surplus is a must when your body is teetering on the edge of catabolism and anabolism(To the OP, purple wrath is a good supplement and I’m glad you picked some up)
3)	Spirulina- Enough can’t be said for this stuff. It’s up to 70% protein and the rest is fiber, it’s a complete protein, has more health benefits then almost anything I can think of, and on top of that it’s not very expensive. It can also be liquefied so it’s great on the go.
4)	Raw greens- When I say raw I mean RAW!!! A study done decades ago showed that if a meal contains over 51% cooked food your body actually activates a process called leukocytosis, and attacks that food as if it’s an infection! Also, cooking most foods(eggs would be an exception) inactivates enzymes, destroys fluora, and makes most of the vitamins and minerals(up to 70%) unable to be absorbed. Raw foods also contain intact fibers which aid in digestion and promote fullness and wellbeing.
5)	Cacao- Why? It’s chocolate, who doesn’t like chocolate, lol, and the reason why is that it contains not only a massive antioxidant load, but it’s a rare source of phenylethylamine, which is a neuroamine released during love, and thought to be one of the main neurotransmitters which creates this sensation. Increasing levels of this are shown to increase feelings of wellbeing, fulfillments, and overall happiness, and who doesn’t want that nowadays.

Any questions, comments, or arguments are completely welcome, as long as the OP doesn’t mind, this is her log afterall.

----------


## Twist

What raw greens would you say are best?
Dairy, in your opinion, is a good thing in a diet?
Take spirulina when?
When do you take vitamins (if it matters)?

Phate you have a PM.

----------


## Phate

> What raw greens would you say are best?
> *A good mix is always the best option, but quinoa(actually not a veg, but still amazing), broccoli, asparagus, sweet potatoes, garbanzo beans, butternut squash(great for making squash spaghetti) to name a few*
> Dairy, in your opinion, is a good thing in a diet?
> *For the normal person, hell yeah, as long as it's organic, i.e. non rBST and growth hormone laden. If you don't mind the bloat and water retention you can get at first and stick to healthy live culture laden products I personally like dairy in a diet, just don't go overboard.*
> Take spirulina when?
> *Anytime, it's a complete protein so if you make a drink out of it it's basically a protein shake on steroids(pardon the pun), you really can't beat it at anytime but i would definitely use it in the morning to start your day off strong*
> When do you take vitamins (if it matters)?
> *it really doesn't, I take them in the morning and a bit after midday(basically q12 hours), and don't listen to the bullshit the media keeps putting out, there have only been 10 ALLEGED deaths from vitamin overdose in the last 23 years and none of those have been proven, the main concern is with men since we have a tendency to store iron so i would invest in an iron free MV since we get plenty of iron from our meats. Women don't store iron as much since you menstrate ever month and this is the equivalent of a mild blood letting session which has been the go to treatment for hemochromatosis(too much iron in the blood) since the disease was cataloged.*
> Phate you have a PM.


PM replied

----------


## Twist

Hey this is great. Good stuff here. Off to the store to buy some Spirulina and some cacao!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> *WEEK 19
> 
> TOTAL LOST: 25.2
> 
> In just one week of eating better, I returned to my lowest weight loss minus another .2 off! 
> 
> Amazing how this formula works. Just amazing. 
> *


!!
*work it girl~!*

----------


## gbrice75

> Hey this is great. Good stuff here. Off to the store to buy some Spirulina and some cacao!


Macro Greens contains spirulina, just thought i'd throw that in.  :Big Grin:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Slimmer...girlie, you are doin great! I am so happy for you. Have you had to buy new clothes yet???  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> What raw greens would you say are best?
> Dairy, in your opinion, is a good thing in a diet?
> Take spirulina when?
> When do you take vitamins (if it matters)?
> 
> 
> 
> Phate you have a PM.


THANKS FOR ASKING THIS TWIST~




> Hey this is great. Good stuff here. Off to the store to buy some Spirulina and some cacao!


CACAO BOUND FOR ME TOO TWIST!




> !!
> *work it girl~!*


GIVING MY GO SEXY4! THANKS!




> Macro Greens contains spirulina, just thought i'd throw that in.


GOOD TO KNOW THIS GBRICE~ THANKS!




> Slimmer...girlie, you are doin great! I am so happy for you. Have you had to buy new clothes yet???


THANKS GGR! I TOO AM HAPPY! APPRECIATE IT~ And have been shopping in my own closet! ( don't we all have a few sizes in our closets including a bunch of smaller ones to get into when magic happens...)

----------


## SlimmerMe

> okay, let's get this started.
> 
> You seem to prescribe to the same thing everyday plan for weight loss, not my favorite but it obviously works for you so in that respect i will focus more on changing specific foods in your diet for the betterment of the whole instead of the whole for the betterment of the diet. To do this in the simplest way i'm going to copy and paste a diet day and write what i would change and why. As a caveot, I need to note that it is difficult to do this with a high degree of specificity due to variables such as nutrient timing, portion size, caloric expenditure, etc… 
> 
> Week 20, Day 1
> 
> Shake
> 1 scoop whey
> raspberries
> ...


*OH MY GOSH PHATE! I FEEL LIKE I JUST GOT PUSHED UP FURTHER TO THE MT TOP! THIS IS GREAT INFO AND I AM GOING TO READ AND RE-READ THIS TO ABSORB IT! I JUST GOT ONLINE (as I tried earlier today but kept locking up on me so I went swimming) and want to digest all of this so I can figure all of this out. Thank you for taking the time with all of these specific suggestions. Before all of this is over, I feel like I will be able to write a dissertation! or at best a thesis! 
*
*REALLY APPRECIATE IT A WHOLE LOT PHATE!*

----------


## SlimmerMe

> First off, I personally don’t like the *whey shake* in the morning due to peak amino acid concentrations being around 45-50 minutes prior to ingestion since there aren’t any fat sources present to slow down absorption. Earlier in the thread it was mentioned that *casein* does some “wretched” things to one’s body, and in a way I agree. It can cause bloating and water retention, but it also has some advantages, specifically in the morning and before bed. Those advantages being that it takes around 8-12 hours to be completely absorbed due to its tendency to “clump” in the stomach and small intentines, and since yogurt is being consumed regularly, the bloating would be minimized, especially if additional *enzymes* were taken as well or if a few tricks I will mention later are utilized. As for the berries added, bravo, very nice choice, but to be critical, although blackberries and raspberries have very nice glycemic loads due to their fiber/sugar ratio, their antioxidant loads pale in comparison to that that of *goji berries* and *cacao powder*, both of which contain over 26,000 and 95,000 ORAC(Oxygen Radical Absorbance Capacity units) per 100g compared to a high of 4000-5000 for raspberries and blackberries. 
> 
> The second meal, while not all that bad, does concern me a bit as the proteins found in *Kash*i cereal are not complete, and while his isn’t necessary, complete sources do need to be a staple in most meals. Also, a few studies I’ve read have shown that *skim milk*(specifically the lack of fats in it) actually can cause a hunger craving later due to the processed nature of the product. Switching to an organic light soy milk would decrease overall calories, increase satiety, though it would also decrease protein content, which should be increased anyway. Switching the peach for a superfruit such as mango or papaya would increase phytonutrients, cofactors, give a little added fiber, and also add digestive enzymes to the mix. Maybe a *little bowl of mixed fruits* would be a nice changeup every once in a while, boredom is the killer of most cutting diets after all. 
> 
> The pre-cardio meal is a little low in protein for me as well, and I wonder what the stats of the yogurt are. One brand I’ve really come to like is *Fage*, due to it’s high protein content and low fat/sugar content, but some brands of yogurt, especially greek styled ones, can tend to me very fattening and sugar loaded. The last meal is a good representation of a bedtime meal, and the *wine* is a nice touch for many reasons, though a red wine with resveratrol is preferred to a white wine, but being a bartender and wine connoisseur myself I completely under the OP’s enjoyment of white over red so in this case I’ll definitely take *enjoyment* over benefits.
> 
> To wrap up, a few things that I would consider added to this kind of diet.
> 1)	*Fish oil*- Dozens of reasons why, but it’s been shown to have all kinds of health benefits as well as increasing fat oxidization, making it perfect for a cutting diet
> 2)	*Amino acid supplementation*- A constant amino acid pool surplus is a must when your body is teetering on the edge of catabolism and anabolism(To the OP, *purple wrath* is a good supplement and I’m glad you picked some up)
> ...



Here goes. My goal? Change my eating habits one by one so I make it a lifestyle. A lifestyle I will stick to forever and ever for once and for all. And any baby step ideas/tips along the way will sure mostly be appreciated. 

Phate: Thank you for helping me to make this a successful journey.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My Questions/Comments:

Is there a way I could slow down the whey absorption so I could drink it first thing in the morning? It seems the whey I have doesn't seem to have casein in it. Would it be better if it did have casein? confused a bit on this...as to the difference or if one is better than the other or if in fact better to have a blend perhaps...

And re: post fasted cardio. Would the whey shake be okay to have after fasted cardio? since fast absorption for my muscles? Keeping fingers crossed post cardio whey is okay....

NOTE: I am so into the shake as it gets me going in the morning and quite honestly afraid to not have it since if I don't, then I might not eat for a couple hours. A bad habit which needs to be broken but I am being honest here. So getting the shake in helps me to avoid this from happening. Weak argument but the truth. 

And enzymes. What kind? any special type? please..

Goji berries. Never even tried them. Have no idea what they taste like.

Now....the piece de resistance. Cacao. I have a serious question about this. I have been a chocoholic for years. And I am not kidding when I say this. With no exaggeration I have been known to eat chocolate all day long whether expensive chocolate or cheap chocolate. And once I do start eating chocolate? It is ALL I can think about as I will route my day to find it. Short of going into what all I have done to get my hands on chocolate since I do not want to contaminate my log with my obsessive behavior, do you think adding cacao for someone like me would be worth the risk? Because it I get a taste of it? All bets could possibly be off; hence the great sense of well being I experience while on it.

Kashi cereal. Is there another cereal you recommend which might be a bit better? The one I get has 13grams of protein. And skim milk? interesting about the cravings....

Fruit: Before starting this log? I rarely ate it. So now that I am enjoying fruit I will add some mixed fruits to get more variety.

Yogurt. I am eating Chobani. I did start out with Fage and then found Chobani to be more available in stores so I tended to stay with it. And I only get plain Chobani. Sometimes in a blue moon I will get vanilla chobani for a chicken dish which only has a couple teaspoons on it.

Wine~ oh so fine. And I am happy to hear you enjoy it too! I am a Pinot girl.

Fish Oil. Just this week learned about this and on my list to get. So thanks for reaffirming the importance of fish oil.

Amino Acid Supplementation. Is the Purple Wraath good for this or do I need something else too?

Spirulina. I will get some of this too. Any particular thing I need to look for? how much? and how often? and what time of day?

Raw Greens. Here is another BIG challenge. I know I need more greens. I need to find some greens I like. So few greens attract me. Yet another thing to overcome. Meantime, what about the MacroGreen and Miracle Red? Will this help at all?
Lettuce is my major green at the moment. Sad but true. As a kid I sat at the table stirring my plate with a fork trying to make it look like I ate my greens....

------------------------------------------------------------

Looking forward to what you have to say.....
Please try to understand this: Before starting my log? If you saw what I was eating? You would........well.............let me put it this way.....hmmmmmmm.....Words cannot describe.........

Bottom line: I need to make sure I choose good, better, best as opposed to bad, worse or horrible to keep up my momentum. I am still as raw as a raw green bean on this....

THANKS PHATE!

ps: When you mentioned it seems I prefer organics, could you elaborate on why this is so? I had no idea!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Week 20, Day 2*

Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Kashi GoLean
Skim milk

Meal
Oat Pancake
Plain greek yogurt
blueberries
sugar free syrup

6 oz plain yogurt
peach

SWIMMING: 25 minute lap swim

Meal
Pre-planned cheat meal
Chicken quesadilla with beans
4 oz wine

----------


## Phate

> Here goes. My goal? Change my eating habits one by one so I make it a lifestyle. A lifestyle I will stick to forever and ever for once and for all. And any baby step ideas/tips along the way will sure mostly be appreciated. 
> 
> Phate: Thank you for helping me to make this a successful journey.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> My Questions/Comments:
> 
> Is there a way I could slow down the whey absorption so I could drink it first thing in the morning? It seems the whey I have doesn't seem to have casein in it. Would it be better if it did have casein? confused a bit on this...as to the difference or if one is better than the other or if in fact better to have a blend perhaps...
> *Adding fats such as olive oil, nuts, fish oil, flaxseed oil etc... can slow digestion since the pyloric sphincter between the stomach small intestines closes off when fats are present(i'll elaborate if anyone is interested), also adding fiber slows digestion as well, though not quite as much. As to which is better between casein and whey, they do different things and have different amino acid profiles, but the main difference is speed of digestion, casein takes 8-12 hours while whey takes only 40-50 minutes. If your goal is to lose bf and not directed specifically to gaining muscle then a balanced protein containing fast, medium and slow digesting proteins would be best as that would keep a stable amino acid concentration in the blood which the body could use at any time(if you want help formulating one then i'm sure we can help with that as well). Btw, i would check to make sure your protein contains whey isolate and not whey concentrate, the main difference being the percentage of whey that each must contain, isolate being favored over concentrate since it has around 10% less room for filler if the old standards still apply(I've been out of this game for a couple years and just recently got back in so i'm still a bit rusty and need to refresh my knowledge on quite a few things).*
> ...


*I understand, as i've told a few people, around 9-10 years ago when I was 12-13, I was over 40%bf, 240lbs at 4'11, quite literally a walking sphere, with Sara Lee and Papa John as my only friends, and almost needed heart surgery as well as developed diabetes, i've been to hell and back transforming my body and continue to do so today, as i'm sure I will for the rest of my life. Everyone starts somewhere and there is noone that can't improve upon themselves, but doing so is a PITA. Luckily, the hardest step by far is the first and that is well behind you, the only way to move now is forward.*

----------


## SlimmerMe

WHEW PHATE! I need a cup of coffee to go over this plus make my dog sit still so I can concentrate!

THIS STUFF IS AMAZING! THANKS!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Is there a way I could slow down the whey absorption so I could drink it first thing in the morning? It seems the whey I have doesn't seem to have casein in it. Would it be better if it did have casein? confused a bit on this...as to the difference or if one is better than the other or if in fact better to have a blend perhaps...
Adding fats such as olive oil, nuts, fish oil, flaxseed oil etc... can slow digestion *SOUNDS GREAT and will get some fish oil asap* since the pyloric sphincter between the stomach small intestines closes off when fats are present(i'll elaborate if anyone is interested), also adding fiber slows digestion as well, though not quite as much. As to which is better between casein and whey, they do different things and have different amino acid profiles, but the main difference is speed of digestion, casein takes 8-12 hours while whey takes only 40-50 minutes. If your goal is to lose bf *YES THIS IS THE GOAL TO LOSE BF* and not directed specifically to gaining muscle then a balanced protein containing fast, medium and slow digesting proteins would be best as that would keep a stable amino acid concentration in the blood which the body could use at any time(if you want help formulating one then i'm sure we can help with that as well) *WOULD LOVE THIS RECIPE!* Btw, i would check to make sure your protein contains whey isolate  *IT DOES: Amplified Wheybolic 60 ( hope okay since I like the vanilla one)* and not whey concentrate, the main difference being the percentage of whey that each must contain, isolate being favored over concentrate since it has around 10% less room for filler if the old standards still apply(I've been out of this game for a couple years and just recently got back in so i'm still a bit rusty and need to refresh my knowledge on quite a few things).
And re: post fasted cardio. Would the whey shake be okay to have after fasted cardio? since fast absorption for my muscles? Keeping fingers crossed post cardio whey is okay....
Lol at the finger's crossed, yes, fasted cardio should be done in an aerobic state(btw there is a great debate thread on this if you want me to post the link) so there won't be much post metabolic enhancement(the afterburn effect),* CONFUSED...so the whey is fine after fasted cardio re: debate over this or the fasted cardio?[/B] And I have read so many threads here too about all of this fasted or not and all I can say is that I think fasted cardio helped me tremendously to get the loss I got..therefore anything after fasted cardio is fair game
GOT 'CHA!

NOTE: I am so into the shake as it gets me going in the morning and quite honestly afraid to not have it since if I don't, then I might not eat for a couple hours. A bad habit which needs to be broken but I am being honest here. So getting the shake in helps me to avoid this from happening. Weak argument but the truth. 
Whey has been shown to actually decrease levels of Neuropeptide Y36(NPY) if i remember correctly as well as a few other hunger inducers, so a shake in the morning is great, GREAT AND MUSIC TO MY EARS...especially after fasted cardio since your glycogen levels will be extremely low causing the brain to induce hunger, specifically sugar cravings.

And enzymes. What kind? any special type? please..
Digestive, betaine, bromelain, papaya extract, protease, trypsinogen, etc... i've used super enzymes by NOW which are cheap and actually give me a bunch of energy, but anything that contains several good enzymes is fine. WILL ORDER SOME ENZYMES SOON...
Goji berries. Never even tried them. Have no idea what they taste like.
not bad at all, most of the time they are dried, but you can also soak them overnight in water and then use the berries for cooking and add the liquid to shakes, and everyday drinks for a huge antioxidant kick. They can be a bit expensive since they are finicky about their environment and are grown almost exclusively in the Himalayan mountains of Tibet.
SOUNDS EXOTIC!

Now....the piece de resistance. Cacao. I have a serious question about this. I have been a chocoholic for years. And I am not kidding when I say this. With no exaggeration I have been known to eat chocolate all day long whether expensive chocolate or cheap chocolate. And once I do start eating chocolate? It is ALL I can think about as I will route my day to find it. Short of going into what all I have done to get my hands on chocolate since I do not want to contaminate my log with my obsessive behavior, do you think adding cacao for someone like me would be worth the risk? Because it I get a taste of it? All bets could possibly be off; hence the great sense of well being I experience while on it.
Here's the thing, when I say cacao i mean bitter cacao, not hersheys or godiva. You have to remember that heating an enzyme deforms and degrades it permanently so any chocolate that has been already combined with sugar is, for our purposes at least, useless. I understand the cravings as it's been documented that the PEA in chocolate stimulates post synaptic neurons in proximity to the pleasure center, which can cause dopamine and serotonin release similar to taking opiates, though obviously not as strong. The cacao I am referring to will probably be nibs or in powder form, but either way it shouldn't be pre-sweetened, which should help you curb the cravings, though if you must(for a little cheat), you can use artificial sweeteners(even though I don't particularly like them) with cacao and some protein powder to make a pseudo chocolate drink if you mix them right. 
WHEW! WHAT A RELIEF! So...what exactly do I get? and is this in the regular grocery store or somewhere else? 

Kashi cereal. Is there another cereal you recommend which might be a bit better? The one I get has 13grams of protein . And skim milk? interesting about the cravings....
The study actually dealt with people on planes or traveling, in which case the fat from 1% decreased the insulin spike, thus creating a longer feeling of satiety, I really don't mind the Kashi as a cereal, but on the same hand I don't like cereals much since they are all processed to some extent.
If you don't mind, then I think pretty much fine~ thanks

Fruit: Before starting this log? I rarely ate it. So now that I am enjoying fruit I will add some mixed fruits to get more variety.

Yogurt. I am eating Chobani. I did start out with Fage and then found Chobani to be more available in stores so I tended to stay with it. And I only get plain Chobani. Sometimes in a blue moon I will get vanilla chobani for a chicken dish which only has a couple teaspoons on it.
We don't have that brand where i am so i had to look it up, but it seems to be a very good line, I particularly like the diversity of active cultures, great choice!! THANKS! I love the texture too. More creamy like whipped cream on top of my oat pancakes~

Wine~ oh so fine. And I am happy to hear you enjoy it too! I am a Pinot girl.
Personally I am a beer guy(microbrews almost exclusively, normally spiced and always unfiltered and unpasteurized), but if I drink wine it's normally a nice red(sangria especially, but it has to be homemade so I can control the sugar content and increase the fruit) or a dry white. A PREMIUM BEER GUY

Fish Oil. Just this week learned about this and on my list to get. So thanks for reaffirming the importance of fish oil.

Amino Acid Supplementation. Is the Purple Wraath good for this or do I need something else too?Purple wraath is pretty good, it lacks L-glutamine, but that is cheap and you could easily add that in separately, i would personally, but aside from that fact it's a good supplement from the nutritional info i'm looking at.
SO I WILL ADD THE L-Glutamine and I am gtg? 

Spirulina. I will get some of this too. Any particular thing I need to look for? how much? and how often? and what time of day?As i mentioned with Twist, it's good anytime, but I would add a little to your shakes to help mask it's flavor if you get it in powder form or just morning and midday if you get caps.
[B]THINK I WILL DO CAPS! I remember doing this a long time ago and man o man....tasted yukky with horrible after taste but will sure give it a go now that I know the MAGIC POWER of it!
*
Raw Greens. Here is another BIG challenge. I know I need more greens. I need to find some greens I like. So few greens attract me. Yet another thing to overcome. Meantime, what about the MacroGreen and Miracle Red? Will this help at all?yes, those are great, but still not a substitute since most of the enzymes, phytos, flavonoids etc.. can be lost in the processing
Lettuce is my major green at the moment. Sad but true. As a kid I sat at the table stirring my plate with a fork trying to make it look like I ate my greens....I did as well, but think of it this way, did you start off as a kid liking wine like you do now? I know I personally didn't like beer at all but now I thoroughly enjoy it's complexities and variances. If you keep trying different greens then eventually you will find something that works for you, in the meantime, CHEAT LOL, spirulina and chlorella are two of the best green in the world, so sneak them into your shakes and take them in cap form until you find some real raw veggies you like. As my dad always said about the gym, "you have to keep training till you like it, then keep training till you love it, that's the only way for most people."
*THEN SPIRULINA AND CHLORELLA IT IS TO GET GOING! THANKS! VERY SMART DAD OF YOURS!*

------------------------------------------------------------

Looking forward to what you have to say.....
Please try to understand this: Before starting my log? If you saw what I was eating? You would........well.............let me put it this way.....hmmmmmmm.....Words cannot describe.........

Bottom line: I need to make sure I choose good, better, best as opposed to bad, worse or horrible to keep up my momentum. I am still as raw as a raw green bean on this....

THANKS PHATE!

ps: When you mentioned it seems I prefer organics, could you elaborate on why this is so? I had no idea!
I understand, as i've told a few people, around 9-10 years ago when I was 12-13, I was over 40%bf, 240lbs at 4'11, quite literally a walking sphere, with Sara Lee and Papa John as my only friends, and almost needed heart surgery as well as developed diabetes, i've been to hell and back transforming my body and continue to do so today, as i'm sure I will for the rest of my life. Everyone starts somewhere and there is noone that can't improve upon themselves, but doing so is a PITA. Luckily, the hardest step by far is the first and that is well behind you, the only way to move now is forward.
*NOT ONLY ARE YOU A FOOD WIZARD YOU ARE A PSYCHOLOGIST TOO! THANKS SO SO MUCH PHATE!*

----------


## Phate

add the glutamine and you should be pretty well set for branched chained aminos, glutamine is one of the most important which is why I mentioned it, though Leucine is right up there as well(but it's in the purple wraath).

As far as getting cacao, you should be able to get cacao powder in the bakery section of your grocery store and cacao nibs in the whole foods section or at a whole foods store if you have one.

As far as formulating a protein recipe, that can take a little time, but when i'm done with my chores and cardio i'll work one up and put it in the thread for critique by GB, Twist, etc....The more the merrier as far as dieting critiques are concerned IMHO

----------


## SlimmerMe

> add the glutamine and you should be pretty well set for branched chained aminos, glutamine is one of the most important which is why I mentioned it, though Leucine is right up there as well(but it's in the purple wraath).
> 
> As far as getting cacao, you should be able to get cacao powder in the bakery section of your grocery store and cacao nibs in the whole foods section or at a whole foods store if you have one.
> 
> As far as formulating a protein recipe, that can take a little time, but when i'm done with my chores and cardio i'll work one up and put it in the thread for critique by GB, Twist, etc....The more the merrier as far as dieting critiques are concerned IMHO


MAN you are fast! I was trying to re-edit as the site kept locking up on me AGAIN just as I was typing to make my bold red colors show up better!

*REALLY AM EXCITED WITH ALL OF YOUR HELP PHATE!*

----------


## Phate

not a problem, it's what I live for

----------


## Twist

Shit I bought hersheys 100% cacao... That's all safeway had. Two big tubs lol. Now I gotta redo this.

----------


## gbrice75

Cocoa and Cacao powders are essentially the same thing. We can split hairs over the (IMO) slight differences, but generally they're the same. That said, I use unsweetened natural cocoa powder in every one of my blended smoothie protein shakes.

----------


## Twist

But phate said, " when I say cacao i mean bitter cacao, not hersheys or godiva. You have to remember that heating an enzyme deforms and degrades it permanently so any chocolate that has been already combined with sugar is, for our purposes at least, useless" 
So is yours heated or processed like he's talking about? This cacao is new to me.

----------


## gbrice75

> But phate said, " when I say cacao i mean bitter cacao, not hersheys or godiva. You have to remember that heating an enzyme deforms and degrades it permanently so any chocolate that has been already combined with sugar is, for our purposes at least, useless" 
> So is yours heated or processed like he's talking about? This cacao is new to me.


Mine is natural, unsweetened cocoa powder. Below is some info I dug up, but can't attest to it's accuracy:

*Cacoa powder vs. Cocoa powder*

Cocoa powder and cacao powder is the same.

What is considered "raw" cacao is suppose to be a cocoa powder that has been in a process that never exceeded 110 degrees Fahrenheit...which is already an almost impossible scenario, since cocoa beans are grown in the Equator, and you may exceed that temperature while drying in the patio under the sun covered with black linens (to heat it up and allow the fermentation of the bean)....and yes, you need to dry them, otherwise they will rotten in a few days, and the shell will be too difficult to peel off.

Back to cocoa powder....
ALL cocoa powder comes from the cocoa bean, which without the shell is called cocoa nib (a.k.a. cacao nib). The first step is grinding of the nib (which again, when you grind something to such small particle size you will create a lot of friction with -that's right - heat!). That will give you the cocoa/cacao paste (a.k.a. cacao mass or liquor), which has about 50 to 56% fat (cocoa butter) in it...and ALL cocoa powders have to go through that stage.

Next stage is to take some of that butter away, which the raw community claims can be done through "cold pressing". For any that don't understand that term, cold pressing is done with oils like olive oil to preserve the oil almost intact by cooling the press plates while applying pressure (pressure generates heat, therefore it needs to be cooled). But here is a reminder, olive oil is liquid in room temperature, cocoa butter is SOLID, and it STARTS melting at about 100 degrees Fahrenheit ... so, you cannot control and cool it to a point where it will be still in a solid phase, because it cannot be pressed and "flow" out.

Last operation is to grind the solids left in the press, again - heat...and there is your cocoa powder or cacao powder... you tell me if you call it "raw", a term not defined by the FDA for cocoa, and that can be used by anyone just to sell the cocoa to a much higher price. Maybe that is why bigger, more serious companies don't have this product, since they do not want to be liable for false advertising...

Regarding "Raw" cocoa nibs or cocoa beans...yes, that is possible, and the only concern is the high bacteriological plate count... but how much you want to train your immune system is up to each individual. And yes, the less manipulated the cocoa, the more polyphenols and healthy chemicals you will obtain from it.

There is also a difference between alkalized or ducthed powders, and the natural ones (which do not contain any potassium carbonate), being the second ones the ones containing more of the healthy properties (antioxidants). But that is totally different than claiming a "raw" cocoa powder.

So, that is my explanation, and again, I respect anyone's opinion on what they want to eat or how they want to consume it. I just disagree with misleading the general public just to make juicy profits.

----------


## gbrice75

Jeez SM, I just realized i'm hijacking your entire thread with this 'nutrition-geek' stuff. Say the word and i'll edit this, remove it and either start a new thread or repost in my own log. Don't want to bog yours down with a bunch of clutter.

----------


## RaginCajun

wow! slim, your thread has been taken up a notch!!!!! i have some reading to do on this. can't wait to see what happens after you get this info soaked in. it seems that this will spark/ignite a new fire!

----------


## Phate

> Shit I bought hersheys 100% cacao... That's all safeway had. Two big tubs lol. Now I gotta redo this.


Lol, that's perfectly fine, I actually use hershey's brand as well sometimes, I was meaning a hershey's bar that has had sugar MELTED into it, that's where the degradation happens, but what you have is perfectly fine.

----------


## SexySweetheart

oh my gawd SM... alot ta take in lady lol ... :Hmmmm: 
the chocolate (in any form) would be my killer~ hats off to you if you can do this/have the restraint...as a fellow choc addict, this would scared the h*ll outta me. 
Goji berries are good, i used to get the ones dipped in choc (lol, see...addict lol)
the info and motovation from your thread is incredable..thank for sharing!

----------


## gbrice75

cacoa/cocoa + splenda = not bad.

----------


## Twist

> Lol, that's perfectly fine, I actually use hershey's brand as well sometimes, I was meaning a hershey's bar that has had sugar MELTED into it, that's where the degradation happens, but what you have is perfectly fine.


ok sick lol. Thanks for the info gb

----------


## SlimmerMe

> not a problem, it's what I live for


AND WE ARE HAPPY TO HEAR THIS PHATE! Since all of us want to learn learn learn~




> Shit I bought hersheys 100% cacao... That's all safeway had. Two big tubs lol. Now I gotta redo this.


Sounds like you are gtg!




> Cocoa and Cacao powders are essentially the same thing. We can split hairs over the (IMO) slight differences, but generally they're the same. That said, I use unsweetened natural cocoa powder in every one of my blended smoothie protein shakes.


Cocoa and Cacao.....makes me lick my chops




> But phate said, " when I say cacao i mean bitter cacao, not hersheys or godiva. You have to remember that heating an enzyme deforms and degrades it permanently so any chocolate that has been already combined with sugar is, for our purposes at least, useless" 
> So is yours heated or processed like he's talking about? This cacao is new to me.


New to me too Twist!




> Mine is natural, unsweetened cocoa powder. Below is some info I dug up, but can't attest to it's accuracy:
> 
> *Cacoa powder vs. Cocoa powder*
> 
> Cocoa powder and cacao powder is the same.
> 
> What is considered "raw" cacao is suppose to be a cocoa powder that has been in a process that never exceeded 110 degrees Fahrenheit...which is already an almost impossible scenario, since cocoa beans are grown in the Equator, and you may exceed that temperature while drying in the patio under the sun covered with black linens (to heat it up and allow the fermentation of the bean)....and yes, you need to dry them, otherwise they will rotten in a few days, and the shell will be too difficult to peel off.
> 
> Back to cocoa powder....
> ...


Whew! more to read....thanks!




> Jeez SM, I just realized i'm hijacking your entire thread with this 'nutrition-geek' stuff. Say the word and i'll edit this, remove it and either start a new thread or repost in my own log. Don't want to bog yours down with a bunch of clutter.


I love it Gbrice...ANY TIME! Great info coming out here so keep it coming!




> wow! slim, your thread has been taken up a notch!!!!! i have some reading to do on this. can't wait to see what happens after you get this info soaked in. it seems that this will spark/ignite a new fire!


No kidding! Feel like I am about to reach the top of a mt! I need to review all of this again and again!




> Lol, that's perfectly fine, I actually use hershey's brand as well sometimes, I was meaning a hershey's bar that has had sugar MELTED into it, that's where the degradation happens, but what you have is perfectly fine.


Glad it is cleared up now Phate so we make sure we get the right stuff. Just look at what chocolate does to all of us!




> oh my gawd SM... alot ta take in lady lol ...
> the chocolate (in any form) would be my killer~ hats off to you if you can do this/have the restraint...as a fellow choc addict, this would scared the h*ll outta me. 
> Goji berries are good, i used to get the ones dipped in choc (lol, see...addict lol)
> the info and motovation from your thread is incredable..thank for sharing!


Did you read the part where I asked Phate if all of this was okay for a chocoholic? Interesting info....Makes me a bit nervous I confess....




> cacoa/cocoa + splenda = not bad.


ummmm...ummmmmm....... good......




> ok sick lol. Thanks for the info gb


*THANKS TO ALL OF YOU FOR ALL THE INFO!*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 20, DAY 3*

Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Kashi GoLean
Skim milk
blueberries

Meal
Oat Pancake: oatmeal, egg whites, 1% cottage cheese
1 fried egg with Pam
Sugar free syrup

CARDIO: JOGGING in waist high water for 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Greek Salad
Grilled chicken
Feta cheese
Greek dressing
4 oz wine

----------


## gbrice75

^^ looking good SM, more back to 'normal'.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Slimmer...remind me what your new goal is for this leg of "the journey" ?!?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> ^^ looking good SM, more back to 'normal'.


Thanks Gbrice and feeling more normal too~




> Slimmer...remind me what your new goal is for this leg of "the journey" ?!?


For now I am looking to pretty much maintain. And if I lose a pound here or there then great! I want to maintain a bit to reset a set point so my body gets used to this weight. Plus wanting to keep my skin tight along the way which is a big reason I want to maintain for a bit. Then I plan to take it to another level in a couple months and really tighten up the belt.

----------


## Sicko

Hunhh...jogging in water?? What I good idea!! I never thought of that...I have bed knees and am unable to run without causing way more harm than good..I tried swimming again but my pool is so small and crowded with kids it is hardly worth it...Not to mention then you have to worry about choking on the water when you get winded..which happens quickly..heheheh..I will have to give that a shot..Thanks for the tip Slimmer !!!!
BTW keep it up you are really doing a great job...

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Hunhh...jogging in water?? What I good idea!! I never thought of that...I have bed knees and am unable to run without causing way more harm than good..I tried swimming again but my pool is so small and crowded with kids it is hardly worth it...Not to mention then you have to worry about choking on the water when you get winded..which happens quickly..heheheh..I will have to give that a shot..Thanks for the tip Slimmer !!!!
> BTW keep it up you are really doing a great job...


Plus it is fun especially if outdoors in the sun. I too do the jog when the pool is full of activity since swimming laps would not be peaceful with all the jumping in and out. I also mimic jump roping too to add variety. I find that the waist high water will get your heart rate up. And if not, then fling your arms around or better yet, keep 'em high up in the air straight above your head for as long as possible. 

Glad you like the idea. Thanks for your support....And I am going to call you: Health-O!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 20, DAY 4*

Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
GoLean Kashi
Skim milk
blueberries

Cliff Builder bar

WORKOUT:
Leg Press
Hack Squats
Leg Ext
Leg Curls
Incline Chest
Lat Pull downs
Deadlifts
Bend Over Rows
Calves
Abductor
Adductor

Meal
Green Salad
1 whole boiled egg
2 boiled egg whites
carrot slices, radish slices
thai dressing

sugar free pecan turtles~spur of moment temptation in drug store as getting my fish oil

Meal
Greek Salad
Grilled Chicken
feta
greek dressing
4 oz wine

----------


## dec11

> oh my gawd SM... alot ta take in lady lol ...
> the *chocolate* (in any form) would be my killer~ hats off to you if you can do this/have the restraint...as a fellow choc addict, this would scared the h*ll outta me. 
> Goji berries are good, i used to get the ones dipped in choc (lol, see...addict lol)
> the info and motovation from your thread is incredable..thank for sharing!


a treat of a reasonable amount of dark chocolate wont do you any harm on a sunday, im a chocoholic also but dark choc doesnt set me off on a binge like milk choc would, basically i can take and leave dark, with milk im a junkie lol

----------


## SexySweetheart

^^ & *"Did you read the part where I asked Phate if all of this was okay for a chocoholic? Interesting info....Makes me a bit nervous I confess...."*
lmao..I used to reward my self weekly with a visit to Godiva store for a truffle if I worked out 7days solid ~ how stupid was that?! lol, ahhhh the silly justifications we overlook/ignore/convence ourselfs of....but the thing for me was that it started with 1 truffle per week yet ended months later with my weekly treat being a whole d*mn box of the balls of fat, that now took up residence on my hips. lol Godiva = the devil  :Bat Angel:  

good thing you (Dec) have more restraint lol _*she mumbles:__lucky son-of-a-b*thch*_ lol ... Im sure SM will be fine if she braves adding the recomendations, she seems pretty d*mn h*ll bent on meeting her goals  :Wink:

----------


## Twist

> a treat of a reasonable amount of dark chocolate wont do you any harm on a sunday, im a chocoholic also but dark choc doesnt set me off on a binge like milk choc would, basically i can take and leave dark, with milk im a junkie lol


Have you tried having some chocolate when you get a headache? Try it lol.

----------


## gbrice75

> a treat of a reasonable amount of dark chocolate wont do you any harm on a sunday, im a chocoholic also but dark choc doesnt set me off on a binge like milk choc would, basically i can take and leave dark, with milk im a junkie lol


x2, absolutely! ps - wtf are you doing in the diet section??? Good to see you here in any event mate!  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> a treat of a reasonable amount of dark chocolate wont do you any harm on a sunday, im a chocoholic also but dark choc doesnt set me off on a binge like milk choc would, basically i can take and leave dark, with milk im a junkie lol


Then you are not classified as a true Chocoholic! LOL!




> ^^ & *"Did you read the part where I asked Phate if all of this was okay for a chocoholic? Interesting info....Makes me a bit nervous I confess...."*
> lmao..I used to reward my self weekly with a visit to Godiva store for a truffle if I worked out 7days solid ~ how stupid was that?! lol, ahhhh the silly justifications we overlook/ignore/convence ourselfs of....but the thing for me was that it started with 1 truffle per week yet ended months later with my weekly treat being a whole d*mn box of the balls of fat, that now took up residence on my hips. lol Godiva = the devil  
> 
> good thing you (Dec) have more restraint lol _*she mumbles:__lucky son-of-a-b*thch*_ lol ... Im sure SM will be fine if she braves adding the recomendations, she seems pretty d*mn h*ll bent on meeting her goals


We shall see if I brave into these recommendations......I tread lightly here....and am shaking in my boots!




> Have you tried having some chocolate when you get a headache? Try it lol.


Let me put it this way: if I go on a binge? then the headache comes and begs for more!




> x2, absolutely! ps - wtf are you doing in the diet section??? Good to see you here in any event mate!


CUZ DEC LUVS ME!!! THAT IS WHY! LOL LOL LOL!!!

----------


## gbrice75

Hey SM, your monitor title - is that the one I came up with, or am I thinking of something else? If so, did you recently change to that? I don't remember seeing it before. If i'm right, i'm flattered lol!

----------


## Sicko

> Plus it is fun especially if outdoors in the sun. I too do the jog when the pool is full of activity since swimming laps would not be peaceful with all the jumping in and out. I also mimic jump roping too to add variety. I find that the waist high water will get your heart rate up. And if not, then fling your arms around or better yet, keep 'em high up in the air straight above your head for as long as possible. 
> 
> Glad you like the idea. Thanks for your support....*And I am going to call you: Health-O!*




Heheheheh...the nickname doesnt really apply to my health condition...Thanks though..  :Roll:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Hey SM, your monitor title - is that the one I came up with, or am I thinking of something else? If so, did you recently change to that? I don't remember seeing it before. If i'm right, i'm flattered lol!


Well well well...I suppose someone was at work behind the scenes more than we realize! I had no idea until you just pointed this out. I wonder how long it has been there? AND! YES!! YOU were the one who suggested this originally when I could get my title with 3,000 posts. I remember this very well. So whoever the little fairy is must think a lot like you! 




> [/B]
> 
> Heheheheh...the nickname doesnt really apply to my health condition...Thanks though..


LOL! I was assuming so. As in "bad is good" etc.....

----------


## gbrice75

> Well well well...I suppose someone was at work behind the scenes more than we realize! I had no idea until you just pointed this out. I wonder how long it has been there? AND! YES!! YOU were the one who suggested this originally when I could get my title with 3,000 posts. I remember this very well. So whoever the little fairy is must think a lot like you!


LoL, who is this fairy!!!???

Unfortunately, it occurred to me where I got this from - take a look at gixxerboy's title. Argh!!! It's ok though, we don't have to tell him - it can be our little secret (well, us and the rest of your readers!)  :Wink:

----------


## SexySweetheart

[QUOTE=SlimmerMe;5721566]Well well well...I suppose someone was at work behind the scenes more than we realize! I had no idea until you just pointed this out. I wonder how long it has been there? AND! YES!! YOU were the one who suggested this originally when I could get my title with 3,000 posts. I remember this very well. So whoever the little fairy is must think a lot like you! 
QUOTE]

----------


## SlimmerMe

> LoL, who is this fairy!!!???
> 
> Unfortunately, it occurred to me where I got this from - take a look at gixxerboy's title. Argh!!! It's ok though, we don't have to tell him - it can be our little secret (well, us and the rest of your readers!)


hmmmmmmm......could be? Admin?

[QUOTE=Sexy4mySweetheart;5721578]


> Well well well...I suppose someone was at work behind the scenes more than we realize! I had no idea until you just pointed this out. I wonder how long it has been there? AND! YES!! YOU were the one who suggested this originally when I could get my title with 3,000 posts. I remember this very well. So whoever the little fairy is must think a lot like you! 
> QUOTE]


Thanks! cute cute cute!

(Gbrice is referring to the "Extraordinaire" part which all of the sudden appeared, we are assuming just today~)

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 20, DAY 5*

Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Tuna
lite mayo
almonds
lettuce
ice-tea

crackers, diet coke

SWIMMING: laps for 25 minutes

Post swim shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
skewer of pork 
rice
salad
greek dressing
2 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 20, DAY 6*

Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
GoLean Cereal
Skim milk
peach

Meal
skewer pork souvlaki
rice
salad
tea

CARDIO: Jogging waist high water for 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Almonds

Meal
Skewer chicken
rice
salad
4 oz wine

----------


## SexySweetheart

http://youtu.be/7GMD9DvztVs

----------


## RaginCajun

> http://youtu.be/7GMD9DvztVs


hahaha! actually, i think she prefers a pinot!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

slim, looking good as always. it looks as if you are adding some different foods into your diet, more of a variety. have you tried the cocoa or gogi berries yet?

----------


## SexySweetheart

> hahaha! actually, i think she prefers a pinot!!!


she does  :Smilie:  ...Im slowly exposing her the the reds in an attempt to bring her to the dark side muaahahahahaha

...*said very sarcastily with a HUGE smile* ... and yes, SM have you tried the evil coca suggestion yet? (as fellow chocaholic Im thinking NO, lol)

----------


## RaginCajun

> she does  ...Im slowly exposing her the the reds in an attempt to bring her to the dark side muaahahahahaha
> 
> ...*said very sarcastily with a HUGE smile* ... and yes, SM have you tried the evil coca suggestion yet? (as fellow chocaholic Im thinking NO, lol)


i too have a mean sweet tooth!!! the devil is inside of us all!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

so Im curious SM , I know your just kinda looking to maintain but with this diet do you see any weight /inches... dropped/gained?

----------


## PitMaster

An Amazing log of your dedication, goals and sweat. No wonder why so many members look up to you here and use your progress and success as their role model. You cast a pretty big shadow for someone who has lost 25lbs.

I started reading your thread 2 weeks ago, got to page 10 and had to eat something, so much info. It was smooth sailing until Phate slammed all that info. for me to absorb. : )

I think your presence on this forum is such an asset for struggling members. Your new title says it all...Extroadinary!

----------


## qkcam

Extroadinary! It's true! thanks for all the support you have given me- you were a big help gettin me going! thank you

----------


## qkcam

> slim, looking good as always. it looks as if you are adding some different foods into your diet, more of a variety. have you tried the cocoa or gogi berries yet?


 i'm not slim but i have a question about goji berries.. i know some cultures but them in hot water as a tea, and the bag i got in chinatown says "must be cooked in boiling water above 100 degrees before consuming" when i get them from whole foods it doesnt say this-- only the bag from chinatown.. i dont boil em.. i just eat them.. does anyone know what the boiling is about and why the whole foods kind doesnt say this? thanks

----------


## SexySweetheart

@*gkcam this may be helpful *  http://www.forgojiberries.com/video/...FYHc4AodAifZ7A also ... "We have the sun squeeze every last drop of moisture out of our berries so you get the most berries for your money. *BUT* you may not like them so dry. There's a quick and easy way to make them softer and more chewy.
Spread ONE DAY's worth of your berries out on a plate and spray them with pure water. This will make them soften right up.
Give ONE DAY's worth of your berries a quick "plunge" bath in pure water. WAIT! Don't throw that nutritious water away! Drink it, or use it for tea. This bath will make the berries rehydrate and become crunchy, as they are now. 
OPTIONAL: Let the berries soak longer. *BEWARE: Berries may grow mold or start to ferment if they soak more than one day"

----------


## gbrice75

> hahaha! actually, i think she prefers a pinot!!!


She drinks the wrong pinot. Everybody who's anybody knows Pinot Noir is where it's at!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> http://youtu.be/7GMD9DvztVs


*Now I will singing that tune ALL DAY LONG! LOL!*




> hahaha! actually, i think she prefers a pinot!!!


*You got it! and....last night a bit TOO much....*




> slim, looking good as always. it looks as if you are adding some different foods into your diet, more of a variety. have you tried the cocoa or gogi berries yet?


*Not yet....on my list! Thanks!*




> she does  ...Im slowly exposing her the the reds in an attempt to bring her to the dark side muaahahahahaha
> 
> ...*said very sarcastily with a HUGE smile* ... and yes, SM have you tried the evil coca suggestion yet? (as fellow chocaholic Im thinking NO, lol)


*Me and Red Wine? not a good mix! Kinda one of those morning afters described as a "Red wine night!" LOL!*




> i too have a mean sweet tooth!!! the devil is inside of us all!!!


*"What sweet tooth?" asked the little angel.....*




> so Im curious SM , I know your just kinda looking to maintain but with this diet do you see any weight /inches... dropped/gained?


*the way I feel right now? hard to determine.....( too much partying last night)*




> An Amazing log of your dedication, goals and sweat. No wonder why so many members look up to you here and use your progress and success as their role model. You cast a pretty big shadow for someone who has lost 25lbs.
> 
> I started reading your thread 2 weeks ago, got to page 10 and had to eat something, so much info. It was smooth sailing until Phate slammed all that info. for me to absorb. : )
> 
> I think your presence on this forum is such an asset for struggling members. Your new title says it all...Extroadinary!


*Very kind. And thanks for taking the time to read my thread! Appreciate it PitMaster~*




> Extroadinary! It's true! thanks for all the support you have given me- you were a big help gettin me going! thank you


*Well thank you too qk! Appreciate it and glad to hear.*




> i'm not slim but i have a question about goji berries.. i know some cultures but them in hot water as a tea, and the bag i got in chinatown says "must be cooked in boiling water above 100 degrees before consuming" when i get them from whole foods it doesnt say this-- only the bag from chinatown.. i dont boil em.. i just eat them.. does anyone know what the boiling is about and why the whole foods kind doesnt say this? thanks


*I have no idea...haven't gotten to this level yet.....on my list....*




> @*gkcam this may be helpful *  http://www.forgojiberries.com/video/...FYHc4AodAifZ7A also ... "We have the sun squeeze every last drop of moisture out of our berries so you get the most berries for your money. *BUT* you may not like them so dry. There's a quick and easy way to make them softer and more chewy.
> Spread ONE DAY's worth of your berries out on a plate and spray them with pure water. This will make them soften right up.
> Give ONE DAY's worth of your berries a quick "plunge" bath in pure water. WAIT! Don't throw that nutritious water away! Drink it, or use it for tea. This bath will make the berries rehydrate and become crunchy, as they are now. 
> OPTIONAL: Let the berries soak longer. *BEWARE: Berries may grow mold or start to ferment if they soak more than one day"


*Good info to know and thanks Sexy4!* 




> She drinks the wrong pinot. Everybody who's anybody knows Pinot Noir is where it's at!


*HA HA! Nope! You do NOT want to be around me after Red wine......maybe a glass but anymore? all over!*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*OH MAN O MAN!!!!

TOO MUCH LAST NIGHT!!! JUST TOO TOO MUCH! and the party continues......

*

----------


## gbrice75

> HA HA! Nope! You do NOT want to be around me after Red wine......maybe a glass but anymore?* i'd be all over you gb!!!*


And this is a problem for me, why? Lmao!!  :Wink: 




> *OH MAN O MAN!!!!
> 
> TOO MUCH LAST NIGHT!!! JUST TOO TOO MUCH! and the party continues......
> 
> *


haha do tell SM, do tell. Now I completely get the reference you made earlier in another (my?) thread!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Gosh...and I missed all the fun! Dang it!!!

----------


## gbrice75

SM, get your butt over to this thread and UPDATE!!!!! (i.e. be accountable)  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

I am on hiatus for the moment. 

Have a lot of activities going on and just have to partake in temptation for awhile and then I will jump right back on! 
Mostly ALL pre-planned. And it started up Thursday night and is still in progress.....

Let me put it this way: I am acting like a teenager....

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> I am on hiatus for the moment. 
> 
> Have a lot of activities going on and just have to partake in temptation for awhile and then I will jump right back on! 
> Mostly ALL pre-planned. And it started up Thursday night and is still in progress.....
> 
> Let me put it this way: I am acting like a teenager....


Awesome! I love to hear that even people on this board are human and like to enjoy themselves and have a good time occasionally.  :Smilie: 

LOL. Typing this while drinking ketel one with tonic and fresh lime - my favorite. It's part of my cheat meal, even though I won't eat for another few hours! 

Enjoy yourself and have a good time Slim but get right back to business come Monday.  :Smilie:

----------


## qkcam

I hope you have a good time and enjoy yourself- living life is important! we are here to support you as you are... whereever you are .- just be a safe teenager!! It is great to let the inner teenagers out!--- yay, rock on!

----------


## SexySweetheart

rut roe shaggy... lmao 
when us ladyz act like teenagers.... _evil occures lol_ , cuz as teenagers we didnt have much money, sex drive was only in 1st gear, and we had curfews 
HAVE A BLAST LADY ~ *!*
((sey4 no longer has teen outtings cuz she gets into tooooooo much, of EVERYTHING. so shes living vicariously threw you this weekend  :Wink:  ))

----------


## gbrice75

Enjoy SM, you know we'll all be here for you when you return!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Gosh...and I missed all the fun! Dang it!!!


Yep.....sure did!




> SM, get your butt over to this thread and UPDATE!!!!! (i.e. be accountable)


Will soon....not sure when though




> Awesome! I love to hear that even people on this board are human and like to enjoy themselves and have a good time occasionally. 
> 
> LOL. Typing this while drinking ketel one with tonic and fresh lime - my favorite. It's part of my cheat meal, even though I won't eat for another few hours! 
> 
> Enjoy yourself and have a good time Slim but get right back to business come Monday.


Thanks Sgt....is it Monday?




> I hope you have a good time and enjoy yourself- living life is important! we are here to support you as you are... whereever you are .- just be a safe teenager!! It is great to let the inner teenagers out!--- yay, rock on!


Yep....teens do have fun!




> rut roe shaggy... lmao 
> when us ladyz act like teenagers.... _evil occures lol_ , cuz as teenagers we didnt have much money, sex drive was only in 1st gear, and we had curfews 
> HAVE A BLAST LADY ~ *!*
> ((sey4 no longer has teen outtings cuz she gets into tooooooo much, of EVERYTHING. so shes living vicariously threw you this weekend  ))


tooooooo much here too!




> Enjoy SM, you know we'll all be here for you when you return!


Thanks and sure am glad to hear this!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*NOTE: I will never feel guilty for eating too much yogurt or too many almonds.....

or....too many pancakes or eating chicken late at night....

or...

4 oz of wine!*

----------


## RaginCajun

> *NOTE: I will never feel guilty for eating too much yogurt or too many almonds.....
> 
> or....too many pancakes or eating chicken late at night....
> 
> or...
> 
> 4 oz of wine!*



and you shouldn't! its your life!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Just checking to see if there was a SlimmerMe sighting!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

SM is on a hiatus, living her life!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> and you shouldn't! its your life!!!!


Yep....I should have added bacon 2x's a week....LOL!




> Just checking to see if there was a SlimmerMe sighting!!!!


.....just for a glance!




> SM is on a hiatus, living her life!


You got that right.....and away I go....but will return!

----------


## gbrice75

> Yep....I should have added bacon 2x's a week....LOL!


Mmmmm, bacon - the best food in the world!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Mmmmm, bacon - the best food in the world!!!


and yes...from here out I am not going to have any problem with eating bacon 2x's a week.....as I compared to what else I "could do?"
HAH! bacon is light weight!

----------


## SlimmerMe

-----

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Still on a whirlwind!* :Ccdaz:  :Multi:  :Dancing Banana:  :1blobbounce: : :Cheers:

----------


## qkcam

i like all the smiling happy jumping up and down faces!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> i like all the smiling happy jumping up and down faces!!!


Thanks qK...

----------


## SlimmerMe

I have GOT to get back down to business SOONER THAN LATER!

at least I have been swimming and going to the gym during this run-away hiatus!

The only thing I can hope is: hopefully my metabolism has gotten a kick start by getting sidetracked for a week thus might help shed the BF when I get back to a cleaner palate. Or is this wishful thinking? Curious.....

----------


## Standby

: 1296:

----------


## gbrice75

> I have GOT to get back down to business SOONER THAN LATER!
> 
> at least I have been swimming and going to the gym during this run-away hiatus!
> 
> The only thing I can hope is: hopefully my metabolism has gotten a kick start by getting sidetracked for a week thus might help shed the BF when I get back to a cleaner palate. Or is this wishful thinking? Curious.....


Possibly, but don't count on it. Depends on just how 'bad' you've been IMO. If you've been eating out of control, you may have added more bodyfat than the boosted metabolism will compensate for. Don't mean to be negative here, just wanna be realistic.

Just get back to the grind as soon as you can and don't look back, it'll do you no good anyway.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> 


LOL! good to see you Standby~




> Possibly, but don't count on it. Depends on just how 'bad' you've been IMO. If you've been eating out of control, you may have added more bodyfat than the boosted metabolism will compensate for. Don't mean to be negative here, just wanna be realistic.
> 
> Just get back to the grind as soon as you can and don't look back, it'll do you no good anyway.


Trust me I am not counting on it. Just trying to find something good to come out of this past week other than having the time of my life!

Note: I had a good day today. Very good as a matter of fact. My ruckus ways have calmed down a bit to say the least!

----------


## PitMaster

> LOL! good to see you Standby~
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me I am not counting on it. Just *trying to find something good to come out of this past week other than having the time of my life!*Note: I had a good day today. Very good as a matter of fact. My ruckus ways have calmed down a bit to say the least!


Not having a lengthy hangover would be good and no self inflicted injuries.....: P

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ HA HA HA HA HA!!! Only TIME cures this.....

----------


## SlimmerMe

Doing better...

My outside influence is BACK on the plane headed many miles from me!

WHEW!

BACK TO BUSINESS!

----------


## Buddhabody

Good to see your back to business. I'm following and wishing you more success.

----------


## qkcam

we all need a vacation from time to time and some good fun company! otherwise what's the point of working so hard if you can't enjoy it! I think it is great that you kept swimming and training.. sounds like the body was moving- and whenever the bod is moving- is always a good thing!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Good to see your back to business. I'm following and wishing you more success.


Thank you Buddha! Thanks for your good wishes~




> we all need a vacation from time to time and some good fun company! otherwise what's the point of working so hard if you can't enjoy it! I think it is great that you kept swimming and training.. sounds like the body was moving- and whenever the bod is moving- is always a good thing!!


Thanks qk! Yes I was still in motion which sure helped to balance....
and yes pleasure is a must to press forward sometimes.....IF CAUGHT IN TIME!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*UPDATE:

TOTAL LOST: 25.6 pounds
*
Very happy to report for 2 reasons: 
25.6 is the most I have lost so far 
plus after a full week of being sidetracked, I am even more thrilled!

I have been eating clean now for 2 full days and man I feel so much better! Thanks for hanging in with me~ Appreciate everyone's support!

----------


## euphoric

> *UPDATE:
> 
> TOTAL LOST: 25.6 pounds
> *
> Very happy to report for 2 reasons: 
> 25.6 is the most I have lost so far 
> plus after a full week of being sidetracked, I am even more thrilled!
> 
> I have been eating clean now for 2 full days and man I feel so much better! Thanks for hanging in with me~ Appreciate everyone's support!


Thats also 5.6lbs over your initial goal set in the first page, so major congrats on that one!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Thats also 5.6lbs over your initial goal set in the first page, so major congrats on that one!


Thanks Phoenix! ...I am pleased to say the least.

----------


## RaginCajun

> *UPDATE:
> 
> TOTAL LOST: 25.6 pounds
> *
> Very happy to report for 2 reasons: 
> 25.6 is the most I have lost so far 
> plus after a full week of being sidetracked, I am even more thrilled!
> 
> I have been eating clean now for 2 full days and man I feel so much better! Thanks for hanging in with me~ Appreciate everyone's support!


nice! and i bet your head does feel betta!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Totally happy for you slimmer...I still don't know how you do it. Perhaps I need to go on a binge and report a record lost! Yeh, that's what I should do!?!

----------


## SexySweetheart

lost ~ with no desire to ever find them lol
seriously girl, you didnt loose those 25+lbs ... you beat them off of you with pure will power, dedication and sweat!
*
rock it!*

----------


## gbrice75

> Totally happy for you slimmer...I still don't know how you do it. * Perhaps I need to go on a binge and report a record lost! Yeh, that's what I should do!?!*


Haha, GGR lookin' for any excuse!!! Know that GB is keeping an eye on you!  :Wink: 

PS - w/b Slimmer, missed ya!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> nice! and i bet your head does feel betta!


IT DOES! TIME HEALS Cajun!




> Totally happy for you slimmer...I still don't know how you do it. Perhaps I need to go on a binge and report a record lost! Yeh, that's what I should do!?!


I got lucky GGR! How else can one explain it?




> lost ~ with no desire to ever find them lol
> seriously girl, you didnt loose those 25+lbs ... you beat them off of you with pure will power, dedication and sweat!
> *
> rock it!*


Sure not looking around to find the lost ones! LOL! Thanks Sexy....And dedicated "most" of the time is the trick I believe~




> Haha, GGR lookin' for any excuse!!! Know that GB is keeping an eye on you! 
> 
> PS - w/b Slimmer, missed ya!!


Thanks! Yep! I'm BAAAAAAAAAAAAACK GBrice!

----------


## PitMaster

Lost weight, still walking and full speed ahead...u couldn't ask for more...nice!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Haha, GGR lookin' for any excuse!!! Know that GB is keeping an eye on you!


This $ucks. Slimmer and GB get a big old cheat but NOT ME! No, I get BUSTED! OMG...inlight of my new news, this takes on a WHOLE NEW MEANING...LMAO!!!!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## gbrice75

> This $ucks. Slimmer and GB get a big old cheat but NOT ME! No, I get BUSTED! OMG...inlight of my new news, this takes on a WHOLE NEW MEANING...LMAO!!!!!


 :LOL: 

We still luv you  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Twist

> *UPDATE:
> 
> TOTAL LOST: 25.6 pounds
> *
> Very happy to report for 2 reasons: 
> 25.6 is the most I have lost so far 
> plus after a full week of being sidetracked, I am even more thrilled!
> 
> I have been eating clean now for 2 full days and man I feel so much better! Thanks for hanging in with me~ Appreciate everyone's support!


Reporting things like this is REALLY good. When you take a week off (more or less) and your body does not revert back to old ways (gaining fat and halting progress at first chance it gets) it means that your body sees your current direction as positive and necessary. This is what GB is trying to accomplish when he refers to "nutrient partitioning" - creating a new priority for the body. Of course GB's case is different but the outcome is the same. Anyway, now that you know it is possible to take time off and not lose progress you are left with a couple of options:
1. You can put in the same effort and make better progress as your body seems to have a new way of dealing with stimuli (lose fat gain muscle)
2. Relax on your diet and maintain (you can relax on diet or workouts but I would chose diet as working out is what keeps your body set on gaining muscle and losing fat)
3. This option is counterproductive so I won't mention it...

Great job slim. Smooth sailing from here on out.

----------


## gbrice75

^^^ good post Twist and agreed 100%. Option 1 all the way for me. You forgot option 4 - hit it even harder and force the body way out of its comfort zone - that's what i'm planning to do over the next few months. I know Narko has the same thing in mind. 

Congrats SM, good stuff!!!

edit - love the new avy!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Lost weight, still walking and full speed ahead...u couldn't ask for more...nice!


No kidding! LOL! Thanks Pit!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> This $ucks. Slimmer and GB get a big old cheat but NOT ME! No, I get BUSTED! OMG...inlight of my new news, this takes on a WHOLE NEW MEANING...LMAO!!!!!


Hey! I feel ya ....but! YOU ARE DOING FANTASTIC SO REMEMBER THAT!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Reporting things like this is REALLY good. When you take a week off (more or less) and your body does not revert back to old ways (gaining fat and halting progress at first chance it gets) it means that *your body sees your current direction as positive and necessary.* This is what GB is trying to accomplish when he refers to *"nutrient partitioning"* - creating a new priority for the body. Of course GB's case is different but the outcome is the same. Anyway, now that you know it is possible to take time off and not lose progress you are left with a couple of options:
> 1. You can put in the same effort and make better progress as your body seems to have a new way of dealing with stimuli (lose fat gain muscle)
> 2. Relax on your diet and maintain (you can relax on diet or workouts but I would chose diet as working out is what keeps your body set on gaining muscle and losing fat)
> 3. This option is counterproductive so I won't mention it...
> 
> Great job slim. Smooth sailing from here on out.


*Very interesting info Twist! Love hearing this. I do! And am wondering what in the heck is behind door #3? or maybe I don't need to hear this after all~
Man this is ALL music to my ears and just love hearing it~
Appreciate it a lot!
*




> ^^^ good post Twist and agreed 100%. Option 1 all the way for me. You forgot option 4 - hit it even harder and force the body way out of its comfort zone - that's what i'm planning to do over the next few months. I know Narko has the same thing in mind. 
> 
> Congrats SM, good stuff!!!
> 
> edit - love the new avy!!!!


*hmmmmm....option 4? that will be my plan in a couple months and glad you love the mermaid~

*

----------


## bigslick7878

Congrats slimmer me. Amazing results.

Haven't read this thread in a while did I miss before and after pics?

----------


## qkcam

Hey Slim...!! good deal on releasing the weight and having fun in life! and i'm glad your are back with your new doo.(or image)..

----------


## gbrice75

> Congrats slimmer me. Amazing results.
> 
> Haven't read this thread in a while did I miss before and after pics?


Pfft!!! Wishful thinking bro, SM will give us NOTHING!!!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## bigslick7878

> Pfft!!! Wishful thinking bro, SM will give us NOTHING!!!!


I know, I figured I would at least try. Can't imagine why she wouldn't want to show off a lil bit after all her hard work!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Congrats slimmer me. Amazing results.
> 
> Haven't read this thread in a while did I miss before and after pics?


*Thanks Bigslick! and......nope, didn't miss a thing.....*




> Hey Slim...!! good deal on releasing the weight and having fun in life! and i'm glad your are back with your new doo.(or image)..


*Thanks qk~ glad you like my new hairdo....straight from the sea......*




> Pfft!!! Wishful thinking bro, SM will give us NOTHING!!!!


*LOL! I have thought about it......HA HA HA HA!!!!!*




> I know, I figured I would at least try. Can't imagine why she wouldn't want to show off a lil bit after all her hard work!


*Crossed my mind....and I am not kidding!
*

----------


## gbrice75

My.02 - you should do it. Not because you owe it to all the horn dogs (they have the entire internet to satisfy their 'sweet tooth'), but because I believe it would truly liberate you and make you feel great once you do it. You'd still be anonymous since we generally don't show faces anyway.

You know I support you no matter what you do or don't do.  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> My.02 - you should do it. Not because you owe it to all the horn dogs (they have the entire internet to satisfy their 'sweet tooth'), but because I believe it would truly liberate you and make you feel great once you do it. You'd still be anonymous since we generally don't show faces anyway.
> 
> You know I support you no matter what you do or don't do.


I'm ALREADY LIBERATED! LOL! Good TRY!

Plus, I would not want to show up all the girls in the bikini thread since that could cause all kinds of ruckus by bringing way too many Lizards to my log!

 :Laughin':

----------


## SexySweetheart

^^^ baaaahahahahaha!

----------


## qkcam

is there a bikini thread really? i like the spiritual aspects of the image for the sisters here... much more interesting than a bikini thread.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> ^^^ baaaahahahahaha!


ditto!




> is there a bikini thread really? i like the spiritual aspects of the image for the sisters here... much more interesting than a bikini thread.


Yep....there is one LOL!!! and instead of providing the link here since I want to keep my log PURE, you can find it in the Lounge among other threads which you might want to be a fly on the wall...

----------


## qkcam

wow i didnt even find the bikini thread but found the loughe... doesn't seem like my cup of tea.. maybe i wasnt' in the right place. Good focus and PURE log about food and trainging -- is what i am hear for.. tripppy.. i guess i must be getting old

----------


## SlimmerMe

> wow i didnt even find the bikini thread but found the loughe... doesn't seem like my cup of tea.. maybe i wasnt' in the right place. Good focus and PURE log about food and trainging -- is what i am hear for.. tripppy.. i guess i must be getting old


Understand and beware if you go there. That is just how it is and will be. So staying here.....
.... is all ya need!

----------


## qkcam

i think i am more than they could handle anyway!!! ... i still with the mermaids and the angels and the good ole honest guys.

----------


## -KJ-

hey slimmer.. hows the progress coming along?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> i think i am more than they could handle anyway!!! ... i still with the mermaids and the angels and the good ole honest guys.


Same here. If I let it rip? it would be ALL OVER! They say you are the company you keep...so it is MERMAIDS AND ANGELS! 




> hey slimmer.. hows the progress coming along?


Holding tight trying to maintain for awhile just to see how that works before heading out the gate for another round...Thanks for asking KP!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I want abs like your new avy...booty like the previous and I am pretty sure I called this first!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

^than i call dibs on she-ra's leggs and the mermaids rack  :Big Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

yall women crack me up!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I want abs like your new avy...booty like the previous and I am pretty sure I called this first!!!


As I recall you did make that request.....




> ^than i call dibs on she-ra's leggs and the mermaids rack


Request noted




> yall women crack me up!


ME TOO!

----------


## SlimmerMe

PARTY WEEKEND COMING UP! 

I can say this: If I can maintain by the end of this summer I will feel like I have accomplished MT EVEREST!

----------


## RaginCajun

HAVE FUN!!!! you have had your hiking boots on all along and have been trekking steadily, so go do your thing woman!!!

----------


## auslifta

> PARTY WEEKEND COMING UP! 
> 
> I can say this: If I can maintain by the end of this summer I will feel like I have accomplished MT EVEREST!


You've done extremely well SM, you should be proud. Have a great party weekend. What's this bikini thread you speak of? Whats a "lounge lizard"
I'm staying here and being a merman

----------


## SexySweetheart

you will lady! have no dought  :Wink:  have fun celebrating that weight loss ~ you desirve it!
...hehehe lizards hehehe

----------


## SlimmerMe

> HAVE FUN!!!! you have had your hiking boots on all along and have been trekking steadily, so go do your thing woman!!!


Thanks for reminding me to KEEP MY BOOTS ON! 




> You've done extremely well SM, you should be proud. Have a great party weekend. What's this bikini thread you speak of? Whats a "lounge lizard"
> I'm staying here and being a merman


Thanks Aussie for stopping by and man o man.... What a nice looking Merman you are!
Lizard? Bikini thread? hmmmmmmmmmm..........let's see........




> you will lady! have no dought  have fun celebrating that weight loss ~ you desirve it!
> ...hehehe lizards hehehe


I am celebrating....just hope not TOO much!

----------


## SlimmerMe

HOLY TOLEDO!

Just tried some plain greek yogurt with splenda and some chocolate nibs... felt like I was eating whipped cream with chocolate sprinkles on top! YUMMY!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Sexy...you can have the rack...cuz I am buying a set for myself...LMAO!

----------


## gbrice75

> HOLY TOLEDO!
> 
> Just tried some plain greek yogurt with splenda and some chocolate nibs... felt like I was eating whipped cream with chocolate sprinkles on top! YUMMY!


Plain Greek yogurt w/ splenda and blueberries was my jam for a while. Must be excellent w/ chocolate nibs, but alas, sugar is not my friend.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Sexy...you can have the rack...cuz I am buying a set for myself...LMAO!


Whew! Glad I got something....and your set will be pretty perky I bet!




> Plain Greek yogurt w/ splenda and blueberries was my jam for a while. Must be excellent w/ chocolate nibs, but alas, sugar is not my friend.


Correction: Cacao nibs....NO sugar! I panicked and ran to the kitchen to make sure....

----------


## SexySweetheart

@GGR...;p you svck, you lucky %^&*^%$#@$%^&*-lol. my chimey-chaungas are average C sized but i want some *KA-POW* on my chest too damn it-lol, see if you can get a BOGO deal from your surgan for me (you know like as in Payless shoe stores, buy one get one free)  :Big Grin: 
@SM ....omg lol too funny! I have soooo many monents like that. as soon as I like what Im eating I freak out and check the sugar and carbs in it ~cuz if its good tasting clearly Im doing something wrong hahahaha. and what a brave move on your part there missey, tring the cacao~way ta go lady!

----------


## qkcam

cacao makes a good smoothie too- if you want a "chocolate shake" use bananna for some thickness and almond milk.. if you like.

as far as the rack.. i have too much extra i am trying to shed.. i would be glad to let them go- buy one get one free!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Small....Medium.... Large....Xtra Large....

CELEBRATE!
 :Happybunch:

----------


## qkcam

i got excited about whipped cream.. miss it and in your posted you say fage with splenda tastes like whipped cream.. maybe that will be my next adventure.....i just mixed unsweetend chololate powder with the greek yogart..it didnt taste to well .. i added a little agave.. sitll not like choco cream cake ...i must keep exploring

----------


## Twist

> yall women crack me up!


x2 hahahaha

----------


## SlimmerMe

> i got excited about whipped cream.. miss it and in your posted you say fage with splenda tastes like whipped cream.. maybe that will be my next adventure.....i just mixed unsweetend chololate powder with the greek yogart..it didnt taste to well .. i added a little agave.. sitll not like choco cream cake ...i must keep exploring


Actually Chobani has more of a whipped cream texture. The Fage is thicker. I also like it with blueberries and prefer frozen to give more of a crunch~




> x2 hahahaha


x3! and agree....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*UPDATE:

Total lost: 24 pounds
a bit up and down and up and down but this is today's report.
*
Like I said earlier, if I can maintain now I would be thrilled. I do want to maintain the 25 pound loss though. So after this weekend I will have to get back down to serious business.

----------


## gbrice75

This is turning into the hottest thread on AR.  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> This is turning into the hottest thread on AR.


 :1genie:  :Elephant:  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## gbrice75

Even SM's thread, in all it's pureness, managed to turn into what is essentially a T&A discussion - and the best part is for once, you can't blame the guys!!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Even SM's thread, in all it's pureness, managed to turn into what is essentially a T&A discussion - and the best part is for once, you can't blame the guys!!!


hahahaha! you are so right with this one!

----------


## qkcam

slim! i love the bellydancer - you crack me up.. 25 lbs is great.. and back to biz for you after this weekend! will have to look for the chobani- how would it be in coffee instead of whipped cream?? LOL

----------


## SexySweetheart

lol...silly men
the yogart experiments sounded really yummy! and I was going to try one, but can you believe it, Im actualy kinda repulsed by sweets now...due to all these friggan choc flav protein shakes I chugging down lol, i feel like choc over load ~never thought Id see the day Id say THAT! glad you found a healthy way to keep ita yummy lady.

----------


## gbrice75

> choc over load


What does this phrase mean? I've never heard such a thing. Is this another language? I cannot comprehend...

----------


## SlimmerMe

EVERYBODY'S HAPPY!
 :1genie:  :Dancing Banana:  :Strong Smiley:  :Party Smiley TAP:  :Elephant: 


Anyway....RE: the yogurt mixed with cacao nibs
I got the idea from OOCajun as he puts that on top of his pancake!

So thanks OOCajun!

----------


## SlimmerMe

TIME TO COME BACK OUTTA THE GATE!

Summer is over according to the calendar. No more white. HAH! Never followed that rule!
Had a good time. REAL good time! And now back to business. Going to start logging in again TODAY! ( this evening once all is done...)

Still trying to simply maintain. And hopefully by Friday that will be the case....because right now? hmmmmmmm.....

----------


## qkcam

you can do it! and you are not alone-- glad you had a REAL GOOD TIME!!! YIPPY ! what a way to celebrate!!! one meal at a time-...

----------


## gbrice75

w/b  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

------

----------


## SlimmerMe

> you can do it! and you are not alone-- glad you had a REAL GOOD TIME!!! YIPPY ! what a way to celebrate!!! one meal at a time-...


THANKS qk~




> w/b


THANKS GBrice! And what a difference it makes to be back~ WOW!

----------


## SexySweetheart

*WELCOME HOME CHICKA* 

SM maybe we should put together a challenge for the fall ? (a lill healthy compitition is at times a fab motovational tool)
poss start a new thread "FAT FALL-OFF " or smething, and have people that want to drop lbs pledge 5lbs monthly compete starting first of OCT till DEC end...may help keep people focused threw the hell-odays (lol) on their weight goals.... a no excusse, no bs, no pouting, get it in gear thread...
You know these people better than I do, do you think anyone would be up for it?

----------


## gbrice75

^^ is this just for the ladies? If not, i'm in! =P

----------


## SexySweetheart

^if it was just for the ladies, there would only be like 3 people (myself included) LMAO

----------


## gbrice75

Fair point!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> *WELCOME HOME CHICKA* 
> 
> SM maybe we should put together a challenge for the fall ? (a lill healthy compitition is at times a fab motovational tool)
> poss start a new thread "FAT FALL-OFF " or smething, and have people that want to drop lbs pledge 5lbs monthly compete starting first of OCT till DEC end...may help keep people focused threw the hell-odays (lol) on their weight goals.... a no excusse, no bs, no pouting, get it in gear thread...
> You know these people better than I do, do you think anyone would be up for it?


Good idea but competing with myself is all I can handle for now~




> ^^ is this just for the ladies? If not, i'm in! =P


You go!




> ^if it was just for the ladies, there would only be like 3 people (myself included) LMAO





> Fair point!


Ya never know how many will go for it~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Week 23*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Kashi GoLean Cereal
Skim milk
Peach

Meal
Oat pancake (oats, cottage cheese, egg whites)
Banana
sugar free syrup
plain greek yogurt with splenda

Almonds

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

CARDIO: 30 minute fast walk

Almonds

Meal
Skewer of grilled pork loin
salad
rice
6 oz wine

----------


## qkcam

Hey Slim...i have been wondering.. or maybe i should ask first if you want to hear my thoughts? but here goes.. i know it is easy to eat the same thing everyday- cause then i know exactly what i am eating and life gets really easy-- but i am wondering if it might be more fun to have some meal variations for yourself, that will still keep you within your goals and maybe so you dont feel so "restricted" ?? what do i know? and often i do eat alot of the same things-- it sure makes it easier, shopping cooking, dishes.. thanks for posting and giving me ideas on what i can include in my food style plan!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

*Good idea but competing with myself is all I can handle for now~*
gotcha, knowing our limits and not stepping past them ~ is a good thing  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Hey Slim...i have been wondering.. or maybe i should ask first if you want to hear my thoughts? but here goes.. i know it is easy to eat the same thing everyday- cause then i know exactly what i am eating and life gets really easy-- but i am wondering if it might be more fun to have some meal variations for yourself, that will still keep you within your goals and maybe so you dont feel so "restricted" ?? what do i know? and often i do eat alot of the same things-- it sure makes it easier, shopping cooking, dishes.. thanks for posting and giving me ideas on what i can include in my food style plan!!


I go back and forth. Sometimes I repeat a lot and then again, not. It depends. Whenever I repeat a meal it is because I know is is good for me plus I enjoy it anyway. I am still on the lookout for other meals to add along the way. 




> *Good idea but competing with myself is all I can handle for now~*
> gotcha, knowing our limits and not stepping past them ~ is a good thing


You bet! Also not the exact timeframe I am interested in since still maintaining for a bit longer. 

Hope you pull it off and TAKE IT OFF!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Week 23*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Kashi GoLean 
skim milk
banana

almonds

Meal
Oat Pancake (oats, egg whites, cottage cheese)
Sugar free syrup
Plain greek yogurt with splenda
Blueberries

Meal
grilled pork loin
rice
salad

Powerbar

CARDIO: 30 minute HIGH intensity bike ride

Post cardio shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Chicken
pecans
balsamic dressing
6 oz wine

----------


## qkcam

your food looks GREAT!! I am starvin!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> your food looks GREAT!! I am starvin!


Thanks....gk~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Week 23*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
skim milk
banana

1/2 cliff builder bar

WORKOUT for an hour 
Chest
Shoulder
biceps
triceps
abs
leg lifts
stretching

Meal
Egg
Bacon
Toast

1/2 Cliff Builder bar

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Grilled Salmon
Green peas
Baked potato 
smidgen butter
6 oz wine

----------


## gbrice75

Glad to see you logging again!  :Smilie:

----------


## qkcam

hey slim...you workout and food looks great-!! and some good ideas too about Egg bacon and toast.. I just bought some bacon today.. 40-% less fat and will cook on the george forman- but i couldn't believe how much it costs! do you have a george forman? it makes cooking and cleaning quick and easy..!! 
GOOD JOB ADDING STRETCHING!!!! Now that takes discipline!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Glad to see you logging again!


Thanks and got a sneak peak at your log too.....




> hey slim...you workout and food looks great-!! and some good ideas too about Egg bacon and toast.. I just bought some bacon today.. 40-% less fat and will cook on the george forman- but i couldn't believe how much it costs! do you have a george forman? it makes cooking and cleaning quick and easy..!! 
> GOOD JOB ADDING STRETCHING!!!! Now that takes discipline!!


Your bacon sounds a lot better than the bacon I had! And I used to have a George grill.....maybe need to get it back out from hiding!
I love to stretch more than just about anything else....THANKS!

----------


## RaginCajun

slim, glad to see that you are back it. i need to do the stretch thing more also, i miss doing yoga! and did i hear bacon? your dog must go nuts when you cook it!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Week 24*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi GoLean
Skim milk
banana

almonds

Meal
Chicken with walnuts, apple, grapes
lettuce
tea

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

20 minute walk....headache so slow

Almonds

Meal
Grilled chicken
salad
rice
5 oz wine

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I see you are back in the saddle. welcome back...I was a little worried for about a week  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I see you are back in the saddle. welcome back...I was a little worried for about a week


Thanks....right now, TODAY, I am straddling the saddle a bit...but! looking straight ahead so I stay on it!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Week 24 , Day 2*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi GoLean
Skim milk
peach

Meal / pre-planned cheat
Bar-B-Q
10 fries
diet coke

Crackers, diet coke

CARDIO: 30 minute speed walk

Post cardio shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal/ pre-planned cheat
Chicken parmesan
garlic toast
spinach
salad
WINE

----------


## qkcam

> Thanks....right now, TODAY, I am straddling the saddle a bit...but! looking straight ahead so I stay on it!


I like that you counted your fries!! 10. turn the volume down on that bucken bronco and hold on tight! and sometimes it isnt' about stayin on the bronco but keep gettin up and dustin offs and keep on riding!!

----------


## Buddhabody

I'm a firm believer that logging all your foods keeps all of us honest. So I encourage you to continue and will be following closely and providing my two cents more often lol. Way to go bro :-)

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I like that you counted your fries!! 10. turn the volume down on that bucken bronco and hold on tight! and sometimes it isnt' about stayin on the bronco but keep gettin up and dustin offs and keep on riding!!


YEP! counted every single one and most were the skinny short ones which were more crispy!




> I'm a firm believer that logging all your foods keeps all of us honest. So I encourage you to continue and will be following closely and providing my two cents more often lol. Way to go bro :-)


Thanks and I agree logging in helps a lot! Thanks Bro....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Week 24, Day 3*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Kashi Golean
skim milk
banana

Meal
Eggs
bacon
toast

Plain greek yogurt
Almonds
peach
splenda

CARDIO: 30 minute HIGH intensity bike ride

Post cardio Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
chicken
pecans
balsamic dressing
salad
6 oz wine

----------


## qkcam

rollin well into the new week!!! your snack looks good .. it seems better than before? i like the idea of the almonds, yogart and a piece of fruit that seems like a good balance.

----------


## Buddhabody

What kind of wine?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> rollin well into the new week!!! your snack looks good .. it seems better than before? i like the idea of the almonds, yogart and a piece of fruit that seems like a good balance.


Thanks....balance it is




> What kind of wine?


white...Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Week 24, Day 4*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi Golean
skim milk
banana

Cliff Builder Bar

WORKOUT for an hour
Chest
Shoulders
Triceps
Biceps
Legs
Stretching

Meal
Salad
1 egg, 2 egg whites
grilled chicken
tea

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Grilled chicken
salad
rice
4 oz wine

----------


## RaginCajun

slim, are you still doing AM fasted cardio? diet looks good and it looks like you are eating more than you were in the past.

----------


## gbrice75

Just checking in SM, i've been slacking on the board for the past few days... trying to get 'my thing' sorted out. I'm in a weird place right now personally with all of this.

Very happy to see you're being consistent. We both know that's the key to all of this. A little bit of knowledge and ALOT of consistency will beat out the vice versa every time.

----------


## SexySweetheart

"*smidgen* of butter"
hehehehe is that the technical term for it? exactly how much fat/cal in a smidgen of butter...a dollup of fat?,a speckel of cals? lol...im just teasin

----------


## SlimmerMe

> slim, are you still doing AM fasted cardio? diet looks good and it looks like you are eating more than you were in the past.


*not doing fasted cardio while trying to maintain since once I ramp it back up (soon) the fasted cardio will be the FIRST thing on my list.....and yes I am eating more on purpose to keep my metabolism up since I think for my 90 day challenge I might have eaten too little for too long hence the maintenance for now...GOOD questions
*



> Just checking in SM, i've been slacking on the board for the past few days... trying to get 'my thing' sorted out. I'm in a weird place right now personally with all of this.
> 
> Very happy to see you're being consistent. We both know that's the key to all of this. A little bit of knowledge and ALOT of consistency will beat out the vice versa every time.


*No problem. I know you are here. I FEEL YA! And thanks. I needed to here this.*




> "*smidgen* of butter"
> hehehehe is that the technical term for it? exactly how much fat/cal in a smidgen of butter...a dollup of fat?,a speckel of cals? lol...im just teasin


*Yep...a little bit here and a tad bit there.....
or a drop or dot or spot or trace 
*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Week 24, Day 5*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi Golean
skim milk
peach

Meal
Flank steak
lettuce
grilled onions
tea

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Almonds

Meal
Grilled chicken
lettuce
rice
4 oz wine

----------


## qkcam

good workout!! i am jealous.. food looks great!!!

----------


## qkcam

PS... how many different exercises do you do for each musclce group? and how many reps and sets? just curious? ...

----------


## oatmeal69

Been reading many of your posts, I have learned a lot, and my diet rocks accordingly now.
Try a tsp. baking soda in your pancake recipe - makes 'em rise a bit, and I'd swear it makes 'em crispy-er on the outside as well. I'm addicted, it's my favorite meal of the day, even with no syrup, LOL

----------


## oatmeal69

Oh, I put a shade of vanilla extract in there as well...

----------


## gbrice75

Bump!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> good workout!! i am jealous.. food looks great!!!


HA HA...if you are talking about the last log in....




> PS... how many different exercises do you do for each musclce group? and how many reps and sets? just curious? ...


It all depends but mostly 3 exercises per muscle group with 3 sets and 12-15 reps




> Been reading many of your posts, I have learned a lot, and my diet rocks accordingly now.
> Try a tsp. baking soda in your pancake recipe - makes 'em rise a bit, and I'd swear it makes 'em crispy-er on the outside as well. I'm addicted, it's my favorite meal of the day, even with no syrup, LOL


Fantastic! great to hear you love the pancakes...Magic....




> Oh, I put a shade of vanilla extract in there as well...


yummy




> Bump!


Hi to you too!

----------


## RaginCajun

damn spammer! how do i report this?

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ you can report anything by clicking the little triangle which is below the post to notify

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Week 24, Day 6*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Kashi Golean
skim milk
peach

SWIMMING: Laps 25 minutes

Post Swim Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Grilled chicken
salad
rice
tea

Plain greek yogurt
blueberries
splenda

Meal
Chicken
pecans
salad
balsamic 
4 oz wine

----------


## qkcam

WOW! great with the food and exercise..you are back on the bandwagon..(or whatever it is called!) hope i can make it back soon... thanks for the inspiration!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> WOW! great with the food and exercise..you are back on the bandwagon..(or whatever it is called!) hope i can make it back soon... thanks for the inspiration!


thanks....and appreciate gk~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 24, Day 7*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Oat Pancake (oats, egg whites, 1% cottage cheese)
Plain greek yogurt, splenda
blueberries

WORKOUT: for an hour
Bench press
Flys
Shoulders
side raises
front raises
Ticeps ext
tricep press
tricep pull over
Bicep curls
hammer
4 planes leg work
Abs
stretching

Meal
Egg
Bacon
wheat toast

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Grilled Salmon
Rice
Collard greens
4 oz wine

----------


## RaginCajun

yum yum, love collard greens!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 25

Total lost: 25.4

~Maintaining~*

----------


## RaginCajun

> *week 25
> 
> total lost: 25.4
> 
> ~maintaining~*


fabulous!!!!!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> yum yum, love collard greens!!!


kinda forced fed actually




> fabulous!!!!!!!!


THANKS OOCAJUN! I feel fabulous.....

----------


## RaginCajun

with the collard greens, try sauteing some onions down, then garlic, and if you can fit it your macros, add some of the good stuff BACON! i know it isn't the best choice but if you could squeeze or rearrange some macros somewhere to fit it in, it will be lovely!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> with the collard greens, try sauteing some onions down, then garlic, and if you can fit it your macros, add some of the good stuff BACON! i know it isn't the best choice but if you could squeeze or rearrange some macros somewhere to fit it in, it will be *lovely!*


Lovely? You can guarantee that? Good idea but....LOL! I ate the collard greens last night since I knew today was weigh-in day!

----------


## oatmeal69

I don't think I could do the collard greens either... cooked spinach with some vinegar seems more palatable to me.

----------


## gbrice75

Love collards - EVOO, garlic, lots of salt and pepper - that's it for me!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lovely? You can guarantee that? Good idea but....LOL! I ate the collard greens last night since I knew today was weigh-in day!


yes! i can 'guarantee' it like justin wilson!!! smother them down and umm umm good!

----------


## SexySweetheart

didnt realize about the lill triangle at the bottom of posts ~ thanks chicka!
MAINTAINING ! 


colored greens wrapped...stuffed with meat/onion/seasoning/mushroom/lill sauce, cooked in pot with sauce and chick broth ....yummmmmm!

----------


## qkcam

good job Slimm!! and all this great info about collard greens.. i only eat them from the etheopian restaurant.. although that photo above looks might good.. Slimm on the exercises...not sure if it matters but someone once told me to do shoulder last as they are the smaller muscle group-- heard you are "supposed" to work the larger groups first.. maybe someone else can pipe in on the relevance of this being correct or not??? GOOD WORK YOU GET FIVE STARS THIS WEEK!! *****

----------


## oatmeal69

Wow, S4MS, that looks really good! 
I guess it really does come down to how you prepare your food, as to how easy you make it on yourself to stick with the other requirements of a diet.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I don't think I could do the collard greens either... cooked spinach with some vinegar seems more palatable to me.


yep...maybe.....




> Love collards - EVOO, garlic, lots of salt and pepper - that's it for me!


maybe....




> yes! i can 'guarantee' it like justin wilson!!! smother them down and umm umm good!


well.....maybe......




> didnt realize about the lill triangle at the bottom of posts ~ thanks chicka!
> MAINTAINING ! 
> 
> 
> colored greens wrapped...stuffed with meat/onion/seasoning/mushroom/lill sauce, cooked in pot with sauce and chick broth ....yummmmmm!


looks better than what I ate!




> good job Slimm!! and all this great info about collard greens.. i only eat them from the etheopian restaurant.. although that photo above looks might good.. Slimm on the exercises...not sure if it matters but someone once told me to do shoulder last as they are the smaller muscle group-- heard you are "supposed" to work the larger groups first.. maybe someone else can pipe in on the relevance of this being correct or not??? GOOD WORK YOU GET FIVE STARS THIS WEEK!! *****


sometimes just a brief summary when I list my workout is in no particular order actually....and yes, correct you are.... larger parts first from what I understand. 




> Wow, S4MS, that looks really good! 
> I guess it really does come down to how you prepare your food, as to how easy you make it on yourself to stick with the other requirements of a diet.


making it taste good is how ya stick to it! LOL!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 26, Day 1*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi GoLean
skim milk
peach

Meal
Oat Pancake ( oats, egg whites, 1% cottage cheese)
Plain greek yogurt
splenda
banana
sugar free syrup

almonds, sunflower seeds

1/2 tablespoon Macro Green with apple juice

CARDIO: 30 minute HIGH intensity bike ride

Post cardio shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Cheat Meal
Chicken parmesan
garlic toast
sauteed spinach
wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 26, Day 2*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi GoLean
skim milk
peach

Meal
Oat pancake
Banana
plain greek yogurt
splenda
sugar free syrup

Sunflower seeds

30 minute fast walk

Meal
Grilled pork loin
salad
rice
4 oz wine

----------


## gbrice75

SM, going strong! I haven't updated my log in forever.... guess I should get on that. Thx for the reminder! =P

----------


## SlimmerMe

> SM, going strong! I haven't updated my log in forever.... guess I should get on that. Thx for the reminder! =P


Thanks and did you see the Macro Green? the apple juice is the secret....THANKS!

----------


## gbrice75

> Thanks and did you see the Macro Green? the apple juice is the secret....THANKS!


Yes yes!!! They actually recommend apple juice. My problem is, it's not on my current diet (sugar, argh!!). But I have snuck it once or twice (shh, don't tell Nark) and it was awesome tasting. But i'm good with my sugar free grape drink, i'm used to it and actually enjoy it now.

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ oops....was thinking you mentioned the apple juice hence why I had such a hard time trying to locate some sugar free----but I got some 40% less sugar and not drinking much. So I will try the grape juice too. Meantime the apple will start to get me used to the delicious greens! LOL!

----------


## gbrice75

> ^^ oops....was thinking you mentioned the apple juice hence why I had such a hard time trying to locate some sugar free----but I got some 40% less sugar and not drinking much. So I will try the grape juice too. Meantime the apple will start to get me used to the delicious greens! LOL!


I did mention apple juice a while back, since I read so many reviews on the stuff with people recommending 1/2 water, 1/2 apple juice. You probably remembered that and got it confused with the fact that I use the sugar free grape drink.  :Wink: 

No worries though, I've used the 40% less sugar stuff too and it's still great. Nice for a treat now and then. Sadly/ironically, the only days I take the macro greens are on non-carb days, i.e. no apple juice on those days of all days. Grr!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 26, Day 3*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi GoLean
skim milk
peach

Meal
Grilled pork lion
salad
rice

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

sunflower seeds, almonds

Meal
chicken
pecans
balsamic
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I did mention apple juice a while back, since I read so many reviews on the stuff with people recommending 1/2 water, 1/2 apple juice. You probably remembered that and got it confused with the fact that I use the sugar free grape juice. 
> 
> No worries though, I've used the 40% less sugar stuff too and it's still great. Nice for a treat now and then. Sadly/ironically, the only days I take the macro greens are on non-carb days, i.e. no apple juice on those days of all days. Grr!!


yep I wish we could find some sugar free apple since it was fine. I will try the grape. I have the packets ready to make...

----------


## gbrice75

> yep I wish we could find some sugar free apple since it was fine.


lol, well don't try too hard, because you never will! If it's real/natural apple juice, it can't be without sugar!  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> lol, well don't try too hard, because you never will! If it's real/natural apple juice, it can't be without sugar!


no wonder I couldn't find any....I looked and looked all over the place including the baby food area...

----------


## gbrice75

> no wonder I couldn't find any....I looked and looked all over the place including the baby food area...


 :LOL: 

Think about it... if it doesn't have sugar, how could it be real apple juice, since the natural fruit is basically sugar??!!  :Hmmmm:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Think about it... if it doesn't have sugar, how could it be real apple juice, since the natural fruit is basically sugar??!!


was hoping it existed!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 26, Day 4*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi Golean
skim milk 
peach

Plain greek yogurt, splenda

tsp Macro green with 40% apple juice

WORKOUT: 1 hour
Upper/Lower full body

Meal
Egg
sausage
wheat toast

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

sunflower seeds

Meal
Grilled chicken
salad
rice
4 oz wine

----------


## gbrice75

Only a tsp of greens? That's not even a single serving missy!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Only a tsp of greens? That's not even a single serving missy!!!


it was a heaping tsp!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Week 26, Day 5*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Plain greek yogurt, splenda

Meal
1 egg
small oat pancake
sugar free syrup

Almonds, sunflower seeds

1 TBS Macro Green with 40% apple juice

Meal
grilled chicken
rice
salad

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Steak
potato
green peas
salad
Red Wine

----------


## gbrice75

> it was a heaping tsp!


I just ran out of reds today... that really sucks because the greens alone taste like poop.... not that I know what poop tastes like... but I can imagine.... BLAH! Ima shut my mouth now.  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I just ran out of reds today... that really sucks because the greens alone taste like poop.... not that I know what poop tastes like... but I can imagine.... BLAH! Ima shut my mouth now.


Oh pooey

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Week 26, Day 6*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi Golean
skim milk
peach

1 tbs macro green

almonds, sunflower seeds
Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Grilled chicken
salad
rice

20 minute walk

Meal
Grilled chicken
rice
salad
4 oz wine

----------


## gbrice75

I like the change to 'tbsp'!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I like the change to 'tbsp'!


glad you read my fine print! getting used to it now so forward motion ....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

slimmer..you are doing very well...to contribute daily posts of meals to your accomplishment thus far??

----------


## SlimmerMe

> slimmer..you are doing very well...to contribute daily posts of meals to your accomplishment thus far??


thanks GGR....not clear as to your question...???

----------


## RaginCajun

slim, how your energy level or overall body feel, now that you have been taking macro greens and miracle reds? just curious

----------


## SexySweetheart

love the dedication to logging in chicka!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> slim, how your energy level or overall body feel, now that you have been taking macro greens and miracle reds? just curious


My energy is great but probably not because of the greens since I just started to really take them. Had to try various ways to tolerate and finally settled on the 40% sugar free apple juice. 

And my body? just tried on a skirt which I could not even get near to buttoning up last year before starting this. Wore it yesterday with a safety pin holding it up otherwise it would have literally fallen off. I am not kidding. I am thrilled.





> love the dedication to logging in chicka!


Thanks Sexy. I kinda have to otherwise I notice I start getting a bit sneaky. I thought maintaining was supposed to be easier!

----------


## RaginCajun

i totally understand about clothes falling off. i need to go buy new slacks and such because they look baggy on me. glad to hear that the inches are gone! notice i said gone!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> i totally understand about clothes falling off. i need to go buy new slacks and such because they look baggy on me. glad to hear that the inches are gone! notice i said gone!


Gone it is! Thanks

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Week 26, Day 7*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi Golean
skim milk
peach

1 TBS macro green w/ apple juice

Cliff builder bar

WORKOUT: for an hour
Circuit training
stretches

Meal
Salad 
grilled chicken
boiled eggs
tangerine


Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

20 minute walk

Meal
Grilled salmon
new potato
corn
lettuce
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 27

Maintaining 25.4 lost
*
and from what I understood maintaining was supposed to be easier.... :Hmmmm:

----------


## gbrice75

First, congrats. Second, is maintaining your current plan? Finally, why are you finding it to be harder or as difficult as losing?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> First, congrats. Second, is maintaining your current plan? Finally, why are you finding it to be harder or as difficult as losing?


Thanks. 

Trying to maintain for at least another month before I head outta the corral to go for another "challenge" round..
and quite honestly I am finding it a bit more difficult to maintain as opposed to losing. Seems the minute ya lose it, ya start to get sneaky assuming all is okay. So the mindset of "keeping it off" is another challenge in itself. Plus it seemed when I was losing I was more stringent and focused with more of a specific goal.

Does this make sense?

----------


## gbrice75

> Thanks. 
> 
> Trying to maintain for at least another month before I head outta the corral to go for another "challenge" round..
> and quite honestly I am finding it a bit more difficult to maintain as opposed to losing. Seems the minute ya lose it, ya start to get sneaky assuming all is okay. So the mindset of "keeping it off" is another challenge in itself. Plus it seemed when I was losing I was more stringent and focused with more of a specific goal.
> 
> Does this make sense?


Yes, and this is pretty much what I expected you to respond with.

So we can agree that the actual ACT of maintaining isn't more difficult than losing, but the mindset changes - and this is where you have to learn to control your mind (I do too). 

It's easy to become complacent without a specific goal, however this is where we need to be strong - we can't make a bunch of allowances because we know we'll gain. 

I don't know if i'm making sense or not... but maintaining is a goal within itself - just a different goal.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Yes, and this is pretty much what I expected you to respond with.
> 
> So we can agree that the actual ACT of maintaining isn't more difficult than losing, but the mindset changes - and this is where you have to learn to control your mind (I do too). 
> 
> It's easy to become complacent without a specific goal, however this is where we need to be strong - we can't make a bunch of allowances because we know we'll gain. 
> 
> I don't know if i'm making sense or not... *but maintaining is a goal within itself - just a different goal*.


Got cha~ thanks Gbrice

Bottom line: Maintaining ='s LIFESTYLE......

and this is the crux of the matter.....

----------


## RaginCajun

> Got cha~ thanks Gbrice
> 
> Bottom line: Maintaining ='s LIFESTYLE......
> 
> and this is the crux of the matter.....


i was awaiting to hear that word from you, LIFESTYLE!!!!!!! it is what it is now, and you have made the necessary changes in your life that make you think like this. your mindset has changed, therefore, your lifestyle has molded to it!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> i was awaiting to hear that word from you, LIFESTYLE!!!!!!! it is what it is now, and you have made the necessary changes in your life that make you think like this. your mindset has changed, therefore, your lifestyle has molded to it!


Yes it is a harsh reality and oddly enough finally have in my psyche they are ONE in the SAME.

----------


## gbrice75

> Yes it is a harsh reality and oddly enough finally have in my psyche they are ONE in the SAME.


x2 ^^^

It recently 'clicked' for me. This is how I live now. It's not a temporary thing.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> x2 ^^^
> 
> It recently 'clicked' for me. This is how I live now. It's not a temporary thing.


I suppose I was kinda thinking (hoping) maintenance was a step down from Lifestyle. WISHFUL THINKING!

and precisely why I am doing maintenance before my next round so I TRUST MYSELF to KEEP this OFF once and for all!

----------


## spywizard

One thing you can do is if you have a craving during the week ( i have a cheat meal/day saturday) I write it down and say i can have that on my cheat day.. 

When that day comes, i typically don't have what's written down but it does stop the feeling that i'm denying myself and works well for me..

----------


## gbrice75

> One thing you can do is if you have a craving during the week ( i have a cheat meal/day saturday) I write it down and say i can have that on my cheat day.. 
> 
> When that day comes, i typically don't have what's written down but it does stop the feeling that i'm denying myself and works well for me..


100% true - I used this method myself, and when the cheat time came around, I really didn't feel much like having what I wrote. But at the time I wrote it, I felt like I was only delaying it, vs. telling myself NO.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> One thing you can do is if you have a craving during the week ( i have a cheat meal/day saturday) I write it down and say i can have that on my cheat day.. 
> 
> When that day comes, i typically don't have what's written down but it does stop the feeling that i'm denying myself and works well for me..


Thanks so much SpyWizard! Great idea and will try this and appreciate it. Thanks for stopping by~




> 100% true - I used this method myself, and when the cheat time came around, I really didn't feel much like having what I wrote. But at the time I wrote it, I felt like I was only delaying it, vs. telling myself NO.


Again, good to hear. Thanks Gbrice~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 27, Day 1*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Floor work for 25 minutes
yoga
stretching

Meal
Kashi Golean
skim milk
peach

Almonds, sunflower seeds

Meal
Oat Pancake
banana
sugar free syrup
plain greek yogurt
splenda

Cacao nibs

20 minute walk

Crackers
Diet coke

Meal
Chicken
pecans
balsamic 
4 oz wine

----------


## auslifta

[QUOTE=SlimmerMe;5756388]
And my body? just tried on a skirt which I could not even get near to buttoning up last year before starting this. Wore it yesterday with a safety pin holding it up otherwise it would have literally fallen off. I am not kidding. I am thrilled.



QUOTE] 

High five




> *WEEK 27
> 
> Maintaining 25.4 lost
> *
> and from what I understood maintaining was supposed to be easier....


I don't like the term maintaining myself, I like to look at it like, either i'm droppin off fat or i'm gaining muscle. As soon as I step off the pedal a little bit, I lose all disipline. When in the past I thought, "yeah I look good I'll just maintain" I turn to shite.

----------


## SlimmerMe

[QUOTE=auslifta;5758046]


> And my body? just tried on a skirt which I could not even get near to buttoning up last year before starting this. Wore it yesterday with a safety pin holding it up otherwise it would have literally fallen off. I am not kidding. I am thrilled.
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE] 
> 
> High five
> 
> *THANKS AUSLIFTA!* 
> ...


Interesting take on this. A little note though: I have never even tried to "maintain" before which has gotten me in trouble. So all of this is new. Appreciate it.

----------


## -KJ-

Week 27?? Wow time flys when your making progress  :Smilie:  
Great Job Slimmer...

Happy to hear about the skirt... Must have been a big lift and everything all worth while!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Week 27?? Wow time flys when your making progress  
> Great Job Slimmer...
> 
> Happy to hear about the skirt... Must have been a big lift and everything all worth while!


Yep it makes EVERYTHING worthwhile for sure. Thanks KJ~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Week 27, Day 2*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi Golean
slim milk
peach

plain greek yogurt
peach

Almonds
1 tbs macro greens
cacao nibs
gogi berries

Meal
Oat Pancake
plain greek yogurt
sugar free splenda
blueberries

Protein shake
raspberries

20 minute walk

Cliff builder bar

Meal
Grilled pork loin
rice
salad

----------


## gbrice75

Digging the inclusion of pork!  :Wink:

----------


## qkcam

lifestyle change.. good progress! i like the things you are eating! how do you like the goji berries? you can put them in a smoothie or protein shake too.

----------


## oatmeal69

What's the story with all the sugar in the fruit you're eating? I can't find a definitive answer as to whether that's good or bad...

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Digging the inclusion of pork!


ME TOO! Every bite~




> lifestyle change.. good progress! i like the things you are eating! how do you like the goji berries? you can put them in a smoothie or protein shake too.


Thanks~ Goji simply pure in the palm of my hands~




> What's the story with all the sugar in the fruit you're eating? I can't find a definitive answer as to whether that's good or bad...


Raspberries mostly and as far as fruit and sugar? one of the better choices

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Week 27, Day 3*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi Golean
skim milk
blueberries

Cacao nibs, goji berries

Meal
grilled pork loin
salad
rice

Cliff builder bar

20 minute walk

Meal
Chicken
pecans
balsamic
6 oz wine

----------


## RaginCajun

glad to see that you are truckin along! just curious, when are you going to be 'ramping' it back up?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> glad to see that you are truckin along! just curious, when are you going to be 'ramping' it back up?


Thanks.....Penciled in for November and trying to decide how much in what time frame. But for now? HOLDING TIGHT!

----------


## oatmeal69

Since you're just maintaining, how hard is it? I find that's the hardest, because it's not like you are striving toward a goal. So, I'm always like, "Ahh, it's the Holidays, I can drop a couple pounds in January..." and off I go, gaining fat again... That will be the biggest challenge I think. Long term maintenance.

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ not as easy as I thought since I have read here over and over maintaining was the easy part. And I have found it to be more of a challenge hence my logging in to keep me on the straight and narrow. It is walking a tight rope to say the least.

----------


## SexySweetheart

Agee maintaining = difficult
and the fact is no matter how hard/goor or bad days...you are maintaining chicka!  :Smilie:  yay you!

Berries are the best fruit if your watching sugar intake, so you are on point with your fruit choices

ooooo November ha? maybe I will see you wonder over to the FAT FALL-OFF thread around that time...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> ^^^ not as easy as I thought since I have read here over and over maintaining was the easy part. And I have found it to be more of a challenge hence my logging in to keep me on the straight and narrow. It is walking a tight rope to say the least.


I agree! Maintaining is not easy. I have pondered this subject and realized I was so focused Jan - May..I had a goal and was working towards something. Now is harder to maintain a focus...every day!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Agee maintaining = difficult
> and the fact is no matter how hard/goor or bad days...*you are maintaining chicka!  yay you!*
> 
> Berries are the best fruit if your watching sugar intake, so you are on point with your fruit choices
> 
> ooooo November ha? maybe I will see you wonder over to the FAT FALL-OFF thread around that time...


THANKS SEXY!






> I agree! Maintaining is not easy. I have pondered this subject and realized I was so focused Jan - May..I had a goal and was working towards something. Now is harder to maintain a focus...every day!


So I am not alone on this~ Thanks GGR!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Week 27, Day 4*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Oat pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

half Cliff builder bar

Meal
Mixed greens
strawberries
pecans
goat cheese
balsamic

20 minute walk

half Cliff builder

Meal
Grilled chicken
rice salad 4 oz wine

----------


## -KJ-

You still going strong Slimmer... Keep it up.. 1 day at a time!

----------


## RaginCajun

> *Week 27, Day 4*
> 
> Protein Shake
> 1 scoop whey
> raspberries
> 2 fish oil caps
> 
> Meal
> Oat pancake
> ...


love that combo together! maybe throw a lil chicken in there next time

----------


## SlimmerMe

> love that combo together! maybe throw a lil chicken in there next time


I forgot to list the chicken! Good catch....Thanks....it was grilled chicken and a great dish....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 27, Day 5*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Oat Pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

WORKOUT: 45 minutes upper/lower
CARDIO: 26 minutes HIGH intensity bike

Post workout shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Grilled chicken
rice
salad

Meal
Grilled chicken
rice 
salad
4 oz wine

----------


## qkcam

Mixed greens
strawberries
pecans
goat cheese
balsamic
THAT SOUNDS WONDERFUL!!! W/ CHICKEN..!! almost makes me want to make a salad! thank you!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Mixed greens
> strawberries
> pecans
> goat cheese
> balsamic
> THAT SOUNDS WONDERFUL!!! W/ CHICKEN..!! almost makes me want to make a salad! thank you!


Yep...delicious....you are welcome qk~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Week 27, Day 6*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi Golean
skim milk

Meal
turkey
slice swiss
slice wheat bread
pickle

almonds, sunflower seeds

Meal
Grilled chicken
rice
salad
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 27, Day 7*

Protein Shake
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Oat Pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

WORKOUT: UPPER body for 45 minutes
CARDIO: 20 minutes on bike

Post workout shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Hamburger with swiss
part of the bun
onions
red potatoes
diet drink

Meal
chicken
still tasting the burger, so full
4 oz wine

----------


## spoonta66

Pictures?

----------


## qkcam

I have that too when i eat a burger.. it hangs on a long time and feels so satisfying going down the hatch! !! i like the red potatoes...

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Pictures?


HA HA! teee---heeee---Hee----you missed them! LOL! jk....




> I have that too when i eat a burger.. it hangs on a long time and feels so satisfying going down the hatch! !! i like the red potatoes...


No kidding....hangs around for hours and I just had to have it. Was eating out and it popped off the menu onto my plate and into my mouth! but! a least I asked for the potatoes instead of the fries which came with it.....

THANKS!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 28

TOTAL LOST: 26.6
**
Keeping it off...Keeping it OFF...KEEPING IT OFF!*

----------


## RaginCajun

> *WEEK 28
> 
> TOTAL LOST: 26.6
> **
> Keeping it off...Keeping it OFF...KEEPING IT OFF!*


yeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaa!!!!!! keep it up, keep keeping it up!!!!

----------


## yogiart

> *WEEK 28
> 
> TOTAL LOST: 26.6
> **
> Keeping it off...Keeping it OFF...KEEPING IT OFF!*


You got all my support. Great progress SlimmerYou!

----------


## -KJ-

Way to go slimmer...
You must be excited! Well done

----------


## qkcam

YIPPY!!! good work on the weight loss!!! how'd ya do it?? sometimes those burgers...just make all the differece!! good work on gettin red tators rather than fried fries!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

*WEEK 28

TOTAL LOST: 26.6

Keeping it off...Keeping it OFF...KEEPING IT OFF*

^ SWEET! love it love it love it!

----------


## gbrice75

> *WEEK 28
> 
> TOTAL LOST: 26.6
> **
> Keeping it off...Keeping it OFF...KEEPING IT OFF!*


Awesome, great work! Keep up this pace girl!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> yeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaa!!!!!! Keep it up, keep keeping it up!!!!


thanks oocajun!




> you got all my support. Great progress slimmeryou!


thanks yogi!




> way to go slimmer...
> You must be excited! Well done


thanks kj!




> yippy!!! Good work on the weight loss!!! How'd ya do it?? Sometimes those burgers...just make all the differece!! Good work on gettin red tators rather than fried fries!!


thanks qk!




> *week 28
> 
> total lost: 26.6
> 
> keeping it off...keeping it off...keeping it off*
> 
> ^ sweet! Love it love it love it!


thanks sexy!




> awesome, great work! Keep up this pace girl!!!


thanks gbrice!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 28, Day 1
*
Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi Golean
skim milk
banana

Meal
Turkey
swiss
slice wheat bread
diet coke

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal/ pre-planned cheat
Roll, butter
Filet mignon
baked potato, butter, sour cream
salad with blue cheese
sorbet
MERLOT

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 28, DAY 2*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi Golean
Skim milk
banana

Meal
Grilled chicken
rice
salad

almonds, cacao nibs

CARDIO: 25 minute fast walk

Post cardio shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Grilled chicken
rice
salad
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 28, DAY 3*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi Golean
Skim milk
banana

Meal
Oat Pancake
Egg
sugar free syrup

Almonds, sunflower seeds

Meal
Grilled salmon
green beans
potato
salad
6 oz wine

----------


## qkcam

green beans!! yippy! how did you fix em?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> green beans!! yippy! how did you fix em?


steamed and al dente

----------


## qkcam

what is this al dente?? curious?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> what is this al dente?? curious?


means my beans were cooked hard and not soft and soggy but firm

----------


## qkcam

thank you.. hard and crispy full of nutrition.. i get it.. i know have a nother veggie i can add to my list.. thank you

----------


## gbrice75

> what is this al dente?? curious?


lol you are definitely not from the East Coast!!  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> thank you.. hard and crispy full of nutrition.. i get it.. i know have a nother veggie i can add to my list.. thank you


and think hard like teeth....hence dente




> lol you are definitely not from the East Coast!!


nor Italia~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*POST 1,000 in my THREAD! THANKS EVERYBODY FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 28, Day 4*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
OAT pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

WORKOUT: 45 minutes upper/ lower
CARDIO: 24 minutes bike

Meal
grilled pork loin
salad
rice

Almonds

Meal
chicken
pecans
balsamic
wine

----------


## qkcam

> and think hard like teeth....hence dente
> --dente... good remember..i will call them tomorrow!! thanks
> 
> 
> 
> nor Italia~


 nope i am from the midwest.... origionally Indiana.. now stuck in oakland.. somehow indiana seems more charming! and a bit of a hick if is must say!

----------


## qkcam

congrats on your batting 1000!! oops i messed up the reply.above. hope you had a good monday

----------


## -KJ-

Just checking in slim!
Keep it up

----------


## SlimmerMe

> nope i am from the midwest.... origionally Indiana.. now stuck in oakland.. somehow indiana seems more charming! and a bit of a hick if is must say!


al dente or not, you are charming regardless ..




> congrats on your batting 1000!! oops i messed up the reply.above. hope you had a good monday


thanks QK~




> Just checking in slim!
> Keep it up


Thanks KJ~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 25, Day 5*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Oat Pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

Almonds, sunflower seeds, cacao nibs

Meal
grilled pork loin
rice
salad
tea

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
turkey
salad
tomato basil soup
corn
4 oz wine

----------


## qkcam

I love that tomato basil soup!! that sounds grreeeeeet! corn too!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I love that tomato basil soup!! that sounds grreeeeeet! corn too!!


me too....thanks~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 28, Day 6*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi Golean
skim milk
banana

Meal
chicken
walnuts
apple
mixed greens
balsamic

Cliff builder bar

Almonds

Meal
Turkey
slice mozzarella
slice bread
lite mayo
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 28, Day 7*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Oat pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

WORKOUT: Yoga, stretching, abs for 30 minutes

Meal
turkey
slice mozzarella
slice wheat bread
tea

almonds

Meal
Grilled shrimp
baked potato
corn
4 oz wine
cacao nibs

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 29

TOTAL LOST: 27 pounds
**

Most I've lost so far

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!
*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 29, Day 1*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Oat pancake
sugar free syrup

WORKOUT: 45 minutes upper/lower concentrating on compound movements
CARDIO: 22 minutes bike

Post workout shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
turkey
slice mozzarella
slice wheat bread
tea

almonds, cacao nibs

Meal
Chicken
pecans
mixed greens
balsamic
6 oz wine

----------


## Buddhabody

Good work with the weight lost, whats your plans now?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Good work with the weight lost, whats your plans now?


Thanks Buddha~Plan to continue what is working for now. Then plan to ramp it up a bit later to take it to another level....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 29. DAY 2*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Oat pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Havarti cheese
1 slice bread
diet drink
I know, not the best

20 minute brisk walk

Almonds

Meal
Grilled chicken
rice
salad
4 oz wine
cacao nibs

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 29, DAY 3*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi Golean
skim milk
banana

greek yogurt with splenda

Skewer grilled chicken

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
pre-planned cheat
hotdog with chile
potato salad
baked beans
beer

----------


## SexySweetheart

shes a trucking...keep on a trucking

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ Only YOU, SEXY, would find a PINK truck! LOVE IT! And thanks~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 29, Day 4*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
1 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi GoLEan 
skim milk
banana

1/2 Cliff Builder bar

WORKOUT: Upper/ Lower for an hour

Meal
eggs 
bacon
wheat toast

almonds

Meal
Grilled salmon
mixed greens
baked potato
6 oz wine

----------


## gbrice75

Great avy!! Is that Dec's semi-nude??!!  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ YEP! couldn't help myself......posted in the Lounge too.....

----------


## SexySweetheart

^ lol, if you ever decide to ever use my pictures as an avatar, I request you photo chop :add too my chimey chawngas and narrow the rest out...oh and pink should be involved in some way :")

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^send me a pic sometime if you want to and I will make you a special for you Avy.....

----------


## SexySweetheart

lmao... i just sent Tiger a sexy pix last week use that, will PM you! 
(yea rite! he would KILL ME!) LMAO


I never noticed before...but you cant attach a pix to a PM...?

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ yes you can attach to a PM...

----------


## RaginCajun

you women!!!! love it

----------


## SlimmerMe

> you women!!!! love it


Glad you do~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 29, DAY 5*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Oat pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

slice wheat bread
havarti

Cacao nibs

Meal
chicken
salad
6 oz wine

.....Odd day....

----------


## Ladyblahblah

I've caught up on your thread and have to say that I've thoroughly enjoyed seeing how you've progressed. Congratulations on your weight loss and new lifestyle.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ladyblahblah

Double post....

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I've caught up on your thread and have to say that I've thoroughly enjoyed seeing how you've progressed. Congratulations on your weight loss and new lifestyle.


THANKS LADY B! So happy you stopped by~Appreciate it

----------


## qkcam

I love the Avi!!! so creative!.. I have missed posting my foods-- but had to leave my apartment for a few days.. look what i missed!

----------


## auslifta

> Thanks Buddha~Plan to continue what is working for now. *Then plan to ramp it up a bit later to take it to another level*....


Oh how you're going to miss the wine

----------


## auslifta

I found a place that sells roo meat in the U.S but it is so expensive there prob not worth it to you. http://www.marxfoods.com/products/Kangaroo

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I love the Avi!!! so creative!.. I have missed posting my foods-- but had to leave my apartment for a few days.. look what i missed!


Thanks but all I did to this avy was make her a blonde and added the background...you missed the one I had of Dec who I painted some polka dots on his pants....
glad to see ya back~



> Oh how you're going to miss the wine


HA HA HA!!! whoa nelly!




> I found a place that sells roo meat in the U.S but it is so expensive there prob not worth it to you. http://www.marxfoods.com/products/Kangaroo


thanks Auslifta...I just might have to try it sometime...

----------


## qkcam

> Thanks but all I did to this avy was make her a blonde and added the background...you missed the one I had of Dec who I painted some polka dots on his pants....
> glad to see ya back~


 thanks hope i am back computers been crashing.. i need to be more creative like you slimmer!

----------


## Hondarocks

Slimmer, I wanna see some pics of the progress!!

----------


## gbrice75

^^ good try, that ain't gonna happen any time soon!  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Slimmer, I wanna see some pics of the progress!!


you already missed them, go thru and search!

----------


## Hondarocks

gawd dammit!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> thanks hope i am back computers been crashing.. i need to be more creative like you slimmer!


ah thanks gk~ 




> Slimmer, I wanna see some pics of the progress!!


read the 2 posts below from Gbrice and OOCajun.... HA HA ! HEE HEE!! TEE HEE HEE! LOL!




> ^^ good try, that ain't gonna happen any time soon!


you got it~




> you already missed them, go thru and search!


Exactly!




> gawd dammit!!!!


Oh Phooey! oh well.....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 29, Day 6*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Oat pancake
egg 
sugar free syrup

Meal
half pastrami sandwich
tiny bit potato salad
diet coke

Meal
Chicken
pecans
salad
4 oz wine

----------


## RaginCajun

you have been pretty steady as of late. are you still doing the greens and reds? i have been thinking about trying them but want to hear about your experience with it first.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> *you have been pretty steady as of late*. are you still doing the greens and reds? i have been thinking about trying them but want to hear about your experience with it first.


LOL! just when you think I am......(notice no log in yesterday)....and as far as the reds and greens I am not in the habit yet. Very random.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Not logging for now....

on goody goody hiatus for a day or two

----------


## oatmeal69

I couldn't do it without Diet Coke, how do you drink just one?? LOL

----------


## gbrice75

> Not logging for now....
> 
> on goody goody hiatus for a day or two


Just had one last night myself. Went for professional photos with the baby, and wound up being gone for 7 hours without any food. STARVING. Made every excuse on the way home about how the pizza and cookies and milk I had wouldn't harm me since I hadn't eaten. Annoyed with myself today though, heh!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I couldn't do it without Diet Coke, how do you drink just one?? LOL


luckily I am not a big soft drink person.....thank goodness for something!




> Just had one last night myself. Went for professional photos with the baby, and wound up being gone for 7 hours without any food. STARVING. Made every excuse on the way home about how the pizza and cookies and milk I had wouldn't harm me since I hadn't eaten. Annoyed with myself today though, heh!


Must be in the ethers......but we at least did it together!  :Friends:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

what you been up to Slimmer!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> what you been up to Slimmer!!!


well you saw in my other thread which told it all!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 30, Day 3*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi GoLean
skim milk
banana

Meal
Oat Pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

almonds

CARDIO: 30 minute speed walk

Post cardio shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Grilled chicken
rice
salad
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 30, DAY 4*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Oat Pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

WORKOUT: 45 minutes upper/lower
CARDIO: 22 minutes bike

Post workout shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Grilled chicken
rice
salad
tea

Meal
Grilled chicken
rice
salad
4 oz wine

----------


## gbrice75

^^^ Great job!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> ^^^ there's my girl!


thanks buddy! Whew! Free!

----------


## qkcam

Looks good! can you share about your salad? I need to get back on track with salads..and change up a bit.. do you know anything about google tv? it is my only way to get here and really awkard..

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ this salad is basically lettuce and bits of tomato ....very simple. No dressing. And I don't know anything about g tv....

----------


## RaginCajun

no dressing? you do know that you can make your own. baseline has a great asian style one that use from time to time. very light and tasty.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> no dressing? you do know that you can make your own. baseline has a great asian style one that use from time to time. very light and tasty.


This particular meal doesn't need it since I push around the soft rice with the lettuce. But I do use dressing with other meals a lot. Thanks for reminding me about the recipe. Man I am going to have to turn into a real chef here.

----------


## RaginCajun

> This particular meal doesn't need it since I push around the soft rice with the lettuce. But I do use dressing with other meals a lot. Thanks for reminding me about the recipe. Man I am going to have to turn into a real chef here.


so, will your next avy have an apron in it?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> so, will your next avy have an apron in it?


HA HA HA! GREAT IDEA! Will start looking around....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Week 30, Day 5*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries 
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Oat Pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

Meal
Kashi Golean
skim milk
banana

almonds

Meal
petite filet
baked potato
salad
red wine

----------


## qkcam

the last meal sounds great!! i am starvin and just ate ! funny how the boys are much better cooks than us girls!! wheres the apron?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> the last meal sounds great!! i am starvin and just ate ! funny how the boys are much better cooks than us girls!! wheres the apron?


yes the filet was perfectly cooked and loved every single bite! Needed some red meat.
And I do find males are usually better cooks....

and the apron? still looking...haven't found one yet that works. Meantime it is still halloweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen.......

----------


## GirlyGymRat

food is back on track...how is that scale treating you???

----------


## SlimmerMe

> food is back on track...how is that scale treating you???


Out of the 7 already got rid of 3.5 in just 3 days.... amazing..... just amazing ...WHEW!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 30, Day 6*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Oat Pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

Meal
Grilled pork loin
rice
salad
tea

Almonds

Meal
Chicken
salad
pecans
4 oz wine

----------


## Dr Pepper

Looking good slim! Keep it up! :-)

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Looking good slim! Keep it up! :-)


THANK YOU Doc!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Out of the 7 already got rid of 3.5 in just 3 days.... amazing..... just amazing ...WHEW!


Good girl...on quickly, back off quickly!!

----------


## gbrice75

> Out of the 7 already got rid of 3.5 in just 3 days.... amazing..... just amazing ...WHEW!


Told u!  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

maybe that lil 'shock' treatment you gave your body did it some good. go head!

----------


## Times Roman

Wow Slimmer!
How'd I miss your thread? This thing is really taking off! Good for you =)

----------


## RaginCajun

> Wow Slimmer!
> How'd I miss your thread? This thing is really taking off! Good for you =)


its cuz your old and out of date!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Good girl...on quickly, back off quickly!!


WHEW! is all i can say....




> Told u!


And that is why you are the Rx king!




> maybe that lil 'shock' treatment you gave your body did it some good. go head!


Shock treatment? Bingo!

And today even less than yesterday so I am thrilled. So maybe it did help!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Wow Slimmer!
> How'd I miss your thread? This thing is really taking off! Good for you =)


Been here for months! I wondered where in the heck you were this entire time.....

----------


## Times Roman

> its cuz your old and out of date!


did i hear that right? you want to date an old guy?

sorry mate, not my type! =)

----------


## Times Roman

> Been here for months! I wondered where in the heck you were this entire time.....


I was probably goofing off in the lounge....

....just don't tell anyone!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I was probably goofing off in the lounge....
> 
> ....just don't tell anyone!


Oh I knew where you were all along....couldn't hide from me!

----------


## RaginCajun

> did i hear that right? you want to date an old guy?
> 
> sorry mate, not my type! =)


nope, turn up yer hearing aid!!!!!

----------


## Times Roman

> Oh I knew where you were all along....couldn't hide from me!


yes you do. I do spend time here consistantly. And since I'm expecting it may take 6 months to find another job after this project ends in January, it's looking like you won't be able to get rid of me until at least July of next year =)

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ what? yes you do? :Hmmmm:

----------


## Times Roman

^ know where to find me

you said you knew where to find me

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ got cha.....cyberspace.....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 30, Day 7*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Oat Pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

WORKOUT: BODY PUMP 45 minutes
CARDIO: 22 minutes bike

Post Workout shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Grilled pork lion
rice
salad

Meal
Grilled salmon
asparagus
baked potato 
salad
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 31

TOTAL LOST: 27.6

Keeping it off!
*

----------


## Sicko

Nice work slimmer...keep it up girl...

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Nice work slimmer...keep it up girl...


THANKS! I will! Appreciate it~

----------


## RaginCajun

shazaam!!! a pound a week for 30+ weeks!!! just awesome! that is true dedication and just proves how much you changed your lifestyle in that timeframe. your are amazing and i have no doubts that i will be reading more positive things in the near future!

----------


## --->>405<<---

good work slim  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> shazaam!!! a pound a week for 30+ weeks!!! just awesome! that is true dedication and just proves how much you changed your lifestyle in that timeframe. your are amazing and i have no doubts that i will be reading more positive things in the near future!


YEP SHAZAAAAAAAAAM! Sticking to it buddy....THANKS!



> good work slim


THANKS to you too 405~

----------


## qkcam

slim ! i love that avi! i love the fire driving her broom!! totally hot !!

----------


## gbrice75

Awesome!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> slim ! I love that avi! I love the fire driving her broom!! Totally hot !!


thanks! Hot halloween!




> awesome!!!!


thanks! :Wink:

----------


## qkcam

//Halloween has always been one of my favs-- my family back home in indiana decroate the house, with lots of home made gouls and witches and tombstones-- my mom gets over 400 trick or treaters...she has generations of families that came as kids and now bring their grand kids- both her and my dad dress up and and give out the goodies- i miss them. you all are doing a good job of kicking my butt into good eating..i wonder if you all can get me on the plane.. i am terrifed of flying!! to get home to see em ? and omg how would i handle my food in the midwest? i guess chicken oatmeal and steamed spinach should be easy anywere..even in a hotel.. if i have my propane little cook stove

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ sometimes you have to enjoy your life and take a day or 2 or 3 off to have some fun with family which is so so important and then return to jumping back on the horse. It actually helps. You gotta feed your soul too. Think about going. Give it some real good thought. Might be exactly what you need right now. Have some TLC and home cookin and see the joy your parents have as well as all the kids who celebrate.

GO! GO! GO! DO IT!

and leave your kitchen at home. It will be there when you return.

TRUST YOURSELF.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 31, Day 1*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Oat Pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

Meal
turkey
swiss
bread
diet coke

Greek Yogurt
splenda

Meal
Shrimp
asparagus
strawberries
grapes
caesar salad
bread
wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 31, DAY 2*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
OAt pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

Meal
Hamburger
10 fries
diet coke

Almonds

Meal
Chicken
pecans
salad
4 oz wine

----------


## -KJ-

Just checking in slim... seems like your doing great.

----------


## gbrice75

The girl seems to be back on track and doing a-okay!  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Just checking in slim... seems like your doing great.


Thanks KJ!




> The girl seems to be back on track and doing a-okay!


Thanks Gbrice!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 31, DAY 3*

Protein shake
raspberries
scoop whey

Meal
Kashi Golean
Skim milk
banana

Meal
Slice ham
swiss
bread
diet coke

Almonds
sunflower seeds
Cacao nibs
Greek yogurt 
blueberries
splenda

Meal
Chicken
pecans
salad
balsamic
6 o wine

----------


## oatmeal69

I'm still lovin' the oat pancake. It's my favorite meal of the day!
I'm working up a chili recipe with ultra-lean turkey, and a Moo-Goo-Gai-Pan - ish chicken thing. Both are served over / with brown rice.
Most days the only problem I have is monitoring quantity. The food is so good, I want to over-eat. 
I simply don't understand guys who don't think they can eat enough to gain.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> *I'm still lovin' the oat pancake. It's my favorite meal of the day!*
> I'm working up a chili recipe with ultra-lean turkey, and a Moo-Goo-Gai-Pan - ish chicken thing. Both are served over / with brown rice.
> Most days the only problem I have is monitoring quantity. The food is so good, I want to over-eat. 
> I simply don't understand guys who don't think they can eat enough to gain.


ME TOO! My go-to meal during this whole process. And they sure work the magic.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 31, DAY 4*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Oat pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

1/2 cliff builder

Meal
Salad 
sliced steak
lite dressing
diet coke

sunflower seeds
cacao nibs

Meal
Grilled chicken
rice
salad
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 31, DAY 5*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi Golean
skim milk
banana

CARDIO: 60 minutes speed walk combo high/low intensity

Meal
Egg
bacon
toast

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
grilled chicken
rice
salad
4 oz wine

----------


## GirlyGymRat

checking in for a bit of encouragement!! hoping to rub off on me.....

----------


## RaginCajun

i was wondering where the workouts have been!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> checking in for a bit of encouragement!! hoping to rub off on me.....


hope the good stuff rubs off....




> i was wondering where the workouts have been!


ya know I sometimes forget to log em in....but admit not like my 3 month challenge that is for sure!

----------


## ghettoboyd

hi slimmer....although i dont post much in your thread ive been trying to keep up with your progress and i am quite impressed at not only your proggress but at your dedication to help others and your overall contributions to this board, you are a great asset...your upbeat attitude is infectious and i love it....keep it up...respect...

----------


## SlimmerMe

> hi slimmer....although i dont post much in your thread ive been trying to keep up with your progress and i am quite impressed at not only your proggress but at your dedication to help others and your overall contributions to this board, you are a great asset...your upbeat attitude is infectious and i love it....keep it up...respect...


THANKS Ghetto! I really do appreciate hearing this. And perfect timing. Congrats to you turning RED!

----------


## --->>405<<---

what does turning red mean slim???

----------


## SlimmerMe

> what does turning red mean slim???


Here are all of the colors:

Purple: Moderators/ Hall of Fame


Dark Green: Vets


Burgundy: Monitors


Red: Knowledgeable 


Aqua: Productive


Pink: Females
Dark Blue: Males


Hope this helps 405~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 31, Day 6*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi GoLEan
skim milk
banana

Meal
Oat pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

CARDIO: 30 minute speed walk

Post Cardio shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Roast beef
baked potato
salad
wine

----------


## RaginCajun

when you say speed walk, am i picturing you twisting your arms and waist like those old people do? hahaha, just pickin!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ ha ha! and I know what you mean with twisting the waist. NOPE
just a real fast steady clip....

----------


## SexySweetheart

> hi slimmer....although i dont post much in your thread ive been trying to keep up with your progress and i am quite impressed at not only your proggress but at your dedication to help others and your overall contributions to this board, you are a great asset...your upbeat attitude is infectious and i love it....keep it up...respect...


^ THIS!

and 30lbs kicked to the curb...LOVE IT!
Attachment 117545

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ thanks SEXY!

your photo did not show and I know you asked this question. Must have something to do with this new upgrade.....so hold tight and your pictures will be back in motion for us all to enjoy!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 31, Day 7*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Oat pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

WORKOUT: 45 minutes upper/lower
CARIO: 20 minutes bike

Post workout shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Kashi Golean
skim milk
banana

Cliff builder bar

Meal
chicken
pecans
salad
balsamic
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 32

TOTAL LOST: 26.2
*
Keeping it off.....
as I am trying to keep anything over 25 off for at least another month which has been the plan all along. Then re-access.

----------


## RaginCajun

sounds like a sound plan to me!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> sounds like a sound plan to me!


Thanks OOCajun. Keeping it off is.......well....how can put it?

----------


## RaginCajun

fabulous, maybe???

----------


## SlimmerMe

> fabulous, maybe???


I'll take fabulous. Not where I was going but like your approach!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Perhaps essential?!?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Perhaps essential?!?


another good one....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 32, DAY 1*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Oat pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

Meal
Kashi Golean
skim milk
banana

20 minute walk

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

almonds, cacao nibs

Meal
chicken 
corn
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 32, DAY 2*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Oat Pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

Meal
Grilled chicken
rice
salad
diet coke

Almonds

Meal
Ground beef
corn
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 32, DAY 3*

Protein Shake
raspberries
2 scoops whey

Meal
Oat Pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

Meal
Kashi Golean
skim milk
banana

almonds, sunflower seeds, cacao nibs

CARDIO: 30 minute speed walk

Meal
Lamb chop
baked potato
peas
salad
wine

----------


## Ladyblahblah

Dropping in to say hello and hope that you had a great weekend! 

Diet looks good and as tight as always.  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Dropping in to say hello and hope that you had a great weekend! 
> 
> Diet looks good and as tight as always.


THANK YOU! Day by day! Appreciate it LadyBB

----------


## GirlyGymRat

just curious....are you white or red on that wine????

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ usually white more than anything else

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 32, Day 4*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Oat pancake
egg
sugar fee syrup

CARDIO: 30 minute bike low/high intensity

Post cardio shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Chicken
rice

Meal
Chicken 
asparagus
sweet potato
wine

----------


## gbrice75

lol, slimmer must've overdone it on the wine... no 4oz specification!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^hahahahaha!!! i see that you added a sweet potato in there, didn't think you liked them. sneaky sneaky

----------


## SlimmerMe

> lol, slimmer must've overdone it on the wine... no 4oz specification!


THAT's RIGHT SHERLOCK! had to do something to stay away from all that candy I handed out.....NOT ONE BITE! NADA! NOTHING~




> ^^^^^hahahahaha!!! i see that you added a sweet potato in there, didn't think you liked them. sneaky sneaky


YEP! but there was a reason.....someone else cooked the meal! And I did eat every single bite just for you!

----------


## gbrice75

> THAT's RIGHT SHERLOCK! had to do something to stay away from all that candy I handed out.....NOT ONE BITE! NADA! NOTHING~


Good girl!! Saw your post in my thread as well... kudos to us!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Good girl!! Saw your post in my thread as well... kudos to us!!!


 :Friends:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Slimmer...there should be a speedo posting this week in that "other" thread.....check it out and stay tuned!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

....

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Slimmer...there should be a speedo posting this week in that "other" thread.....check it out and stay tuned!!!!


I am working the ticket booth!




> omg GGR is ALL OVER THIS! wtf have I done, now I have to file for early retirement from AR and hang my head in shame, lol!


nope! not doing that for one second! not allowed!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 32, DAY 5*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal 
Oat pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

Cliff builder bar

CARDIO: 45 minute speed walk

Meal
egg
bacon
toast

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Chicken cordon bleu
green peas
6 oz wine

----------


## RaginCajun

> THAT's RIGHT SHERLOCK! had to do something to stay away from all that candy I handed out.....NOT ONE BITE! NADA! NOTHING~
> 
> 
> 
> YEP! but there was a reason.....someone else cooked the meal! And I did eat every single bite *just for you*!


you are too kind!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ lol!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 32, DAY 6*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi Golean
skim milk
banana

Greek yogurt
splenda

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Grilled chicken
corn

Meal
Chicken
pecans
balsamic
salad
4 oz wine

----------


## baseline_9

Been away for a while... Not been able to log in and keep up with you guys...

Whats the plan slim? Goals? Where are you going?

I cant believe how consistent you are with your log. Nice one  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Been away for a while... Not been able to log in and keep up with you guys...
> 
> Whats the plan slim? Goals? Where are you going?
> 
> I cant believe how consistent you are with your log. Nice one


Thanks for stopping by Base. You were here from the beginning~ 
My plans? to keep going like I am for awhile and then ramp back up the cardio to take it to another level 

Appreciate noticing my consistency. That is the key! I really think it is the trick...

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 32, DAY 6*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi Golean
skim milk

WORKOUT: Upper/Lower 45 minutes 
CARDIO: 25 minutes on bike

Meal
BBQ
slaw
diet coke

Meal
Grilled salmon
baked potato
salad
6 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 33

TOTAL LOST: 28.8*

( that is 1.2 away from 30! )

----------


## RaginCajun

> *WEEK 33
> 
> TOTAL LOST: 28.8*
> 
> ( that is 1.2 away from 30! )


damn woman, you might fly away at the pace your going!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^^ nice.....time for pics!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> damn woman, you might fly away at the pace your going!


I am flying....thanks!




> ^^^^ nice.....time for pics!!!!


hmmmmm.......thinking about it~ thanks!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 33, Day 1*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi Golean
skim milk
banana

Meal
BBQ
vinegar based cole slaw
diet coke

Meal
Caesar salad
Grilled chicken
6 oz wine

----------


## gbrice75

How's my 'regular member' friend doing??  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ SHE IS FINE AND DANDY! thanks for asking Doc!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 33, DAY 3*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
egg
bacon
toast
grapes

Meal
BBQ
vinegar cole slaw
diet coke

Meal
chicken
sweet potato
peas
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 33, DAY 4*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Oat Pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

WORKOUT: Upper body 45 minutes
CARDIO: 20 minute bike

Meal
Egg
Bacon
Toast

Meal
Grilled chicken
rice
salad
4 oz wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 33, DAY 5*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
Oat Pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

Meal
salad 
grilled chicken
goat cheese
strawberries
balsamic

Almonds

Meal
Chicken
salad
pecans
balsamic

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 33, DAY 6*

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
OAt pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

cacao nibs, sunflower seeds

Protein Shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

almonds

Meal
chicken
peas
4 oz wine

----------


## RaginCajun

happy to see that you are truckin right along, , too bad i can't say the same. may need you to give me swift kick in the keister!

----------


## Times Roman

Hey mammacita!

how's the progress coming along?

Thinkin of ya!

Roman

----------


## SlimmerMe

> happy to see that you are truckin right along, , too bad i can't say the same. may need you to give me swift kick in the keister!


trucking along and along and along and along.....




> Hey mammacita!
> 
> how's the progress coming along?
> 
> Thinkin of ya!
> 
> Roman


thinkin' of you too~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 33, DAY 7*

Protein shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries
2 fish oil caps

Meal
tuna
salad

Meal
Oat Pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

WORKOUT: 45 minutes upper
Cardio: 20 minute bike

Post Workout shake
1 scoop whey
raspberries

Cliff builder bar

Meal
Chicken
salad
potato
wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*TOTAL OFF (and the most off ever!)*

*30.6*

----------


## --->>405<<---

heya slim.. good work.. hope ur doing well  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

thanks 405....

*I will say it again....*

*30 point 6 pounds off!*

----------


## Papiriqui

Niiiice!! Congrats on the achievement!! Keep it up  :Smilie:

----------


## Ladyblahblah

> *TOTAL OFF (and the most off ever!)*
> 
> *30.6*


Incredible achievement, SM! A huge congrats to you for all of your hard work and dedication! : )

----------


## SexySweetheart

Attachment 118156
This is a picture of 1pound of fat....Slimmer busted off 30 OF THESE! 
*awsome lady!!!!!*

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Niiiice!! Congrats on the achievement!! Keep it up


Thanks Papiriqui! Appreciate it. Thanks for stopping by....




> Incredible achievement, SM! A huge congrats to you for all of your hard work and dedication! : )


Thanks Lady BB! I appreciate hearing this since so true!




> Attachment 118156
> This is a picture of 1pound of fat....Slimmer busted off 30 OF THESE! 
> *awsome lady!!!!!*


Again, hilarious reality from Sexy! Thanks girl~

----------


## oatmeal69

That's COOL!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> That's COOL!


Thanks Oatmeal~

----------


## RaginCajun

i step away for a few days and BAM, you hit me 30LBS OFF!!!! just keep banging those lbs off girl! hope you tie yourself down so you don't fly away!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> i step away for a few days and BAM, you hit me 30LBS OFF!!!! just keep banging those lbs off girl! hope you tie yourself down so you don't fly away!


Thanks 00Cajun! I am so happy and also looking forward to some turkey tomorrow!

----------


## Papiriqui

Happy Thanksgiving Slim !!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Happy Thanksgiving Slim !!


Thank you Pap and to you and your family too~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYONE! I am so grateful for all the help I have received here. I truly am. Appreciate it so so much.

SM*

----------


## tbody66

Where are the pics???

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Where are the pics???


HA HA HA! Tee hee hee! LOL!

Well well well, look who is BACK and you were here from DAY 1.....

----------


## tbody66

Glad you remembered, but you didn't answer the question  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Glad you remembered, but you didn't answer the question


How could I not? You were one of the biggest reasons I came to this section in the first place! 'tis true~

----------


## Papiriqui

I think tbody is talking about those pictures!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Where are the pics???



you missed them!

----------


## tbody66

> you missed them!


What, was it one of those "limited time offers" up for 11 minutes from 3:27 am - 3:38 am on a monday???

----------


## gbrice75

Wow, look what happens when I disappear from this thread for a minute! I'm not here to moderate, and all the horn dogs come out in droves!!!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## tbody66

> Wow, look what happens when I disappear from this thread for a minute! I'm not here to moderate, and all the horn dogs come out in droves!!!!


Hey, you need to put up a new thread and post some current pics too. All the talk in the world don't add up to us accurately critiquing a pic! And you know I'll post pics at the drop of a hat, so it ain't like I'm asking you all to do something I won't.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey, you need to put up a new thread and post some current pics too. All the talk in the world don't add up to us accurately critiquing a pic! And you know I'll post pics at the drop of a hat, so it ain't like I'm asking you all to do something I won't.


you cant come on here after a long hiatus and demand pics!!!!! hahahahaha! and yes, slim's deal was on of those, had to be there kind of things

----------


## Times Roman

Hey mamacita!
Haven't seen you around too much. Been kinda busy?

----------


## tbody66

> you cant come on here after a long hiatus and demand pics!!!!! hahahahaha! and yes, slim's deal was on of those, had to be there kind of things


Fair enough! Okay slim, tell us about todays diet and exercise program, also what are your current 1RM on all the core lifts?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I think tbody is talking about those pictures!!


YEp.....




> you missed them!


Exactly!




> What, was it one of those "limited time offers" up for 11 minutes from 3:27 am - 3:38 am on a monday???


You got it!




> Wow, look what happens when I disappear from this thread for a minute! I'm not here to moderate, and all the horn dogs come out in droves!!!!


Wolf wolf!




> Hey, you need to put up a new thread and post some current pics too. All the talk in the world don't add up to us accurately critiquing a pic! And you know I'll post pics at the drop of a hat, so it ain't like I'm asking you all to do something I won't.


Peer pressure at its best.....




> you cant come on here after a long hiatus and demand pics!!!!! hahahahaha! and yes, slim's deal was on of those, had to be there kind of things


Hahahaha x2




> Hey mamacita!
> Haven't seen you around too much. Been kinda busy?


Hey Papasita.....busy bee....'tis the season.....




> Fair enough! Okay slim, tell us about todays diet and exercise program, also what are your current 1RM on all the core lifts?


okay: 
Food is on target
Lost 30 pounds ( yes you might have missed this Tbody and I am thrilled to say the least)
PT at the gym in a little while where I will lift and lift and lift some more....

So happy you are BACK! to keep us ALL on TRACK!

----------


## tbody66

I'm so happy I'm back as well, we'll try to not have to leave again if that's okay with you?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I'm so happy I'm back as well, we'll try to not have to leave again if that's okay with you?


Sounds good to me.......we need you here.

----------


## tbody66

I definitely feel like I'm home, you are all like family and are so good to me. If you get a chance check in on a thread here by 405, he's having some emotional issues with his weight loss, maybe you can give him some solid advice.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I definitely feel like I'm home, you are all like family and are so good to me. If you get a chance check in on a thread here by 405, he's having some emotional issues with his weight loss, maybe you can give him some solid advice.


I will check in on him. I have been with 405 since day one. Check out his first page. Got him up and running then Stem took him to a level which I am so proud of them both sticking together to take 405 to where he is now. 

I think you might enjoy reading my thread where Phate chimed in on page 18. GREAT stuff. I have no idea if you were lurking while you were out. I know you will find some very good info. Not cardio related but food related and more.
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...8#.TtpWdRw0jDo

----------


## GirlyGymRat

slim is slow and steady making her way back to a slimmer her!

----------


## Papiriqui

> I will check in on him. I have been with 405 since day one. Check out his first page. Got him up and running then Stem took him to a level which I am so proud of them both sticking together to take 405 to where he is now. 
> 
> I think you might enjoy reading my thread where Phate chimed in on page 18. GREAT stuff. I have no idea if you were lurking while you were out. I know you will find some very good info. Not cardio related but food related and more.
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...8#.TtpWdRw0jDo


Slim im going to steal with your permission the thread where Phate posted and put in on my log, good stuff.

----------


## tbody66

> I will check in on him. I have been with 405 since day one. Check out his first page. Got him up and running then Stem took him to a level which I am so proud of them both sticking together to take 405 to where he is now. 
> 
> I think you might enjoy reading my thread where Phate chimed in on page 18. GREAT stuff. I have no idea if you were lurking while you were out. I know you will find some very good info. Not cardio related but food related and more.
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...8#.TtpWdRw0jDo


Wow, that was a read! I wish there would have been at least a tad bid of Cardio Bashing!!!  :Frown:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> slim is slow and steady making her way back to a slimmer her!


Got that right! Thanks GGR~




> Slim im going to steal with your permission the thread where Phate posted and put in on my log, good stuff.


GLad you liked it enough to take it~ Great info. A lot to take in actually.




> Wow, that was a read! I wish there would have been at least a tad bid of Cardio Bashing!!!


Wasn't it great? and re: cardio bashing. We need to change your mind about it.....slowly....baby steps. And hopefully you will turn around on it....perhaps just a little bit?

----------


## tbody66

I will consider anything that helps me burn fat and not lose muscle. I am almost completely convinced that cardio is counter-productive to building and maintaining muscle. But I will always love and respect you and your opinions, not matter how much they may be unduly influenced by misinformation of the masses.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I will consider anything that helps me burn fat and not lose muscle. I am almost completely convinced that cardio is counter-productive to building and maintaining muscle. But I will always love and respect you and your opinions, not matter how much they may be unduly influenced by misinformation of the masses.


then I am in the masses because I saw how cardio helped me a lot and I kept my muscle by lifting. 

Tbody from what all I have surmised here and I have read tons of threads and I mean tons. That to lose muscle from cardio you would have to be in a super high intensity state for a prolonged period of time. So will this help to convince you?

I saw where you are going to try it out. I think it pretty much comes down to making a choice if in fact muscle is lost for argument sake. Either someone wants to lose the BF more so willing to lose a bit of muscle. Or someone wants to keep all of their muscle and possibly take forever to lose the BF. I opted to lose the BF. And I can honestly say I am stronger and healthier and even have a body recomp in the process.

I rarely suggest to join the masses on anything in life. But in this case I might suggest it to you. PLEASE try it. Don't you think you would counteract any muscle loss with all the lifting you do? I bet you lift so dang much that you would keep your muscle.

----------


## oatmeal69

I can entertain the idea that one's ability to gain LBM is hampered by cardio, but I'm a convert to the idea that one can gain LBM and lose BF simultaneously. Before this forum , I was doing either/or.
My weight hasn't changed more than a few pounds either way over the last few months - but my BF/ratio has greatly improved. It can only mean that I'm gaining LBM while losing BF - right?

----------


## oatmeal69

Know what else is really cool? It used to be that I couldn't fit into my favorite pair of jeans when I gained weight because of my waist and butt. Now, I have plenty of room in the waist and butt, but I'm starting to have trouble fitting my thighs in there!

----------


## Papiriqui

> Know what else is really cool? It used to be that I couldn't fit into my favorite pair of jeans when I gained weight because of my waist and butt. Now, I have plenty of room in the waist and butt, but I'm starting to have trouble fitting my thighs in there!


That right there is a great feeling isnt?? I rather be in a position where i have to buy new clothes becase im too big or too skinny rather than be cause i am fat. Thats money you feel going to waste. 

Good job Oatmeal, keep up the good work bud!

----------


## tbody66

Most of what I have presented was an exaggerated opinion for the purpose of generating actual thought provoking conversation. I have said accurately and repeateadly that I have performed very limited cardio over the course of thirty years of relatively consistent weight lifting. Every persons goals and objectives are different and I may very well be a unique body-type that responds contrary to most. I can not argue the results of several members on this board who are making progress in transforming their bodies by incorporating cardio. My issue is with the use of cardio and exclusion of weight training. The more I read and study the more I believe that the muscle loss from cardio would only occur from a severely imbalanced ratio of cardio to weight training, provided nutritional intake is sufficient.

Consider this a full blown admission to being wrong (not the first time, I assure you) about my understanding of the subject matter and it's affects!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I can entertain the idea that one's ability to gain LBM is hampered by cardio, but I'm a convert to the idea that one can gain LBM and lose BF simultaneously. Before this forum , I was doing either/or.
> My weight hasn't changed more than a few pounds either way over the last few months - but* my BF/ratio has greatly improved*. It can only mean that I'm gaining LBM while losing BF - right?


*Sounds good to me Oatmeal~*




> Know what else is really cool? It used to be that I couldn't fit into my favorite pair of jeans when I gained weight because of my waist and butt. Now, *I have plenty of room in the waist and butt,* but I'm starting to have trouble fitting my thighs in there!


*Even better....*




> That right there is *a great feeling isnt??* I rather be in a position where i have to buy new clothes becase im too big or too skinny rather than be cause i am fat. Thats money you feel going to waste. 
> Good job Oatmeal, keep up the good work bud!


*Agree Papi~ Sure is a great feeling...*




> Most of what I have presented was an exaggerated opinion for the purpose of generating actual thought provoking conversation. I have said accurately and repeateadly that I have performed very limited cardio over the course of thirty years of relatively consistent weight lifting. Every persons goals and objectives are different and I may very well be a unique body-type that responds contrary to most. I can not argue the results of several members on this board who are making progress in transforming their bodies by incorporating cardio. My issue is with the use of cardio and exclusion of weight training. The more I read and study the more I believe that the muscle loss from cardio would only occur from a severely imbalanced ratio of cardio to weight training, provided nutritional intake is sufficient.
> 
> *Consider this a full blown admission to being wrong* (not the first time, I assure you) about my understanding of the subject matter and it's affects!


*MY GOODNESS TBODY! YOU HAVE BECOME A CONVERT? I HOPE SO! REALLY HOPE SO. Your heart will thank you~*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*TODAY:

Keeping off 29 point 2 and pleased since......'tis the season....

*

----------


## tbody66

grrrrrr....

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> *TODAY:
> 
> Keeping off 29 point 2 and pleased since......'tis the season....
> 
> *


Congrats Slim! Haven't stopped by in a while and didn't realize you had lost 30lbs, wow, you must feel fantastic. 

I'm guessing that you had to replace your entire wardrobe? I'm sure you really enjoyed that and going shopping for that new slimmerme size must have made it all worth it. Nice job and good luck.

----------


## tbody66

Slimmer, did you go shopping??? I want pictures.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> grrrrrr....


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr it is.....




> Congrats Slim! Haven't stopped by in a while and didn't realize you had lost 30lbs, wow, you must feel fantastic. 
> 
> I'm guessing that you had to replace your entire wardrobe? I'm sure you really enjoyed that and going shopping for that new slimmerme size must have made it all worth it. Nice job and good luck.


THANKS so much Sgt! Appreciate it and YES to new clothes. 




> Slimmer, did you go shopping??? I want pictures.


You bet! Been shopping.......and pics? you just have to believe......'tis the season to believe....

----------


## tbody66

My grrrrr.... was from you making such a public fuss over my semi-acceptance of cardio exercise as somewhat of a necessary evil part of a body transformation program.

You could show pics of the wardrobe without you in it or have a friend or 13 come over for a modeling shoot!

I am so proud of you today, I have done nothing but try to post after you and am developing a little burn in the forearms from the typing  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> My grrrrr.... was from you making such a public fuss over my semi-acceptance of cardio exercise as somewhat of a necessary evil part of a body transformation program. *OH NO!*
> 
> You could show pics of the wardrobe without you in it or have a friend or 13 come over for a modeling shoot! *OH NO AGAIN!*
> 
> I am so proud of you today, I have done nothing but try to post after you and am developing a little burn in the forearms from the typing


*THANKS TBODY! Appreciate it. I am just so happy you are back with us. We need you here.*

----------


## tbody66

And I need to be here, thanks!  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

slim, are you still working with a PT? if so, how are your workouts going?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> And I need to be here, thanks!


that makes two of us...




> slim, are you still working with a PT? if so, how are your workouts going?


Yep. Still have a PT and she is great since she has a wonderful disposition which goes a long way for me plus she pushes me with heavier weights. I normally do about 45 minutes of lifting and then cardio afterwards...
thanks for asking~

----------


## tbody66

So what are some weights you are currently using that you feel good about and what are some areas where you would like to pick it up a bit?

----------


## oatmeal69

That is one cute new avatar. Do you think if I keep sculpting, I can get a girl who looks like that??

----------


## oatmeal69

That is one cute new avatar. Do you think if I keep sculpting, I can get a girl who looks like that??

----------


## Patrickthecool

Wow you kept a log for 33 something weeks and had great support. looks like you are achieving your goals. Im inspired to keep my own log. Great job!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> So what are some weights you are currently using that you feel good about and what are some areas where you would like to pick it up a bit?


Like your questions Tbody. Mostly my PT adds the weights without my knowing exactly how much because it I did I might buck so I purposely try not to know. I know this might sound silly to you but I rather push instead of wince over the thought of how heavy they are. I could care less the number. More interested in making sure I am on the edge so I keep pushing. And area needed? Maybe shoulders could be stronger.




> That is one cute new avatar. Do you think if I keep sculpting, I can get a girl who looks like that??


Thanks Oatmeal. Keep sculpting and you might just find out.....ya just never know who is around the corner....




> Wow you kept a log for 33 something weeks and had great support. looks like you are achieving your goals. Im inspired to keep my own log. Great job!


Thanks Pcool~ Appreciate you stopping by. And yes I have had lots of GREAT support here hence why I think I am where I am today. Hope you start a log if not already.....

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey slim just wanted to drop by and say hey  :Smilie:  good work on ur maintenance...

----------


## SlimmerMe

> hey slim just wanted to drop by and say hey  good work on ur maintenance...


Thanks 405. Appreciate it~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WOW!

'tis the season is all I can say. And keeping fingers crossed.....and cardio. 

CARDIO
CARDIO
CARDIO
CARDIO
CARDIO
CARDIO
CARDIO


*

----------


## tbody66

Slim, as always you are doing great and I'm glad to hear it. It absolutely makes sense for you to train the way you do, I've had clients like that myself. Of course I am the kind of "trainer" that wants to impart knowledge during our sessions to eventually release educated mini-trainers back into the wild. I actually try to work myself out of a job and then just get together every other month for an assessment and new programs and tips.

----------


## oatmeal69

Yay Cardio. I've started doing interval instead of straight out for 30 minutes... We'll see if that works any better.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Slimmer,,,,have you noticed a difference in muscle tone with the PT working your out?

----------


## Patrickthecool

I did start a log with your advice! aptly called Patrick the cools progress log. Thanks!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Slim, as always you are doing great and I'm glad to hear it. It absolutely makes sense for you to train the way you do, I've had clients like that myself. Of course I am the kind of "trainer" that wants to impart knowledge during our sessions to eventually release educated mini-trainers back into the wild. I actually try to work myself out of a job and then just get together every other month for an assessment and new programs and tips.


Appreciate recognizing this works for me Tbody. My PT does impart a lot of knowledge. I am the one who doesn't want to know what all she is adding on since sometimes if I do know it plays a mind game with me. I am better off taking it to the edge no matter what the weight. Hope this makes sense. And I am thinking here on this BB forum probably not so much so since so much is surrounded by how much someone can lift. I go by "feel." And push when rep number 7-8 feels when I am about to scream to lower the weight.



> Yay Cardio. I've started doing interval instead of straight out for 30 minutes... We'll see if that works any better.


Changing things up work. I like to switch up things too. Hope it works for you Oatmeal.




> Slimmer,,,,have you noticed a difference in muscle tone with the PT working your out?


I notice that I do more with her than on my own. She pushes me and my muscle tone is much better because of her doing so. Thanks for asking GGR.




> I did start a log with your advice! aptly called Patrick the cools progress log. Thanks!


Yep you sure did! Good for you. Now the question is: do you want to start a log here in this forum too? for your food?

----------


## Patrickthecool

Yes I do! I will

----------


## tbody66

I know that you know that we know that you will do what will work for you

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Yes I do! I will


Great! and you did just that. Started a log. 




> I know that you know that we know that you will do what will work for you


I know that you know that I know what I know will work since you know what works is what works. Plain and simple.

----------


## RaginCajun

i know, that yall know, that yall are bunch of clowns!!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ so true!

----------


## Papiriqui

Good job Slim, keep up the good work!

----------


## tbody66

Hard work beats talent when talent doesn't work hard!

----------


## Papiriqui

> Hard work beats talent when talent doesn't work hard!


^^ x2

----------


## SlimmerMe

> i know, that yall know, that yall are bunch of clowns!!!!!


Yep....suppose we are....




> ^^^ so true!


you think so too huh?




> Good job Slim, keep up the good work!


Thanks Papi~




> Hard work beats talent when talent doesn't work hard!


Love this Tbody! So true~




> ^^ x2


Agree x 2

----------


## SlimmerMe

*FASTED CARDIO~ DONE!*

name of the game

----------


## Papiriqui

> FASTED CARDIO~ DONE!
> 
> name of the game


Good job Slim!! Merry Christmas to you as well  :Smilie:

----------


## BrownGirl

Awesome! Hope we all make it through the holidays without being too bad!  :Wink:

----------


## Patrickthecool

I hate cardio

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Merry Christmas slimmer!!!!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

Mery x-mass sm!

Attachment 118964

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Good job Slim!! Merry Christmas to you as well


Thanks Papi!




> Awesome! Hope we all make it through the holidays without being too bad!


You got that right!




> I hate cardio


Thank goodness I like it!




> Merry Christmas slimmer!!!!!!


Thanks and you too GGR~




> Mery x-mass sm!
> 
> Attachment 118964


And a ho ho ho to you too funny girl~

----------


## dec11

jez slim, havent looked in for awhile, 30lbs off!!!!!!! fantastic, well done lady!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> jez slim, havent looked in for awhile, 30lbs off!!!!!!! fantastic, well done lady!


Thanks so much Dec! I appreciate hearing from you.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*TODAY

Keeping off 30 point 2 and very pleased.....

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!*

----------


## tbody66

Glad to hear it. So... pics today???

----------


## RaginCajun

> *TODAY
> 
> Keeping off 30 point 2 and very pleased.....
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!*



MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU! thanks for being the most inspirational person on the board!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Glad to hear it. So... pics today???



you must have missed them again!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Glad to hear it. So... pics today???


HO HO HO......says Santa




> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU! thanks for being the most inspirational person on the board!


That is one of the kindest things I could have ever heard so I thank you 00Cajun~ and wishing you a wonderful Christmas too!




> you must have missed them again!!!


Yep....he was distracted I suppose...

----------


## SlimmerMe

...'tis the season......

so....

FASTED CARDIO EVERY SINGLE DAY

----------


## tbody66

No matter how many naughty things you say, I still love you!

----------


## Patrickthecool

Merry Christmas yo!

----------


## dec11

> Thanks so much Dec! I appreciate hearing from you.


no prob whatsoever slim, you should be extremely proud of it and all your hard work.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> No matter how many naughty things you say, I still love you!


HAH! Cardio is a 6 letter word Tbody~




> Merry Christmas yo!


And hope yours was wonderful Pcool~




> no prob whatsoever slim, you should be extremely proud of it and all your hard work.


Thanks Dec. I am VERY pleased. Very very much so. Appreciate it.

----------


## oatmeal69

Good god! I gained 5 pounds because of two days off, eating "regular" food... I really hope it isn't always this hard, I will never keep it up over the long haul. Boiled fish and spinach gets SO OLD!

----------


## PPC

Slimmer, your oat pancakes rock! I had them with Greek yogurt, sugar free syrup and just a few peach slices. I can see how they have helped you make it thus far and not feel too deprived along the journey. My sixteen year old daughter is my taste test gauge when I make new "healthy" recipes. She is brutally honest and often wrinkles her nose and tells me my latest recipe is a dud. She loved these! So thanks. She and I both felt like we were eating desert for a full meal. Good sweet fix but the protein is sustaining.

I'm going to chime in here with some of my own tips and tricks to attain and then maintain a healthy weight here soon when I get a chance.

----------


## tbody66

> Good god! I gained 5 pounds because of two days off, eating "regular" food... I really hope it isn't always this hard, I will never keep it up over the long haul. Boiled fish and spinach gets SO OLD!


Light-weight, I gained 10 and didn't even try!

----------


## tbody66

and that six letter word is 150% worse than four letter words!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Good god! I gained 5 pounds because of two days off, eating "regular" food... I really hope it isn't always this hard, I will never keep it up over the long haul. Boiled fish and spinach gets SO OLD!


Pancakes....remember the pancakes!




> Slimmer, your oat pancakes rock! I had them with Greek yogurt, sugar free syrup and just a few peach slices. I can see how they have helped you make it thus far and not feel too deprived along the journey. My sixteen year old daughter is my taste test gauge when I make new "healthy" recipes. She is brutally honest and often wrinkles her nose and tells me my latest recipe is a dud. She loved these! So thanks. She and I both felt like we were eating desert for a full meal. Good sweet fix but the protein is sustaining.
> 
> I'm going to chime in here with some of my own tips and tricks to attain and then maintain a healthy weight here soon when I get a chance.


Thanks for chiming in PPC~
And so glad your daughter likes the pancakes. I swear by 'em. And hope to see some of your tricks and tips. I bet yummy and healthy at the same time. Or let me re-phrase that. I know yummy and healthy at the same time!




> Light-weight, I gained 10 and didn't even try!


only 2 here




> and that six letter word is 150% worse than four letter words!


Nope. That 6 letter word is what saves me!

----------


## tbody66

I did my cardio this am, fasted even!

----------


## PPC

Question about your awesome pancakes. Do you leave the mix in the refrigerator and make each serving fresh or make all three large pancakes at once? I left the mix in my fridge and pulled it out to make the last serving left for my breakfast this morning. The mix was very thick. I made a medium pancake and sort of spread it around the griddle. It still turned out fine though. The next one I added a little water to the blender and whizzed it out once again. This was easier to work with. Just wanted to know what you do since you're my Oat Pancake guru.

Then since I get obsessed about new, great recipes, I had the idea to make more plain or savory style ones - bread sized. So I left out the sweetener and vanilla and added a pinch of salt. I made heaps of sandwhich sized pancakes so for lunch I had a couple of sandwiches with lean roast beef, lettuce and horse radish sauce. They were yum even though they still looked like pancakes but still a tasty, high protein, bread alternative I think.

----------


## oatmeal69

Oh, those are some GOOD ideas PPC!!!
I miss sandwiches so much!

----------


## tbody66

For breakfast, I chugged a 16 oz glass of water with the ECA stack, followed by cardio then a cup of black coffee...MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM-MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM GOOD!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I did my cardio this am, fasted even!


Grrrrrrrrrrreat! Same here....ticket to success for me~




> Question about your awesome pancakes. Do you leave the mix in the refrigerator and make each serving fresh or make all three large pancakes at once? I left the mix in my fridge and pulled it out to make the last serving left for my breakfast this morning. The mix was very thick. I made a medium pancake and sort of spread it around the griddle. It still turned out fine though. The next one I added a little water to the blender and whizzed it out once again. This was easier to work with. Just wanted to know what you do since you're my Oat Pancake guru.
> 
> Then since I get obsessed about new, great recipes, I had the idea to make more plain or savory style ones - bread sized. So I left out the sweetener and vanilla and added a pinch of salt. I made heaps of sandwhich sized pancakes so for lunch I had a couple of sandwiches with lean roast beef, lettuce and horse radish sauce. They were yum even though they still looked like pancakes but still a tasty, high protein, bread alternative I think.


Great idea about the sandwich! Love it~ Looking forward to trying that. GREAT IDEA! Thanks PPC!

And as far a making my batch. I make it all up at once and have a HUGE pancake for 3 days. I simply put the batter in the fridge and pour out another huge pancake the next day. It is amazing though. You will notice each and every batch is different from the next. Sometimes a bit thick then sometimes not so thick. So adding water to make it easier to pour is a good idea. I find that even with a thick batter the pancake all melts into the pan anyway thus taste the same. I make all of mine at once so I have 2 more meals ready which is KEY to me to have around especially since everything in it is nutrient rich.




> Oh, those are some GOOD ideas PPC!!!
> I miss sandwiches so much!


Isn't it? I bet you try it Oatmeal. I will....




> For breakfast, I chugged a 16 oz glass of water with the ECA stack, followed by cardio then a cup of black coffee...MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM-MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM GOOD!


Love hearing followed by cardio Tbody. You got it going now....

----------


## oatmeal69

Oh, I'm gonna do it for sure. I can't WAIT to have a roast beef sandwich with horseradish! REAL FOOD!!
Wonder if there's a way to add some yeast, and just bake it in a bread maker or something.

Has anyone tried Ezekiel Bread? What do you think about it's nutrient profile?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Oh, I'm gonna do it for sure. I can't WAIT to have a roast beef sandwich with horseradish! REAL FOOD!!
> Wonder if there's a way to add some yeast, and just bake it in a bread maker or something.
> 
> Has anyone tried Ezekiel Bread? What do you think about it's nutrient profile?


Yep a sandwich sounds good to me too. Leave it to PPC to think about how to turn a pancake into bread!

And Ezekiel. That is what I was recommended to eat here but not the best tasting IMO.
I am switching to PPC's Pancake bread....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*TODAY

Keeping off 29

'tis the season so I am happy .....*

----------


## bikeral

Hi slimmerme
Keeping up with your post. Looking great. Like the new AVI

----------


## bikeral

Hi slimmerme
Keeping up with your post. Looking great. Like the new AVI

----------


## PPC

Yay for keeping off 29.

So I am pretty jazzed about the pancake bread. I sent some to work with my husband. He's not too keen on horseradish so I used a little light mayo, lean beef, lettuce and some little dollops of Pete's hot sauce. I got a call from him saying those were the best sandwhiches he'd eaten in a long time.

I do have to say, I send him some pretty strange stuff sometimes so he's used to surprises but lately I've just been using Joseph's pitas for him. He likes the pancake bread a lot better and yes it's way more nutrient dense and healthy. 

Slimmer, do you have Aldi store where you are? They now have Fage 0% for way less expensive than anywhere else. It's so great on the pancakes huh?. They also have a 'Fit and Active,' brand of eggbeaters that does not have a lot of junk in it, atleast no artificial colors. I made some more panbread using one cup of the eggbeaters instead of just whites and didn't have to add salt. The whole flavor was very rounded out and I think I like the bread with the eggbeaters rather than just the whites. But...I would love to add just a little rosemary next time because I'm crazy about that stuff.

BTW, the one batch of pancake mix makes 12 bread sized servings. I made them all at once and have them in the refrigerator for quick and easy access. So it's nice because at any meal you get to eat two sandwhiches using the total of four pieces of panbread. It feels indulgent. I did add 3 tablespoons of water to the bread mix.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Hi slimmerme
> Keeping up with your post. Looking great. Like the new AVI


Thanks! Appreciate you stopping by Bikeral.





> Yay for keeping off 29. *THANKS PPC!*
> 
> So I am pretty jazzed about the pancake bread. *ME TOO* I sent some to work with my husband. He's not too keen on horseradish so I used a little light mayo, lean beef, lettuce and some little dollops of Pete's hot sauce. I got a call from him saying those were the best sandwhiches he'd eaten in a long time.
> 
> I do have to say, I send him some pretty strange stuff sometimes *I CAN ONLY IMAGINE* so he's used to surprises but lately I've just been using Joseph's pitas for him. He likes the pancake bread a lot better and yes it's way more nutrient dense and healthy. 
> 
> Slimmer, do you have Aldi store where you are? They now have Fage 0% for way less expensive than anywhere else. It's so great on the pancakes huh?. They also have a 'Fit and Active,' brand of eggbeaters that does not have a lot of junk in it, atleast no artificial colors. I made some more panbread using one cup of the eggbeaters instead of just whites and didn't have to add salt. The whole flavor was very rounded out and I think I like the bread with the eggbeaters rather than just the whites. But...I would love to add just a little rosemary next time because I'm crazy about that stuff.
> 
> BTW, the one batch of pancake mix makes 12 bread sized servings. I made them all at once and have them in the refrigerator for quick and easy access. So it's nice because at any meal you get to eat two sandwhiches using the total of four pieces of panbread. It feels indulgent. I did add 3 tablespoons of water to the bread mix.


Thanks so much for all of these ideas PPC. I am thrilled you are chiming in with your goodies of tasty ideas. Really really am.
And I like Fage and Chobani. Both are great. I love rosemary too. Can't get enough. I will share a rosemary chicken recipe with you that you will love too I bet. And healthy. 

Do you simply shape the pancake like a piece of bread? or do you have a mold. Curious.

Thanks again....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*THANK YOU TO EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU FOR HELPING ME MAKE THIS THE MOST HEALTHY YEAR OF MY ENTIRE LIFE! 

I CANNOT THANK YOU ENOUGH. Your knowledge. Your support. Your patience.

HERE'S TO 2012.  May all of our dreams come true. 

SM
*

----------


## Papiriqui

Happy New Year to you as well Slim!!

----------


## PPC

> Thanks! Appreciate you stopping by Bikeral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for all of these ideas PPC. I am thrilled you are chiming in with your goodies of tasty ideas. Really really am.
> And I like Fage and Chobani. Both are great. I love rosemary too. Can't get enough. I will share a rosemary chicken recipe with you that you will love too I bet. And healthy. 
> 
> Do you simply shape the pancake like a piece of bread? or do you have a mold. Curious.
> ...


oops double post

----------


## PPC

> Thanks! Appreciate you stopping by Bikeral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for all of these ideas PPC. I am thrilled you are chiming in with your goodies of tasty ideas. Really really am.
> And I like Fage and Chobani. Both are great. I love rosemary too. Can't get enough. I will share a rosemary chicken recipe with you that you will love too I bet. And healthy. 
> 
> Do you simply shape the pancake like a piece of bread? or do you have a mold. Curious.
> ...


Happy New Year right back to you Slima! I see your username in my head that way, so I get the urge to write it like that. Term of endearment, hope you don't mind.

I don't shape the pancake like bread. I just call it panbread so yeah, it looks like a pancake and sort of tastes like one but wouldn't you know, once you put fillings with it, the merge is quite wonderful. I forget about the shape then. A mould is a good idea though. It would work for those who like visually appealing food...me, I don't care as much about that, long as it tastes great.

Do I have this right? You cook the chicken in the yogurt and rosemary? In what manner do you cook it...in a little skillet or in the oven? I really like the idea of this because over quinoa it would be wonderful or just as great...wrapped in some savory pancake bread. Yeah, I'm going crazy over that stuff. BTW, the pancakes did not work using quinoa instead of oats...had to throw out that mix.

----------


## tbody66

Happy New Year, oh most awesome young lady!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Happy New Year Slimmer...here's looking to a slimmer 2012!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Happy New Year to you as well Slim!!


THanks Papi~ Hope yours is great!




> Happy New Year right back to you Slima! I see your username in my head that way, so I get the urge to write it like that. Term of endearment, hope you don't mind. *Fine by me*
> 
> I don't shape the pancake like bread. I just call it panbread so yeah, it looks like a pancake and sort of tastes like one but wouldn't you know, once you put fillings with it, the merge is quite wonderful. I forget about the shape then. A mould is a good idea though. It would work for those who like visually appealing food...me, I don't care as much about that, long as it tastes great.
> 
> Do I have this right? You cook the chicken in the yogurt and rosemary? In what manner do you cook it...in a little skillet or in the *oven*? I really like the idea of this because over quinoa *good idea, I like tiny green peas too* it would be wonderful or just as great...wrapped in some savory pancake bread. Yeah, I'm going crazy over that stuff. BTW, the pancakes did not work using quinoa instead of oats...had to throw out that mix.


I will look up my chicken recipe for better details. And like you the shape of the panbread is not important. I was just wondering if you did in fact shape it like bread. I am about to eat one of my pancakes in a few minutes....YUM YUM!




> Happy New Year, oh most awesome young lady!


Thanks Tbody, young gent you are~




> Happy New Year Slimmer...here's looking to a slimmer 2012!!


Thanks GGR~ And hoping your dreams come true in 2012~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*IT'S a NEW YEAR!*

*First gotta catch up to where I was: 30 down.*

*Announcing today: Going for another 10. 

Hopefully this will do the trick for a total of 40. So I will be logging back in starting tomorrow. Plus fasted cardio as much as often with another cardio later in the day just like my first challenge. 

Ramping up time~*

----------


## SexySweetheart

Looking foreward to a New Year of your posts Slimmer <3

----------


## SexySweetheart

BOOOYA!!
THATS what I have been waiting to read lol LOVE it and know you will do it lady!

Attachment 119159

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Looking foreward to a New Year of your posts Slimmer <3


Thank you Sexy. Love your support~




> BOOOYA!!
> THATS what I have been waiting to read lol LOVE it and know you will do it lady!
> 
> Attachment 119159


Thanks again. Appreciate it A LOT!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*More specifically as Fireguy once recommended. Pick a time frame.*

*GOING for ANOTHER 10 by March 2nd, 2012. That is a bit over 8 weeks time.*

----------


## tbody66

March 2nd is a good deadline for another phase of progress. I'll see if I can't set something similar for the same time. And of course I'll be here to see your update pics and read about your weight lifting regularly.

----------


## SexySweetheart

^lmao!

----------


## BrownGirl

> *IT'S a NEW YEAR!*
> 
> *First gotta catch up to where I was: 30 down.*
> 
> *Announcing today: Going for another 10. 
> 
> Hopefully this will do the trick for a total of 40. So I will be logging back in starting tomorrow. Plus fasted cardio as much as often with another cardio later in the day just like my first challenge. 
> 
> Ramping up time~*



Great job on the 30 and good luck on the next 10!! You can do it!  :Smilie:

----------


## oatmeal69

Get down with your bad self, Slimmer!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> March 2nd is a good deadline for another phase of progress. I'll see if I can't set something similar for the same time. And of course I'll be here to see your update pics and read about your weight lifting regularly.


Still looking for those pics? Dang. Missed them again.




> ^lmao!


he is trying....




> Great job on the 30 and good luck on the next 10!! You can do it!


Thanks BGirl~ Appreciate it!




> Get down with your bad self, Slimmer!!


Will do Oatmeal!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Fasted Cardio: 30 minutes

Post Cardio shake
Scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Oat Pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

WORKOUT: Upper body
Deadlifts
Chest
Lats
Extensions
Flys
Military press
Curls
Triceps

Cardio #2: Bike 22 minutes

Meal
egg
bacon
toast

Walk: 25 minutes

almonds

Meal
Caesar salad
grilled chicken
4 oz wine

----------


## tbody66

Looks good!(especially the bacon)

----------


## RaginCajun

> *More specifically as Fireguy once recommended. Pick a time frame.*
> 
> *GOING for ANOTHER 10 by March 2nd, 2012. That is a bit over 8 weeks time.*


i do remember him saying this! thanks for bringing it back up! you said you were going to be ramping it up and i have no doubts that you will do so!




> Fasted Cardio: 30 minutes
> 
> Post Cardio shake
> Scoop whey
> raspberries
> 
> Meal
> Oat Pancake
> egg
> ...


this looks all too familiar!!!

----------


## Times Roman

Hi Slimmer!
Still making good progress? I don't stop in here enough, i know. But just thought i'd check in.
How you been?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Looks good!(especially the bacon)


HAH! when I was crunching down I was thinking of you Tbody as I knew you would CATCH ME!




> i do remember him saying this! thanks for bringing it back up! you said you were going to be ramping it up and i have no doubts that you will do so!
> 
> this looks all too familiar!!!


THANKS! Good memory OOCAJUN. Yes. Going with what works. 




> Hi Slimmer!
> Still making good progress? I don't stop in here enough, i know. But just thought i'd check in.
> How you been?


Making progress TR. Met my first challenge and now going for another one. I FEEL GOOD! ( now you will be singing that all day...) Thanks for checking in on me.

----------


## SlimmerMe

To anyone who was not around earlier in this thread I want to share with you a page where Phate chimed in on page 18. It is a great read and full of info which I need to read myself again and again since so much knowledge to take in and then put to practice. 'tis a new year. Time to ramp it up again.

Link to page 18

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...8#.TwM5xhw0i6Y

----------


## tbody66

I know you are going to nail this. I think the before pics looked absolutely incredible, you are inspiration to young and younger alike with your smoking hot self! Can't wait to see those after shots!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> To anyone who was not around earlier in this thread I want to share with you a page where Phate chimed in on page 18. It is a great read and full of info which I need to read myself again and again since so much knowledge to take in and then put to practice.* 'tis a new year. Time to ramp it up again.*
> 
> Link to page 18
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...8#.TwM5xhw0i6Y


hey slim ur rite time to get it going! we still have 3 months(depending where u live of course :Wink: ) til spring which is plenty of time to get beach worthy! good luck!

----------


## Ladyblahblah

> *IT'S a NEW YEAR!*
> 
> *First gotta catch up to where I was: 30 down.*
> 
> *Announcing today: Going for another 10. 
> 
> Hopefully this will do the trick for a total of 40. So I will be logging back in starting tomorrow. Plus fasted cardio as much as often with another cardio later in the day just like my first challenge. 
> 
> Ramping up time~*


Enjoyed seeing you meet your first goal and look forward to watching you meet your next one, Slimmer! Have no doubt in my mind that you'll see that magic number come March.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I know you are going to nail this. I think the before pics looked absolutely incredible, you are inspiration to young and younger alike with your smoking hot self! Can't wait to see those after shots!


Thanks so much for liking the pics Tbody.  :Silly:  And I bet you will be floored with the final after shots!




> hey slim ur rite time to get it going! we still have 3 months(depending where u live of course) til spring which is plenty of time to get beach worthy! good luck!


Thanks 405. Yep, getting ready for the leopard bikini season....




> Enjoyed seeing you meet your first goal and look forward to watching you meet your next one, Slimmer! Have no doubt in my mind that you'll see that magic number come March.


Thanks LabyB. Appreciate your confidence in me! A LOT!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Fasted Cardio: 22 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
scoop whey
raspberries
fish oil caps

Meal
Oat Pancake
egg 
sugar free syrup

Walk: 20 minutes

Meal
Caesar salad
grilled chicken
tea

Cardio #2: 30 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Lobster tails
rice
salad
4 oz wine

----------


## SexySweetheart

mmmm lobster!

----------


## Sicko

Glad to see you are still crackin the whip Slimmer...You really have set the bar high for some of these women and men for that matter!!
I have to say, all the talk about these mystery pictures and undeniable fact that you dropped 30# the right way has me stuck waiting on the next set...
I guess if for nothing else that alone will keep me checkin in on your progress....ehehheheheh..

----------


## RaginCajun

still hitting the weights with the trainer?

----------


## tbody66

I hope she's not still hitting the trainer with the weights!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> mmmm lobster!


You bet. Had to start this something REAL tasty




> Glad to see you are still crackin the whip Slimmer...You really have set the bar high for some of these women and men for that matter!!
> I have to say, all the talk about these mystery pictures and undeniable fact that you dropped 30# the right way has me stuck waiting on the next set...
> I guess if for nothing else that alone will keep me checkin in on your progress....ehehheheheh..


HA HA! Tbody has quite an imagination. Hope you do keep comin' round. Thanks for your kind compliment and encouragement Sko! ( I have a hard time typing your name....)




> still hitting the weights with the trainer?


On my own for awhile now. 




> I hope she's not still hitting the trainer with the weights!


And maybe why I am on my own for awhile?

----------


## SlimmerMe

Fasted Cardio: 22 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
scoop whey
raspberries
fish oil caps

Meal
Oat Pancake
egg 
sugar free syrup

Cardio #2: High intensity bike 45 minutes

Post cardio shake
scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Tuna
lite mayo
lettuce
tea

Walk: 25 minutes

Meal
Pork loin
broccoli salad
cucumbers
cranberry relish
4 oz wine

----------


## tbody66

don't you think you should consider some intense personal training in the middle of nowhere with someone who cares about you as a person and would help you take and post pics properly and regularly?

Oh, and, cranberry relish??? And is that wine red or white?

----------


## SexySweetheart

^ lol

the lady likes her white
...tried converting her ~ not happining lol

----------


## Dr Pepper

> mmmm lobster!


Lol...

----------


## Dr Pepper

Looking good Slim! You are a true inspiration! Your dedication in this thread is amazing. Wish you all the best for the new year. I'm quite sure you will meet if not exceed all your goals! You've done an amazing job so far  :Smilie:

----------


## Ms.Magoo

> *IT'S a NEW YEAR!*
> 
> *First gotta catch up to where I was: 30 down.*
> 
> *Announcing today: Going for another 10. 
> 
> Hopefully this will do the trick for a total of 40. So I will be logging back in starting tomorrow. Plus fasted cardio as much as often with another cardio later in the day just like my first challenge. 
> 
> Ramping up time~*


-Slimmer with your dedication I have faith that you will not only meet but exceed your goal of 10lbs!!!  :Wink:  I will be checking in for inspiration and to give my full support!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> don't you think you should consider some intense personal training in the middle of nowhere with someone who cares about you as a person and would help you take and post pics properly and regularly?
> 
> Oh, and, cranberry relish??? And is that wine red or white?


I would love to go anywhere to train with you Tbody! And you know it! 
Basically mashed up cranberries




> ^ lol
> 
> the lady likes her white
> ...tried converting her ~ not happining lol


And this lady is right! white! ( Phate gave me a pass on the white under the name of something like "enjoyment!" so I took it and ran with it~




> Lol...


LOL is right!




> Looking good Slim! You are a true inspiration! Your dedication in this thread is amazing. Wish you all the best for the new year. I'm quite sure you will meet if not exceed all your goals! You've done an amazing job so far


Thanks Doc! Appreciate hearing this. Very kind. 




> -Slimmer with your dedication I have faith that you will not only meet but exceed your goal of 10lbs!!!  I will be checking in for inspiration and to give my full support!!!


Thanks MsM ( just came up with your shortened name and if you do not like it, let me know~)
Appreciate your support.

----------


## Papiriqui

Dropping by to say Hello Slim!! Keep up the good work!

----------


## tbody66

Hey Slim, I knew you'd go anywhere to train with me, I was wondering if you'd come to Nowhere to train with me?  :Wink: 

My wife is an all "White" girl also, most fond of Rieslings, I was telling her that the experts say a glass of Red is the ticket(antioxidants I suppose) and she said, "I guess I'll have two glasses of white then"

----------


## Ms.Magoo

> Thanks MsM ( just came up with your shortened name and if you do not like it, let me know~)
> Appreciate your support.


LOL, I love it!!!! My real last name actually starts with an "M", so perfect  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

-----

----------


## GirlyGymRat

luv the goal slimmer!! i know you can do it!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Dropping by to say Hello Slim!! Keep up the good work!


Howdy Papi~ Thanks!




> Hey Slim, I knew you'd go anywhere to train with me, I was wondering if you'd come to Nowhere to train with me? * YES! YOU BET!*
> 
> My wife is an all "White" girl also, most fond of Rieslings, I was telling her that the experts say a glass of Red is the ticket(antioxidants I suppose) and she said, "I guess I'll have two glasses of white then"


A girl after my own heart! Love it! And you can tell her I said so....




> LOL, I love it!!!! My real last name actually starts with an "M", so perfect


Then MsM it is~ 

[QUOTE=Sexy4mySweetheart;5853482]


> Hey Slim, I knew you'd go anywhere to train with me, I was wondering if you'd come to Nowhere to train with me? 
> 
> *My wife is an all "White" girl also, most fond of Rieslings, I was telling her that the experts say a glass of Red is the ticket(antioxidants I suppose) and she said, "I guess I'll have two glasses of white then"[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ^ ok, is official... LIKE your wife! lol
> ...also used to be an only white gal, Rieslings ( white zins where the closest I would get to drinking a red* its pink lol) but once I started only organic wines with no preservatives the Reds became my fav, no bitterness or after taste.
> 
> 
> SM thanks for the welcome to the 8 week plan  looks like it starts Friday and a solid goal must be set...


They say starting Friday is a successful day to start. I heard that somewhere. Glad you are joining us Sexy!
and love wines with no preservatives too....




> luv the goal slimmer!! i know you can do it!


Thanks GGR. I am going for it!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Fasted Cardio: 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
scoop whey
raspberries
fish oil caps

Meal
Oat Pancake
egg 
sugar free syrup

Cardio #2: High intensity bike 35 minutes

Post cardio shake
scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Pork loin
broccoli salad
cucumbers
cranberry relish

Walk: 25 minutes

Meal
Tomato soup
saltines
4 oz wine

----------


## Ladyblahblah

> ( Phate gave me a pass on the white under the name of something like "enjoyment!" so I took it and ran with it~


Wine is made of grapes and grapes are a fruit soooo.......  :Wink: 




> and she said, "I guess I'll have two glasses of white then"


Lol! I love your wife. I think we women can find a way to justify almost anything.  :Smilie: 




> Fasted Cardio: 25 minutes
> 
> Cardio #2: High intensity bike 35 minutes
> 
> Walk: 25 minutes


Nice! You really turned the cardio up a notch today, Slimmer!

----------


## tbody66

Everyone loves my wife, but no one as much as me!

----------


## RaginCajun

crazy all this talk about white wine!!! my roommate and i had some old college friends in town and thats what we sipped on all night. i had a lil bit more than your usual 4oz!!!

----------


## tbody66

> crazy all this talk about white wine!!! my roommate and i had some old college friends in town and thats what we sipped on all night. i had a lil bit more than your usual 4oz!!!


I hope those "old college friends" were female, otherwise that just sound pretty gay!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I hope those "old college friends" were female, otherwise that just sound pretty gay!


hahaha! my roommate is a female and the other two are newly weds!!! don't overload your old brain trying to think!

----------


## tbody66

> hahaha! my roommate is a female and the other two are newly weds!!! don't overload your old brain trying to think!


Don't act like "sipping wine til 4am" with four dude's doesn't sound a tad less than manly-mannish!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Don't act like "sipping wine til 4am" with four dude's doesn't sound a tad less than manly-mannish!



hahahaha! depends if ya ask DSM and Sholva, now they might think it is quite manly.



sorry for hijak slim!

----------


## tbody66

Good point, now getting this tread re-railed.

Slim, sounds like a great plan, since I'm trying to put together a gathering of all board members for July 4th, you ladies can all bring a sampling of your favorites and evenings can be spent sipping wine by the ladies, and questionably straight men, while the men talk cage fighting and sexual conquests.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Everyone loves my wife, but no one as much as me!


*ONE WORD: SWEET!*




> crazy all this talk about white wine!!! my roommate and i had some old college friends in town and thats what we sipped on all night. *i had a lil bit more than your usual 4oz!!*!


and sometimes I do too.....which is when I simply log in "wine"




> I hope those "old college friends" were female, otherwise that just sound pretty gay!


**!!***!



> hahaha! my roommate is a female and the other two are newly weds!!! don't overload your old brain trying to think!


**!!**!!*!*!*!





> Don't act like "sipping wine til 4am" with four dude's doesn't sound a tad less than manly-mannish!


lot's can happen til 4am....




> hahahaha! depends if ya ask DSM and Sholva, now they might think it is quite manly.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for hijak slim!


no problem....love the comic relief!




> Good point, now getting this tread re-railed.
> 
> Slim, sounds like a great plan, since I'm trying to put together a gathering of all board members for July 4th, you ladies can all bring a sampling of your favorites and evenings can be spent sipping wine by the ladies, and questionably straight men, while the men talk cage fighting and sexual conquests.


I will bring the Pinot Grigio and some Champagne since we need to pop the cork for the 4th!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*TODAY

Total lost: 32
*

----------


## tbody66

You are the force to be reckoned with in your Mar. 2nd deadline challange!

----------


## Patrickthecool

I enjoy checking in to see your bubbly enthusiasm! great job. happy new year

----------


## BrownGirl

Great job on the 32 lbs!!!! Wow!

You know I feel so unladylike that I don't like wine!! It seem like most women prefer wine over other alcohol...but I'm a beer drinker. And not any of those pansy a$$ light beers either. (I'm quoting Slfmade here) lol

----------


## SexySweetheart

"*I will bring the Pinot Grigio and some Champagne since we need to pop the cork for the 4th!* "


boooyea! I'll bring the saber! Attachment 119321


32 lost! wooowhooo

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Wine is made of grapes and grapes are a fruit soooo.......  *YES THAT's RIGHT!*
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! I love your wife. I think we women can find a way to justify almost anything.  *TRUE*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! You really turned the cardio up a notch today, Slimmer!


THanks Lady B. Trying to replicate what worked before.....
and oops about quoting you being out of order....

----------


## SlimmerMe

> You are the force to be reckoned with in your Mar. 2nd deadline challange!


2012....WATCH OUT! We ALL got our game on.....




> I enjoy checking in to see your bubbly enthusiasm! great job. happy new year


Thanks PCool. And a great 2012 to you too~




> Great job on the 32 lbs!!!! Wow! *THANKS!*
> 
> You know I feel so unladylike that I don't like wine!! It seem like most women prefer wine over other alcohol...but I'm a beer drinker. And not any of those pansy a$$ light beers either. (I'm quoting Slfmade here) lol


Then maybe I should switch since it is WORKING for YOU!




> "*I will bring the Pinot Grigio and some Champagne since we need to pop the cork for the 4th!* "
> 
> 
> boooyea! I'll bring the saber! Attachment 119321
> 
> 
> 32 lost! wooowhooo


Now I can just see you with the saber opening the bottle....or shall I say bottles

----------


## tbody66

Only use sharp objects to open the first bottle, then put sharp objects away!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ SAge advice indeed~

----------


## SlimmerMe

Fasted Cardio: 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
scoop whey
raspberries
whey

Meal
Kashi GoLEan
skim milk
banana

Cardio #2: Bike high intensity 38 minutes

Post cardio shake
scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Waldorf chicken
ham
tea

Walk 20 minutes

Meal
Chicken
artichoke hearts
feta, olives
tiny potatoes
4 oz wine

----------


## tbody66

ham? You are a pork-lover, but hey you know what they say about the person who recognizes something in someone else??? Takes one to know one!

----------


## lmmalone

> *TODAY
> 
> Total lost: 32
> *


Congrats!

keep it up

----------


## SlimmerMe

> ham? You are a pork-lover, but hey you know what they say about the person who recognizes something in someone else??? Takes one to know one!


Sure appears that way doesn't it? Not really. Just lately. I do try to stay with the pork loin the most. 




> Congrats!
> 
> keep it up


Thanks Immalone. Appreciate you stopping by.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Fasted Cardio: 25 minutes
> 
> Post Cardio Shake
> scoop whey
> raspberries
> whey
> 
> Meal
> Kashi GoLEan
> ...



love those! do you any dressing, or do you eat it plain? i like to add some raw red bell pepper in there for some extra crunch

----------


## SlimmerMe

> love those! do you any dressing, or do you eat it plain? i like to add some raw red bell pepper in there for some extra crunch


a tiny tad bit of olive oil

----------


## SlimmerMe

Fasted Cardio: 22 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
scoop whey
raspberries
fish oil caps

Meal
Oat Pancake
plain greek yogurt
blueberries
sugar free syrup

Cardio #2: High intensity bike 38 minutes

Post cardio shake
scoop whey
ground coffee

1/2 cliff builder bar

Cacao bar piece

Meal
Waldorf chicken
tiny bit of ham

Walk: 25 minutes

almonds

Meal
Chicken
artichoke hearts
feta, olives
tiny potatoes
4 oz wine

----------


## BrownGirl

Gonna try the pancakes tonight!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ms.Magoo

> *TODAY
> 
> Total lost: 32
> *


That's awesome Slimmer!!! Congrats!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## PPC

> *TODAY
> 
> Total lost: 32
> *


You rock! That's fabulous.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Gonna try the pancakes tonight!!!


Hope you like them BGirl~




> That's awesome Slimmer!!! Congrats!!!


Thanks MsM. Appreciate it~




> You rock! That's fabulous.


Thanks PPC. Appreciate it~

----------


## SlimmerMe

Fasted Cardio: 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
scoop whey
raspberries
fish oil caps

Meal
Oat Pancake
egg 
sugar free syrup

Walk: 25 minutes

Meal (mini-cheat)
Chicken salad
wheat toast
chips
pickle 
diet coke

Walk: 25 minute fast walk

almonds

Meal
Lentil soup
saltines
4 oz wine

----------


## tbody66

Slim, I'm concerned about an area that could be hindering your overall health and well-being...How's the love life, cajun's got him a great potential contestant for his possilbe removal from the market...how about you?

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ You are psychic. Back in the market for pickin'

----------


## tbody66

how do you feel about olldddeeeerrrrr men and are you currently in the continental United States?

----------


## Papiriqui

> how do you feel about olldddeeeerrrrr men and are you currently in the continental United States?


Hahahaha^^

----------


## SlimmerMe

DADDY? do I hear DADDY? and nope to Hawaii and Alaska.....

----------


## RaginCajun

> Slim, I'm concerned about an area that could be hindering your overall health and well-being...How's the love life, cajun's got him a great potential contestant for his possilbe removal from the market...how about you?


potential, but highly unlikely, too far away so i would say that i am on the market

----------


## RaginCajun

> DADDY? do I hear DADDY? and nope to Hawaii and Alaska.....


hahahahaha!

----------


## SlimmerMe

How 'bout this: We line 'em up during the 4th of July Picnic.....

----------


## RaginCajun

> How 'bout this: We line 'em up during the 4th of July Picnic.....


\

hahahaha! love it!

----------


## tbody66

Hmmmmm, cajun's on the market and so is Slim, he needs a mature woman to guide him through life, she needs a young stud to keep up with her.....

Sorry, that was a "balloon" thought, it didn't really exist out in the open. Now where were we??? Oh yeah, line them up at the picnic, Slim is the sole Judge of the single male category and also the prize. I like it!

----------


## oatmeal69

Tossing my hat into the ring! I just got DUMPED before the Holidays... as usual, LOL

----------


## SexySweetheart

lol...threads morphing into SlimmerMe's Date Log ....

Attachment 119375

*I wounder if any members have ever met & dated someone from the site? ...could be kind of ackward if it didnt work out ~ I would think...

----------


## BrownGirl

Hahaha go SM!!!  :Smilie:  This 4th of July thing sounds fun! lol

----------


## tbody66

> Tossing my hat into the ring! I just got DUMPED before the Holidays... as usual, LOL


Post pictures and a resume', possible even some personal references and a list of the last 18 women you dated, along with phone numbers. There are about a dozen of us real men who will be sorting through all possible suitors, and you better be a goooooooooddddddddddddd boy!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> \
> 
> hahahaha! love it!


ME TOO!




> Hmmmmm, cajun's on the market and so is Slim, he needs a mature woman to guide him through life, she needs a young stud to keep up with her.....
> 
> Sorry, that was a "balloon" thought, it didn't really exist out in the open. Now where were we??? Oh yeah, line them up at the picnic, Slim is the sole Judge of the single male category and also the prize. I like it!


Balloon thought. Some of those are the BEST!




> Tossing my hat into the ring! I just got DUMPED before the Holidays... as usual, LOL


You GOT IT! You're IN!




> lol...threads morphing into SlimmerMe's Date Log ....
> 
> Attachment 119375
> 
> *I wounder if any members have ever met & dated someone from the site? ...could be kind of ackward if it didnt work out ~ I would think...


LOL! The ALL NEW DATING GAME! 




> Hahaha go SM!!!  This 4th of July thing sounds fun! lol


Sure does, doesn't it?




> Post pictures and a resume', possible even some personal references and a list of the last 18 women you dated, along with phone numbers. There are about a dozen of us real men who will be sorting through all possible suitors, and you better be a goooooooooddddddddddddd boy!


Love a good agent. A good sharp screener....

----------


## SlimmerMe

Fasted Cardio: 22 minutes

Post Cardio shake
Scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Oat Pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

WORKOUT: Upper body
2x Deadlifts
3x 12 reps Chest
3x 12 reps Lats
3x 12 reps Extensions
3x 12 Flys
2x 12 reps Military press
2x 12 reps Overhead extensions
3x 12 reps Curls
2x 12 reps Triceps
Abs

Cardio #2: HIGH intensity bike 40 minutes

Post workout shake
scoop whey
raspberries

cliff builder bar

Meal
egg
bacon
toast

Walk: 20 minutes

almonds

Meal
Caesar salad
grilled chicken
4 oz wine

----------


## oatmeal69

> Post pictures and a resume', possible even some personal references and a list of the last 18 women you dated, along with phone numbers. There are about a dozen of us real men who will be sorting through all possible suitors, and you better be a goooooooooddddddddddddd boy!


LOL, funny!!

As soon as I stop drinking beer and eating whatever on the weekends, I will get that last couple % of BF off... THEN I'll post pics before I start a new cycle, and start a log for it. THEN I'll post my resume, criminal record, dating history and driver's licence. - for Slimmer's dating consideration. She already has my blood-work!

----------


## oatmeal69

So, along the lines of the oat pancakes...
I took egg-whites, and blended them with some fat-free cottage cheese. Scrambled it up with some basil. Pretty damn good, the cottage cheese kinda fluffs 'em up more and changes the flavor from plain old scrambled eggs..

----------


## Ms.Magoo

Wow Slimmer that looks like a pretty intense w/o, nice!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

Wow, with a slam-jam workout like that you deserve to have some bacon!

----------


## RaginCajun

ramping up has begun! love the breakfast meal after the workout!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> LOL, funny!!
> 
> As soon as I stop drinking beer and eating whatever on the weekends, I will get that last couple % of BF off... THEN I'll post pics before I start a new cycle, and start a log for it. THEN I'll post my resume, criminal record, dating history and driver's licence. - for Slimmer's dating consideration. *She already has my blood-work!*


This has to be one of funniest post EVER! I laughed and laughed.....




> So, along the lines of the oat pancakes...
> I took egg-whites, and blended them with some fat-free cottage cheese. Scrambled it up with some basil. Pretty damn good, the cottage cheese kinda fluffs 'em up more and changes the flavor from plain old scrambled eggs..


Hmmmm......interesting. Might have to give this a go....THanks!




> Wow Slimmer that looks like a pretty intense w/o, nice!!!


Thanks MsM. Going for it~




> Wow, with a slam-jam workout like that you deserve to have some bacon!


Well thank you sir. Appreciate it!




> ramping up has begun! love the breakfast meal after the workout!


You bet! Love breakfast morning noon and night!

----------


## tbody66

Have you bought your tickets yet for the trip to Kansas? I have a full week of weight lifting prepared with introductions to available bachelors including one Crazy, but well built, old man!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Have you bought your tickets yet for the trip to Kansas? I have a full week of weight lifting prepared with introductions to available bachelors including one Crazy, but well built, old man!


You are much more prepared than I am! You have a week of lessons already? And a premium well built man too?

----------


## SlimmerMe

Fasted Cardio: 30 minutes


Post Cardio Shake
scoop whey
raspberries
fish oil caps


Meal
Oat Pancake
egg 
sugar free syrup


Meal
Tuna
lite mayo
lettuce
tea


20 minute walk


Trail mix ( caught out )


Meal
Caesar salad
grilled chicken
4 oz wine

----------


## tbody66

Yes, I am fully prepared to personally train you, you and my wife can share stories while drinking wine and you can use all of your psychological powers to try to get my dad's crazy head to sit properly on his well built shoulders!

----------


## tbody66

Oh, I'm sorry, I forgot to tell you great job on today's total plan. I didn't want you thinking that I missed the fact that you were pork free. Looked like a perfect day on the plan!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Yes, I am fully prepared to personally train you, you and my wife can share stories while drinking wine and you can use all of your psychological powers to try to get my dad's crazy head to sit properly on his well built shoulders!


Now this is a picture to behold! Can't wait!




> Oh, I'm sorry, I forgot to tell you great job on today's total plan. I didn't want you thinking that I missed the fact that you were pork free. Looked like a perfect day on the plan!


Thanks Buddy. Appreciate reading the fine print. And letting me off the hook on "being caught out."

----------


## RaginCajun

> Now this is a picture to behold! Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Buddy. Appreciate reading the fine print. And *letting me off the hook* on "being caught out."



at least you didn't stop by a fast food joint!

----------


## tbody66

Slimmer, you are inspirational and inspiring and an inspiration!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> at least you didn't stop by a fast food joint!


no kidding.....good, better, best choices.....




> Slimmer, you are inspirational and inspiring and an inspiration!


WOW! KIND KINDER AND KINDEST words coming from you means a lot to me Tbody. THANKS!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Fasted Cardio: 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
scoop whey
raspberries
fish oil caps

Meal
Oat Pancake
plain greek yogurt
blueberries
sugar free syrup

Meal
tuna
lite mayo
pickles
lettuce

Cardio #2: High intensity bike 38 minutes

Post cardio shake
scoop whey
raspberries

Walk: 20 minutes

Meal
Chicken
feta, olives
cucumber
artichoke
4 oz wine

----------


## tbody66

wow, spot on, perfect day, great job.... oh wait, no weight training???

I made a video today of me squatting and posted it on youtube, go to my thread and check out the link. It's soooooooooooo cool.

----------


## RaginCajun

i still cannot find time to get 3 workouts in a day, POWER to ya woman!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> wow, spot on, perfect day, great job.... oh wait, no weight training???
> 
> I made a video today of me squatting and posted it on youtube, go to my thread and check out the link. It's soooooooooooo cool.


Thanks and hope to get in the gym today and....LOVE your videos. Good job!




> i still cannot find time to get 3 workouts in a day, POWER to ya woman!


Man I am thinking this is a FULL TIME JOB. Called up a friend of mine yesterday and said just that. I forgot how much time all of this takes.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks and hope to get in the gym today and....LOVE your videos. Good job!
> 
> 
> 
> Man I am thinking this is a FULL TIME JOB. Called up a friend of mine yesterday and said just that.* I forgot how much time all of this takes*.



this is all about WANT/DESIRE to. not everyone CAN make time, it is the ones who DO who make it happen!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> this is all about WANT/DESIRE to. not everyone CAN make time, it is the ones who DO who make it happen!!!!


Thanks. I needed to hear this as I am kinda re-thinking my plan here I must confess....

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks. I needed to hear this as I am kinda re-thinking my plan here I must confess....


i can tell that something was going on with all of your questions regarding cardio. this type of plan is always a work in progress because life changes and we just have to adapt to the situation presented to us. look at what has worked for you and then try some new things if ya must, only wat to figured out what works! you got this

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ thanks. Not really re: cardio as actually I like to do cardio anyway. I will post up my concern in this next post for feedback. You are VERY intuitive. Very.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*QUESTION:

I few days ago I made a goal to lose 10 pounds in 2 months. 

NOTE: My original challenge last April was 20 pounds in 3 months which I did succeed in doing. Plus I lost an additional 10 pounds over a 4/5 month time period making a total of 30.

I am now wondering if I got over zealous stating 10 in 2 months. Reason being: Getting VERY close to my target. And we all know the closer we get the more pedal to the medal has to happen. I want to make sure I succeed and not set myself up for something which creates stress. Plus I do not want to lower my calories for too long potentially messing up my metabolism hence why I have purposely held a certain weight by re-feeding to prevent this from happening. And the most important? We ladies have to be kind to our skin especially the closer we get. Our skin will thank us for that. 

I know all of this could be pure justification but simply getting it out.

So would I be regressing to revise this? Or am I being smart. Would love any feedback from you guys and girls.
Thanks.
SM





*

----------


## oatmeal69

I don't know how anyone does this along with a full time job and juggling all of life's other duties. I'm lucky to be unemployed at the moment, but when I do get a job, I know much of this focus and intensity will simply no longer be available. I'm trying to make the most of it now.

----------


## tbody66

Slim, even close to the goal a lb a week is very attainable, but if you just wanted to half that and shoot for 1/2 lb a week it would still be healthy and consistent. You have nothing to apologize for or feel guilt over, listen to your body, if you are having questions or doubts examine them and seek confirmation for the concerns, if they are simply based in doubt or fear then put them aside, set the goal and go for it to the best of your ability. It certainly won't hurt to stick with the current plan with a scheduled re-feed beginning march 3rd, then evaluate and enter the next phase of your physique transformation journey.

----------


## RaginCajun

> *QUESTION:
> 
> I few days ago I made a goal to lose 10 pounds in 2 months. 
> 
> NOTE: My original challenge last April was 20 pounds in 3 months which I did succeed in doing. Plus I lost an additional 10 pounds over a 4/5 month time period making a total of 30.
> 
> I am now wondering if I got over zealous stating 10 in 2 months. Reason being: Getting VERY close to my target. And we all know the closer we get the more pedal to the medal has to happen. I want to make sure I succeed and not set myself up for something which creates stress. Plus I do not want to lower my calories for too long potentially messing up my metabolism hence why I have purposely held a certain weight by re-feeding to prevent this from happening. And the most important? We ladies have to be kind to our skin especially the closer we get. Our skin will thank us for that. 
> 
> I know all of this could be pure justification but simply getting it out.
> ...



^^^this. if you knew the answer to this, you would not have asked. we all need some reassurance and i am thinking this is what you may be looking for. i like what tbuddy said but you are the one who has succeeded in the past and you know what you want your body to look like. you know how hard you worked before, so now, you may have to dig a little deeper to stay focused. i still get stressed/mad at the hard work that i do and then i go screw it up by drinking, but i knew the consequences going into it. it is all about YOU and YOUR DESIRE to strive to do better, no one will make you do this and YOU are one the supreme examples of how staying focused and discipline pays off. i say, keep what ya going and re-evaluate if you are not noticing any changes. like they say, if it ain't broke............................................

----------


## SexySweetheart

I can see how it would be intimidating this could be..but if anyone can do ..it is you SM!

your doing awsome! I say continue with the awsome-ness!

----------


## PPC

I just don't know. I see what you are saying here Slima. Dropping another ten fast is awesome for goal, if anyone can do it here, you can. But yes, 3 cardios in one day is all consuming. It is sorta over the top when you have life to live too. I think the ten pounds more you achieved after your initial weight loss goal could occur naturally again. It will just happen in a slower way. In the end, learning about healthier choices, including your fasted exercise in moderation, finding foods that you not only love but which promote weight loss are the little every day miracles which will sustain a healthier, slimmer you for the rest of your life. Maintaining with ease plus losing a little more naturally in the process becomes the most important goal in the end. That will be the art to master.

On the other hand... you know yourself and your personality better than we all do. If dropping this last ten quickly is going to give you an even better outlook on the future then trust yourself. If you do push the goal further up a little, just make sure it's not because you want to fall off the wagon and take that 32 back to 30 or 28, which I doubt you'll do. Let us know what you're thinking about all this, because it sure is an integral question for most folk.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I don't know how anyone does this along with a full time job and juggling all of life's other duties. I'm lucky to be unemployed at the moment, but when I do get a job, I know much of this focus and intensity will simply no longer be available. *I'm trying to make the most of it now*.


Take advantage while you can Oatmeal~




> Slim, even close to the goal a lb a week is very attainable, but if you just wanted to half that and shoot for 1/2 lb a week it would still be healthy and consistent. You have nothing to apologize for or feel guilt over, *listen to your body*, if you are having questions or doubts examine them and seek confirmation for the concerns, if they are simply based in doubt or fear then put them aside, set the goal and go for it to the best of your ability. It certainly won't hurt to stick with the current plan with a scheduled re-feed beginning march 3rd, then evaluate and enter the next phase of your physique transformation journey.


"Bold" is what I am trying to get clear about since I am still questioning what to do. Thanks Tbody. Appreciate it.




> ^^^this. if you knew the answer to this, you would not have asked. we all need some reassurance and i am thinking this is what you may be looking for. i like what tbuddy said but you are the one who has succeeded in the past and you know what you want your body to look like. you know how hard you worked before, so now, you may have to dig a little deeper to stay focused. i still get stressed/mad at the hard work that i do and then i go screw it up by drinking, but i knew the consequences going into it. it is all about YOU and YOUR DESIRE to strive to do better, no one will make you do this and YOU are one the supreme examples of how staying focused and discipline pays off. i say, keep what ya going and re-evaluate if you are not noticing any changes. like they say, if it ain't broke............................................


Sounds very rational and sound and much appreciated. Thank you OOCajun.




> I can see how it would be intimidating this could be..but if anyone can do ..it is you SM!
> 
> your doing awsome! I say continue with the awsome-ness!


Thank you sweet Sexy. Appreciate your awsome-ness too~




> I just don't know. I see what you are saying here Slima. Dropping another ten fast is awesome for goal, if anyone can do it here, you can. But yes, 3 cardios in one day is all consuming. It is sorta over the top when you have life to live too. I think the ten pounds more you achieved after your initial weight loss goal could occur naturally again. It will just happen in a slower way. In the end, learning about healthier choices, including your fasted exercise in moderation, finding foods that you not only love but which promote weight loss are the little every day miracles which will sustain a healthier, slimmer you for the rest of your life. Maintaining with ease plus losing a little more naturally in the process becomes the most important goal in the end. *That will be the art to master*.
> 
> On the other hand... you know yourself and your personality better than we all do. If dropping this last ten quickly is going to give you an even better outlook on the future then trust yourself. If you do push the goal further up a little, just make sure it's not because you want to fall off the wagon and take that 32 back to 30 or 28, which I doubt you'll do. *Let us know what you're thinking* about all this, because it sure is an integral question for most folk.


It is an art for sure and a challenge.
I am still confused PPC. Thank you for your thoughts. I appreciate it.

--------------

For now I am going to sleep on this and make a plan tomorrow. I am so touched with ALL of your above responses. I know each of you thought out your special wise words which you shared with me and I thank you.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Fasted Cardio: 22 minutes

Post Cardio shake
Scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Oat Pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

WORKOUT: Upper body
2x 12 Deadlifts
3x 12 reps Chest
3x 12 reps Lats
3x 12 reps Extensions
3x 12 Flys
2x 12 reps Military press
2x 12 bench dips
2x 12 side extensions
2x 12 reps bench overhead extensions
2x 12 reps bench Triceps
Abs

Cardio #2: HIGH intensity bike 48 minutes

Post workout shake
scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Waldorf chicken
pork loin
tea

Walk: 25 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
rice, beans
lettuce
4 oz wine

----------


## SexySweetheart

*"I am going to sleep on this "*

brilliant!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> *"I am going to sleep on this "*
> 
> brilliant!


HEy! Sleep is when we get our gh pulse.......so nite nite!

----------


## tbody66

> Fasted Cardio: 22 minutes
> 
> Post Cardio shake
> Scoop whey
> raspberries
> 
> Meal
> Oat Pancake
> egg
> ...


This whole day, especially the workout and, to a slightly lesser degree, the pork, truly truly truly awesome!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> This whole day, especially the workout and, to a slightly lesser degree, the pork, truly truly truly awesome!


Thanks for liking all of this except for the pork loin. I do recall Nark saying he eats A LOT of pork loin so I suppose I took heed!

----------


## tbody66

> Thanks for liking all of this except for the pork loin. I do recall Nark saying he eats A LOT of pork loin so I suppose I took heed!


I was being sincere, my first favorite thing was the workout, my second favorite thing was the pork, and the whole day was truly awesome!

----------


## Papiriqui

I never eat it pork loin but i think i should implement it on weekends, nice recipe almost would feel like a cheat meal  :Wink: 

How's it going Slim? Stopping by to say Hi  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I was being sincere, my first favorite thing was the workout, my second favorite thing was the pork, and the whole day was truly awesome!


WHEW! GLad you are okie dokie with the pork loin. THANKS~




> I never eat it pork loin but i think i should implement it on weekends, nice recipe almost would feel like a cheat meal 
> 
> How's it going Slim? Stopping by to say Hi


Going fine and thanks for stopping by. And by the way I used to think pork loin wasn't ok but you see Tbody likes it plus Nark and Gbrice if I remember correctly. Chicken just gets so repetitive.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*TODAY

TOTAL LOST: 31 point 4

*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Regrouping here. I have decided to change my goal. Previously it was to lose 10 in 2 months. I am changing to losing 5 in 2 months. I think after the holidays I got over zealous trying to compensate so I jumped in with a goal hoping to erase all I did. 

As a side note: My goal during this entire process has been to change my lifestyle. Plus other than my original challenge of knocking off 20 in 3 months, I have intended all along to shed the remaining pounds in a healthy slow way. I went against my gut attempting to take off my last 10 so fast. 

New goal:

March 2nd: Take off another 5 pounds.*

----------


## Patrickthecool

every time i check in your reaching goals and setting new ones. 

there is going to be nothing left for you to accomplish soon.

----------


## oatmeal69

From the little I know - focus more on what you see in the mirror and less on what the scale says. Muscle and fat don't weigh the same. I've had what I'd call a fairly radical transformation over the past year, and my actual body-weight hasn't changed more than a couple pounds. Lean and hard is what we want - not "skinny/fat."

----------


## RaginCajun

> *Regrouping here. I have decided to change my goal. Previously it was to lose 10 in 2 months. I am changing to losing 5 in 2 months. I think after the holidays I got over zealous trying to compensate so I jumped in with a goal hoping to erase all I did. 
> 
> As a side note: [B]My goal during this entire process has been to change my lifestyle*. Plus other than my original challenge of knocking off 20 in 3 months, I have intended all along to shed the remaining pounds in a healthy slow way. I went against my gut attempting to take off my last 10 so fast. 
> 
> New goal:
> 
> March 2nd: Take off another 5 pounds.[/B]



i just knew it would come out of you sooner or later, i didn't want to say it for ya! whoooooooooo hoooooooooooooo!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

[repost

----------


## SlimmerMe

> every time i check in your reaching goals and setting new ones. 
> 
> there is going to be nothing left for you to accomplish soon.


Oh I will find some more goals....THANKS PCOOL!




> From the little I know - focus more on what you see in the mirror and less on what the scale says. Muscle and fat don't weigh the same. I've had what I'd call a fairly radical transformation over the past year, and my actual body-weight hasn't changed more than a couple pounds. Lean and hard is what we want - not "skinny/fat."


Agree and well put. I think I am at that stage too where the scale and the clothes are saying 2 different things. This is another reason why I have regrouped. Didn't want to set myself up. Need to stay clear on what is REALLY happening here. And the best gage for that? 3 sizes smaller.

Thanks Oatmeal.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> i just knew it would come out of you sooner or later, i didn't want to say it for ya! whoooooooooo hoooooooooooooo!!!


YOU KNOW ME better than I know myself evidently!

----------


## RaginCajun

> YOU KNOW ME better than I know myself evidently!


as a wise woman once told me, takes one to know one

----------


## Sailor Moon

You're my inspiration slim!!! :-)

----------


## SlimmerMe

> as a wise woman once told me, takes one to know one


Yep! it sure does.....




> You're my inspiration slim!!! :-)


Thanks Sailor Moon. Very nice to hear and welcome. 
Hope to see what your goals are. Do you plan to start a thread here in this forum?

----------


## tbody66

> *Regrouping here. I have decided to change my goal. Previously it was to lose 10 in 2 months. I am changing to losing 5 in 2 months. I think after the holidays I got over zealous trying to compensate so I jumped in with a goal hoping to erase all I did. 
> 
> As a side note: My goal during this entire process has been to change my lifestyle. Plus other than my original challenge of knocking off 20 in 3 months, I have intended all along to shed the remaining pounds in a healthy slow way. I went against my gut attempting to take off my last 10 so fast. 
> 
> New goal:
> 
> March 2nd: Take off another 5 pounds.*


Onward and upward, together we will get where we are going faster and safer than alone. Thanks for being a great example and friend!

----------


## oatmeal69

> ...the best gage for that? 3 sizes smaller.


Bingo. Even if you GAIN weight, you can still get smaller 
Too much emphasis is placed on the scale. Sure wish there was a cheaper/easier/more accurate way to gauge body-fat. That would tell so much more.

----------


## PPC

I know you wrestled with this decision. I think you made the right one.

----------


## BrownGirl

> *Regrouping here. I have decided to change my goal. Previously it was to lose 10 in 2 months. I am changing to losing 5 in 2 months. I think after the holidays I got over zealous trying to compensate so I jumped in with a goal hoping to erase all I did. 
> 
> As a side note: My goal during this entire process has been to change my lifestyle. Plus other than my original challenge of knocking off 20 in 3 months, I have intended all along to shed the remaining pounds in a healthy slow way. I went against my gut attempting to take off my last 10 so fast. 
> 
> New goal:
> 
> March 2nd: Take off another 5 pounds.*



I know that you will reach your goal!  :Smilie:  And what's most important is that you've changed your lifestyle. That's what we all strive for. Good luck Slimmer! I'll be following!

----------


## Sailor Moon

> Yep! it sure does.....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sailor Moon. Very nice to hear and welcome. 
> Hope to see what your goals are. Do you plan to start a thread here in this forum?


YES! I do!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Onward and upward, together we will get where we are going faster and safer than alone. Thanks for being a great example and friend!


That's right! ONWARD AND UPWARD BOUND IT IS! Power in numbers! Thanks Tbody~




> Bingo. Even if you GAIN weight, *you can still get smaller* 
> Too much emphasis is placed on the scale. Sure wish there was a cheaper/easier/more accurate way to gauge body-fat. That would tell so much more.


Bold above: Music to my ears Oatmeal~ Thanks!




> I know you wrestled with this decision. I think you made the right one.


I did and feel relieved knowing I did. Thanks PPC.




> I know that you will reach your goal!  And what's most important is that you've changed your lifestyle. That's what we all strive for. Good luck Slimmer! I'll be following!


Appreciate your support Bgirl. Thanks~




> YES! I do!


Sounds good to me~

----------


## SlimmerMe

Fasted Cardio: 22 minutes

Post Cardio shake
Scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Oat Pancake
egg
sugar free syrup

Cardio #2: HIGH intensity bike 38 minutes

Post workout shake
scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Waldorf chicken
pork loin
tea

Walk: 25 minutes

Almonds

Meal
Grilled chicken
rice, beans
lettuce
4 oz wine

----------


## tbody66

Another great day for the slimmer one!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Another great day for the slimmer one!


Thank you sir and love how words manifest.

----------


## Ms.Magoo

A wise person once told me, "Slow and steady wins the race." I think that you will be so much more pleased with yourself by accomplishing your new goal!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Slimmer...I am a big fan of REASONABLE goals and I think you are already successful on the lifestyle improvement! 

BTW...is there a SlimmerMe pancake recipe in the recipe section???? It is like a forum craze and I never had one!

----------


## tbody66

Slimmer, are you planning on making your pancakes for breakfast during "the gathering" on the 4th, and is the plan for this to be a week long thing or just a long weekend thing? I need to make sure that my local grocery store has enough of what you need.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I may have to show up just for the pancakes made by the creator herself!!!!

----------


## Ms.Magoo

Can I request a Slimmer Wedding Pan-cake for this triple wedding ceremony that TBody is planning for us at "the gathering" lol?

Seriously though, GGR you will love Slimmer's pancakes, they are incredible!!!! I was actually thinking about having some for dinner tonight but IDK bc the carbs.....

----------


## SlimmerMe

> A wise person once told me, "Slow and steady wins the race." I think that you will be so much more pleased with yourself by accomplishing your new goal!!!


Thanks for the reminder MsM. Appreciate it.




> Slimmer...I am a big fan of REASONABLE goals and I think you are already successful on the lifestyle improvement! 
> 
> BTW...is there a SlimmerMe pancake recipe in the recipe section???? It is like a forum craze and I never had one!


Thanks and agree to reasonable and almost lost that principle. 
Pancake recipe posted for ya in your thread. Hope you like 'em GGR~




> Slimmer, are you planning on making your pancakes for breakfast during "the gathering" on the 4th, and is the plan for this to be a week long thing or just a long weekend thing? I need to make sure that my local grocery store has enough of what you need.


I was wondering ALL of this myself~ We need to find out what everyone wants to "top" their pancakes with.....
bananas? blueberries? greek yogurt? rum flambe? gotta have something for everyone....




> I may have to show up just for the pancakes made by the creator herself!!!!


Pancake "gathering"




> Can I request a Slimmer Wedding Pan-cake for this triple wedding ceremony that TBody is planning for us at "the gathering" lol? *YOU BET!*
> 
> Seriously though, GGR you will love Slimmer's pancakes, they are incredible!!!! I was actually thinking about having some for dinner tonight but IDK bc the carbs.....


I think they would be fine to eat morning noon and night!

----------


## tbody66

Hey, I'm hoping to get a side of american, grass fed, organic bison, so as long as pancakes go with that, we'll be fine. I love meat! I am actually pretty excited, I found beef heart at my grocery store and have been eating it, low in fat, no carbs, high protein, and all delicious! Oh, and did I mention, only $2.49 a lb???

----------


## BrownGirl

> Thanks for the reminder MsM. Appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and agree to reasonable and almost lost that principle. 
> Pancake recipe posted for ya in your thread. Hope you like 'em GGR~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup..I eat them for my pre workout meal at 6pm...Yummy!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I have got to try these pancakes / wraps soon!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Hey, I'm hoping to get a side of american, grass fed, organic bison, so as long as pancakes go with that, we'll be fine. I love meat! I am actually pretty excited, I found beef heart at my grocery store and have been eating it, low in fat, no carbs, high protein, and all delicious! Oh, and did I mention, only $2.49 a lb???


I love meat too. And want to try some Bison myself. Never had it......how 'bout Bison wrapped in a fluffy pancake?




> Yup..I eat them for my pre workout meal at 6pm...Yummy!


Sounds GREAT! 




> I have got to try these pancakes / wraps soon!


Hope you like them after all this.....

----------


## tbody66

Maybe we can see if they make some sort of bacon or sausage with bison meat and we can have it with the pancakes for breakfast.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Maybe we can see if they make some sort of bacon or sausage with bison meat and we can have it with the pancakes for breakfast.


We can have anything we want....'tis celebrating red white and blue!

----------


## RaginCajun

fried chicken n waffles!!!! the pancakes can be made into waffles and i have made baked chicken taste like fried chicken!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> fried chicken n waffles!!!! the pancakes can be made into waffles and i have made baked chicken taste like fried chicken!!!


lickin' my chops

----------


## SlimmerMe

Fasted Cardio: 22 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
scoop whey
raspberries
fish oil caps

Meal
Oat Pancake
banana
plain greek yogurt
sugar free syrup

Meal
waldorf chicken
tea

Walk: 25 minutes

Protein shake
scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
chicken
peas
4 oz wine

----------


## Ms.Magoo

I commend you Slimmer for eating peas!!!! :Smilie:  The one veggie that I despise lol oh and Lima beans!!

----------


## tbody66

> fried chicken n waffles!!!! the pancakes can be made into waffles and i have made baked chicken taste like fried chicken!!!


Are you going to come out a little early and help get the shopping done and the grills all set up? Oh and if you and slimmer come out early, maybe get some kindling going on the firebed before the sparks start to fly!!!!




> Fasted Cardio: 22 minutes
> 
> Post Cardio Shake
> scoop whey
> raspberries
> fish oil caps
> 
> Meal
> Oat Pancake
> ...


This looks like a perfect day!




> I commend you Slimmer for eating peas!!!! The one veggie that I despise lol oh and Lima beans!!


But lentils sure taste good and are good for you!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I commend you Slimmer for eating peas!!!! The one veggie that I despise lol oh and *Lima beans!*!


agree......the WORST




> Are you going to come out a little early and help get the shopping done and the grills all set up? Oh and if you and slimmer come out early, maybe get some kindling going on the firebed before the sparks start to fly!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This looks like a perfect day!*
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tbody! Glad you thought so.....

----------


## SexySweetheart

...glad to see things rolling along for you lady! 
and that your new goal gives you some peace  :Smilie: 


beef heart Tbody..? woundering how that would be cooked sence its such a dence muscel ~ mind sharing? Im a lill curious now to try lol

----------


## tbody66

> ...glad to see things rolling along for you lady! 
> and that your new goal gives you some peace 
> 
> 
> beef heart Tbody..? woundering how that would be cooked sence its such a dence muscel ~ mind sharing? Im a lill curious now to try lol


non-stick pan, sprayed with non-stick calorie free cooking spray, a little seasoning to personal taste(I use a garlic salt made by "simply organic"), sliced 1/4-1/2 inch thick, cooked medium rare, cut and eat. I sweat some raw mushrooms and onions as a side and I'm good to go!

----------


## Papiriqui

Lentils are the best, thats my pwo carb source at 7am with a pro shake

----------


## -KJ-

Im a fan of basmati rice... its so good

----------


## SlimmerMe

> ...glad to see things rolling along for you lady! 
> and that your new goal gives you some peace 
> 
> 
> beef heart Tbody..? woundering how that would be cooked sence its such a dence muscel ~ mind sharing? Im a lill curious now to try lol


Yes I have more peace~ relief ...thanks Sexy




> non-stick pan, sprayed with non-stick calorie free cooking spray, a little seasoning to personal taste(I use a garlic salt made by "simply organic"), sliced 1/4-1/2 inch thick, cooked medium rare, cut and eat. I sweat some raw mushrooms and onions as a side and I'm good to go!


sizzling good Tobdy....




> Lentils are the best, thats my pwo carb source at 7am with a pro shake


superfood Papi....




> Im a fan of basmati rice... its so good


me too KJ

----------


## SlimmerMe

Fasted Cardio: 25 minutes

Post Cardio shake
Scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Oat Pancake
plain greek yogurt
blueberries
sugar free syrup

WORKOUT: Upper body
3x 12 reps Chest machine
3x 12 reps Lats
3x 12 reps Extensions
3x 12 Flys
3x 12 Curls
3x 12 Bench Chest
3x 12 Bench Triceps
Abs

Cardio #2: 30 minutes

Post Cardio shake
scoop whey
raspberries

cliff builder bar

Meal
Caesar salad
grilled chicken
4 oz wine

----------


## RaginCajun

giddity up!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tbody66

> Im a fan of basmati rice... its so good


Can't go wrong with this, brown of course!




> Fasted Cardio: 25 minutes
> 
> Post Cardio shake
> Scoop whey
> raspberries
> 
> Meal
> Oat Pancake
> plain greek yogurt
> ...


Great workout, great diet, great day, great girl!

----------


## Ms.Magoo

> Great workout, great diet, great day, great girl!


I could not agree more!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> giddity up!!!!!!!!!!!


post, canter...........,............ gallop coming......




> Can't go wrong with this, brown of course!
> 
> 
> 
> Great workout, great diet, great day, great girl!


Thanks Tbody! Glad you like it.




> I could not agree more!!!!


Thanks MsM~ Glad you agree.

----------


## -KJ-

> Fasted Cardio: 25 minutes
> 
> Post Cardio shake
> Scoop whey
> raspberries
> 
> Meal
> Oat Pancake
> plain greek yogurt
> ...


Great to see this.
Well done slim...

----------


## BrownGirl

It's awesome to see how great you're doing!  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Great to see this.
> Well done slim...


Thanks KJ. Appreciate it. GLad to see you back around~




> It's awesome to see how great you're doing!


Thanks Bgirl. Sure do appreciate it~

----------


## SlimmerMe

Protein Shake
scoop whey
raspberries
fish oil caps

Meal
Oat Pancake
plain greek yogurt
blueberries 
sugar free syrup

Meal
tuna
lite mayo
lettuce
tea

Walk: 30 minutes

Almonds

Meal
chicken
beans
4 oz wine

----------


## tbody66

nailed it again, don't you ever get tired of being perfect???

----------


## oatmeal69

Not to nitpick @ someone who's doing so great, but what are your thoughts about the fruit in your shake? Isn't that pretty much just empty sugar?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> nailed it again, don't you ever get tired of being perfect???


Thanks but far from it my dear....gettin' there though! 




> Not to nitpick @ someone who's doing so great, but what are your thoughts about the fruit in your shake? Isn't that pretty much just empty sugar?


I have wondered this myself Oatmeal to be quite honest with you but like Marcus said in another thread, can't argue with success. And I need the fruit for fruit sake. Need the red. Need the taste. Need something to keep me going on this....

as....

I....

am......well..................what can I say. About to............GO NUTS!

----------


## oatmeal69

My other lifesaver - besides the pancakes - is sugar-free crystal light. I use the kroeger generic brand. it's easy to get that gallon of H2O a day that way. Wonder if a pinch might give you that fruity taste, with zero calories??
I almost found the motivation to do fasted cardio this A.M... Almost. I'll still do my 30 min. post workout, but man, twice a day is DEDICATION!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> My other lifesaver - besides the pancakes - is sugar-free crystal light. I use the kroeger generic brand. it's easy to get that gallon of H2O a day that way. Wonder if a pinch might give you that fruity taste, with zero calories??
> I almost found the motivation to do fasted cardio this A.M... Almost. I'll still do my 30 min. post workout, but man, twice a day is DEDICATION!


Good idea. I drink a ton of water actually. Always have. I am one of those people you see walking around with a bottle and get anxious when I don't have my bottle like a baby.

I get the fasted motivation. Coming and going for me right now.

----------


## tbody66

I can't stand to sip anything. I keep my 16 oz glass in the window sill by my sink. I have a filtered water tap and fill my glass up 4 to 6 times a day and stand there and chug it.

Just because you aren't perfect doesn't make you not perfect for someone(00ragin-subliminal message-cajun00), know what I mean?

That reminds me of the absolute best love line of any movie ever!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcqos-b3jDo

----------


## Ms.Magoo

LOL u all crack me up!! 

Have you ever tried Mio? It's a really yummy water enhancer!!! :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

slimmers got game on!

----------


## First6

Trying to drink more water to! Hooked on Propel zero. Love that stuff. Not as good as straight water but it got me off the diet soda so it's a step in the right direction.





> I can't stand to sip anything. I keep my 16 oz glass in the window sill by my sink. I have a filtered water tap and fill my glass up 4 to 6 times a day and stand there and chug it.
> 
> Just because you aren't perfect doesn't make you not perfect for someone(00ragin-subliminal message-cajun00), know what I mean?
> 
> That reminds me of the absolute best love line of any movie ever!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcqos-b3jDo


T - I always thought that line was about you and me.

----------


## tbody66

6, together, you and me...we got no gaps!

----------


## oatmeal69

I still haven't seen anything about diet coke that will make me stop drinking it. It's water, caffeine, sweetener - splenda, just like any other - and natural flavorings like ginger and roots. It's no different than the sweetener and flavorings in Crystal Lite, etc...
Am I missing something? Might as well give up coffee too then.

----------


## Papiriqui

Am i the only one who likes water for what it is, no additives or anything? I do really enjoy water, i drink it with everything and to me is the best tasting thing ever, nothing like H2O for me!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> LOL u all crack me up!! 
> 
> Have you ever tried *Mio*? It's a really yummy water enhancer!!!



i love this stuff but only have it in small doses. it is bascially Kool-Aid for adults and has 'crack'-like properties!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Good idea. I drink a ton of water actually. Always have. I am one of those people you see walking around with a bottle and *get anxious when I don't have my bottle like a baby.*I get the fasted motivation. Coming and going for me right now.



great analogy! my roommate gets like this. for one of her christmas presents i bought her a HUGE bottle of water with a strap around it, it was in the shape of a purse!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I can't stand to sip anything. I keep my 16 oz glass in the window sill by my sink. I have a filtered water tap and fill my glass up 4 to 6 times a day and stand there and chug it.Just because you aren't perfect doesn't make you not perfect for someone(00ragin-subliminal message-cajun00), know what I mean?That reminds me of the absolute best love line of any movie ever!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcqos-b3jDo


Love line Tbody.....


> LOL u all crack me up!! Have you ever tried Mio? It's a really yummy water enhancer!!!


Cracks me up too MsM~ and nope to Mio


> slimmers got game on!


Tryin'.....I'm tryin' GGR


> Trying to drink more water to! Hooked on Propel zero. Love that stuff. Not as good as straight water but it got me off the diet soda so it's a step in the right direction.T - I always thought that line was about you and me.


A step closer is closer to the finish line First~


> 6, together, you and me...we got no gaps!


T-6


> I still haven't seen anything about diet coke that will make me stop drinking it. It's water, caffeine, sweetener - splenda, just like any other - and natural flavorings like ginger and roots. It's no different than the sweetener and flavorings in Crystal Lite, etc...Am I missing something? Might as well give up coffee too then.


Good point Oatmeal~


> Am i the only one who likes water for what it is, no additives or anything? I do really enjoy water, i drink it with everything and to me is the best tasting thing ever, nothing like H2O for me!!!


Love it too Papi. Always have.


> i love this stuff but only have it in small doses. it is bascially Kool-Aid for adults and has 'crack'-like properties!


Kool aid is for us kids....OOCajun~


> great analogy! my roommate gets like this. for one of her christmas presents i bought her a HUGE bottle of water with a strap around it, it was in the shape of a purse!


and bottles are for babies....

----------


## First6

> I still haven't seen anything about diet coke that will make me stop drinking it. It's water, caffeine, sweetener - splenda, just like any other - and natural flavorings like ginger and roots. It's no different than the sweetener and flavorings in Crystal Lite, etc...
> Am I missing something? Might as well give up coffee too then.


There are certainly much worse things for sure. The fake sweeteners (splenda, etc..) have arguably been "proven" to have properties that slow fat loss. That's why you run across and article on the net once in a while claiming diet soda makes you fat. It doesn't Make you fat but some studies claim it can Keep you fat.
I am using all the quotes and treading lightly with words as I take all this stuff witha grain of salt. Hard to know for sure on much of it.

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ very interesting First. hmmmmmmm.......I use lots of splenda. LOTS!

----------


## --->>405<<---

u prefer splenda over truvia slim? im a truvia guy!

----------


## tbody66

Truvia

----------


## oatmeal69

Interesting, first. 
I use splenda mostly - and LOTS of it. Sometimes the pink stuff, and Equal is in Diet Soda.

----------


## BrownGirl

> Good idea. I drink a ton of water actually. Always have. I am one of those people you see walking around with a bottle and get anxious when I don't have my bottle like a baby.
> 
> *I get the fasted motivation. Coming and going for me right now*.



Hah me too. There are those days that I just DON'T WANT TO!!! I do it anyway... :Frown: 






> ^^ very interesting First. hmmmmmmm.......*I use lots of splenda*. LOTS!



Thank god for Splenda. I love that stuff too.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i am a stevia girl now....

----------


## BrownGirl

> i am a stevia girl now....



Hmm....never tried Stevia. Does it taste better than Splenda?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hmm....never tried Stevia. Does it taste better than Splenda?


IMHO...absolutely. It is a plant, all natural, unlike splenda that is processed using chlorine or something like that. I buy mine at Trader Joes, but any health food store sells it too. Don't need much to sweeten. It is very very sweet and all natural! Let me know what you think if you get to try it!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> u prefer splenda over truvia slim? im a truvia guy!


Purely out of habit




> Truvia


another vote




> Interesting, first. 
> I use splenda mostly - and LOTS of it. Sometimes the pink stuff, and Equal is in Diet Soda.


We might have to change this....




> Hah me too. There are those days that I just DON'T WANT TO!!! I do it anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god for Splenda. I love that stuff too.


Me too but seems time to switch?




> i am a stevia girl now....


Stevia....Truvia....






> Hmm....never tried Stevia. Does it taste better than Splenda?


Await to find out




> IMHO...absolutely. It is a plant, all natural, unlike splenda that is processed using chlorine or something like that. I buy mine at Trader Joes, but any health food store sells it too. Don't need much to sweeten. It is very very sweet and all natural! Let me know what you think if you get to try it!


Might have to give it a go

---------

I think there have been some threads about all of these sweeteners. Perhaps I will find it and bump it.

Good to know everyone's choice. Thanks!

----------


## PPC

Truvia - just stevia that is non bitter mixed with erythritol. Erythritol is a natural sugar alcohol which is zero calorie and even though it lists 3 carbs on the box, the carbs have zero impact on blood sugar. So truvia is zero carb, zero calorie - not known to have the potential endocrine system negatives that Splenda may have. I bake a lot with truvia, works wonderfully but I'll use Splenda now and then too. Splenda has some carb impact unless it is the liquid kind, then it is zero carbs.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Truvia - just stevia that is non bitter mixed with erythritol. Erythritol is a natural sugar alcohol which is zero calorie and even though it lists 3 carbs on the box, the carbs have zero impact on blood sugar. So truvia is zero carb, zero calorie - not known to have the potential endocrine system negatives that Splenda may have. I bake a lot with truvia, works wonderfully but I'll use Splenda now and then too. Splenda has some carb impact unless it is the liquid kind, then it is zero carbs.


Interesting info PPC. Thanks.

----------


## -KJ-

hey slim... 

just checkin in! hows things

----------


## oatmeal69

It's much more expensive though, isn't it?

----------


## PPC

> It's much more expensive though, isn't it?


Not really. I buy the tub for just under six dollars at Walmart. Lasts a pretty good while.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> hey slim... 
> 
> just checkin in! hows things


hangin' in there KJ! Hope all is well with you~




> It's much more expensive though, isn't it?


answered below. Are you going to try it Oatmeal?




> Not really. I buy the tub for just under six dollars at Walmart. Lasts a pretty good while.


That sounds pretty good to me PPC~ good to know.

----------


## oatmeal69

> ... So truvia is zero carb, zero calorie - not known to have the *potential endocrine system negatives* that Splenda may have. I bake a lot with truvia, works wonderfully but I'll use Splenda now and then too. Splenda has some carb impact unless it is the liquid kind, then it is zero carbs.


"endocrine system negatives" Can you elaborate?


> We might have to change this....


"WE" Is that as in you and I, or are you suggesting I change my usage?


> I think there have been some threads about all of these sweeteners. Perhaps I will find it and bump it.


That would be awesome! I'd like to read more from people here who know - instead of the hype machine media...


> ... I buy the tub for just under six dollars at Walmart...


Is that liquid or powder? I get 1K packets of Splenda at costco for about $10, sounds like yours may be a better deal as well?!?


> Are you going to try it Oatmeal?


Don't see why not, there don't seem to be any negatives, and it may cost less.

Truvia and Stevia are the same thing right? Just brand names?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> "endocrine system negatives" Can you elaborate?"WE" Is that as in you and I, or are you suggesting I change my usage?That would be awesome! I'd like to read more from people here who know - instead of the hype machine media...Is that liquid or powder? I get 1K packets of Splenda at costco for about $10, sounds like yours may be a better deal as well?!?Don't see why not, there don't seem to be any negatives, and it may cost less.
> 
> Truvia and Stevia are the same thing right? Just brand names?


"We" as in all of us who haven't tried the truvia or stevia....as in yes, you, me and the apple tree.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Truvia - just stevia that is non bitter mixed with erythritol. Erythritol is a natural sugar alcohol which is zero calorie and even though it lists 3 carbs on the box, the carbs have zero impact on blood sugar. So truvia is zero carb, zero calorie - not known to have the *potential endocrine system negatives* that Splenda may have. I bake a lot with truvia, works wonderfully but I'll use Splenda now and then too. Splenda has some carb impact unless it is the liquid kind, then it is zero carbs.


bumping for more elaboration PPC please.....thanks

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## PPC

> bumping for more elaboration PPC please.....thanks


Sorry, I just threw that out there without back up. I will elaborate this avo. But real quick, some studies (or one study?) has shown that it shrivels the thymus gland. That's the little gland which is an integral part of the endocrine system in that it regulates our immune system. 

Our thymus shrivels somewhat with age, I guess we don't want any help hastening the process. I'll elaborate later. It's a controversial subject and since I still eat a little Splenda now and then, I'd be a hypocrite to warn everyone completely away from it. 

I just have to presume that on the whole truvia is a safer bet since it is made from a leaf. Splenda was accidentally created while scientists were trying to create a pesticide. Some hard core anti Splenda types believe it has more in common with DDT than with anything resembling food.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I use splenda for baking garbage for the kids lol, its cheeper here than the altern I am sooo anti-sugar lol, and they are fit teen boys so I throw up a treat every now an again 
> 
> I keep Truvia for us (or should I say Tigershark cuz I dont use it ever) we like never add sugar to stuff so the tiny fist size container has lasted us....well I honestly cant even remebr whan I bought it lol
> But from what I have read I had decided to only Truvia, its there if I ever need it 
> ...oh but I do know I got it at our local super market..Walmart Shaws Stop n Shop etc they all sell all of the diff types up here
> 
> Attachment 119729 and some boots for the lady


Boots will keep ya walkin back and forth to your gym.....




> Sorry, I just threw that out there without back up. I will elaborate this avo. But real quick, some studies (or one study?) has shown that it shrivels the thymus gland. That's the little gland which is an integral part of the endocrine system in that it regulates our immune system. 
> 
> Our thymus shrivels somewhat with age, I guess we don't want any help hastening the process. I'll elaborate later. It's a controversial subject and since I still eat a little Splenda now and then, I'd be a hypocrite to warn everyone completely away from it. 
> 
> I just have to presume that on the whole truvia is a safer bet since it is made from a leaf. Splenda was accidentally created while scientists were trying to create a pesticide. Some hard core anti Splenda types believe it has more in common with DDT than with anything resembling food.


We certainly want to keep our immune system super duper for sure. Very interesting.

So is there a specific reason you prefer Truvia over Stevia? other than being non-bitter? 

I need to go buy one or the other. I have read places where Splenda is just not that good for us and man o man I pour it in my pancake mix. 

Thanks PPC~

----------


## oatmeal69

MMmmmm... DDT Pancakes... * drool *

----------


## PPC

> Boots will keep ya walkin back and forth to your gym.....
> 
> 
> 
> We certainly want to keep our immune system super duper for sure. Very interesting.
> 
> So is there a specific reason you prefer Truvia over Stevia? other than being non-bitter? 
> 
> I need to go buy one or the other. I have read places where Splenda is just not that good for us and man o man I pour it in my pancake mix. 
> ...


Truivia is just there at Wal-mart, where I buy a lot of groceries so I guess it's ease of purchase for me. I like the tub because I just dip my spoon in, rather than having to open packets. Some brands of stevia have a bitter aftertaste. Truvia does not have that. It tastes just like sugar to me. 

Nunaturals stevia does not have that bitter aftertaste either, I like that brand a lot, but need to drive to a health store of buy it off the net. KAL brand (liquide stevia drops) are great too - no bitterness.

----------


## PPC

> Is that liquid or powder? I get 1K packets of Splenda at costco for about $10, sounds like yours may be a better deal as well?!?Don't see why not, there don't seem to be any negatives, and it may cost less.
> 
> Truvia and Stevia are the same thing right? Just brand names?


Truvia comes as little granules, just like sugar. I don't like the crunch in my greek yogurt so I grind it up in my coffee grinder a lot, especially when I use it to make chocolate.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> MMmmmm... DDT Pancakes... * drool *


drooling pancakes.....




> Truivia is just there at Wal-mart, where I buy a lot of groceries so I guess it's ease of purchase for me. I like the tub because I just dip my spoon in, rather than having to open packets. Some brands of stevia have a bitter aftertaste. Truvia does not have that. It tastes just like sugar to me. 
> 
> Nunaturals stevia does not have that bitter aftertaste either, I like that brand a lot, but need to drive to a health store of buy it off the net. KAL brand (liquide stevia drops) are great too - no bitterness.


Truvia here I come....




> Truvia comes as little granules, just like sugar. I don't like the crunch in my greek yogurt so I grind it up in my coffee grinder a lot, especially when I use it to make chocolate.


Gotta have the right crunch....thanks PPC!

----------


## BrownGirl

I think I might have to try Truvia now! I just need to finish my big bag of Splenda...That stuff's expensive! (Splenda I mean)

Btw, update us Miss Slimmer!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I think I might have to try Truvia now! I just need to finish my big bag of Splenda...That stuff's expensive! (Splenda I mean)
> 
> Btw, update us Miss Slimmer!!!!


Hanging in there Bgirl. I am re-thinking this entire plan trying to come up with something to push through to the next level. What I have been doing has stalled a bit so time to re-structure which is presently in the works.

Thanks for asking.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Fasted Cardio: 22 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
scoop whey
raspberries
fish oil caps

Meal
Oat Pancake 
sugar free syrup

Meal
Kashi Golean 
skim milk
half banana

Cardio #2: HIGH INTENSITY bike 38 minutes

Post cardio shake
scoop whey
raspberries

20 minute walk

Pita bread

Meal
Greek salad
grilled chicken
4 oz wine

----------


## tbody66

Good day. I have tried most artificial sweetners, truvia is by far better tasting in most things, but either it or stevia have the opposite affect if over-used, very bitter tasting in excessive amounts, or so I've been told. I can use the pink stuff (sweet-n-lo, I think), actually prefer that to anything else. I have a really hard time with any artificial sweetners in my coffee.

----------


## oatmeal69

> ... trying to come up with something to push through to the next level. ...


I'm no diet guru, but something about all that fruit (sugar) spikes my curiosity...

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Good day. I have tried most artificial sweetners, truvia is by far better tasting in most things, but either it or stevia have the opposite affect if over-used, very bitter tasting in excessive amounts, or so I've been told. I can use the pink stuff (sweet-n-lo, I think), actually prefer that to anything else. I have a really hard time with any artificial sweetners in my coffee.


If no issue with your metabolism or whatnot, then I would think you are fine....




> I'm no diet guru, but something about all that fruit (sugar) spikes my curiosity...


Raspberries? And today half a banana. Hmmmmm......I hear ya......fruit for thought....

however~ much better choice than what I could do which is how I have to weigh this.....
raspberries or.....fill in the blank!

but you are speaking of getting to the next level so something to think about. Thanks Oatmeal~

----------


## PPC

Raspberries over blank for sure. They are super foods to boot.

----------


## oatmeal69

> raspberries or.....fill in the blank!


Sugar free kool aid, or crystal-lite for flavor, instead of the fruit. Or maybe vanilla and cocoa with splenda/truvia - makes an already good protein shake ultra chocolate-y!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Fasted Cardio: 22 minutes
> 
> Post Cardio Shake
> scoop whey
> raspberries
> fish oil caps
> 
> Meal
> Oat Pancake 
> ...



spin class? 38 minutes is gettin' it!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Raspberries over blank for sure. They are super foods to boot.


Gotta love the super foods...




> Sugar free kool aid, or crystal-lite for flavor, instead of the fruit. Or maybe vanilla and cocoa with splenda/truvia - makes an already good protein shake ultra chocolate-y!


Interesting ideas Oatmeal. When I first started this I was over eating blueberries and was recommended to switch to raspberries and I bucked for a bit since I was not keen on raspberries. But once I started putting them in my vanilla whey? I started looking forward to my shakes every morning hence helping to keep me motivated. Did you ever see my threads where I went on a full out ....lets say....a....."BLANK" for days and needed intervention. I don't even want to contaminate this thread by bringing it up. 

I hear ya for wondering if the raspberries could possibly be preventing me from going to the next level. I too confess it has crossed my mind more than once with the potential spikes in insulin . So I honestly thank you for bringing it up and staying on top of me with your convictions as you could very well be correct on this. For now I have to weigh the consequences. Throw out the raspberries and not satisfy? or keep them in the mix to keep me in the game. I need to pick staying in the game for now.

As far as my pushing to the next level which is my concern and why you brought this up trying to uncover what could be doing that. I think it is this and have wanted to share my thoughts as to what I am thinking for a few days anyway so here goes:

When I first started out to lose the initial 20 pounds, those 20 had not been around for long. Those 20 came from the hgh/test. I took the hgh/test hoping to lose weight. The reverse happened. So I had to do something about it. Enter: the nutrition forum and this eating plan. I shocked my body eating like this. I was successful taking off 20. Then over a few more months I gradually took off another 10 just by staying on the program as more of a lifestyle making sure I kept a watch on what I was doing so I would continue this FOREVER. 

Now I am at the level of where I want to take this further and finish the job. And to do that I need to really pay attention to what I am doing. This last 10 is crucial. Quite honestly I think my body is under revolt in a way since taking off 30 pounds is quite a bit to take off and this last 10 might have to be revised to trick my body into wanting to shed those 10. This revision will emphasize more food combining meals whereas for example, if I eat rice I need to make sure I only eat rice with grilled chicken and not eat rice with chicken which has been cooked in oil like a fajita. This type of thing. And it might be a slow race to the finish line but I am close to getting there and once there? Want to look better with satisfaction so I glow.

Hope this makes sense. 

And I so appreciate your interest in what I am doing Oatmeal and your constant steady support. I really do.

----------


## tbody66

It absolutely makes sense! When are pics?

----------


## RaginCajun

here is my two cents, i think you should consult with kawigirl, maybe she can give you some advice on getting to the next level. i think she use to compete so i would consult with her and get her take on what you can do to take it up a notch. worth a shot

----------


## RaginCajun

> It absolutely makes sense! When are pics?



she had them up earlier but you were tooo late getting here once again! hahahaha

----------


## SlimmerMe

> It absolutely makes sense! When are pics?


Thanks Tbody.... did you just get online? 




> here is my two cents, i think you should consult with kawigirl, maybe she can give you some advice on getting to the next level. i think she use to compete so i would consult with her and get her take on what you can do to take it up a notch. worth a shot


Thanks for the suggestion but....too strict .....




> she had them up earlier but you were tooo late getting here once again! hahahaha


Exactly. He seems to just not time it right.....

----------


## oatmeal69

I think you have a huge point in saying, essentially, "I'd rather keep a little bit that isn't 'perfect' and stay in the game than quit out of sheer misery."
My room mate has snack stuff lying around, and I too cheat a bit. I also go out on weekends and drink a few vodka sodas, which can't be good. I suppose if I was REALLY strict I could be at 8% by now, and still weigh 170-175, but like you, I want to stay in this long term. So, I'm gonna have some wine, a beer, or a few vodkas on Saturday. Some junk food too. - And be reasonably satisfied. Same goes for exercise. If I go too hard with cardio (cross-fit) or over train with weights, I get tired, upset, and bored. I'd rather take a little longer to get there, but get there and keep going.
So, hey if you only lose a pound a week - or every other week, or even 3, I think LONG TERM you're still doing GREAT. You will still hit your goal. Besides that, it's not about what the scale says, it's about what the mirror says.
Slow and steady wins the race!

----------


## oatmeal69

> Exactly. He seems to just not time it right.....


 I must not time it right either, never seen 'em.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> spin class? 38 minutes is gettin' it!


outdoors....in the open air under the light blue sky with wind hopefully to my back!




> I think you have a huge point in saying, essentially, "I'd rather keep a little bit that isn't 'perfect' and stay in the game than quit out of sheer misery."
> My room mate has snack stuff lying around, and I too cheat a bit. I also go out on weekends and drink a few vodka sodas, which can't be good. I suppose if I was REALLY strict I could be at 8% by now, and still weigh 170-175, but like you, I want to stay in this long term. So, I'm gonna have some wine, a beer, or a few vodkas on Saturday. Some junk food too. - And be reasonably satisfied. Same goes for exercise. If I go too hard with cardio (cross-fit) or over train with weights, I get tired, upset, and bored. I'd rather take a little longer to get there, but get there and keep going.
> So, hey if you only lose a pound a week - or every other week, or even 3, I think LONG TERM you're still doing GREAT. You will still hit your goal. Besides that, it's not about what the scale says, it's about what the mirror says.
> Slow and steady wins the race!


Thanks Oatmeal for "getting" my reasoning. I appreciate it since I was hesitant as to what you might say!




> I must not time it right either, never seen 'em.


Yep....a bit late. Cyberspace moves real fast.. :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Protein Shake
scoop whey
raspberries
fish oil caps

Meal
Oat Pancake
plain greek yogurt
blueberries 
sugar free syrup

Meal
tuna
lite mayo
lettuce 
tea

Cardio #2: HIGH INTENSITY bike 48 minutes

Post cardio shake
scoop whey
raspberries

Meal
Grilled chicken
rice
lettuce
4 oz wine

----------


## BrownGirl

> I must not time it right either, never seen 'em.



Me neither!  :Frown: 

Anyways, I'm so glad to see that this has become a lifestyle change for you. Same with me...the more I do it, the easier it gets. Keep up your good work!  :Smilie:

----------


## PPC

Holy Moly, how come I can post in this thread all of a sudden? Sorry slima, I'm just checking something.

----------


## Ms.Magoo

Im back and I too enjoy truvia!!! Looks like your doing great Slimmer!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

all you woman and your 'sweet' talkin!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Me neither! 
> 
> Anyways, I'm so glad to see that this has become a lifestyle change for you. Same with me...the more I do it, the easier it gets. Keep up your good work!


Thanks BG! Good to hear for you too~




> Holy Moly, how come I can post in this thread all of a sudden? Sorry slima, I'm just checking something.


Keep checking all you want to check PPC~




> Im back and I too enjoy truvia!!! Looks like your doing great Slimmer!!!!


Got some yesterday. Both Stevia and Truvia. Glad to see ya 'round MsM~




> all you woman and your 'sweet' talkin!


Yep....Sweet and pie~

----------


## SlimmerMe

Fasted Cardio: 26 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
scoop whey
raspberries
fish oil caps

Meal
Kashi Golean
skim milk
half banana

Meal
egg
sausage

Cardio #2: HIGH INTENSITY bike 36 minutes

Post cardio shake
scoop whey
raspberries

20 minute walk

almonds

Meal
Grilled chicken
rice
salad
6 oz wine

----------


## tbody66

You are doing great as always and as always I still love you, even though you time your pics just to miss me. I know you have an alert button to notify you when I log into my PC just so you can take them down.

----------


## RaginCajun

i noticed that you have increased your energy (cals) consumption. all fabulous choices by the way! are you trying to see how your body responds to the higher cals or did you rework your macros and see that you needed more?

----------


## oatmeal69

Went to Costco yesterday. 1,500 packets of (generic) Splenda for $12, vs. 800 packets of Stevia (or whatever their generic name is) for $16. 
Looks like I'll stick with Splenda for now. No calories is no calories.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> You are doing great as always and as always I still love you, even though you time your pics just to miss me. I know you have an alert button to notify you when I log into my PC just so you can take them down.


A 6th sense of when you are here Tbody~ and THANKS!




> i noticed that you have increased your energy (cals) consumption. all fabulous choices by the way! are you trying to see how your body responds to the higher cals or did you rework your macros and see that you needed more?


Trying an experiment with food combining which might look higher. Plus do not want to lower cals since that will lower my metabolism. Might take longer but in the end will be better for me I think.




> Went to Costco yesterday. 1,500 packets of (generic) Splenda for $12, vs. 800 packets of Stevia (or whatever their generic name is) for $16. 
> Looks like I'll stick with Splenda for now. No calories is no calories.


I got both Stevia and Truvia. This mornings coffee with Stevia? I threw it out and went back to the splenda. I will try Truvia another day. 

Agree.....zero is zero.

----------


## oatmeal69

> ... I threw it out and went back to the splenda.


Why? Was it bitter? Didn't mix well??
Guess I don't care as much that it (Splenda) might be refined from chlorine or whatever : ) it's no calories, hasn't been CLINICALLY or SCIENTIFICALLY proven to be bad for you, and it's cheaper...

----------


## Vettester

Slimmer, how long before bedtime to you have your last meal?

----------


## SexySweetheart

> I think you have a huge point in saying, essentially, *"I'd rather keep a little bit that isn't 'perfect' and stay in the game than quit out of sheer misery."*My room mate has snack stuff lying around, and I too cheat a bit. I also go out on weekends and drink a few vodka sodas, which can't be good. I suppose if I was REALLY strict I could be at 8% by now, and still weigh 170-175, but like you, I want to stay in this long term. So, I'm gonna have some wine, a beer, or a few vodkas on Saturday. Some junk food too. - And be reasonably satisfied. Same goes for exercise. If I go too hard with cardio (cross-fit) or over train with weights, I get tired, upset, and bored. I'd rather take a little longer to get there, but get there and keep going.
> So, hey if you only lose a pound a week - or every other week, or even 3, I think LONG TERM you're still doing GREAT. You will still hit your goal. Besides that, it's not about what the scale says, it's about what the mirror says.
> Slow and steady wins the race!



yea ...she is a smarty isnt she  :Wink: 

love the dedication chicka!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Why? Was it bitter? Didn't mix well??
> Guess I don't care as much that it (Splenda) might be refined from chlorine or whatever : ) it's no calories, hasn't been CLINICALLY or SCIENTIFICALLY proven to be bad for you, and it's cheaper...


Strange taste but perhaps not used to it. I remember when switching from sweet n low to splenda it took awhile. But for my coffee? I wanted that ooooooohhhhhh so good taste asap~




> Slimmer, how long before bedtime to you have your last meal?


Good question Vette. Probably about 3-4 hours before. I have always been a late eater at night and know this is not the best thing. Habits are changing one by one. Thanks for stopping by! Appreciate it~




> yea ...she is a smarty isnt she 
> 
> love the dedication chicka!


Thanks girl. Takes one to know one Miss Smarty~

----------


## SlimmerMe

Protein Shake
scoop whey
raspberries
fish oil caps

Meal
Oat Pancake 
sugar free syrup

Meal
Egg
Sausage
spinach
balsamic, caesar

Walk: 30 minute fast walk

Pita bread

Meal
Greek salad
grilled chicken
4 oz wine

----------


## BrownGirl

Nice job! I'm jealous of you getting to eat sausage! (hehe that sounded wrong)

----------


## Times Roman

hey slimmer!

well, i moved over to the green village, and the eating is pretty good there. last night was prime rib and horsey sauce. i had two thick slices. and fried chicken!

good thing i'll only be there today and tomorrow, else all that good eating might go to waist?

----------


## Times Roman

> Nice job! I'm jealous of you getting to eat sausage! (hehe that sounded wrong)


however could you mean?

it sounded above board to me, unless you have a naughty mind! =)

----------


## tbody66

Yeah, Times Roman is a sausage eater too, right?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Nice job! I'm jealous of you getting to eat sausage! (hehe that sounded wrong)


Oh but what you are doing is top of the line....




> hey slimmer!
> 
> well, i moved over to the green village, and the eating is pretty good there. last night was prime rib and horsey sauce. i had two thick slices. and fried chicken!
> 
> good thing i'll only be there today and tomorrow, else all that good eating might go to waist?


Sounds like you are going out with a bang! Just get a new belt.




> however could you mean?
> 
> it sounded above board to me, unless you have a naughty mind! =)


Eat 'em up.....eat 'em up....




> Yeah, Times Roman is a sausage eater too, right?


Times likes to eat just about everything including bugs....

----------


## SexySweetheart

*Times likes to eat just about everything including bugs....*  ... lol!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ LOL for sure....

----------


## SlimmerMe

Fasted Cardio: 26 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
scoop whey
raspberries
fish oil caps

Meal
Oat Pancake 
sugar free syrup

Meal
Tuna
lite mayo
lettuce, tomato
tea

Cardio #2: HIGH INTENSITY bike 36 minutes

Post cardio shake
scoop whey
raspberries

almonds

Meal
Lamb chop
green beans
salad
4 oz wine

----------


## -KJ-

^^ Way to go Slim...
Keep it up! Solid Work.

----------


## Times Roman

> Yeah, Times Roman is a sausage eater too, right?


well, on the surface, that comment sounds above board too. But if one were to have their mind in the toilet.....?

i prefer brautwust to sausage mate!

----------


## Times Roman

and one last thought Slimmer, before i get on that big jetliner...

since i am going to be in airports for a few days, and eating in the finer section of the passanger cabin, 

I'm declaring the next two days...

...International Cheat Day!

(there, now i don't feel so bad)

----------


## Times Roman

> *Times likes to eat just about everything including bugs....*  ... lol!


Hey! I've been noticing someone's been peaking in the interview recently?

.....Yeah, i ate bugs

but not because I liked them!

Just happened to be short on cash, and could use the extra $5

nothing wrong with eating a 6oz cochroach for $5 is there?

as long as my macros are in line, i mean....?

----------


## Sicko

Hey SM stopped by to say Hi... keep on rockin it...Have you already purchased your new bikini yet, I see they have already hit the stores?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> ^^ Way to go Slim...
> Keep it up! Solid Work.


Thanks KJ! Hope you are doing great too~




> well, on the surface, that comment sounds above board too. But if one were to have their mind in the toilet.....?
> 
> i prefer brautwust to sausage mate!


Takes all kinds of sausage....




> and one last thought Slimmer, before i get on that big jetliner...
> 
> since i am going to be in airports for a few days, and eating in the finer section of the passanger cabin, 
> 
> I'm declaring the next two days...
> 
> ...International Cheat Day!
> 
> (there, now i don't feel so bad)


Glad you got that marked on your calendar. You deserve it! A year away from your cuisine.




> Hey! I've been noticing someone's been peaking in the interview recently?
> 
> .....Yeah, i ate bugs
> 
> but not because I liked them!
> 
> Just happened to be short on cash, and could use the extra $5
> 
> nothing wrong with eating a 6oz cochroach for $5 is there?
> ...


All comes down to the macros it seems. Bugs or not.




> Hey SM stopped by to say Hi... keep on rockin it...Have you already purchased your new bikini yet, I see they have already hit the stores?


Thanks Sk. I saw some the other day. 'tis the shopping season!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Update:

Re-grouping
Re-strategizing
Rejuvenating

Eguals: Fountain of Youth*

----------


## RaginCajun

> *Update:
> 
> Re-grouping
> Re-strategizing
> Rejuvenating
> 
> Eguals: Fountain of Youth*



do what you have to do woman, we will be here!

----------


## Papiriqui

> *Update:
> 
> Re-grouping
> Re-strategizing
> Rejuvenating
> 
> Eguals: Fountain of Youth*


Sounds good to me  :Wink:

----------


## SexySweetheart

> *Update:
> 
> Re-grouping
> Re-strategizing
> Rejuvenating
> 
> Eguals: Fountain of Youth*


you know Im allways reevaluating my food and plan lol, sometimes its just refreashing to change stuff up and experiment a lill  :Smilie: 

have fun with it lady! *looking forward to seeing what ya come up with*!

----------


## tbody66

isn't kissing cajun's the modern day "fountain of youth"?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> do what you have to do woman, we will be here!


Awwwwwwwww....so so sweet OOCajun~ 




> Sounds good to me


thanks Papi~




> you know Im allways reevaluating my food and plan lol, sometimes its just refreashing to change stuff up and experiment a lill 
> 
> have fun with it lady! *looking forward to seeing what ya come up with*!


Yep and agree Sexy. Refreshing it is~




> isn't kissing cajun's the modern day "fountain of youth"?


I will never tell Tbody~ But feeling like a teenager.....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

How it going?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> How it going?


Revamped my program completely since had to switch things up to get off this last 10. More of a carb cycling/food combing approach. I feel great and it is working. Thanks for asking.

Hope you are doing well GGR~

----------


## BrownGirl

Keep up the good work Slimmer!  :Smilie:   :1genie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Revamped my program completely since had to switch things up to get off this last 10. More of a *carb cycling/food combing approach*. I feel great and it is working. Thanks for asking.
> 
> Hope you are doing well GGR~



glad to see that are taking stride in your re-direction of your diet. it is probably the little change that you needed. looks like someone will be having a shopping spree soon.............just wondering if it will be of a southern location......

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Keep up the good work Slimmer!


THANKS BGirl~




> glad to see that are taking stride in your re-direction of your diet. it is probably the little change that you needed. looks like someone will be having a shopping spree soon.............just wondering if it will be of a southern location......


Thanks OOCanjun....spring shopping spree coming up since I will need some HOT weather clothes....




> ----


enjoying your edit button?

----------


## SlimmerMe

*UPDATE:

Slow wins the race...no more plateau blues....

TOTAL LOST: 33 point 2*

----------


## RaginCajun

> *UPDATE:
> 
> Slow wins the race...no more plateau blues....
> 
> TOTAL LOST: 33 point 2*



keep up the inspiring work doll! happy valentine's day!

----------


## PPC

> *UPDATE:Slow wins the race...no more plateau blues....TOTAL LOST: 33 point 2*


Oh Yeah!

----------


## BrownGirl

> *UPDATE:
> 
> Slow wins the race...no more plateau blues....
> 
> TOTAL LOST: 33 point 2*



Awesome! Happy Valentines day hon!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> keep up the inspiring work doll! happy valentine's day!


Thank you! Happy Valentine's Day to you too OOCajun~




> Oh Yeah!


Thanks PPC! that's right....YEAH!




> Awesome! Happy Valentines day hon!


THanks Bgirl~ and Happy Valentines to you too!

----------


## SlimmerMe

***HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY TO EVERYONE

~I thank you ALL from the bottom of my heart~


*

----------


## oatmeal69

Happy valentine's day to you too ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ !

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ hope you had a good one....Thanks Oatmeal~

----------


## GirlyGymRat

great job on the sustained weight loss....I know you feel better  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> great job on the sustained weight loss....I know you feel better


Thanks GGR....
*
33.6 off.....and 1.4 to go to meet this next goal.*

----------


## oatmeal69

Dude, you ROCK! That's awesome! a pound and a half is nothing, you can do that in a week or so!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks GGR....
> *
> 33.6 off.....and 1.4 to go to meet this next goal.*


only 1.4 til your next goal, you can pee that out!!! hahaha! you set the bar higher and jumped clean over it, congrats girl!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

slimmer...whatzzzzz up girlie?????

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Dude, you ROCK! That's awesome! a pound and a half is nothing, you can do that in a week or so!


DUDE? Now that is funny Oatmeal~ 




> only 1.4 til your next goal, you can pee that out!!! hahaha! you set the bar higher and jumped clean over it, congrats girl!


Wish I could do your method OOCajun!




> slimmer...whatzzzzz up girlie?????


Shopping and shopping and eating right and cardio and lots of other stuff....And trying to get to the 35 mark. Like I preach: Slow wins the race.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*UPDATE:

34 pounds OFF! 

.....slow wins the race......
*

----------


## BrownGirl

Yay!!!! That's so awesome girlie! Keep up the amazing work!  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Fantastic slimmer. Must be those protein pancakes.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Yay!!!! That's so awesome girlie! Keep up the amazing work!


THANKS Bgirl Appreciate it~




> Fantastic slimmer. Must be those protein pancakes.


Thanks Bikeral~ Yep the pancakes SAVE me. They really do.

----------


## oatmeal69

> the pancakes SAVE me. They really do.


Indeed, I just can't seem to get sick of 'em. I have a lean turkey chili I eat almost daily, and I just posted a turkey-oat meatloaf in the recipes section. Between all those, I just might be able to do this long term.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Indeed, I just can't seem to get sick of 'em. I have a lean turkey chili I eat almost daily, and I just posted a turkey-oat meatloaf in the recipes section. Between all those, I just might be able to do this long term.


Same here re: the pancakes. Will have to take a look at your turkey chile if that one is posted. And the trick is finding a few delicious go-to meals and then......Voila! LONGTERM!

----------


## RaginCajun

> *UPDATE:
> 
> 34 pounds OFF! 
> 
> .....slow wins the race......
> *



datta girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bikeral

Hey slimmer how is training going? have not heard from you in a while.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Hey slimmer how is training going? have not heard from you in a while.


THANKS for checking in with me Bikeral~Appreciate it!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*FINALLY!

TOTAL LOST:

35 point 2

I am thrilled! 

THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT!*

----------


## oatmeal69

What a hottie!
Congratulations!!

----------


## BrownGirl

Wow!!! Awesome girlie! So proud of you...  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> What a hottie!
> Congratulations!!


THANKS OATMEAL! Feelin' good. REAL good!




> Wow!!! Awesome girlie! So proud of you...


THANKS BGirl! I am proud of myself. Thanks so much. Appreciate it.

----------


## --->>405<<---

good work slim  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

*Slim u r tHe freakin MAN!!! ( i mean woman)*

I tried oat pancakes today and im not only excited as heck but also *HOOKED*!

Wish i woulda tried them sooner but since ive been cutting for 6months without them appreciate them even more now  :Smilie: 

They will be a staple in my diet from now on..

*U GO GIRL!*

----------


## oatmeal69

> I tried oat pancakes today and im not only excited as heck but also *HOOKED*!
> 
> Wish i woulda tried them sooner but since ive been cutting for 6months without them appreciate them even more now 
> 
> They will be a staple in my diet from now on..


They don't get old either, I still have them every day!

----------


## bikeral

Slimmer hope you had a great weekend. Had a giant plate of your pancakes yesterday as well. Topped with some fresh strawberries. Mmmmmmm

----------


## SlimmerMe

> good work slim


Thanks 405~




> *Slim u r tHe freakin MAN!!! ( i mean woman)*
> 
> I tried oat pancakes today and im not only excited as heck but also *HOOKED*!
> 
> Wish i woulda tried them sooner but since ive been cutting for 6months without them appreciate them even more now 
> 
> They will be a staple in my diet from now on..
> 
> *U GO GIRL!*


I have BEEN hooked! They are my staple....glad you are enjoying them.




> They don't get old either, I still have them every day!


Same here Oatmeal. And love 'em every single day.




> Slimmer hope you had a great weekend. Had a giant plate of your pancakes yesterday as well. Topped with some fresh strawberries. Mmmmmmm


Yummy! So happy to hear this Bikeral~

----------


## jasc

And the award for best recipe goes to.. Slimmer!

Deifintely the most popular recipe on AR.. thanks for sharing SM

I hesistantly tried em and now make em regularly.. they taste great! Add a little choc. protein powder n it almost tastes too good to believe it's healthy.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> And the award for best recipe goes to.. Slimmer!
> 
> Deifintely the most popular recipe on AR.. thanks for sharing SM
> 
> I hesistantly tried em and now make em regularly.. they taste great! Add a little choc. protein powder n it almost tastes too good to believe it's healthy.


THANK YOU! I AGREE! This made me smile Jasc~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*UPDATE:

37 point 2 pounds off

and in 2 days it will be a year since I started this....

*

----------


## bikeral

Wow. What is your final goal?

----------


## RaginCajun

> *update:
> 
> 37 point 2 pounds off
> 
> and in 2 days it will be a year since i started this....
> 
> *



*so, so, so, proud of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## PPC

SLOW WINS THE RACE. I had to say that because you didn't this time. You rock.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

doing great. that is quite an accomplishment!!

----------


## oatmeal69

O.M.G.!
So, I bought a waffle iron.
Adjust the pancake recipe to equal thirds of egg whites, c.cheese, and oats. 
Make waffles. 
Be HAPPY!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> SLOW WINS THE RACE. I had to say that because you didn't this time. You rock.


YEP! good to hear from you too PPC~




> doing great. that is quite an accomplishment!!


Thanks GGR! Feelin' great~




> O.M.G.!
> So, I bought a waffle iron.
> Adjust the pancake recipe to equal thirds of egg whites, c.cheese, and oats. 
> Make waffles. 
> Be HAPPY!


Going to get a waffle iron SOON! Thanks Oatmeal~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*UPDATE:

TOTAL LOST:

38 point 4
*

----------


## oatmeal69

> Going to get a waffle iron SOON! Thanks Oatmeal~


Hurry!! You will LOVE this, Promise!!

----------


## oatmeal69

I used to think happiness was based on love. Then it was money. Now I know it's WAFFLES!!

----------


## Back In Black

> UPDATE:
> 
> TOTAL LOST:
> 
> 38 point 4


Big smiles SM :Smilie: )

Tried some of your pancakes for the first time this week. And also the second time! I will alternate them daily from now on!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Girl...where you been???? I missing you on the boards...GREAT progress!! I love that you are staying with it : )

----------


## BrownGirl

Keep up your awesome work Slim!! Rootin for ya!

----------


## SlimmerMe

HOWDY!

Been on the road and man oh man I have a deep new found respect for those who are away from their own kitchen.

Bottom line: HOLDING TIGHT with 38 point 4 off......

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Big smiles SM)
> 
> *THANKS STEM!*
> 
> Tried some of your pancakes for the first time this week. And also the second time! I will alternate them daily from now on! *GOODIE!*


Appreciate it Stem~





> Girl...where you been???? I missing you on the boards...GREAT progress!! I love that you are staying with it : )


Giving it my best shot GGR! THANKS! Appreciate it~




> Keep up your awesome work Slim!! Rootin for ya!


Thanks BGirl. Appreciate it~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Holding tight~*

----------


## baseline_9

whats going on slim?

You still cutting weight.... How far are you away from you big goal? Do you have one?

----------


## Times Roman

Hey Slimmer,
Just thought I'd check in and tell you a little joke.....

----------


## Times Roman

....'cept I forgot what it was. funny too! oh well,

----------


## bikeral

Welcome back SM.

----------


## RaginCajun

> HOWDY!
> 
> Been on the road and man oh man I have a deep new found respect for those who are away from their own kitchen.
> 
> Bottom line: HOLDING TIGHT with 38 point 4 off......



has it been a year since you have lost this much and kept it off? i remember the intial challenge but don't recall when it was :Hmmmm:  so inspiring to read that you have kept it off this long and especially on the road!

----------


## Dr Pepper

Hey slim, how's things?  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> *Holding tight~*


that is awesome that you been holding while traveling...cheers!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> whats going on slim?
> 
> You still cutting weight.... How far are you away from you big goal? Do you have one?


*THANKS BASE! You have been with me from the get go and I thank you for your TOUGH LOVE. DID THE TRICK!
My goal now? To keep at it and make it my lifestyle which was my original goal. ANd to keep going.... slowly.... so it sticks. This has been one of my secrets to this: SLOW WINS THE RACE!*




> Hey Slimmer,
> Just thought I'd check in and tell you a little joke.....


*Making me smile anyway TR~ thanks for dropping by!*




> ....'cept I forgot what it was. funny too! oh well,


*Funny you forgot!*




> Welcome back SM.


 *Thanks Bikeral! Appreciate it.*




> has it been a year since you have lost this much and kept it off? *YEP a little over a year* i remember the intial challenge but don't recall when it was so inspiring to read that you have kept it off this long *THANKS OOCAJUN!* and especially on the road!


*Initial challenge was last spring and I kept going! Thanks 00Cajun~ As always
*



> Hey slim, how's things?


 *Going very well Doc! Thanks for checking in!*




> that is awesome that you been holding while traveling...cheers!


*THANKS GGR! Appreciate it and agree!*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*TODAY WOKE UP TO:*

*40 pt 4 OFF!*

----------


## oatmeal69

Nice job!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> *TODAY WOKE UP TO:*
> 
> *40 pt 4 OFF!*


yay!!! I know where your weight went! I can't be too happy about that part. LOL

----------


## SlimmerMe

UPDATE!

One year and a week since my original goal.

*Total lost:

44.2 pounds 
*
And shopping for an entire new wardrobe! And trying to stay the course. 

And appreciate ALL the help I have gotten here from each and every single one of you. 
Some tough love. Nutrition education with scientific knowledge. Unbelievable support.
THANK YOU!

To anyone new here I strongly advise you to:

Be consistent
Take it slow since slow wins the race
Find foods you like which are pre-approved here and eat those foods so you will stick to it
Make a very specific goal 
Make a daily to keep yourself on track
Allow members to help you
Try to do fasted cardio which does not have to be super duper high speed in the morning but simply out the door first thing so you do not have time to get distracted and this fasted cardio will shed the weight asap
Pick a higher intensity cardio you like so you will do it and ideally try to do cardio 2x's a day if possible in shorter sessions
Lift weights so your skin stays tight and sculpted

Trust it will work so you can relax and change your life!

----------


## qkcam

So good to hear! good work slim! thank you for being such an inspiration! have fun shopping!! weeeee

----------


## RaginCajun

> UPDATE!
> 
> One year and a week since my original goal.
> 
> *Total lost:
> 
> 44.2 pounds 
> *
> And shopping for an entire new wardrobe! And trying to stay the course. 
> ...



you did all the hard work, we were just here for ya when you needed us!

----------


## bikeral

Fantastic progress SM.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> So good to hear! good work slim! thank you for being such an inspiration! have fun shopping!! weeeee


Thanks qk! I am having fun, that is for sure!




> you did all the hard work, we were just here for ya when you needed us!


And you have been here for me all along 00Cajun! Thanks bunches!




> Fantastic progress SM.


Thanks bikeral! Appreciate your support too!

----------


## --->>405<<---

SLIM good to see u  :Smilie:  miss ur positive encouraging posts!  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> SLIM good to see u  miss ur positive encouraging posts!


Thanks 405! Sweet of you to say this. Appreciate it.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*UPDATE!!!

FINALLY!!

45 point 2 pounds OFF!!!

Reached a major goal! 
This took me a year and 4 1/2 months to achieve this. Like I say: slow wins the race!*

----------


## Times Roman

Congrats Slim~

----------


## SexySweetheart



----------


## bikeral

:7up:  Way to go SM

----------


## tbody66

Wow Slim.... Still stunningly awesome!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Congrats Slim~


Not too far off! Hilarious! Thanks TR!




> 


Oh I AM! Believe me Sexy! But not for long......Thanks!




> Way to go SM


Thanks Bikeral! Appreciate it!




> Wow Slim.... Still stunningly awesome!


Thanks Tbody! You were with me from the get go and appreciate it so so much!

----------


## qkcam

I appreciate your inspiration and reminders and Proof that Slow gets there! Thank you

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> *UPDATE!!!
> 
> FINALLY!!
> 
> 45 point 2 pounds OFF!!!
> 
> Reached a major goal! 
> This took me a year and 4 1/2 months to achieve this. Like I say: slow wins the race!*


major awesome girl!!! such an inspiration....and the pancakes...nummy nummy  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Gotta get my GAME back on track....
so.....
*will....
be.....*
*LOGGING IN AGAIN!* 

Fun is over......

----------


## qkcam

lets do it ! me too.. ! i have so many dang food restrictions though.. 
welcome back!
q

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Gotta get my GAME back on track....
> so.....
> *will....
> be.....*
> *LOGGING IN AGAIN!* 
> 
> Fun is over......


thats good news slim!  :Smilie:  hope all is well

----------


## Times Roman

> Gotta get my GAME back on track....
> so.....
> *will....
> be.....*
> *LOGGING IN AGAIN!* 
> 
> Fun is over......


YEAH! Slimmer is back! =)

Missed ya Darlin!

Ya didn't write, ya didn't call....

....we were worried about you!

----------


## bikeral

Welcome back slimmer.

----------


## bikeral



----------


## GirlyGymRat

shes back! yayyyyy!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> lets do it ! me too.. ! i have so many dang food restrictions though.. 
> welcome back!
> q


Thanks QK~ Appreciate it and glad to see you are still here! We will do it!




> thats good news slim!  hope all is well


Thanks 405. All is well but gotta make it better!




> YEAH! Slimmer is back! =)
> 
> Missed ya Darlin!
> 
> Ya didn't write, ya didn't call....
> 
> ....we were worried about you!


Missed you too TR....But we will always meet again......THANKS!




> Welcome back slimmer.





> 


THANKS Bikeral! Cute Welcome Back Sign! 




> shes back! yayyyyy!!!!


Thanks GGR! Always love seeing you since you are an inspirational pro at this!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Saturday:

Fasted Cardio: 30 minute speed walk

Protein Shake
Whey
Raspberries

Oat Pancakes
Sugar free syrup

Cardio #2: High Intensity Bike 35 minutes

Protein Shake
Whey
Raspberries

Pure 100% Cacao 
Chobani Plain yogurt
Egg
splenda, vanilla

Walk: 25 minutes

Steamed Shrimp
Corn on the cob
Pinot Grigio

----------


## marcus300

How's my princess doing?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> How's my princess doing?


Made my night, Prince Marcus. And on on that note, i bid you a goodnight......

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Sunday*

Fasted Cardio: 25 minute speed walk

Protein Shake
whey
raspberries

Oat Pancakes
Sugar Free syrup

Cardio # 2: High Intensity Bike 30 minutes

Protein Shake
Whey
raspberries

Walk: 25 minutes

Tuna
Mayo
Lettuce
Tea

Almonds

Walk: 15 minutes

Chicken
Salad
wine

----------


## RaginCajun

am i really seeing this or did i scroll back some pages?

looks like you are back at it!

maybe this will help get me going in the right direction as well

and 4 cardio sessions in a day, very inspiring!!!!

----------


## Times Roman

yep. she's baaack! =)

I'll start doing cardio after the new year.........................

----------


## SlimmerMe

> am i really seeing this or did i scroll back some pages?
> 
> looks like you are back at it!
> 
> maybe this will help get me going in the right direction as well
> 
> and 4 cardio sessions in a day, very inspiring!!!!


It's for real....and WE will do this together ONCE AGAIN! Cardio cardio cardio....




> yep. she's baaack! =)
> 
> I'll start doing cardio after the new year.........................


Why wait TR?

----------


## baseline_9

Hi slim, good to see ur still at it and still eating oat protein pancakes lol

I asked u b4 but didn't ask it right.... What's your weight goal.... I see it keeps coming off and off (on the last page).... Where are u now, where were u b4 and where do u wanna get to....

Do u have a 'look' in mind? I'm making a plan right now to prep my GF for summer 2013... I will be reading ur log in full to soak in some female mind set....

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Hi slim, good to see ur still at it and still eating oat protein pancakes lol
> 
> *MY NUMBER ONE MEAL! and eat more than once a day sometimes! THANKS TO YOU!*
> 
> I asked u b4 but didn't ask it right.... What's your weight goal.... I see it keeps coming off and off (on the last page).... Where are u now, where were u b4 and where do u wanna get to....
> 
> *most taken off was a tad over 45.....and then teetered around 42-43 off.....then got tricky with myself and started creeping the wrong direction.....so now back to 42 off....my goal? I feel great with the 45 off. And might and I say might go for a total of 50 off but if I do this, it will be VERY slow as I want to stay tight. This is key. SLOW so skin stays tight.*
> 
> Do u have a 'look' in mind? *I am going to respond to your thread...and to answer your question....bikini.* I'm making a plan right now to prep my GF for summer 2013... I will be reading ur log in full to soak in some female mind set....*this is good to hear and hope my thread can give you and her some insight. As I stated in my opening post, it is "lifestyle" for me and if "lifestyle" for her, try to keep that in mind when helping her. She is so lucky to have you. Especially the expert Chef you are!*


*Thanks Base! You were with me from the get-go! Appreciate it~*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Monday*

Fasted Cardio: Speed walk 28 minutes

Protein Shake
Whey
Raspberries

Oat Pancakes
sugar free syrup

Kashi Go-Lean
skim milk

Cardio # 2: High Intensity bike 35 minutes

Protein shake
Whey
raspberries

Walk: 25 minutes

almonds

Grilled chicken
sauteed onions
lettuce
rice
Pinot Grigio

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Missed you while you were gone. I wondering if we would see you again.

 :Smilie:

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Saturday:
> 
> Fasted Cardio: 30 minute speed walk
> 
> Protein Shake
> Whey
> Raspberries
> 
> Oat Pancakes
> ...


Which producer? 

Wow! Good job on the diet and cardio!

----------


## RaginCajun

hey wonder woman, hope you and your doggies are safe from the storm!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Missed you while you were gone. I wondering if we would see you again.


Thanks JV! Nice to hear from you!




> Which producer? 
> 
> Wow! Good job on the diet and cardio!


Any pinot producer is fine by me! And thanks!




> hey wonder woman, hope you and your doggies are safe from the storm!


Hey Cajun! We are all safe. Thanks buddy!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Tuesday*

Fasted Cardio: Speed walk 28 minutes

Protein Shake
whey
raspberries

Pancake 
oatmeal, egg whites, cottage cheese
sugar free syrup

Kashi Go-Lean
skim milk
blueberries

Cardio # 2: Speed walk 25 minutes

Cardio # 3: Speed walk 25 minutes

Protein Shake
whey
raspberries

almonds

Chicken
corn on cob
salad
wine

----------


## --->>405<<---

slim! good to have u back. apparently this time of year is ur peak!  :Wink:

----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

Been catching upon ur log. Awesomeness!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> slim! good to have u back. apparently this time of year is ur peak!


Thanks and interesting observation 405. Had no idea!




> Been catching upon ur log. Awesomeness!!


Thanks Buttery. It is a looooooooooooooooooooong log indeed!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Wednesday*

Fasted Cardio: Speed walk 28 minutes

Protein shake
whey
raspberries

Protein pancake
Oatmeal, egg whites. cottage cheese
sugar free syrup

100% pure cacao
plain greek yogurt
egg
splenda
tea

Cardio: High intensity bike 35 minutes

Protein shake
whey
raspberries

Fast walk, 25 minutes

Almonds

Chicken Picatta
Sauteed spinach
Pinot Grigio

----------


## Far from massive

WOW Slimmer,

Absolutely awsome work, I had seen the thread before but had no idea how much wieght you had lost....really phenominal achievment.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> WOW Slimmer,
> 
> Absolutely awsome work, I had seen the thread before but had no idea how much wieght you had lost....really phenominal achievment.


Thanks so much FFM! Really do appreciate it and thanks for coming around!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Thursday*

Protein shake
whey
raspberries

Oat pancake
oatmeal, egg whites, cottage cheese
sugar free syrup

1/2 Cliff builder bar

Cardio: High intensity bike 40 minutes

Grilled Chicken
mixed greens
blue cheese crumbles
balsamic vinaigrette
ice tea

Cardio # 2: High Intensity bike 30 minutes

1/2 Cliff Builder Bar

Fast walk, 40 minutes

Pork Tenderloin
baked potato 
asparagus
pinot grigio

----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

> Thursday
> 
> Protein shake
> whey
> raspberries
> 
> Oat pancake
> oatmeal, egg whites, cottage cheese
> sugar free syrup
> ...


Don't u ever get tired of cardio lol

----------


## 10nispro

hey slimmer, I noticed you do lots of speed walking and biking, but was wondering if there's a particular reason you dont run? Is it because the forementioned are low impact? I was going to suggest sprint(running) work once or twice a month. Sprinting burns calories 3-4 hours after the workout. I have many of my students, young and old, doing them. Its more about the number of runs than time. 

Btw, great work and you are an inspiration!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Don't u ever get tired of cardio lol


Nope! Actually love it....thank goodness! Or shall I say, Thank goodness, Buttery!




> hey slimmer, I noticed you do lots of speed walking and biking, but was wondering if there's a particular reason you dont run? Is it because the forementioned are low impact? I was going to suggest sprint(running) work once or twice a month. Sprinting burns calories 3-4 hours after the workout. I have many of my students, young and old, doing them. Its more about the number of runs than time. 
> 
> Btw, great work and you are an inspiration!!!!


Thanks for sharing this insight 10nispro. I do ramp it up a lot while riding my bike and hope to get the same effect you are speaking of while staying low impact at the same time. I might try sprinting at some point just to see how different I feel. Appreciate it!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Friday*

Protein Shake
whey
raspberries

Protein Pancake
oatmeal, egg whites, cottage cheese
sugar free syrup

100 % cacao
greek yogurt
egg
splenda
ice tea

Cardio: Speed walk 25 minutes

Walk: 45 minutes

Greek Salad
Grilled chicken
pinot grigio

----------


## PPC

I love seeing you back here Slima! The world is better here when you are in it.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I love seeing you back here Slima! The world is better here when you are in it.


So sweet and kind of you PPC! Really do appreciate it a lot. I do!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Saturday*

Protein Shake
whey
raspberries

Protein Pancake
oatmeal, egg whites, cottage cheese
sugar free syrup

Tuna 
lettuce, tomato
lite mayo
ice tea

Cardio: High intensity bike 50 minutes

Protein shake
whey
raspberries

Walk: 35 minutes

almonds

Low carb pasta
olive oil
parmesan cheese
spinach leaves
pinot grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Sunday*

Fasted Cardio: Speed walk 28 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
Whey
raspberries

Protein Pancake
Oatmeal, egg whites, cottage cheese
sugar free syrup

100% cacao
plain greek yogurt
egg
splenda
ice tea

Cardio # 2: Speed walk 30 minutes

Grilled Chicken
rice
salad
pinot

----------


## SlimmerMe

*MONDAY*

Fasted Cardio: Speed walk 28 minutes

Post cardio shake
whey
raspberries

Protein pancake
oatmeal, egg whites, cottage cheese
sugar free syrup

100% cacao
egg
plain greek yogurt
splenda
ice tea

Walk: 20 minutes

Cardio # 2: Speed walk 25 minutes

Almonds

Grilled chicken
rice
salad
pinot

----------


## tbody66

Great as always! I suppose I missed pics.... again!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Great as always! I suppose I missed pics.... again!


yup, you should have logged on last week!

----------


## RaginCajun

are you copying and pasting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

just pickin'

lookin good dahlin', keep chuggin!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Times Roman

I'm putting Slimmer down in the fill in the blank section for president!

YAY! Slimmer for Prez!! =)

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Great as always! I suppose I missed pics.... again!


Yep.....gotta be fast around here Tbody!!!




> yup, you should have logged on last week!


Exactly! 




> are you copying and pasting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> just pickin'
> 
> lookin good dahlin', keep chuggin!!!!!!!!!!!


Chuggin' away.....everyday.....

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I'm putting Slimmer down in the fill in the blank section for president!
> 
> YAY! Slimmer for Prez!! =)


ONLY and ONLY if you agree to run with me. We can be the first CO-PRESIDENTS! Deal?

----------


## Times Roman

> ONLY and ONLY if you agree to run with me. We can be the first CO-PRESIDENTS! Deal?


you bet. You get the cape and the fancy jammies with the feeties, and I'll be the faithful side kick =)

----------


## SlimmerMe

> you bet. You get the cape and the fancy jammies with the feeties, and I'll be the faithful side kick =)


Okay! We are on! Here we come! Does this include my own personal chef?

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Tuesday*

Protein Shake
whey
raspberries

Protein pancake
Oatmeal, Egg whites, Cottage cheese
Sugar free syrup

Cardio: 45 minute speed walk

Protein pudding
100% cacao
egg
plain greek yogurt
splenda
vanilla

Walk: 25 minutes

Steamed shrimp
chicken
corn
pinot

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Wednesday*

Protein shake
whey
raspberries

Protein pancake
Oatmeal, egg whites, cottage cheese

Energy bar

Cardio: 35 minute speed walk

Post cardio shake
whey
raspberries

almonds

grilled chicken
sauteed onions

grilled chicken
sauteed onions
rice
pinot

----------


## RaginCajun

Dattta girl!!!!! Sooooo glad to have ya back around

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Dattta girl!!!!! Sooooo glad to have ya back around


Thanks Buddy! happy to hear.....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Thursday*

Protein shake
whey
raspberries

Protein Pancake
Oatmeal, egg whites, cottage cheese
sugar free syrup

Protein Bar

Cardio: High intensity bike 30 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
whey
raspberries

almonds

Walk: 30 minutes

Chicken Picatta 
spinach

Chicken Picatta
spinach
pinot

----------


## jpowell

u cooking or drinking with the wine lol?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> u cooking or drinking with the wine lol?


nice catch! Gotta have a little pleasure in life.....

----------


## jpowell

lol, nada wrong with it, i just saw it last cpl days wondering if it was added flav..or aged to perfection lol.

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ aged to perfection.....Phate gave me permission.....and I took it!

----------


## jpowell

rock on! rock star!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

hi slimmer!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> rock on! rock star!


Rockin' along....Thanks JP!




> hi slimmer!


Howdy GGR!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Friday*

Fasted Cardio: speed walk 28 minutes

Protein Shake
whey
raspberries

Protein Pancake
Oatmeal, Egg whites, cottage cheese

Cardio # 2: High intensity bike 33 minutes

Post Cardio shake
whey
raspberries

100% cacao
egg
plain greek yogurt
splenda

Walk: 45 minutes

Steamed Shrimp
Corn
Vino

----------


## jpowell

wat do you look like? and your stats?

----------


## SlimmerMe

.... just like my avi?

----------


## jpowell

lol, figures! perfection at its finest  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> lol, figures! perfection at its finest


That's right! My goal JP!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Saturday*

Fasted Cardio: speed walk 28 minutes

Protein Shake
Whey
raspberries
fish oil

Protein Pancake
Oatmeal, egg whites, cottage cheese
sugar free syrup

Protein bar

Cardio #2: High Intensity Bike 33 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
whey
raspberries

100% Cacao
Plain greek yogurt
egg
splenda
ice tea

almonds

Grilled chicken
Rice
salad
pinot

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Sunday*

Fasted Cardio_ Speed walk 28 minutes

Protein shake
whey
raspberries

Eggs
Sausage

1/2 cliff builder bar

Cardio # 2: High Intensity bike 40 minutes

Post Cardio shake
whey
raspberries

100% cacao
egg
plain greek yogurt
splenda

Walk: 25 minutes

almonds

Grilled chicken
rice
salad
vino

----------


## RaginCajun

Vino................hahaha!

sneaky sneaky!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Vino................hahaha!
> 
> sneaky sneaky!


yep.....in the mood to re describe it! LOL!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hippity hopping back on today after 3 days off. How shall I confess? No need to do so. I am back on. End of story.

 :Ccdaz:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hippity hopping back on today after 3 days off. How shall I confess? No need to do so. I am back on. End of story.



hmmmmmmmmmmmm........

the devil must be around again!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ Did you not see the little angel with the halo?

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Thursday*

Protein shake
whey
raspberries

Egg
sausage

100% cacao
egg
plain greek yogurt
splenda

Cardio: Speed walk 20 minutes

Chicken Picatta
sauteed spinach

Chicken Picatta
sauteed spinach
pinot

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^^ Did you not see the little angel with the halo?


Yes I saw myself!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Yes I saw myself!


I had a hunch that was YOU! Nice big smile you have!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Friday*

Protein Shake
whey
raspberries

Egg
sausage

100% cacao
egg
plain greek yogurt
splenda

1/2 energy bar

Cardio: speed walk 25 minutes

almonds

Chicken
corn
salad
red wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Saturday*

Protein shake
whey
raspberries

1/2 cliff builder

100% cacoa
egg
splenda
plain greek yogurt

Cardio: High Intensity bike 40 minutes

Post cardio shake
whey
raspberries

walk: 20 minutes

cashews

chicken
brocolli salad
wine

----------


## Times Roman

Hi Slimmer!

Just thought I'd poke my head in the door and say hello to my favorite gorgeous lady here! =)


---Roman

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Hi Slimmer!
> 
> Just thought I'd poke my head in the door and say hello to my favorite gorgeous lady here! =)
> 
> 
> ---Roman


Thank you TR! You can come around anytime you wish!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Sunday*

Protein Shake
whey
raspberries

Protein Pancake
Oatmeal, egg whites, cottage cheese
sugar free syrup

Chicken waldorf
cashews
broccoli salad

Cardio: High intensity bike 35 minutes

100% cacao
plain greek yogurt
egg

Lobster tails
baked potato
salad
pinot

----------


## LiL P

Hey good job on actually managing to keep this log so long and the progress has been amazing keep it up !

LiL P

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Hey good job on actually managing to keep this log so long and the progress has been amazing keep it up !
> 
> LiL P


Thanks LP! Appreciate this. It is a process! And glad to have you around the forum. You seem to have jumped right in!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Protein shake
whey
raspberries

Protein pancake
Oatmeal, egg whites, cottage cheese

Cardio: High Intensity Bike 40 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
Whey
Raspberries

Walk: 20 minutes

energy bar

Turkey
dressing
cranberries
pinot

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Tuesday*

Fasted Cardio: Speed walk 25 minutes

Post cardio shake
whey
raspberries

Protein pancake
Oatmeal, egg whites, cottage cheese

Cardio #2: Speed walk 25 minutes

Turkey
dressing 
cranberries

energy bar

Walk: 20 minutes

Turkey
dressing
cranberries
pinot

----------


## RaginCajun

Must be thanksgiving week your way with all the turkey! 

Miss Consistency, lovin it!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Must be thanksgiving week your way with all the turkey! 
> 
> Miss Consistency, lovin it!!


Celebrating early this year so while you are eating turkey I will be doing cardio 3 times a day!

----------


## RaginCajun

> celebrating early this year so while you are eating turkey i will be doing cardio 3 times a day!


shazaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaammmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Turkey......trimmings......vino.......

='s

CARDIO!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Saturday*

Protein shake
whey
raspberries
fish oil

Protein pancake
Oatmeal, egg whites, cottage cheese

Cardio: High Intensity bike 32 minutes

Post Cardio shake
Whey
raspberries

Energy bar

Walk 20 minutes

Tuna
lite mayo
lettuce, tomato

Chicken
lettuce, tomato
pinot

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Sunday*

Protein shake
whey
raspberries

Protein pancake
Oatmeal, egg whites, cottage cheese

energy bar

Cardio: High intensity bike 28 minutes

100% cacao
egg
splenda

Chicken
mixed greens
pinot

----------


## RaginCajun

lookin good slim!

are you going to implement any weight lifting back into your routine?

and what kind of bike are you tearing it up on?

----------


## SlimmerMe

Thanks OOCajun! Will be lifting soon. I prefer my bike! Love to ride in the open air on a regular bike with no speeds so I am forced to ride with gusto like a kid! Pure joy to me, thank goodness!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Monday

*Protein shake
whey
raspberries
fish oil

Protein Pancake
Oatmeal, egg whites, cottage cheese

Energy Bar

Cardio: High Intensity bike 35 minutes

Walk 20 minutes

100% Cacao
vanilla, splenda
egg

almonds

chicken
sauteed onions

chicken
sauteed onions
lettuce
pinot

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks OOCajun! Will be lifting soon. I prefer my bike! Love to ride in the open air on a regular bike with no speeds so I am forced to ride with gusto like a kid! Pure joy to me, thank goodness!


Fixed gear bike?

i will be on the east coast in a few weeks

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ yep fixed gears which feels more like a kid's bike.....when ya coming to the Pacific? LOL!

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^^ yep fixed gears which feels more like a kid's bike.....when ya coming to the Pacific? LOL!


i am looking at getting one of those.

i can't keep up with you!

maybe sooner than you think

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ get one! Fun ride!

hmmmmmmmm.......

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Tuesday*

Protein shake
whey
raspberries
fish oil

Eggs
sausage 

Energy bar

Cardio: High intensity bike 32 minutes

Post cardio shake
whey
raspberries

walk 20 minutes

Chicken picatta
sauteed spinach

Chicken picatta
sauteed spinach
pinot

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Wednesday*

Protein shake
whey
raspberries
fish oil

Protein pancake
Oatmeal, egg whites, cottage cheese

half energy bar

Cardio: High Intensity bike 38 minutes

Post Cardio shake
whey
raspberries

Walk: 25 minutes

100% cacao
egg
vanilla, splenda

Chicken
petite peas
salad
pinot

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Thursday*

Protein shake
whey
raspberries

Protein Pancake
Oatmeal, egg whites, cottage cheese

energy bar

Cardio: High Intensity bike 40 minutes

Post cardio shake

100% cacao
egg
splenda, vanilla

walk 15 minutes

Chicken piccata
sauteed spinach

Chicken picatta
sauteed spinach
vino

----------


## SlimmerMe

*UPDATE:

Keeping off 43 pounds......*

----------


## RaginCajun

> *update:
> 
> Keeping off 43 pounds......*


baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammm!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammm!!!!!!!!!!!!


Got that right!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*ANNOUNCING RIGHT NOW*

*Going for a total of 50 off!*

*Right now hovering around 42-43 off and want to have some wiggle room to feel better in my new wardrobe. Have been at this plateau for a few months.

Plan to reach this goal by April which will make it a 2 year process. This last few pounds might take a bit longer since so so close and want to keep my skin tight along the way.

Will log in every so often with updates. 




*

----------


## ghettoboyd

> *ANNOUNCING RIGHT NOW*
> 
> *Going for a total of 50 off!*
> 
> *Right now hovering around 42-43 off and want to have some wiggle room to feel better in my new wardrobe. Have been at this plateau for a few months.
> 
> Plan to reach this goal by April which will make it a 2 year process. This last few pounds might take a bit longer since so so close and want to keep my skin tight along the way.
> 
> Will log in every so often with updates. 
> ...


 always good to see you still at it and congradulations on you progress, great work...

----------


## qkcam

good to see you posting slim! i have missed our little community..

----------


## SlimmerMe

> always good to see you still at it and congradulations on you progress, great work...


Thanks so much Gboy! Appreciate hearing this.




> good to see you posting slim! i have missed our little community..


Thanks qk! Come on back! Missed you too!

----------


## RaginCajun

> *ANNOUNCING RIGHT NOW*
> 
> *Going for a total of 50 off!*
> 
> *Right now hovering around 42-43 off and want to have some wiggle room to feel better in my new wardrobe. Have been at this plateau for a few months.
> 
> Plan to reach this goal by April which will make it a 2 year process. This last few pounds might take a bit longer since so so close and want to keep my skin tight along the way.
> 
> Will log in every so often with updates. 
> ...


love to hear it!!!!!!!

have you thought about carb cycling to help you BUST thru this plateau?

i think that will be the route i take in the coming year

----------


## SlimmerMe

> love to hear it!!!!!!!
> 
> have you thought about carb cycling to help you BUST thru this plateau?
> 
> i think that will be the route i take in the coming year


hmmmmmmmm.....interesting thought.....thanks!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*BACK AT IT! HOLIDAY IS OVER! Time to get serious again to reach the finish line.

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE!*

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> BACK AT IT! HOLIDAY IS OVER! Time to get serious again to reach the finish line.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE!


Nice to see u around!!

----------


## qkcam

hey Slim! i posted a question in the female steroids section.. i remember you had said in the past you had done t cycle? i am considering taking a very low dose.. i think it will hlep me to feel better? now i have low energy, low everything... any thoughts for the women here? 
thanks

----------


## RaginCajun

> BACK AT IT! HOLIDAY IS OVER! Time to get serious again to reach the finish line.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE!


Bring it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## likelifting

> *BACK AT IT! HOLIDAY IS OVER! Time to get serious again to reach the finish line.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE!*


Not ready quite yet. I still have lemon pie in the fridge and brownies and chocolate chip cookies and then theres the ice cream.  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

SM glad to see you are still at it. Looking forward to another great year.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Nice to see u around!!


Thanks GGR! I see you are keeping everyone in line! Good for you!




> hey Slim! i posted a question in the female steroids section.. i remember you had said in the past you had done t cycle? i am considering taking a very low dose.. i think it will hlep me to feel better? now i have low energy, low everything... any thoughts for the women here? 
> thanks


I did bhrt not a cycle. And if you do take T, low doses would be the way to go for sure and try make sure to monitor your BW too. What about DHEA? this could help too since it converts to test. It did for me!
With low energy it could also be thyroid issues more than anything. I prefer a combo of t3/t4 for this as opposed to just T4. But if I remember correctly you are doing this already. I hope you figure out what is causing this QK as I am sure it is no fun at all.

Thanks for checking in!





> Bring it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I WILL! Or shall I say, I AM! As you are too! We are in this together....forever and ever........




> Not ready quite yet. I still have lemon pie in the fridge and brownies and chocolate chip cookies and then theres the ice cream.


OH NO! NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!!!!!!! Giddy up! IT IS A NEW YEAR!




> SM glad to see you are still at it. Looking forward to another great year.


Thanks Bikeral! Appreciate it and agree! Another great year!

----------


## energizer bunny

hello slimmerme, ive been reading through your log, just like to say well done and props on keeping the log going.....good luck for your goals this year.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> hello slimmerme, ive been reading through your log, just like to say well done and props on keeping the log going.....good luck for your goals this year.


Thanks a bunch Energizer! Appreciate you taking a look and well wishes!

----------


## qkcam

[QUOTE=SlimmerMe;6324189]Thanks GGR! I see you are keeping everyone in line! Good for you!



I did bhrt not a cycle. And if you do take T, low doses would be the way to go for sure and try make sure to monitor your BW too. What about DHEA? this could help too since it converts to test. It did for me!
With low energy it could also be thyroid issues more than anything. I prefer a combo of t3/t4 for this as opposed to just T4. But if I remember correctly you are doing this already. I hope you figure out what is causing this QK as I am sure it is no fun at all.

Thanks for checking in!



Hey Slim somehow i missed your reply.. i am taking Dhea too not sure how it converts yet.. also started on low dose cortisol.. seems my adrenals are shot-! i hope it helps.. yes you have a good memory regarding thyroid meds.. i just hit the 2.5 grain mark with naturethroid (t3/t4)combo.. and had to add a little T3 on the side.. funny thing since taking thryoid meds my numbers are actually lower than they were before the meds.. my T4 is in the tank .. i hope this last increase will bring it up. trying to do some walking and light weights i seem to do ok for a couple weeks then crash- 
what are your thryoid numbers? i hear getting FreeT4 up to 1.3 is good. i am at .8 
also what is a low dose of Testo? 20- 25mg a week? looking forward to getting well ! 
thanks
qk

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ Hi qk. I am going to get some more BW done fairly soon. I hope you get well. Do you want to reactivate your thread so you get more feedback to address all this?

I am also wondering about B-12? Do you take any of that? I do daily. Might help you.

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ Qk:

have you read this thread? read post 8 especially....

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...h#.UOxJABwU7Dp

----------


## qkcam

thank you for your kindness.. I just got a sub lingual b12 in the mail.. so i will keep taking it.. i did read that post.. it was interesting.. golly hormones are so complicated!! i have tried progestrone as my levels are low but i can't tolerate it i blow up like a hot air ballon.. and legs look like tree trucks with water rentention-- it is crazy.. seems to help alot of women but not me .. where should i repost? i am in a bit of brainfog.. having had pmsand cramps for 1 week now.. 
i did meet a NP yesterday and they have a naturopath at their place. she is open to letting me try some low dose T injections.. i have an appt again on friday i am hoping to crawl out of my appt today- i have been shut in for too long- i was going to my fav gym for a while and some folks starting giving me a hard time because i commute across the bay bride and pay a $4 toll to get there in SF.. but they have free parking- and i was feeling well my workouts are so short at this point .. i started feeling like it was a waste of time and money.. but i need to rethink that... it gets me out of the house and around people - and i dont have any other structure right now-- 

thanks for your support Slim!

----------


## human project

> Sunday
> 
> Protein Shake
> whey
> raspberries
> 
> Protein Pancake
> Oatmeal, egg whites, cottage cheese
> sugar free syrup
> ...


I'm subscribed... I'm interested on how girls diet... Looking at this all I can think is WOW!!!!! Completely different then any diet I've ever done. I want raspberries, cashews, and lobster tails!!! Even still there's no bulk to your diet either.. How are you not starving?? What's your overall cals and macros??

----------


## mianna

It is a list of 12 power packedfoods which comprises of all food groups such as vitamins, mineral, fiber and proteins. These foods are known as super foods.The word Abs power diet is actually an acronym for 12 super foods:

A: Almonds and other nuts
B: Beans and other pulses
S: Spinach and other green, leafy vegetables
D: Dairy (skimmed, fat free, low fat)
I: Instant hot oat cereal
E: Eggs
T: Turkey
P: Peanut butter
O: Olive oil
W: Wholegrain breads and cereals
E: Extra protein powder (whey)
R: Raspberries and other berries

dietbestplan .com

----------


## SlimmerMe

> thanks for your support Slim!


Thanks qk! as always....




> I'm subscribed... I'm interested on how girls diet... Looking at this all I can think is WOW!!!!! Completely different then any diet I've ever done. I want raspberries, cashews, and lobster tails!!! Even still there's no bulk to your diet either.. How are you not starving?? What's your overall cals and macros??


LOL! I love lobster tails too and surely helps for inspiration to stay focused. And raspberries daily in my shakes, YUM! And I dare say I bet my plan is quite different from many here but has worked for me. And I confess I rarely counted calories nor macros during this but would say whenever I did count, somewhere between 1,100-1,250. My goal was to change my lifestyle more than anything else. My motto: Go with what works! And lots of cardio cardio cardio cardio....

THANKS for stopping by Human Project!




> It is a list of 12 power packedfoods which comprises of all food groups such as vitamins, mineral, fiber and proteins. These foods are known as super foods.The word Abs power diet is actually an acronym for 12 super foods:
> 
> A: Almonds and other nuts
> B: Beans and other pulses
> S: Spinach and other green, leafy vegetables
> D: Dairy (skimmed, fat free, low fat)
> I: Instant hot oat cereal
> E: Eggs
> T: Turkey
> ...


and I will add 100% cacao!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks qk! as always....
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I love lobster tails too and surely helps for inspiration to stay focused. And raspberries daily in my shakes, YUM! And I dare say I bet my plan is quite different from many here but has worked for me. And I confess I rarely counted calories nor macros during this but would say whenever I did count, somewhere between 1,100-1,250. *My goal was to change my lifestyle* more than anything else. My motto: Go with what works! And lots of cardio cardio cardio cardio....
> 
> THANKS for stopping by Human Project!
> 
> 
> ...


bold. 

you have def made great strides in improving/changing your lifestyle!

----------


## human project

> Thanks qk! as always....
> 
> LOL! I love lobster tails too and surely helps for inspiration to stay focused. And raspberries daily in my shakes, YUM! And I dare say I bet my plan is quite different from many here but has worked for me. And I confess I rarely counted calories nor macros during this but would say whenever I did count, somewhere between 1,100-1,250. My goal was to change my lifestyle more than anything else. My motto: Go with what works! And lots of cardio cardio cardio cardio....
> 
> THANKS for stopping by Human Project!
> 
> and I will add 100% cacao!



I always just up my cardio to cut... I barely change my diet if at all... I'd rather eat big and do 2hrs of cardio a day.... I looooovvvvveeeee to eat!!!=)

----------


## SlimmerMe

> bold. 
> 
> you have def made great strides in improving/changing your lifestyle!


THANK YOU SO MUCH OOCAJUN! This is exactly what I needed to hear. I appreciate it. Perfect timing!




> I always just up my cardio to cut... I barely change my diet if at all... I'd rather eat big and do 2hrs of cardio a day.... I looooovvvvveeeee to eat!!!=)


Love the cardio so I CAN eat too! Agree! Works magic.

----------


## human project

> THANK YOU SO MUCH OOCAJUN! This is exactly what I needed to hear. I appreciate it. Perfect timing!
> 
> Love the cardio so I CAN eat too! Agree! Works magic.


2 hrs gives me two extra meals=) I like extra meals

----------


## RaginCajun

bump for updates missy!

----------


## CookiesNCream

Great thread!!! You're doing so well!!! Looking forward to watching you reach your goals  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> 2 hrs gives me two extra meals=) I like extra meals


Exactly! Cardio is the magic wand......

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Great thread!!! You're doing so well!!! Looking forward to watching you reach your goals


Thanks Blondee! Appreciate it.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> bump for updates missy!


ok ok ok if....you....insist!

here is the deal:

Hovering around 41-42 off and thinking I might need to eat pancakes for breakfast lunch and dinner to get this next 8-9 off.
I now see very clearly the closer one gets the tougher one must be to reach the finish line

and.....sounds like more cardio needed too...

and....trust me I am thrilled to be where I am but want to go for a little more wiggle room! New wardrobe needs to be worn....

and.....Spring is around the corner......and.....I am rambling because I need to get a tad bit more serious and know it!

so thanks for waking me up in my dreamlike state, mister......

----------


## RaginCajun

> ok ok ok if....you....insist!
> 
> here is the deal:
> 
> Hovering around 41-42 off and thinking I might need to eat pancakes for breakfast lunch and dinner to get this next 8-9 off.
> I now see very clearly the closer one gets the tougher one must be to reach the finish line
> 
> and.....sounds like more cardio needed too...
> 
> ...


no problem, i could sense it!

----------


## bikeral

Happy Friday SM keep up the great work.

----------


## bikeral

Can't sleep so I figured I bring back your thread. Hope all is going well. Give us an update.

----------


## Knockout_Power

ok SM... lets hear it. If you had to sum up these 45 pages in a small paragraph that my simple mind could comprehend, what would it be?

----------


## tbody66

When are pics?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

it looks like slimmer isn't checking in at all anymore.

----------


## SexySweetheart

.....well we all have times where life gets in the way :-) God knows I've had my Few sabbatical from the site lol I'm sure she'll be back when she's ready <3

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> .....well we all have times where life gets in the way :-) God knows I've had my Few sabbatical from the site lol I'm sure she'll be back when she's ready <3


^^^Awhhhh. I miss u 2. Life happens.

----------


## oatmeal69

Who doesn't miss S.M.??

----------


## gbrice75

Bump!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Oh my my my. Glad to see ya 'round gbrice! My original guru who taught me how to eat. 

Thank you.

SlimmerMe

__________________________________________________ _


continued, part 2, (two years later...)

http://forums.steroid.com/diet-nutri...t-two-%2A.html

----------


## gbrice75

> Oh my my my. Glad to see ya 'round gbrice! My original guru who taught me how to eat. 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> SlimmerMe
> 
> __________________________________________________ _
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh, so it DOES continue! Good! Figured this one needed a dusting off, but evidently not!

----------


## tbody66

Where are the pics?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Where are the pics?


She posted them up in her part 2 thread, you missed them

----------


## tbody66

Of course I did!!!

What's up, brother?

----------

